# 224711 - Management Consultant



## dushyant.anand (Jul 10, 2014)

*Management Consultant - 224711*

Hi Friends, I would like to apply for PR under Management Consultant category, 

Please suggest what will be the expected time for assessment and it is for PR or TR? 
I am not able to understand , what VETASSES assessment authority is looking for.

Regards,


----------



## htatikonda (Jul 13, 2015)

*Management Consultant - 224711*

Hi,

I got my Vetassess positive  outcome on July 8, 2015 for Management Consultant occupation. Unfortunately, SA closed the occupation in June 2015. Adding to this, I would be losing points for age criteria this October (33). (IELTS: L-7.5; R-7; S-7; W-6.5). 

I would like to know what are the options I have from here. I heard ACT occupation list would be out in August 2015. What is the probability that Management Consultant occupation would be updated. Im really confused :confused2: about how to go about this. Please advise.

Thanks,
Hanumanth


----------



## rumz (Sep 21, 2015)

Hi hanumanth,

Have you proceeded with your application?
I see that all states have closed their sponsorship for management consultant . Only SA sponsors for this category under special conditions ex. You have high points ( 80 and above).

Any help wil be highly appreciated .

Thanks


----------



## movement (Jun 26, 2016)

any luck on your PR application?


----------



## VIyer (Nov 2, 2016)

Hi All,

I'm creating a new thread for people applying for Australia PR under 224711 (Management Consultant). Hope to keep track and provide more info within the group on the status of applications.


----------



## puruc (Aug 3, 2016)

VIyer said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I'm creating a new thread for people applying for Australia PR under 224711 (Management Consultant). Hope to keep track and provide more info within the group on the status of applications.


Hi - just got my visa grant today. 

Have you got yours and which state?


----------



## chintansd (Oct 7, 2016)

puruc said:


> Hi - just got my visa grant today.
> 
> Have you got yours and which state?


Hi. You got NSW State sponsorship? with how many points? I have 65 points as of today (including state sponsorship) and will appear for PTE 7 band this week. So my total points will become 75 (including state sponsorship). What are the chances of getting PR? Thank you.


----------



## puruc (Aug 3, 2016)

chintansd said:


> puruc said:
> 
> 
> > Hi - just got my visa grant today.
> ...


I got it through ACT. Don't remember the exact point but either 70 or 75.

How come you applying through NSW. Don't think they have that particular skill open! Kindly recheck.


----------



## Snober (Jan 23, 2017)

which all states are open management consultant after this change in the list on 19th April ?


----------



## Snober (Jan 23, 2017)

puruc said:


> Hi - just got my visa grant today.
> 
> Have you got yours and which state?


Hi,

Can you please share your timeline


----------



## Shailz (Aug 3, 2016)

Snober said:


> which all states are open management consultant after this change in the list on 19th April ?


its open in Tasmania ...in South Australia open with special conditions.


----------



## Snober (Jan 23, 2017)

Shailz said:


> its open in Tasmania ...in South Australia open with special conditions.


Hi 

What are the chances of getting an invite .. How many points shd fetch an invite ?

Have you got an invite ? Can you share your timeline


----------



## abaliga (May 5, 2017)

I've been told that MC is not open in NSW under stream 1 occupations but is open under the high scoring CSOL list.

My situation is:
Age: 27. Points 30
English Language: PTE-A (L89, R90, S90, W83). Superior Points 20
Education: Bachelors. Points 15
SS: NSW. Points 5

Total 70 (65+5)

Submitted the EOI last week. 

Could anybody share their timelines please?


----------



## Snober (Jan 23, 2017)

abaliga said:


> I've been told that MC is not open in NSW under stream 1 occupations but is open under the high scoring CSOL list.
> 
> My situation is:
> Age: 27. Points 30
> ...


How much time did vetasses took to evalvate ur exp

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## abaliga (May 5, 2017)

Snober said:


> How much time did vetasses took to evalvate ur exp
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk



Submitted around 14-16th February, result was declared 25 april but I could access it only a couple of days later since their systems were down for updates. No follow ups or references called during the process. 

Degree was assessed at AQF equivalent and 1.8 years out of 5 work years were assessed positively


----------



## chintansd (Oct 7, 2016)

puruc said:


> I got it through ACT. Don't remember the exact point but either 70 or 75.
> 
> How come you applying through NSW. Don't think they have that particular skill open! Kindly recheck.


So u had applied in 224711 or 224712? You did not apply to any particular state right? Thanks


----------



## Achaldoshi (Apr 30, 2015)

Hi,

I have been working as Business Analyst (Non-ICT) mostly with Marketing heads.

Can they consider me under management consultant ?

Waiting for reply.


----------



## abaliga (May 5, 2017)

Achaldoshi said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have been working as Business Analyst (Non-ICT) mostly with Marketing heads.
> 
> ...


This is the description for the group. You have to decide if you do these functions, can prove it and if the company will backup your claims on a JD letter

Tasks Include:
1. assisting and encouraging the development of objectives, strategies and plans aimed at achieving customer satisfaction and the efficient use of organisations' resources
2. discussing business and organisational shortcomings with clients
3. analysing and evaluating current systems and structures
4. discussing current systems with staff and observing systems at all levels of organisation
5. directing clients towards more efficient organisation and developing solutions to organisational problems
6. undertaking and reviewing work studies by analysing existing and proposed methods and procedures such as administrative and clerical procedures
7. recording and analysing organisations' work flow charts, records, reports, manuals and job descriptions
8. preparing and recommending proposals to revise methods and procedures, alter work flows, redefine job functions and resolve organisational problems
9. assisting in implementing approved recommendations, issuing revised instructions and procedure manuals, and drafting other documentation
10. reviewing operating procedures and advising of departures from procedures and standards

Occupations:
224711 Management Consultant 
224712 Organisation and Methods Analyst

224711 MANAGEMENT CONSULTANT

Alternative Title:
Business Consultant

Assists organisations to achieve greater efficiency and solve organisational problems.
Skill Level: 1

Specialisation:

Business Analyst

224712 ORGANISATION AND METHODS ANALYST

Alternative Title:
Procedures Analyst

Studies organisational structures, methods, systems and procedures.
Skill Level: 1

Specialisations:

Change Management Facilitator 
Industry Analyst 
Quality Auditor 
Skills Auditor


----------



## puruc (Aug 3, 2016)

Snober said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can you please share your timeline


Applied to vetassess for skill check - 30-mar-16
got a positive reply - 20-jun-16
ACT application were then closed till 1-Aug-16. Hence, submitted EOI on 11-Aug-16
EOI confirmation - 22-Sep-16
Visa application with PSS and medicals and all other stuff - 15-Nov-16
Visa confirmation - 17-Feb-17


----------



## puruc (Aug 3, 2016)

abaliga said:


> I've been told that MC is not open in NSW under stream 1 occupations but is open under the high scoring CSOL list.
> 
> My situation is:
> Age: 27. Points 30
> ...


Hi - are you sure on this? Can you help me with the link please, Thanks a ton!


----------



## puruc (Aug 3, 2016)

chintansd said:


> So u had applied in 224711 or 224712? You did not apply to any particular state right? Thanks


I applied through 224711 - Management Consultant. As mentioned earlier, I applied through ACT.


----------



## Snober (Jan 23, 2017)

puruc said:


> I applied through 224711 - Management Consultant. As mentioned earlier, I applied through ACT.


Hi can *u* share *ur* roles *n* responsibilities that *u* had shared *wid* vetassess. was *ur* *refree* *interviwed* for *ur* *rnr*. 

*Don't use text-speak** - see Rule 6, here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html kaju/moderator
*

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## simaria_c (May 6, 2017)

Hello, at the moment this occupation is open with special conditions in SA (high scoring candidates 85 and above can apply) and Tasmania (For Tasmania you need either job offer or close relative) 

With the changes made in April, this occupation does feature in STSOL. Can anybody share any insight if ACT will have this occupation in 2017 list? I see that they have been closing this occupation soon over last 2-3 years when they release a new list in July every year

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Achaldoshi (Apr 30, 2015)

simaria_c said:


> Hello, at the moment this occupation is open with special conditions in SA (high scoring candidates 85 and above can apply) and Tasmania (For Tasmania you need either job offer or close relative)
> 
> With the changes made in April, this occupation does feature in STSOL. Can anybody share any insight if ACT will have this occupation in 2017 list? I see that they have been closing this occupation soon over last 2-3 years when they release a new list in July every year
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


Hi,

Can you please send me link where Tasmania is asking for job offer or close relative ? My impression was that it allows all through CSOL.

Is there any chance for this occupation getting opened in 2017-18 cycle in ACT? or NSW stream 2 ? or Is there a chance to reduce high point requirement in SA?


Regards
Thanks for help in Advance


----------



## simaria_c (May 6, 2017)

Achaldoshi said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can you please send me link where Tasmania is asking for job offer or close relative ? My impression was that it allows all through CSOL.
> 
> ...


here is the link of Tasmania, on rest of the things, we sail in same boat. 

https://www.migration.tas.gov.au/skilled_migrants/skilled_nominated_visa

Click on DIBP requirements and then nomination criteria. 

Sent from one


----------



## Snober (Jan 23, 2017)

simaria_c said:


> here is the link of Tasmania, on rest of the things, we sail in same boat.
> 
> https://www.migration.tas.gov.au/skilled_migrants/skilled_nominated_visa
> 
> ...


However it does not show tht it needs a job offer

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## simaria_c (May 6, 2017)

Snober said:


> However it does not show tht it needs a job offer
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


Click on DIBP requirement and then nomination criteria.









Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Snober (Jan 23, 2017)

Snober said:


> However it does not show tht it needs a job offer
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


Also i think streM 2 nsw is also open

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## Snober (Jan 23, 2017)

simaria_c said:


> Click on DIBP requirement and then nomination criteria.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


so this is also like closed. now what nezt

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## simaria_c (May 6, 2017)

Can you share link of stream 2 in NSW? Currently my research says SA (if you have 85 points) and ACT are only options. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## phucanh.mraz (Oct 18, 2017)

Hi htatikonda, 

I'm planning to apply skill assessment for this occupation (489 - SA). I have Bachelor in Finance and 3-year experience in Australia (Business Analyst).

Can you tell me what your education/employment background you have to get a positive outcome from VETASSESS?

Thanks heaps.


----------



## Aykhan (Nov 23, 2017)

Guys, how is going on ? Anyone has migrated by 224711 ? What do you think, what is intention of migration board Australia, will they make more places for this speciality or reduce ? A few days ago, they reduced it level, and now low places available for SA to this speciality.


----------



## maximennella (Sep 3, 2017)

Hi all,

I need to go through Vetassess assessment for the Management Consultant skill assessment. 

I am an industrial engineer (my career had a strong business administration focus) and I also have a masters in finance. 

I would need some help with the documentation that Vetassess requests, if anyone is willing to help me a bit. Could you send me a PM? 

It would be really helpful to know the type of reference letter they like to receive or a resume format they are used to.

Thanks in advance!!!


----------



## maximennella (Sep 3, 2017)

Anyone?


----------



## david_lie (Aug 24, 2015)

*224711 Management Consultant*

Hi Expat Forum-ers,

Apparently, Management Consultant has been promoted to MLTSSL (for both 457 and 189), so the occupation is eligible for point-test.

I just want to know the requirement from VETASSESS on management consultant. I know that I need to have qualification + experience (1 year post) or 5 years experience. But I just want to know what kind of qualification is suitable for a management consultant.

My bachelor is in commerce (which is highly relevant) but my specialisation is in Marketing and Economics. I'm not sure if that can count as highly relevant.

I will appreciate your feedback and suggestion (especially those who have applied for VETASSESS as Management Consultant).

Thank you!

David


----------



## Divyav1 (Oct 23, 2017)

Hello... I had applied for assessment under 224711 last year and cleared it too. Please lookup for ANZSCO 224711.

The requirements centre around client services( external client handling is a must) for advisory and performance improvement measurws in Business Operations Finance or Human Capital. Typically if you have a Big 4 experience in Advisory you would find a fitment.

I am not sure how far the qualifications play a role,as mine are totally relevant to the job code. Hope this helps


----------



## david_lie (Aug 24, 2015)

Hi Divyav1,

Thank you for your message. Greatly appreciated. I do have consulting experiences, but it surrounds marketing experiences (consulting companies on promotional activities and re-developed their strategies). So, I think in terms of the experiences, I am quite confident.

I'm just worried that they may not take my Bachelor to be a perfect fit. May I know your qualification? Thanks.

David


----------



## david_lie (Aug 24, 2015)

Anyone can add to this? That will be greatly appreciated! 

David


----------



## zedemad (Feb 6, 2018)

Has anyone got a positive skill assessment if they were not engaged in external client handling? 

I am part of a large organization where my role revolves around HR consulting to the leadership.


----------



## zedemad (Feb 6, 2018)

Has anyone got a positive skill assessment, for management consultant, if they were not engaged in external client handling? 

I am part of a large organization where my role revolves around HR consulting to the leadership.


----------



## shanster7 (Jan 18, 2018)

Hi All, I recently secured a job as a Management Consultant in Australia. Let me know if you have any questions.


----------



## david_lie (Aug 24, 2015)

shanster7 said:


> Hi All, I recently secured a job as a Management Consultant in Australia. Let me know if you have any questions.


Hi Shanster7,

I have been doing consulting (university based) on different marketing projects, for example, improving companies' value by developing promotional strategies, suggesting products that should be sell at the same time, marketing strategies.

At the same time, I do have a Bachelor of Commerce in Marketing and Economics. I'm unsure if the qualification and experiences are fit for a management consultant. 

I appreciate your feedback and suggestions.

David


----------



## zedemad (Feb 6, 2018)

shanster7 said:


> Hi All, I recently secured a job as a Management Consultant in Australia. Let me know if you have any questions.


Hi,

When did you get your skill assessment done? Can you please tell us a bit about your professional background too.

Thanks


----------



## shanster7 (Jan 18, 2018)

So there are two things. A career/job prospects in Management Consulting in Australia and getting immigration to Australia as a Management Consultant. I am afraid I dont have many answers for the second part but I can tell you the background. 

I applied as Engineering Technologist based on my masters in engineering and management. For experience points i worked for a management consulting firm who specialise in Technology, Strategy and Innovation so I was able to use my engineering technologist degree along with other skills to claim the experience. 

To get the job, I identified the main players in consulting industry in Australia (same everywhere to be honest) but Australia has some regional players. Tier 1 - McKinsey, Bain, BCG, Partner in Performance, AT Kearney Tier 2 - Deloitte, KPMG, E&Y Parthenon, PwC Regional players - Shape, Nous, Litmus/PPB, Pacific Strategy, Advancy . I was only interested in working in Brisbane office so that limited the company choices drastically. For example Tier 1's have no offices in Brisbane. So I got in touch with Directors/partners of the firms in Brisbane and sent my cv along with cover of what my speciality is and why I am moving to Australia. Luckily I was also spending some time in Australia over Xmas. This stuck a chord with a number of companies and they invited me for coffee/interview. One of them put money where their mouth is and expedited the process and last week made a generous offer with money for relocation too. 

Really happy with that as this enables me to work in my field from day 1 and land with confidence.


----------



## uping7676 (Feb 14, 2018)

zedemad said:


> Has anyone got a positive skill assessment, for management consultant, if they were not engaged in external client handling?
> 
> I am part of a large organization where my role revolves around HR consulting to the leadership.


This is the dilemma i'm also facing - I've always worked within strategy teams of organisations (usually government) that have acted as consultancies for other parts of the organisation. slightly hesitant to pay out for VETASSESS when the rules on management consultant eligibility are so unclear.


----------



## ghoshsudeep79 (Jun 17, 2017)

Did anyone submit an EOI under 189 for Management Consultant? Is there any scope of getting an invite for 189 in next few invitation rounds?


----------



## maximennella (Sep 3, 2017)

ghoshsudeep79 said:


> Did anyone submit an EOI under 189 for Management Consultant? Is there any scope of getting an invite for 189 in next few invitation rounds?


Yeah, I think 70+ are getting invites for this profession as its in the same box as many trades (non-pro rata).

Cheers


----------



## zedemad (Feb 6, 2018)

ghoshsudeep79 said:


> Did anyone submit an EOI under 189 for Management Consultant? Is there any scope of getting an invite for 189 in next few invitation rounds?


Hi ghoshsudeep79,

Can you please share a bit about your experience that you used to get assessed for Management Consultant. Will be a big help.

Thanks.


----------



## Abhishek.Mathur (Oct 25, 2017)

Hi Shanster7,

Congrats for your job in Australia... Thanks for Highlighting some points here.. I need your little help and support and hope this would answer some questions of the forum people here.
I'm graduate in B.E.(Electrical) and then PGPM(Finance). Overall an experience of around 9 years(7 years in MNC and 2 years in a small Broking Firm).
1) How does Vetassess do the assessment for this occupation (Time and Issues) ?
2) Since its in 189, how many points are required in terms of Point test ? (Already cleared PTE with 77 points)

Your quick response would be a good guide for the preparations to start.


----------



## david_lie (Aug 24, 2015)

Abhishek.Mathur said:


> Hi Shanster7,
> 
> Congrats for your job in Australia... Thanks for Highlighting some points here.. I need your little help and support and hope this would answer some questions of the forum people here.
> I'm graduate in B.E.(Electrical) and then PGPM(Finance). Overall an experience of around 9 years(7 years in MNC and 2 years in a small Broking Firm).
> ...



Hi Abhishek Mathur,

I'm trying to apply under Management Consultant too (since it is included in 189). The only reference that I can only see is the VETASSESS Information Sheet, which is quite limited in terms of the information.

Let me know if you hear any other information. When do you think you will apply?

David


----------



## Abhishek.Mathur (Oct 25, 2017)

Hi,
I just checked that its included in 189, so will be filing the documents in 7-10 days. What's the total score u r claiming now ? What's your breakup..
​


david_lie said:


> Hi Abhishek Mathur,
> 
> I'm trying to apply under Management Consultant too (since it is included in 189). The only reference that I can only see is the VETASSESS Information Sheet, which is quite limited in terms of the information.
> 
> ...


----------



## david_lie (Aug 24, 2015)

Abhishek.Mathur said:


> Hi,
> I just checked that its included in 189, so will be filing the documents in 7-10 days. What's the total score u r claiming now ? What's your breakup..
> ​


I have 70 points:

Age - 30 points
English - 20 points
Qualification - 15 points
Study in Australia - 5 points

By June/ July 2018, my point will increase by 5 points - 75 points.

Since the occupation is not in a pro-rata list, 70 points should be more than enough  .

How about you?

David


----------



## Abhishek.Mathur (Oct 25, 2017)

I have currently 65 points..
Age 25
English 10
Qualification 15
Epx. 15.. Not sure if Vetassess will give 15 or 10.
I can improve 10 points in PTE thereby making it 75..


david_lie said:


> I have 70 points:
> 
> Age - 30 points
> English - 20 points
> ...


----------



## ghoshsudeep79 (Jun 17, 2017)

zedemad said:


> Hi ghoshsudeep79,
> 
> Can you please share a bit about your experience that you used to get assessed for Management Consultant. Will be a big help.
> 
> Thanks.


I have over 17 years into Project/Program Management, Shared Service Advisory and Consulting and Business Transformation. I used my experience and credentials for the assessment. Having worked with big India IT firms I was able to prove the work experience for Management consultant.


----------



## ghoshsudeep79 (Jun 17, 2017)

Anyone received 189 invite for Management Consultant in todays round ?


----------



## CKHC (Feb 22, 2018)

Hi All,

I have bachelor's in Management studies and Masters of Business. So I am confident about the study requirements. I do not have work experience in consulting firms however my job involves providing recommendations and proposals to senior management. It does not directly involves dealing with external clients though. Is it possible to get possible assessment under my current role?

Thanks,


----------



## suresh1 (Jul 2, 2012)

Hi Friends, I have done my B.B.A. and M.B.A (HR) and working as management consultant now. can you confirm years of minimum experience required to get the positive skill assessment?


----------



## leoarora (Jan 31, 2018)

*Invite Received*



ghoshsudeep79 said:


> Did anyone submit an EOI under 189 for Management Consultant? Is there any scope of getting an invite for 189 in next few invitation rounds?



Hi,
Yes, the possibility of getting an invite for MC 224711 is pretty high. I updated my PTE score on 20th Feb late evening, just a couple of hours ahead of the invitation round and luckily received the invite. With the updated score I landed at 75 points. 

Overall, there are 3258 invites that will be sent out this year for 224711, and until end of January only 1 invite was sent out. So chances are pretty high. What I heard was that there are some changes coming effective March, hence the number of invites every fortnight will be low until new guidelines are rolled out.

Cheers
Vish


----------



## ghoshsudeep79 (Jun 17, 2017)

leoarora said:


> Hi,
> 
> Yes, the possibility of getting an invite for MC 224711 is pretty high. I updated my PTE score on 20th Feb late evening, just a couple of hours ahead of the invitation round and luckily received the invite. With the updated score I landed at 75 points.
> 
> ...




I am languishing at 70 points for 189 till end of April, when my point score will update to 75 due to work exp. Do you think I can expect something this month?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## black_knight (Mar 8, 2018)

*Points score for an invitation?*

Hi fellow members,

I have a total of 70 points under Management Consultant category from mid-Feb 2018, however, I have not been invited yet, so wondering what is the points score required for an invitation?

I assumed that 70 points is sufficient to get an invitation

Regards
Nimal


----------



## black_knight (Mar 8, 2018)

*Points score for Management Consultants*

Hi fellow members,

I currently have 70 points for Management Consultant application (date of effect - Feb 28 2018), however, have not received any invitation yet. Does anyone know what is the minimum points score needed for MCs? 

Cheers!:help:


----------



## maximennella (Sep 3, 2017)

black_knight said:


> Hi fellow members,
> 
> I currently have 70 points for Management Consultant application (date of effect - Feb 28 2018), however, have not received any invitation yet. Does anyone know what is the minimum points score needed for MCs?
> 
> Cheers!:help:


70, but there are many other guys that submitted it before you.... You will need to wait.


----------



## black_knight (Mar 8, 2018)

maximennella said:


> 70, but there are many other guys that submitted it before you.... You will need to wait.


Thanks Maximenella, but this is what I am unable to understand. Mar 7 round is the 3rd round after Management Consultants was added to the 189 list.. Will there be a big queue already?


----------



## dannybne (Feb 14, 2017)

black_knight said:


> Hi fellow members,
> 
> I have a total of 70 points under Management Consultant category from mid-Feb 2018, however, I have not been invited yet, so wondering what is the points score required for an invitation?
> 
> ...


Hi Nimal,

Could you please share information regarding your VETASSESS assessment?

What was your qualification?

What was the job role that you did (Australian or Overseas) and what were the responsibilities?

Thanks Heaps.


----------



## david_lie (Aug 24, 2015)

Hi Everyone,

Can anyone shed some lights on the skills assessment from VETASSESS as a Management Consultant?

I have a Bachelor of Commerce in Marketing and Economics, and have done some consulting works but primarily with pricing and promotion for about a year and counting. 

Thanks and looking forward for your feedback!

Best,

David


----------



## dannybne (Feb 14, 2017)

black_knight said:


> Hi fellow members,
> 
> I have a total of 70 points under Management Consultant category from mid-Feb 2018, however, I have not been invited yet, so wondering what is the points score required for an invitation?
> 
> ...


I can see that the last invitation was granted to 70 points - DOE: 10/11/2017 5:47 PM
[Source: https://deltaimmigration.com.au/Management-Consultant/224711.htm]

So, hang in there it wont be long. 

The only reason for delay would be due to small invitation rounds (300/round) and pro-rata occupations takes up most of the invitations.


----------



## dannybne (Feb 14, 2017)

htatikonda said:


> Hi,
> 
> I got my Vetassess positive  outcome on July 8, 2015 for Management Consultant occupation. Unfortunately, SA closed the occupation in June 2015. Adding to this, I would be losing points for age criteria this October (33). (IELTS: L-7.5; R-7; S-7; W-6.5).
> 
> ...


Hi Hanumanth,

Good news is that Management Consultant has found its way back in to 189 list

Could you please share information regarding your VETASSESS assessment?

What was your qualification?

What was the job role that you did (Australian or Overseas) and what were the responsibilities?

Thanks Heaps,

-Dhanraj


----------



## david_lie (Aug 24, 2015)

black_knight said:


> Hi fellow members,
> 
> I have a total of 70 points under Management Consultant category from mid-Feb 2018, however, I have not been invited yet, so wondering what is the points score required for an invitation?
> 
> ...



Hi Nimal,

If you could share some tips on what the VETASSESS case officer is looking for when it comes to Management Consultant, that will be awesome.

Thanks.

David


----------



## maximennella (Sep 3, 2017)

black_knight said:


> Thanks Maximenella, but this is what I am unable to understand. Mar 7 round is the 3rd round after Management Consultants was added to the 189 list.. Will there be a big queue already?


I sure there is, its a pretty easy skill to obtain.

Cheers


----------



## dannybne (Feb 14, 2017)

I can see that the last invitation was granted to 70 points - DOE: 10/11/2017 5:47 PM
[Source: https://deltaimmigration.com.au/Mana...nt/224711.htm]


----------



## black_knight (Mar 8, 2018)

dannybne said:


> Hi Nimal,
> 
> Could you please share information regarding your VETASSESS assessment?
> 
> ...


Hello Danny,

Happy to help - Just a bit of background about myself to start with.

After my MBA, I have been in Management Consulting for the past 6 years for a boutique consulting firm in Energy & Utilities space. I have progressed to Principal Consultant after performing roles of Associate Consultant, Consultant and Senior Consultant.

In order to apply for VetAssess, I had gathered as much evidence as possible. Vetassess application allows you to upload ~50 documents and I submitted as many documents as possible [submitted close to 40 I think]. It is a painful task, but worth the effort.

In my view, some of the key documents that Vetassess will look for are your latest resume, employment letters from your organisations detailing your roles & responsibilities and your educational qualification. Try to align your roles and responsibilities to the occupation information sheet published by Vetassess. 

In my case, Vetassess deducted the first year of my experience in training and awarded close to 5 years of experience as relevant to Management Consulting. 

Cheers!


----------



## ghoshsudeep79 (Jun 17, 2017)

uping7676 said:


> This is the dilemma i'm also facing - I've always worked within strategy teams of organisations (usually government) that have acted as consultancies for other parts of the organisation. slightly hesitant to pay out for VETASSESS when the rules on management consultant eligibility are so unclear.




As per VETASSES as a management consultant you should be serving external clients and not within your organisation. All your work should be external client s where you either work on-site at Client location or even offshore but the client should be third party. Trust that helps.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ghoshsudeep79 (Jun 17, 2017)

black_knight said:


> Hi fellow members,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




70 points will take time. Not before June 2018 if the current trend of 300 invite continues.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ghoshsudeep79 (Jun 17, 2017)

Can anyone guide me how can I claim extra 5 points apart from exp, qualification. 
1. I was wondering if NAATI is an option. But I have no clue about NAATI. 
2. My wife has not been working since 2012. She is a PG and worked in the Bankinf back office and Insurance back Office for 10 years. Can I get her skill assessment?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dannybne (Feb 14, 2017)

black_knight said:


> Hello Danny,
> 
> Happy to help - Just a bit of background about myself to start with.
> 
> ...


Thank you for the info. Good luck with the invitations!


----------



## nlq679 (Mar 15, 2018)

*Hi!*



shanster7 said:


> Hi All, I recently secured a job as a Management Consultant in Australia. Let me know if you have any questions.


I just lodged my skills assessment for Management Consultant. I do have an Australian bachelor of business and commerce degree with a major in finance and economics. With regards to work experience im submitting my current job as an associate project manager in finance/it. Hopefully this will generate a positive result.

Keen to hear from you and your experiences and to comment on what my chances may be?

Appreciate any feedback.

Kind Regards!


----------



## nlq679 (Mar 15, 2018)

Hi David,

How are you progressing with your application? I lodged my skills assessment yesterday for management consultant- lodged it as a priority so hopefully hear back within the week.

Kind Regards!


----------



## ghoshsudeep79 (Jun 17, 2017)

Anyone who received invite today from NSW??


----------



## salbhir (Feb 21, 2018)

ghoshsudeep79 said:


> Can anyone guide me how can I claim extra 5 points apart from exp, qualification.
> 1. I was wondering if NAATI is an option. But I have no clue about NAATI.
> 2. My wife has not been working since 2012. She is a PG and worked in the Bankinf back office and Insurance back Office for 10 years. Can I get her skill assessment?
> 
> ...


Check if your wife's role can fit into the Actuary Occupation - given that she has Insurance exp. Certification may be required.


----------



## FNizam (Jan 4, 2017)

Divyav1 said:


> Hello... I had applied for assessment under 224711 last year and cleared it too. Please lookup for ANZSCO 224711.
> 
> The requirements centre around client services( external client handling is a must) for advisory and performance improvement measurws in Business Operations Finance or Human Capital. Typically if you have a Big 4 experience in Advisory you would find a fitment.
> 
> I am not sure how far the qualifications play a role,as mine are totally relevant to the job code. Hope this helps


Hi Divyav1 What do you mean by expeirence in Big 4 and what documents did you show in order to prove your employment?

Thanks for your help.

And if I can acquire 60 + points on qualification IELTS and age do I still need to show employemnt proof for 189?


----------



## FNizam (Jan 4, 2017)

*Qualification for MAnagemen Consultant*

Hi All,

MBA or any qualification and organization management can work for Management Consultant. Even BBA with relevant experience post qualification should work. 

In case you do not have MBA but have experienced post a qualification that resembles Management consultant. you can still apply. 

Vet assess offer document checking service where they can tell on the basis of your documents if you will have positive assessment or not. If you have all the docs you can verify it through this service before filing the actual assessment, which is very expensive.


----------



## FNizam (Jan 4, 2017)

shanster7 said:


> Hi All, I recently secured a job as a Management Consultant in Australia. Let me know if you have any questions.


Hi Shanster7

What is your job profile and what tasks do you perform on a regular basis? 

Who are you working with?

Thanks for the info.

Regards
Farida


----------



## FNizam (Jan 4, 2017)

I am applying for 489 (family sponsor ) for Management Consultant. Is anyone else applying for 489 family sponsor?


----------



## FNizam (Jan 4, 2017)

dannybne said:


> I can see that the last invitation was granted to 70 points - DOE: 10/11/2017 5:47 PM
> [Source: https://deltaimmigration.com.au/Mana...nt/224711.htm]


Was it for 189? 

How do we know about 489?


----------



## Yusuf_ (Aug 19, 2017)

Hi guys 
I'm an onshore applicant with a degree in ICT business analyst, I have doneprofessional year. Does VETASSESS consider professional year as an alternative to experience? Will I be able to get my degree assessed as management consultant? 
Any response would be appreciated


----------



## FNizam (Jan 4, 2017)

shanster7 said:


> So there are two things. A career/job prospects in Management Consulting in Australia and getting immigration to Australia as a Management Consultant. I am afraid I dont have many answers for the second part but I can tell you the background.
> 
> I applied as Engineering Technologist based on my masters in engineering and management. For experience points i worked for a management consulting firm who specialise in Technology, Strategy and Innovation so I was able to use my engineering technologist degree along with other skills to claim the experience.
> 
> ...



Hi Shanster7

Great to hear that it worked well for you, and why not you had something to offer to them as well. 

I, on the other hand, is looking to secure a position based on my experience which revolves around improving processes and developing strategies to small and medium-sized organizations in areas of Marketing, and efficient internal processes and service delivery within a nonconsulting company. 

I am looking to apply for Management Consultant position in Australia. I would like to get some information about it.

I can email you the questions if you are okay with it.

Thank you

Kind Regards

Farida


----------



## balaji84 (Mar 21, 2018)

Hi,

We'd applied for 489 visa with this occupation in December (it was only eligible for a 489 then). Subsequently, we learnt that the occupation has moved and eligible for 189/190 as well. We're now confused if we should apply afresh for a 189 visa on this occupation. It implies an additional payout of 5k+ $ (as we're applying as a family) and additional processing time but may allow us to migrate to a place like melbourne or sydney rightaway (where job prospects may be better compared to Adelaide). 

Any thoughts would be welcome. 

Regards,
Balaji


----------



## FNizam (Jan 4, 2017)

david_lie said:


> Hi Divyav1,
> 
> Thank you for your message. Greatly appreciated. I do have consulting experiences, but it surrounds marketing experiences (consulting companies on promotional activities and re-developed their strategies). So, I think in terms of the experiences, I am quite confident.
> 
> ...


Hi David, 
Did you get you get your skills assessed? How did you go with them? I would be happy to give you some insights into the qualifications. I would like some insights on the employment part and the evidences needed. 

Cheers


----------



## FNizam (Jan 4, 2017)

nlq679 said:


> Hi David,
> 
> How are you progressing with your application? I lodged my skills assessment yesterday for management consultant- lodged it as a priority so hopefully hear back within the week.
> 
> Kind Regards!


Hi NLQ

will you be able to help me with Vetassess questions and preparation for the management consultant role?
I would really appreciate it!

Thanks

Farida


----------



## FNizam (Jan 4, 2017)

balaji84 said:


> Hi,
> 
> We'd applied for 489 visa with this occupation in December (it was only eligible for a 489 then). Subsequently, we learnt that the occupation has moved and eligible for 189/190 as well. We're now confused if we should apply afresh for a 189 visa on this occupation. It implies an additional payout of 5k+ $ (as we're applying as a family) and additional processing time but may allow us to migrate to a place like melbourne or sydney rightaway (where job prospects may be better compared to Adelaide).
> 
> ...


Would that mean no refund for your 489? In that case, you need to decide what will be better to pay additional 5K to get the flexibility of place or avoid extra payment and stay in Adelaide for the set time before you can move.


----------



## FNizam (Jan 4, 2017)

nlq679 said:


> I just lodged my skills assessment for Management Consultant. I do have an Australian bachelor of business and commerce degree with a major in finance and economics. With regards to work experience im submitting my current job as an associate project manager in finance/it. Hopefully this will generate a positive result.
> 
> Keen to hear from you and your experiences and to comment on what my chances may be?
> 
> ...


Hi!

Can you advise me if I can apply for my current role as HR and operation lead to get a positive assessment for the management consultant as well? I have an MBA and 5 yrs additional experience as Manager Marketing as well and Masters of HR from University of Western Australia

Thank you 

Regards

Farida


----------



## nlq679 (Mar 15, 2018)

Hi,

What questions and prep do you need help with?


----------



## david_lie (Aug 24, 2015)

nlq679 said:


> Hi,
> 
> What questions and prep do you need help with?


Have you obtain positive skill assessment?

Thanks.

David


----------



## jar28 (Mar 27, 2018)

Any clue what is probability of getting an invite with 65 points


----------



## marcofrancisetti (Oct 27, 2016)

*224711 Management consultant*

Dear all,

reading the description of the Vetasses, it seems that a management consultant should be freelance only. Is it right? I am asking because I worked in a company related to deloitte.

Moreover, how should Vetasses evaluate my degree? I have an Msc and Bsc in management engineer. Do you think I will be penalized in work experience score?


thanks
Best regards
Marco


----------



## parmindersandhu1 (Oct 13, 2013)

Hi forum members, may I request for your help to guide me for VETASSESS assessment for Management Consultant. I am in New Zealand.

I was lucky that I got a very god job straight after my 1 year Grad diploma (Operations Management) six months ago. I am working as a Business Analyst in a company with size of 250 Employees and based near Wellington.

Question 1- If I use ANZCO code-224711 Management Consultant, will it be a problem that I am actually not a consultant but a full time employee to 1 company rather than working as a management consultant for many companies. Experience 1 year as Business Analyst, as full time employee on 1 company. I am working only for this company and not dealing with several clients.

Question 2- My Job title is Business Analyst and which falls under ANZCO code-224711 Management Consultant. ANZCO says "Bachelor Degree" I have
Bachelor in arts(Full time degree),
Post Grad diploma in Business Administration(HR)- Distance learning,(Highly relevant)
Grad Diploma in Business(Operations)(From New Zealand)(Highly relevant)

Are the qualification okay for a positive assessment

Any best advise what might be the outcome


----------



## m.nave (Feb 24, 2016)

Hey guys,

Can you please answer this.

Working as a Management Consultant
1) The job you are showing should be fulltime or if it can be parttime as well?
2) Should salary package be good enough?

Thanks,


----------



## Abhishek.Mathur (Oct 25, 2017)

Salary doesn't matter much.. You duties does matter.. whether full time of part time (20 hrs per week minimum)..



m.nave said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Can you please answer this.
> 
> ...


----------



## 1655562 (Apr 5, 2018)

Would Business Analyst be better than Management Consultant for a BBA student who is planning to do Masters in Aus?


----------



## nlq679 (Mar 15, 2018)

Abhishek.Mathur said:


> Salary doesn't matter much.. You duties does matter.. whether full time of part time (20 hrs per week minimum)..


Hi Abishek,

Have you received a positive skills assessment from VETASSESS for Management Consultant? If so, what were some of the specifics you mentioned in your reference letter as im currently finalising my documentation.

Appreciate any feedback on this.

Kind Regards,


----------



## Abhishek.Mathur (Oct 25, 2017)

No I haven't applied for Management Consultant. For this, you ought to have external client handling in your profile. Duties you can check in the Tasks list on Anzsco website, should match with them 70-80%.



nlq679 said:


> Hi Abishek,
> 
> Have you received a positive skills assessment from VETASSESS for Management Consultant? If so, what were some of the specifics you mentioned in your reference letter as im currently finalising my documentation.
> 
> ...


----------



## nlq679 (Mar 15, 2018)

AH splendid and thanks for the heads up!, well that I do have and I have matched my tasks as they are very similar and included some extra bits (level of execution/performance, projects etc). Are you getting a skills assessment for another occupation?


----------



## Abhishek.Mathur (Oct 25, 2017)

Yes.. Its for Org. and Method Analyst..Waiting for assessment result from Vetassess..



nlq679 said:


> AH splendid and thanks for the heads up!, well that I do have and I have matched my tasks as they are very similar and included some extra bits (level of execution/performance, projects etc). Are you getting a skills assessment for another occupation?


----------



## nlq679 (Mar 15, 2018)

Abhishek.Mathur said:


> Yes.. Its for Org. and Method Analyst..Waiting for assessment result from Vetassess..


In your reference what have you included apart from matching your tasks to the anzsco code?
Ive gone with adding organisational context, projects ive worked on, level of execution and performance etc. 
Did you go with priority processing?

KInd Regards,


----------



## Abhishek.Mathur (Oct 25, 2017)

No, I have done normal assessment. I believe there are other people who can better answer your this query. I can't.


nlq679 said:


> In your reference what have you included apart from matching your tasks to the anzsco code?
> Ive gone with adding organisational context, projects ive worked on, level of execution and performance etc.
> Did you go with priority processing?
> 
> KInd Regards,


----------



## Vinitks86 (Apr 8, 2018)

Hi All,
I am going to apply for skill assessment for Management consultant with VETASSESS. The desired job description provided by VETASSESS matches my job profile but i dont have engagement with external clients. Is it must to have external client engagement? Any advice with regards to this will be much appreciated.


----------



## Vinitks86 (Apr 8, 2018)

Hi, I am looking for sample statement of Services for 224711. I have been employed with my organisation in more than 1 country. I was trying to find out if I need SOS from both the location or one location HR can provide that. Would you mind sharing with me your statements of work? I have just started working on this. If all goes well then I will be applying to vetassess next month. Thanks in advance for your help and guidance.


----------



## stripathi (Apr 8, 2018)

*Profile evaluation*

Hi all, 

I was hoping if anyone who has received a positive assessment from VETASSESS for Management Consultant occupation could review my profile and assess my chances. 
I am targeting the 489 category visa and state nomination from SA. 

Here is a brief summary of my profile:

*Education* - B. Tech. in Mech. Engg. from IIT Roorkee (2009) and MS in Mech. Engg. (2013) from University of Massachusetts, Amherst, US

*Work Ex* - About 3.25 years in consulting, 2.5 years before that in technical/research oriented roles; currently working at a Big 4

*English Skills* - 118 in TOEFL

*Age* - 30 years (will turn 31 in July)

Thanks in anticipation.


----------



## sharath121k (Feb 25, 2018)

black_knight said:


> Hi fellow members,
> 
> I currently have 70 points for Management Consultant application (date of effect - Feb 28 2018), however, have not received any invitation yet. Does anyone know what is the minimum points score needed for MCs?
> 
> Cheers!:help:


Hi did you get any invite for 189 yet?

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## hanguyen8283 (Apr 26, 2018)

*Share experience*



puruc said:


> Hi - just got my visa grant today.
> 
> Have you got yours and which state?


Congrats on you. Could you pls share your experience of applying for SA for management consultant and tips for writing reference letter?

Thank you so much.


----------



## bubble191 (Aug 27, 2017)

Hello everyone,

Thanks so much for all useful informations have been discussed. 
May I ask if management consulting requires working experience?
i have a bachelor of business administration from the US and currently pursuing a master of IT (business process management) which is quite likely related to business analyst/consulting.
I wanted to use my bachelor degree for SA with Mangagement consulting because it's something Im planning to do in the future. 
I really need advice from you all who have so much experience on doing that. Now the points for ICT Business analyst is extremely high and I don't know if mine would be a positive case or I cannot apply for SA because I have no work experience related to Management Consulting? 

Many many thanks


----------



## bubble191 (Aug 27, 2017)

abaliga said:


> I've been told that MC is not open in NSW under stream 1 occupations but is open under the high scoring CSOL list.
> 
> My situation is:
> Age: 27. Points 30
> ...


Hi, 

I just wonder if your bachelor is from Australia? and have you worked fulltime ?


----------



## joshua1729 (Jul 25, 2017)

Any idea if the 90,000 AUD annual salary caveat is adjusted for a county's purchasing power parity? 90,000 AUD is huge in INR and someone earning that kind of money in India would lead a very lavish lifestyle compared to someone earning 90,000 AUD and living in Australia. Do they account for this discrepancy ?


----------



## ghoshsudeep79 (Jun 17, 2017)

joshua1729 said:


> Any idea if the 90,000 AUD annual salary caveat is adjusted for a county's purchasing power parity? 90,000 AUD is huge in INR and someone earning that kind of money in India would lead a very lavish lifestyle compared to someone earning 90,000 AUD and living in Australia. Do they account for this discrepancy ?




Not really that huge in INDIA. It would be 45 Lacs in INR. In consulting you can get that kind of comp if you are from big B school or have more than 10 yrs of Work ex. You cannot be a management consultant without any experience. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vinayge (Nov 18, 2017)

Hi Guys,

I need some information on assessing degree for MBA in Marketing under Management Consultant occupation. Just wanted to know whether its possible to do or not.

Regards,
Vinay


----------



## joshua1729 (Jul 25, 2017)

ghoshsudeep79 said:


> Not really that huge in INDIA. It would be 45 Lacs in INR. In consulting you can get that kind of comp if you are from big B school or have more than 10 yrs of Work ex. You cannot be a management consultant without any experience.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


45 lakhs per annum is a significant amount of money. I've worked in a big 4 audit firm and that is just about shy of director level compensation. Pure play consultancy firms would pay more , but not thaaat much more.

In any case , You're missing the point. 90k AUD is relatively on the lower side of the pay scale for an MC in Australia.

A fresh graduate from an IIM in McKenzie will get less than 30 LPA in India .and if you're only going to limit yourself to the big 4 in consulting you must also compare them which Australian counterparts who would earn more than. 90k AUD for the same firm, same experience.


----------



## vinayge (Nov 18, 2017)

Hi Guys,

I need some information on assessing degree for MBA in Marketing under Management Consultant occupation. Just wanted to know whether its possible to do or not.

Regards,
Vinay


----------



## rushka.rauschenberg (Feb 3, 2018)

Hey guys,

Has anyone with 70 points and management consultancy occupation (or maybe other occupations too) received invitation recently?

thanks,


----------



## rushka.rauschenberg (Feb 3, 2018)

Hey guys,

Just would like to ask if anyone with 70 points and management consultancy occupation received an invitation for 189? 

thanx


----------



## ghoshsudeep79 (Jun 17, 2017)

rushka.rauschenberg said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




None so far


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tahir760 (May 10, 2018)

from which state you received 489?


----------



## Aykhan (Nov 23, 2017)

rushka.rauschenberg said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Just would like to ask if anyone with 70 points and management consultancy occupation received an invitation for 189?
> 
> thanx


Are you really from Azerbaijan, mate? I also have chances to apply for a visa via management consultant. Can we contact somehow?


----------



## Aykhan (Nov 23, 2017)

tahir760 said:


> from which state you received 489?


Are you from Azerbaijan, mate?


----------



## shanky123 (Apr 21, 2018)

joshua1729 said:


> 45 lakhs per annum is a significant amount of money. I've worked in a big 4 audit firm and that is just about shy of director level compensation. Pure play consultancy firms would pay more , but not thaaat much more.
> 
> In any case , You're missing the point. 90k AUD is relatively on the lower side of the pay scale for an MC in Australia.
> 
> A fresh graduate from an IIM in McKenzie will get less than 30 LPA in India .and if you're only going to limit yourself to the big 4 in consulting you must also compare them which Australian counterparts who would earn more than. 90k AUD for the same firm, same experience.


Hello

I am applying in Management Consultant category as well under sub-class 189. Received a positive skill assessment yesterday, and have 75 points. Have submitted my EOI and awaiting a revert now.

Not able to send out a PM to you write now. Will send out asap to get added onto the group. Many thanks.


----------



## Salman007 (Apr 20, 2018)

Hello Brother..
Congratulations mahn..What is your job profile and what documents you submitted for Assessment..??




shanky123 said:


> joshua1729 said:
> 
> 
> > 45 lakhs per annum is a significant amount of money. I've worked in a big 4 audit firm and that is just about shy of director level compensation. Pure play consultancy firms would pay more , but not thaaat much more.
> ...


----------



## subhasamaran (Jul 7, 2013)

Hi All,

My husband is working in Top 4 IT company in India into Business Analyst for more than 7 years.

If I want to do his skill assessment in Management Consultancy- What is required ? He has completed MBA(Fin&Marketing) and Bachulor of Commerce.

Current project he his handling BFSI Analytics and Insight.

Will he be eligible and get positive skill assessment .What is mostly required, What will VETASSES mostly look into it?

Your help is really appreciated.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

subhasamaran said:


> Hi All,
> 
> My husband is working in Top 4 IT company in India into Business Analyst for more than 7 years.
> 
> ...


You better go through vetasses web-site it has all the info. 

His role seems like IT? maybe he can get ICT assessment? Business Analyst? just asking...


----------



## shanky123 (Apr 21, 2018)

Salman007 said:


> Hello Brother..
> Congratulations mahn..What is your job profile and what documents you submitted for Assessment..??


Hi Salman

I work with a large consulting organization. Lots of document submitted so suggest you go through the detailed list and let know in case of any specific information. At a high level, my recommendation would be to completely transparent and submit as many documents as you can. For example, while I know that the organization structure is not mandatory for management consultant, I still prepared a structure and shared it. Not sure if it helped my case, but given the high stakes I will strongly recommend it.


----------



## monathareja (May 19, 2018)

Anyone got invite with 70 points in Management consultant?


----------



## vinayge (Nov 18, 2017)

shanky123 said:


> Hi Salman
> 
> I work with a large consulting organization. Lots of document submitted so suggest you go through the detailed list and let know in case of any specific information. At a high level, my recommendation would be to completely transparent and submit as many documents as you can. For example, while I know that the organization structure is not mandatory for management consultant, I still prepared a structure and shared it. Not sure if it helped my case, but given the high stakes I will strongly recommend it.


Hi Shanky123,

I would like to know if someone has done Bachelors in Computer Science and Masters in MBA . Can they apply for Vet-asses assessment under Management Consultant. What are the requirements to apply for the Management consultant.

Regards,
Vinay


----------



## shanky123 (Apr 21, 2018)

vinayge said:


> Hi Shanky123,
> 
> I would like to know if someone has done Bachelors in Computer Science and Masters in MBA . Can they apply for Vet-asses assessment under Management Consultant. What are the requirements to apply for the Management consultant.
> 
> ...


Hi Vinay

Sharing some general information below which might be relevant from my outcome letter.

_Required Skill Level:
This occupation requires a qualification which is assessed as comparable to the educational level of an AQF Bachelor degree or higher degree, in a field highly relevant to the nominated occupation.

In addition to this, applicants must have at least one year of post-qualification employment at an appropriate skill level
completed in the last five years which is highly relevant to the nominated occupation. If employment is not post qualification, then five additional years of highly relevant employment are required.
If the degree is not in a highly relevant field, three years of employment at an appropriate skill level completed in the last five years in a field which is highly relevant to the nominated occupation is required. This is reduced to two years if
there is an additional qualification at least at AQF Diploma level in a highly relevant field.
A positive assessment of both qualifications and employment is required for a positive Skills Assessment Outcome.
*Points Test Advice:
*For Points Test Advice, VETASSESS counts skilled employment within the last ten years in the nominated occupation
or an occupation in the same ANZSCO Unit group. Years needed to meet the Skills Assessment requirements will not
be counted.
_


----------



## Mohabmisbah1 (May 19, 2018)

Dear all

I need your sincere advice 

I have a bachelor degree in commerce and my major is management I have been working as a senior manager consultant for 9 years and half , my question is , do I have any chance to get positive assessment as a general management consultant , there is no especialization like financial , marketing , management consultant .


----------



## vinayge (Nov 18, 2017)

shanky123 said:


> Hi Vinay
> 
> Sharing some general information below which might be relevant from my outcome letter.
> 
> ...


Hi Shanky123,

Thanks for the information. Will be in touch.

Regards,
Vinay


----------



## shanky123 (Apr 21, 2018)

Mohabmisbah1 said:


> Dear all
> 
> I need your sincere advice
> 
> I have a bachelor degree in commerce and my major is management I have been working as a senior manager consultant for 9 years and half , my question is , do I have any chance to get positive assessment as a general management consultant , there is no especialization like financial , marketing , management consultant .


I am not an expert at this but seems like a good alignment to me.


----------



## monathareja (May 19, 2018)

Any chance of getting invite with 70 points in Management Consultant?


----------



## shanky123 (Apr 21, 2018)

monathareja said:


> Any chance of getting invite with 70 points in Management Consultant?


For sub-class 189, you might need to wait based on the trends but eventually it should be fine. Suggest you go ahead and submit the EOI, and prepare yourself to wait out.


----------



## Mohabmisbah1 (May 19, 2018)

Any reply to my question


----------



## tahir760 (May 10, 2018)

shanky123 said:


> Hello
> 
> I am applying in Management Consultant category as well under sub-class 189. Received a positive skill assessment yesterday, and have 75 points. Have submitted my EOI and awaiting a revert now.
> 
> Not able to send out a PM to you write now. Will send out asap to get added onto the group. Many thanks.


Dear unfortunately I got -ive assessment today in 2247 Management Consultant, the reason is they haven't considered my employment, please guide me thanks


----------



## shanky123 (Apr 21, 2018)

tahir760 said:


> Dear unfortunately I got -ive assessment today in 2247 Management Consultant, the reason is they haven't considered my employment, please guide me thanks


Hi Tahir

Happy to help. Did you check the description of the ANZCO Code and submit a letter along the same lines ? Where do you work and what is your role ?


----------



## Mohabmisbah1 (May 19, 2018)

Dear all

I need your sincere advice 

I have a bachelor degree in commerce and my major is management I have been working as a senior manager consultant for 9 years and half , my question is , do I have any chance to get positive assessment as a general management consultant , there is no especialization like financial , marketing , management consulta


----------



## Mohabmisbah1 (May 19, 2018)

Could you answer me Shanky


----------



## tahir760 (May 10, 2018)

shanky123 said:


> Hi Tahir
> 
> Happy to help. Did you check the description of the ANZCO Code and submit a letter along the same lines ? Where do you work and what is your role ?


I work in a tax accounting and advisory firm based in Melbourne, can you send me your contact no if you don't mind on my email furqi_999atyahoo.com[/email], as it will be more convenient for me to contact you, many thanks


----------



## shanky123 (Apr 21, 2018)

tahir760 said:


> I work in a tax accounting and advisory firm based in Melbourne, can you send me your contact no if you don't mind on my email furqi_999atyahoo.com[/email], as it will be more convenient for me to contact you, many thanks


Hi Tahir - Apologies but not keen to connect over phone. Please go through the below link : https://deltaimmigration.com.au/Management-Consultant/224711.htm

The description for MC is as follows :

Tasks Include:
assisting and encouraging the development of objectives, strategies and plans aimed at achieving customer satisfaction and the efficient use of organisations' resources
discussing business and organisational shortcomings with clients
analysing and evaluating current systems and structures
discussing current systems with staff and observing systems at all levels of organisation
directing clients towards more efficient organisation and developing solutions to organisational problems
undertaking and reviewing work studies by analysing existing and proposed methods and procedures such as administrative and clerical procedures
recording and analysing organisations' work flow charts, records, reports, manuals and job descriptions
preparing and recommending proposals to revise methods and procedures, alter work flows, redefine job functions and resolve organisational problems
assisting in implementing approved recommendations, issuing revised instructions and procedure manuals, and drafting other documentation
reviewing operating procedures and advising of departures from procedures and standards

Eventually, it would boil down to you getting the above activities written down as your tasks/ responsibilities from your employer. Words might not be exactly the same and of course there can be variations but broadly it should be similar. If this is not possible, I suggest you try for another occupation and go through the description in detail before deciding.

Hope this helps.


----------



## shanky123 (Apr 21, 2018)

Mohabmisbah1 said:


> Could you answer me Shanky


Already reverted on 20th May 2018, 05:47 AM


----------



## amjadkaithal (May 27, 2018)

Hi Shanky

I am a B.com, MBA graduate and I am planning to assess my skills for management consultant with vetassess. Need your suggestion on below matters

*My experience is providing business modelling and finance related consultancy., basically helping clients to prepare/review feasibilty models for various busineses from govt to individuals. Like preparing complete structure of a buiness from requirement of types of employees, assets, capital structure, revenue streams, costs etc., plus report writing, suggestion for improvement, providing benchmarks etc.

Now, do you think above description qualifies for a management consultant working for past 2.5 yrs ?

*Does 489 visa has more chances for MC than 189/190 ?

*Does my qualification helps me to gain 15 points

Thanks in Advance
Amj


----------



## shanky123 (Apr 21, 2018)

amjadkaithal said:


> Hi Shanky
> 
> I am a B.com, MBA graduate and I am planning to assess my skills for management consultant with vetassess. Need your suggestion on below matters
> 
> ...


Hi Amj

1) Seems okay to me however it all boils down to you getting a letter from your employer which is similar to the description mentioned for management consultant. Even if the the language is not same, it should be similar ! Please note that based on historical evidence Vetassess will definitely reduce 1 year from the total experience hence at best you can only get points for 1.5 years (2.5-1).

2) No clue about this

3) Yes


----------



## amjadkaithal (May 27, 2018)

Thanks for the reply. 

Is it important that letter need be in a company letter head or 
I have heard peoole saying we could just take print out of an email conversation from manager stating the responsibilities and getting it attested by a notary.

Btw, I have 3.5 additional years of exp which is into accounting. Do you think it would help in anyways ?


----------



## shanky123 (Apr 21, 2018)

amjadkaithal said:


> Thanks for the reply.
> 
> Is it important that letter need be in a company letter head or
> I have heard peoole saying we could just take print out of an email conversation from manager stating the responsibilities and getting it attested by a notary.
> ...


- Safest bet is to get from your organization only. If not possible then email conversations/ self declaration etc can be opted for but that would amount to more time being taken for application processing and potential risks based on my understanding

- Don't think so but again if you can give it a tilt towards management consultant description somehow, get it on a letter head it might work !


----------



## RakeshSoma (Apr 5, 2018)

zedemad said:


> Has anyone got a positive skill assessment, for management consultant, if they were not engaged in external client handling?
> 
> I am part of a large organization where my role revolves around HR consulting to the leadership.



Hi Zedemad. have you started your process. 
Iam a management consultant with client facing in big 4 company
What are my chances here.


----------



## RakeshSoma (Apr 5, 2018)

*Management Consulting*

Hi Friends,
Would like to Seek your advice on pursuing management consulting in Australia.
Im a Mechanical Engineering and MBA from IIM
I recently approached 'Y Axis' to do VETASSES for 224711
I have zero for my work experience. I dont understand why.
I have total of 8 yrs experience. 4 Yrs in aerospace and 3.9 Yrs in Management Consulting.
Total score I got under subclass 189 - 65 Point, Subclass 190 - 60, 489 Subclass - 65.
Do you suggest me to apply for PR.

People who have secured jobs on MC can give some insight on how difficult/easy is the job opportunities


----------



## leoarora (Jan 31, 2018)

Hi, 

I also went via Y-axis with MC, though my experience is higher than yours which helped me secure a total of 75 points. Talk to them again, not sure why your experience is not being accounted for. 

On 65 points, I do not suggest going for it.

Best
Vish


----------



## amjadkaithal (May 27, 2018)

Will 70 points do the job for 489 ?


----------



## Mohabmisbah1 (May 19, 2018)

Hello

I have worked as a management consultant at my company which is especialized in investment ,it is not management consultant firm , but have a branch of management advisory , do I meet employer criteria! 

Thank you


----------



## Mohabmisbah1 (May 19, 2018)

Hello

I have worked as a management consultant at my company which is especialized in investment ,it is not management consultant firm , but have a branch of management advisory , do I meet employer criteria! 

Thank you


----------



## shanky123 (Apr 21, 2018)

Mohabmisbah1 said:


> Hello
> 
> I have worked as a management consultant at my company which is especialized in investment ,it is not management consultant firm , but have a branch of management advisory , do I meet employer criteria!
> 
> Thank you


If you deal with external clients (and not internal consulting) and can get a letter stating responsibilities according to the ANZCO code, my answer would be yes.


----------



## Chile (Jun 2, 2018)

shanster7 said:


> I applied as Engineering Technologist based on my masters in engineering and management. For experience points i worked for a management consulting firm who specialise in Technology, Strategy and Innovation so I was able to use my engineering technologist degree along with other skills to claim the experience.


Hi, I recently applied to visa 186 but Vetassess concluded that my duties were similar to ICT Business Analyst because all of my work have been related to technologies. How did you verbalized your experience without going into the ICT area?

Thanks


----------



## Mohabmisbah1 (May 19, 2018)

I work as a management consultant for an investment company which deals with external clients , can I apply as a MC without being hired in management consultancy firm


----------



## RakeshSoma (Apr 5, 2018)

leoarora said:


> Hi,
> 
> I also went via Y-axis with MC, though my experience is higher than yours which helped me secure a total of 75 points. Talk to them again, not sure why your experience is not being accounted for.
> 
> ...


Hi Vish, thanks for quoting your experience. I checked with Y axis, they said its what VETASSES has given. I asked how much experience do I need to get 15 points or atleast 10 points. They dont have an answer. was expecting if any one in this forum has similar experience as mine and secured good points.
Vish if I may ask, how much did you scored for experience and total no. of experience in MC. 
Also if I have to show my previous experience in aerospace as part of MC. Is is advisable and if so, what should I do.


----------



## Mohabmisbah1 (May 19, 2018)

Hello

I have worked as a management consultant at my company which is especialized in investment ,it is not management consultant firm , but have a branch of management advisory , do I meet employer criteria! 

Thank you


----------



## shradhaoberoi20 (Jun 7, 2018)

Hi Folks,

I have got positive skill assessment from Vetasses in Management Consultant. I currently have 70 points. I have done my engineering in Electrical (majors) and has total 6yrs of work ex. Currently working with one of the Big 4s.
Have submitted my EOI under sub-class 189 and awaiting a revert now.
The ceiling value is 3285; out of which 25 invites have been sent till 9th May’18.
Any leads who can throw some light if I should be hopeful for my case on 70points. Next invitation is on 20th june’18.

Looking forward for your suggestions to improve the points(if i can)

Thankyou!


----------



## encore007 (May 5, 2015)

Hello shradhaoberoi20, i have submitted my eoi today for management consultant at 70 points. Could u please keep me informed as well if u receive an invitation


----------



## encore007 (May 5, 2015)

Does anyone have any idea why are they inviting only 5 per round when the total ceiling value is 3285


----------



## nidhithatsme (Jun 8, 2018)

Hi Shradha,

When did you submit your EOI?


----------



## Mohabmisbah1 (May 19, 2018)

Hello shradheo

Could you tell me how many years of experience have been reduced from you


----------



## Mohabmisbah1 (May 19, 2018)

Management consultant has been inviting on 75 points


----------



## Mohabmisbah1 (May 19, 2018)

Why no one wants to answer my question , I have been working as a management consultant at an investment company which had a department of business advisory for 9 years , I need to know how many years could be deducted from me , I have a bachelor of commerce with major of management 
Would it be suitable for vetassess to work in my firm in terms of employer criteria 

Please answer me


----------



## vipuljain (Jun 9, 2018)

*Management Consultant or not ?*

Hi,

I've my education in Engineering (Elec & Comm) and total experience of more than ~10 Yrs. I'm currently working as a technology/market research consultant and have client service, technology/operations consultancy & business intelligence experience of more than 7.5 years. Remaining Experience of almost 2.5 years is in IT business analyst.

How many points am I eligible to get for education as my bachelors degree is in Engineering? Also, is engineering applicable for Management Consultant ANZSCO code.

Age - 31 yrs
PTE - 20 points
Work Experience - 9.5 yrs.
Qualification - 15?


Please advise if I should go ahead with VETASSESS Assessment process for this or look for some other code. I've already received work reference letters for both experiences.


----------



## vipuljain (Jun 9, 2018)

Hi,

I've my education in Engineering (Elec & Comm) and total experience of more than ~10 Yrs. I'm currently working as a technology/market research consultant and have client service, technology/operations consultancy & business intelligence experience of more than 7.5 years. Remaining Experience of almost 2.5 years is in IT business analyst.

How many points am I eligible to get for education as my bachelors degree is in Engineering? Also, is engineering applicable for Management Consultant ANZSCO code.

Age - 31 yrs
PTE - 20 points
Work Experience - 9.5 yrs.
Qualification - 15?


Please advise if I should go ahead with VETASSESS Assessment process for this or look for some other code. I've already received work reference letters for both experiences.


----------



## mohit21 (May 30, 2018)

Hi All, 

I have just joined the forum and must say that the info here has helped me find answers to most of my questions. 

I am looking at getting Skills Evaluation done for Management Consultant 224711. 

I have 6 years of total relevant work experience. 4 years in a Big 4 and 2 in a small consulting firm. 

There is one thing on which i need more clarity on, i.e. Is a computer bachelor degree good for this category? Because by the name it sounds like my education not exactly in sync with the roles.

Would really appreciate your take on it.

Thanks,


----------



## ghoshsudeep79 (Jun 17, 2017)

mohit21 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




VETASSES will deduct 3 years of your experience during assessment since your tertiary qualification is non relevant. Rest should be fine.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ghoshsudeep79 (Jun 17, 2017)

vipuljain said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Engineering is non relevant. They will deduct 3 years from your work ex during assessment. But you might still get positive assessment provided your documents support your claim.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ghoshsudeep79 (Jun 17, 2017)

Mohabmisbah1 said:


> Why no one wants to answer my question , I have been working as a management consultant at an investment company which had a department of business advisory for 9 years , I need to know how many years could be deducted from me , I have a bachelor of commerce with major of management
> Would it be suitable for vetassess to work in my firm in terms of employer criteria
> 
> Please answer me




Internal advisory or consulting might not be assessed positively. Please check for role description provided on VETASSES website.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sajithu26 (Apr 19, 2018)

Hi @ghoshsudeep79
Could you please share the roles and responsibilities of Management consultant which helped you get positive outcome from Vetassess.

I applied through Priority processing for Management consultant however got a negative outcome where vetassess mentioned that roles were not directly linked to Mangement consultant. 

Please provide your valuable inputs.


----------



## tahir760 (May 10, 2018)

Unfortunately, I have also received a -ive outcome based on my employment, VETASSESS has stated that "It is not evident that you were
engaged as a consultant". My employment is permanent part-time with 21hrs p/w since Nov16-present. My firm is a taxation and mortgage advisory firm and I have shown that I have been working there as a business analyst.


----------



## mohit21 (May 30, 2018)

ghoshsudeep79 said:


> VETASSES will deduct 3 years of your experience during assessment since your tertiary qualification is non relevant. Rest should be fine.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks Sudeep. 

So you mean, instead of considering my 6 years of experience, they will count my 3 years of relevant experience only?
Possible to refer me to any documentation related to this?

I can only find this from the official document for Management Consultant:
Experience required with relevant qualification is 1 year and with less relevant qualification is 3 years.


----------



## ghoshsudeep79 (Jun 17, 2017)

mohit21 said:


> Thanks Sudeep.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Yes you are right. Your qualification would be deemed non relevant and would result in deduction of 3 years.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ghoshsudeep79 (Jun 17, 2017)

sajithu26 said:


> Hi @ghoshsudeep79
> Could you please share the roles and responsibilities of Management consultant which helped you get positive outcome from Vetassess.
> 
> I applied through Priority processing for Management consultant however got a negative outcome where vetassess mentioned that roles were not directly linked to Mangement consultant.
> ...




I provided my actual roles and responsibilities as I am a Project Manager and Business Process Consultant. You would have to provide roles relevant to your current role. Bear in mind you should be serving external clients and not internal clients. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ghoshsudeep79 (Jun 17, 2017)

encore007 said:


> Hello shradhaoberoi20, i have submitted my eoi today for management consultant at 70 points. Could u please keep me informed as well if u receive an invitation




70 points would have to wait longer ..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ghoshsudeep79 (Jun 17, 2017)

shradhaoberoi20 said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> I have got positive skill assessment from Vetasses in Management Consultant. I currently have 70 points. I have done my engineering in Electrical (majors) and has total 6yrs of work ex. Currently working with one of the Big 4s.
> Have submitted my EOI under sub-class 189 and awaiting a revert now.
> ...




They are inviting 75 pointers only at the moment. I had to wait 6 months before my points got updated to 75 owing to experience. I got invited in 9 days after the point score got updated to 75.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ghoshsudeep79 (Jun 17, 2017)

RakeshSoma said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> Would like to Seek your advice on pursuing management consulting in Australia.
> 
> ...



Go to the VETASSES website and check the qualification requirement. Also the RnR requirement as well. If your qualfication is relevant then VETASSES will not deduct any years from your total years of MC experience. However I see that you have only 3.9 years of MC experience therefore you may not secure the required points. You need 75 points in total to get an invite. 
Can you provide your points breakup?



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dream2BushLand (Sep 16, 2017)

*224711*

i have done degree in business management from Sydney, and want to apply for skill assessment as 224711 Management Consultant, how many years of experience i need on Australian qualification


----------



## AJ7117 (Jun 30, 2018)

Hey Guys
I am looking for PR 189
I have 3 yr degree eco honors from delhi university
Have work ex of 4.7 yrs with Bain in India
Currently pursuing MBA from top 5, colleges in US.
What are my chances of Management Consultant - 224711? 
Will i get 15 points for above degree? 
How much experience will be deducted for the above degree? 
After deduction, how many points can I claim for work ex? 

Thanks


Sent from my SM-G9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## piscean1234 (Nov 30, 2017)

Hi ghoshsudeep79,

Can i add below point in my reference letter to support my rnr points ?

"One of our clients provides research and insights to a large IT company, and they were struggling to meet the needs of the IT client, who wanted the ability to analyze data and get insights in real-time without losing any service customization. Leveraging a combination of technology, process and people around the clock, we supported our client and helped them deliver for the IT company, building a more valuable client relationship in the process"

please advise


----------



## RakeshSoma (Apr 5, 2018)

ghoshsudeep79 said:


> Go to the VETASSES website and check the qualification requirement. Also the RnR requirement as well. If your qualfication is relevant then VETASSES will not deduct any years from your total years of MC experience. However I see that you have only 3.9 years of MC experience therefore you may not secure the required points. You need 75 points in total to get an invite.
> Can you provide your points breakup?
> 
> 
> ...



Hi Ghoshsudeep,
Below are skill assessment points provided by Y axis.

189 subclass 
Age - 30, English assessment- 20, Experience- 0, Education- 15

190 subclass
Age - 30, English assessment- 10, Experience- 0, Education- 15, state sponsorship - 5

489 subclass
Age - 30, English assessment- 10, Experience- 0, Education- 15, state sponsorship -10

why do i get extra points for state sponsorship in 190 and 489?

Also now I have completed 4 Yrs of experience in MC from 3.9 yrs. Will my points increase now?

Also is there any whatsapp group for indian-aus expas in general or separately for MC. or can you whatsapp me on 9570067708 to help me in this.


----------



## Aykhan (Nov 23, 2017)

ghoshsudeep79 said:


> They are inviting 75 pointers only at the moment. I had to wait 6 months before my points got updated to 75 owing to experience. I got invited in 9 days after the point score got updated to 75.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi, mate. Could you tell me, is there any possibility to pass for me as a management consultant, if I've been working as Business Analyst in the bank for 6 years, but I can gain only 70 points to 189, even if pass PTE for 20 points. Is it possible to be invited with 70 points?


----------



## ghoshsudeep79 (Jun 17, 2017)

piscean1234 said:


> Hi ghoshsudeep79,
> 
> Can i add below point in my reference letter to support my rnr points ?
> 
> ...




It is about your job roles. Specific case would not help. For RnR it has to be your regular roles or tasks that you are expected perform as part of your normal work. Your role should would be client facing and all your task should be directly for the clients.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ghoshsudeep79 (Jun 17, 2017)

RakeshSoma said:


> Hi Ghoshsudeep,
> 
> Below are skill assessment points provided by Y axis.
> 
> ...




What VETASSES would do is deduct 3 years from your total experience of your qualifications is not relevant. That would leave you with 1 year giving 0 points. With 65 points it would be a very long wait or could be endless since the minimum requirement now for lodging EOI is 65 points and invites would require 75 points.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ghoshsudeep79 (Jun 17, 2017)

Aykhan said:


> Hi, mate. Could you tell me, is there any possibility to pass for me as a management consultant, if I've been working as Business Analyst in the bank for 6 years, but I can gain only 70 points to 189, even if pass PTE for 20 points. Is it possible to be invited with 70 points?




Your role should be serving external clients. It will depend what roles and responsibilities you have and putting on the rnr document.


----------



## ghoshsudeep79 (Jun 17, 2017)

ghoshsudeep79 said:


> Your role should be serving external clients. It will depend what roles and responsibilities you have and putting on the rnr document.




70 points would be very difficult. You need a bare minimum 75 to get invited.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aykhan (Nov 23, 2017)

So, your assumption is based on the latest trends for 189 visa round


----------



## ankitchoudhary (Jul 4, 2018)

Hi
Am planning to apply for Australian PR through SC189 under the skill management consultant.
I have a 4 year mechanical engineering degree followed by 20 months of engineering experience. 

This was followed by 2 years of MBA post which I have been working as a management consultant for last 3+ years. 

I want to know if my education is relevant or not and if I will get any score for my experience. 

My age is 29 and have scored 7 in PTE. 

Looking forward to a response.


----------



## RakeshSoma (Apr 5, 2018)

ghoshsudeep79 said:


> What VETASSES would do is deduct 3 years from your total experience of your qualifications is not relevant. That would leave you with 1 year giving 0 points. With 65 points it would be a very long wait or could be endless since the minimum requirement now for lodging EOI is 65 points and invites would require 75 points.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



ghoshsudeep

I checked VETASSESS workexperience criteria. It doesnot mention any thing about deducting 3 years. But however my education is relavant. I am an MBA from IIM. and my experience is post MBA


----------



## RakeshSoma (Apr 5, 2018)

ghoshsudeep79 said:


> What VETASSES would do is deduct 3 years from your total experience of your qualifications is not relevant. That would leave you with 1 year giving 0 points. With 65 points it would be a very long wait or could be endless since the minimum requirement now for lodging EOI is 65 points and invites would require 75 points.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


below is the qualification criteria for Management consultant defined in VETASSESS.

https://www.vetassess.com.au/Portals/0/Downloads/qualification_assessment/ManagementConsultant.pdf

according to the link above only 1 year of experience would be enough if having relavant qualification before workexperience. Correct me if am wrong.


----------



## ghoshsudeep79 (Jun 17, 2017)

RakeshSoma said:


> below is the qualification criteria for Management consultant defined in VETASSESS.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Then you should be good. 2-5 yr of experience will get you 5 points and soon.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RakeshSoma (Apr 5, 2018)

ghoshsudeep79 said:


> Then you should be good. 2-5 yr of experience will get you 5 points and soon.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oh just the 5 points? if i qualify i should be getting all the 15 points right?


----------



## ghoshsudeep79 (Jun 17, 2017)

RakeshSoma said:


> Oh just the 5 points? if i qualify i should be getting all the 15 points right?




What is your total work ex? It should be as a MC.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RakeshSoma (Apr 5, 2018)

ghoshsudeep79 said:


> What is your total work ex? It should be as a MC.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


4.1 Yrs completely in MC


----------



## ghoshsudeep79 (Jun 17, 2017)

RakeshSoma said:


> 4.1 Yrs completely in MC




Then you get 5 points for work ex and 15 points for education 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aykhan (Nov 23, 2017)

ghoshsudeep79 said:


> What is your total work ex? It should be as a MC.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hey, mate, I noticed that you've received a lot of points to 190 visas for NSW. But we didn't have 190 option for management consultant or we do?


----------



## RakeshSoma (Apr 5, 2018)

Aykhan said:


> Hey, mate, I noticed that you've received a lot of points to 190 visas for NSW. But we didn't have 190 option for management consultant or we do?


I havent read any thing about no invitation through 190. As per info provided by Y axis, we can apply through 190 when individual state releases its requirement quota. Thats what they said.


----------



## ghoshsudeep79 (Jun 17, 2017)

RakeshSoma said:


> I havent read any thing about no invitation through 190. As per info provided by Y axis, we can apply through 190 when individual state releases its requirement quota. Thats what they said.




My 2 cents...don’t go blindly with what the consultant says. Do your own research and then take an informed decision. MC is in Stream 2 of NSW. You need 85 points to gain invite for Stream 2 occupation. But since MC is now in 189 therefore if you are able to score 75+ then you will get an invite instantly.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aykhan (Nov 23, 2017)

ghoshsudeep79 said:


> My 2 cents...don’t go blindly with what the consultant says. Do your own research and then take an informed decision. MC is in Stream 2 of NSW. You need 85 points to gain invite for Stream 2 occupation. But since MC is now in 189 therefore if you are able to score 75+ then you will get an invite instantly.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Got it. Yeah, I constantly make my own research, but according to Anzscosearch.com MC is not eligible to NSW. That's why I confused a little bit.
btw, what is your opinion, is there any possibility that MC will be available in 1-st stream for 190 visas?
It came to 189 approximately in February or the middle of January 2018.


----------



## salbhir (Feb 21, 2018)

ghoshsudeep79 said:


> Then you get 5 points for work ex and 15 points for education
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sudeep, quick help required. 
If I am a BTech, MBA with exactly 8 years of MC experience, VETASSESS will judge it at 15 for qualification and 15 for experience right?


----------



## ghoshsudeep79 (Jun 17, 2017)

Aykhan said:


> Got it. Yeah, I constantly make my own research, but according to Anzscosearch.com MC is not eligible to NSW. That's why I confused a little bit.
> 
> btw, what is your opinion, is there any possibility that MC will be available in 1-st stream for 190 visas?
> 
> It came to 189 approximately in February or the middle of January 2018.




Not sure. NSW is the slowest of the lot. Unless they release the list you cannot predict. Last year they came out somewhere in Oct.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ghoshsudeep79 (Jun 17, 2017)

salbhir said:


> Sudeep, quick help required.
> If I am a BTech, MBA with exactly 8 years of MC experience, VETASSESS will judge it at 15 for qualification and 15 for experience right?




It depends. If your work ex is post your MBA then you may get 15 points for experience and 15 for education. If not then they will consider only the work ex you have lost your MBA.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## salbhir (Feb 21, 2018)

ghoshsudeep79 said:


> It depends. If your work ex is post your MBA then you may get 15 points for experience and 15 for education. If not then they will consider only the work ex you have lost your MBA.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


All is post MBA. 

Thanks.


----------



## salbhir (Feb 21, 2018)

Also a quick query for anyone who can answer. 

Can I get my spouse assessed positive for MC. Below are her details. 

BA, MSc Economics (2012)
PhD Economics (2013)

Experience post MSc qualification:
1 year MC (2012)
1 year possible MC (2013)
Last 5 years Economist (2014- )


----------



## kartz (Jul 7, 2018)

VIyer said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I'm creating a new thread for people applying for Australia PR under 224711 (Management Consultant). Hope to keep track and provide more info within the group on the status of applications.


Hi,

Nice to see the thread. It would be better if we start with a What's app group or Telegram group to discuss more in detail about the process.


----------



## kartz (Jul 7, 2018)

ghoshsudeep79 said:


> It depends. If your work ex is post your MBA then you may get 15 points for experience and 15 for education. If not then they will consider only the work ex you have lost your MBA.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi Ghoshsudeep79,

Nice to see the timelines of yous for 224711. We need your guidance to progress further. It would be better if we start with a What's app group or Telegram group to discuss more in detail about the process.


----------



## RakeshSoma (Apr 5, 2018)

Hi,
I have 4.2 years of experience in aerospace (Designing) - the job description partially matches with aeronautical engineering.
Remaining 4.2 years of experience in management consulting (MC)

Can i show my aerospace experience as technical consulting, with limited client interaction. 
I understand that there are some job description provided for MC, if i have to club my aerospace experience with MC how many points under job description mentioned in MC should I need to match.
And then when I match the job description, I need to get this approved from employer where I have my aerospace experience. from what level do I need to get that approval from - A colleague, A manager or someone else?


----------



## aspiring2baussie (Nov 22, 2017)

Dear All,

I am in the process of submitting my documents to VETASSESS and really need help with the following things. I understand that you may not have the time to provide detailed responses, so the short ones work too 

Bit about me- I have worked as an analyst supporting research and consulting projects for 7 years, and as a consultant for 2 years. Worked across total 4 companies. SO total work ex 9 years plus. I am an MBA+BBA, so the AQF fits well too. Now here is what I need to ask:
*1.* I joined a firm in 2009, left it in 2010, and joined the same firm in 2011. Is it ok if the statement of service clearly mentions my 2 stints?
*2.* Referring to the above case, I worked with a startup for the in-between 11 months, but do not have the salary slip (they paid cash and cheque) or relief letter. All I have is the appointment letter as the proof (and this startup is closed now). I can get the affidavit by some friend, but still, not the exhaustive set of docs required. SHould I just let it go and not claim points for this 1 year? Will VETASSESS be fine if I just don't mention this job at all and say that I took a gap year?
*3.* My documents for first three roles mention my designation as Market Analyst, Analyst and Industry Analyst. Is this likely to hinder my evaluation as a consultant? of course, the job duties and description is as the way VETASSESS expects it and that is what I did too. Do they care about designation or just the things done?
*4.* If I am not able to get the Statements of Service mentioning the roles and responsibilities, I am planning to get those with all other details (salary, full-time, etc). I will just reach out to a colleague and ask for declaration/affidavit. Sounds fine or not?
*5. and most important!* While drafting VETASSESS Statements fo Service, I was wondering on how many points to put. What I did is then write the first 5-7 points as per job description on VETASSESS doc, and next 2-3 points which cover other portions of my role (managing team, financial contribution etc). Also, my points are simple 1-liners with not a lot of elaboration. Does that sound like good-enough? I will add the projects worked upon in the resume.

Appreciate all your guidance in advance. I am sure that this will be helpful for all other fellows who are pursuing this.


----------



## dakkin05 (May 10, 2018)

*Partner assessment for Management Consultant*

Hi,
I have a question wrt partner points in management consultant.
Does MBA in marketing qualify for management consulting.
Also if MBA in marketing doesn't qualify, how many years of management consulting experience is required to get partners positive assessment..

Thanks
Deepika


----------



## dannybne (Feb 14, 2017)

deepika.akkineni said:


> Hi,
> I have a question wrt partner points in management consultant.
> Does MBA in marketing qualify for management consulting.
> Also if MBA in marketing doesn't qualify, how many years of management consulting experience is required to get partners positive assessment..
> ...


"If employment is not post-qualification, then five additional years of relevant
employment are required. This is in addition to one year of highly relevant
employment within the past five years."
[https://www.vetassess.com.au/Portals/0/Downloads/qualification_assessment/ManagementConsultant.pdf]

Which means, 6 years experience if the qualification is not relevant.


----------



## dakkin05 (May 10, 2018)

Yes but would MBA in marketing qualify for management consultant...


----------



## dakkin05 (May 10, 2018)

dannybne said:


> "If employment is not post-qualification, then five additional years of relevant
> employment are required. This is in addition to one year of highly relevant
> employment within the past five years."
> [https://www.vetassess.com.au/Portals/0/Downloads/qualification_assessment/ManagementConsultant.pdf]
> ...






Yes, but would MBA in marketing qualify for management consultant...

Thanks
Deepika


----------



## AJ7117 (Jun 30, 2018)

How relevant is 3 year degree from DU with eco honors, any idea?

Sent from my SM-G9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## aspiring2baussie (Nov 22, 2017)

*Any suggestions?*



aspiring2baussie said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I am in the process of submitting my documents to VETASSESS and really need help with the following things. I understand that you may not have the time to provide detailed responses, so the short ones work too
> 
> ...


Hi guys, any suggestions on the above?


----------



## dannybne (Feb 14, 2017)

deepika.akkineni said:


> Yes, but would MBA in marketing qualify for management consultant...
> 
> Thanks
> Deepika


I think MBA should be a relevant degree.

To be sure, you can use the Document Checking Service by VETASSESS. It provides guidance to applicants in meeting the documentation requirements for formal Skills Assessment applications. The cost for the Document Checking Service is AUD $110.


----------



## dakkin05 (May 10, 2018)

dannybne said:


> I think MBA should be a relevant degree.
> 
> To be sure, you can use the Document Checking Service by VETASSESS. It provides guidance to applicants in meeting the documentation requirements for formal Skills Assessment applications. The cost for the Document Checking Service is AUD $110.




I just checked it, the document checking service doesnt advise on any documentation submitted and result outcome. It only checks if all the documents are submitted properly for assessment. 
There is another service called consultation,, which charges 220 for 30 mins


----------



## dannybne (Feb 14, 2017)

deepika.akkineni said:


> I just checked it, the document checking service doesnt advise on any documentation submitted and result outcome. It only checks if all the documents are submitted properly for assessment.
> There is another service called consultation,, which charges 220 for 30 mins


Which means, in order to know whether the degree is relevant or not, one need to be spent around $657.80 for the full skills assessment, only later to be told that the degree is not relevant. Too bad!


----------



## dakkin05 (May 10, 2018)

dannybne said:


> Which means, in order to know whether the degree is relevant or not, one need to be spent around $657.80 for the full skills assessment, only later to be told that the degree is not relevant. Too bad!


hmm


----------



## taimoors (Jul 8, 2018)

*Working experience in Banking*

I have a working experience in bank for 3 yrs +. While I hired there as an Head office officer (no specific title but have a proper Job description) which matches with the MC requirement. Now HR is reluctant to give me in written as i required. However my immediate boss whom i worked for is ready to provide me with the experience letter with his signature, visiting card, emails and every details. Will it worked for me ? (he is at very senior position)

And what will be the procedure to do it?

I have done ACCA, hope this is relevant with the MC experience.

Thanks


----------



## Marciapavthiwala (Jul 19, 2018)

I am in the same position as you are - were you successful? I have provided internal advisory services / consulting in my role. Will that help - please advice.


----------



## ravi397 (Sep 10, 2016)

*Priority Processing Management Consultant*

Hi Guys, 

I applied for priority processing on 19th July and got acceptance today for priority processing. Any idea if 10 business days is from date of acceptance of priority application or from submission date ? 

I am an MBA and always had titles like Business Analyst or Business consultant during my career and statement of services have MC relevant job description but employers/previous supervisors merely mentioned 5-6 points for each position in daily responsibilities as average period per postion was 2.5-3.5 years. I could ask them to add more project specific details but did not, assuming that would be too particular and while I gave domain, area of consulting and level of exposure are kind of having generic wording across statement of services as I had to educate supervisors on format of it and what kind of language to use. I have heard Vetassess does not ask any additional clarification for priority processing nor do they give any reasons for decline in priority processing. Is this true ? What level of details one should put in statement of service to avoid any bad impression for Assessing officer ? I needed priority assessment as my PTE score is expiring soon but now I am confused if it was a right decision..


----------



## ravi397 (Sep 10, 2016)

ghoshsudeep79 said:


> Your role should be serving external clients. It will depend what roles and responsibilities you have and putting on the rnr document.



Are you absolutely sure about it ? Will appreciate if you can confirm please. I am aware they use word 'external' in their official criteria but not sure if they follow it literally. 

I have 11 years overall experience in Business Analysis and consulting roles but half of it is in pure consulting firms whereas rest is in investment banks where I did same role but for internal divisions and same is mentioned in rnr docs. Rnr docs have "division name within bank" term for banking experience while one rnr doc have this and then supervisor also mentioned worked with clients (Couldnt influence him to change verbiage). It will be really heartbreaking to lose more than half of my experience just coz I worked for stakeholders withing organization even if role was somewhat better and pure consulting than working for external clients :confused2: Anyways my case is on priority processing so I will get to know soon. If experience is deducted then I am ruined anyways as points will drop from 75 to 65 right away !


----------



## shradhaoberoi20 (Jun 7, 2018)

Did anyone get an invite on 70 points for MC?


----------



## singha88 (Jul 24, 2018)

Hi all

Can you please help me with Vic state nomination for 263111. 
I do have work experience for more than 5 years. but my skill assessment shows only from Mar 2017. VIc State has confirmed they will go as per CV not as per skill assessment.
so my agent has put 0 points for work experience, my question is do we have to update the work exp points in EOI to get a pre invite or they will check CV. I Have 65[189] and 70[VIC 190]
ANZCO 263111 // PTE points 20 // Edu 15 // Age 30 // SS 5
for VIC Should i add work exp points in EOI to get pre invite ? or is there anyone who has lodgedEOI in Jan 18 and still waiting for pre invite ?


----------



## Marciapavthiwala (Jul 19, 2018)

any luck? with internal facing consultant roles?


----------



## Su_Shri (Nov 23, 2017)

Do we have any Whatsapp or telegrm group for 224711?


----------



## Su_Shri (Nov 23, 2017)

Also if anyone can tell what is pre invite


----------



## ghoshsudeep79 (Jun 17, 2017)

ravi397 said:


> Are you absolutely sure about it ? Will appreciate if you can confirm please. I am aware they use word 'external' in their official criteria but not sure if they follow it literally.
> 
> I have 11 years overall experience in Business Analysis and consulting roles but half of it is in pure consulting firms whereas rest is in investment banks where I did same role but for internal divisions and same is mentioned in rnr docs. Rnr docs have "division name within bank" term for banking experience while one rnr doc have this and then supervisor also mentioned worked with clients (Couldnt influence him to change verbiage). It will be really heartbreaking to lose more than half of my experience just coz I worked for stakeholders withing organization even if role was somewhat better and pure consulting than working for external clients :confused2: Anyways my case is on priority processing so I will get to know soon. If experience is deducted then I am ruined anyways as points will drop from 75 to 65 right away !


Well I am very sure about external client. You may want to read the complete description of MC roles provided by VETASSESS. Internal clients are not termed as clients. As per them, you should be serving external clients and your responsibilities should clearly state that and also duly endorsed by your immediate supervisor or HR. That is how I got my assessment done in straight 12 days.


----------



## ghoshsudeep79 (Jun 17, 2017)

Sudeshna_83 said:


> Also if anyone can tell what is pre invite


there is nothing called a pre-invite but you would get a link from NSW to submit your nomination application and pay the fees of AUD 300. NSW would process your application and approve your nomination.Then only you would receive an invite from Skiilselect to lodge your visa application. Whereas for 189, system would pick your application directly from Skillselect if your points meet the requirement and send you an invite to lodge visa. Trust that clarifies.. Cheers!


----------



## ankitvarshneya (Aug 6, 2018)

Hi, I have 8 years of experience post MBA, 4.5 years as an internal consultant in a big business conglomerate and 3.5 years as a pure management consultant. Out of the 3.5 years of pure consultant work. I have 1+ year experience in Australia. How many points can I expect in the skill assessment.


----------



## ravi397 (Sep 10, 2016)

ghoshsudeep79 said:


> Well I am very sure about external client. You may want to read the complete description of MC roles provided by VETASSESS. Internal clients are not termed as clients. As per them, you should be serving external clients and your responsibilities should clearly state that and also duly endorsed by your immediate supervisor or HR. That is how I got my assessment done in straight 12 days.



You are right and I found it out the hard way.. In my last 5 years, 3 years were for an IB and internal clients which wasnt accepted and I am fine with it but they also declined other 2 years in a different organization where I worked for external clients for some weird reason that I was giving market research to clients (Which my supervisor didnt even mention in RnR. RnR was pretty much on lines of MC guidelines as I had shared sample with supervisor). In all I got negative assessment despite MBA being highly relevant as they didnt look at remaining 6 years (I have total 11 years experience) then. Assessing officer emails were just copy paste of some rules and claiming to do his extensive research on which he did not elaborate (they didnt call any employer).

I am in two minds to go for reassessment. I talked to other supervisors and they said they are ready to give more reference letters for additional evidence that I was working for external clients and in consulting capacity but I am not sure if providing additional statement of services will help or if I would again get negative.. Any suggestions would be useful.


----------



## Vin2012 (Aug 6, 2018)

*Invite timelines*

Hi, can anyone suggest an indicative time period to receive ITA for the below scores?

Management Consultant
189 - 70 points
190 (NSW) - 75 points

Age: 25
English: 20 (superior, PTE Academic: 90/90/90/83)
Qualification: 15
Work ex: 10
NSW: 5 points

EOI submitted today, 6th aug 2018.


----------



## ghoshsudeep79 (Jun 17, 2017)

Vin2012 said:


> Hi, can anyone suggest an indicative time period to receive ITA for the below scores?
> 
> Management Consultant
> 189 - 70 points
> ...


It is difficult to predict. 189 invites are coming out on 75+ points since the minimum score has been revised to 65 for an EOI. Even for NSW they are sending invites for 80+ scores. but looking at the trend, if there are not much number of applicants in 75 or 80 points then you would get invited for 70 points and 75 points respectively. Stay positive, things can change anytime.


----------



## ghoshsudeep79 (Jun 17, 2017)

ravi397 said:


> You are right and I found it out the hard way.. In my last 5 years, 3 years were for an IB and internal clients which wasnt accepted and I am fine with it but they also declined other 2 years in a different organization where I worked for external clients for some weird reason that I was giving market research to clients (Which my supervisor didnt even mention in RnR. RnR was pretty much on lines of MC guidelines as I had shared sample with supervisor). In all I got negative assessment despite MBA being highly relevant as they didnt look at remaining 6 years (I have total 11 years experience) then. Assessing officer emails were just copy paste of some rules and claiming to do his extensive research on which he did not elaborate (they didnt call any employer).
> 
> I am in two minds to go for reassessment. I talked to other supervisors and they said they are ready to give more reference letters for additional evidence that I was working for external clients and in consulting capacity but I am not sure if providing additional statement of services will help or if I would again get negative.. Any suggestions would be useful.


 If you can then go for another assessment. This time, refresh your RnR documents and get more references in line with the requirement of MC. It also depends on the assessing officer. Good Luck !


----------



## ghoshsudeep79 (Jun 17, 2017)

ankitvarshneya said:


> Hi, I have 8 years of experience post MBA, 4.5 years as an internal consultant in a big business conglomerate and 3.5 years as a pure management consultant. Out of the 3.5 years of pure consultant work. I have 1+ year experience in Australia. How many points can I expect in the skill assessment.


1 year Australia experience can get you 5 points. Experience of Internal consultant would not be considered unless your RnR can prove it otherwise and referenced by your supervisors/HR. But you would need 3 years on more to get the 5 points for work ex apart from Australia experience.


----------



## ankitvarshneya (Aug 6, 2018)

Hi, what documents do i need to prove experience in Australia. I was on assignment in australia and was not paid salary but per-diems and salary supplements in Indian bank account. However i do have taxation records in Australia and the company has also mentioned it in the reference letter


----------



## Mrkabdul (Aug 12, 2018)

Hi guys.

Not sure about the current trend for management consultants invitations. Can anyone advice me when can i expect an ITA.

70 points
Doe: 5 june 2018
Management consultant

Thanks


----------



## Bhaggy (Jul 4, 2018)

Hi Everyone

I am thinking to apply for skills assessment as Management Consultant - My background as below
Graduation = B.E. Mechanical Engineering
Job = SAP Functional Consultant for 7.5 Years
95% of my job is with External Client and reviewing business process + design System - I even have 
extensively traveled and worked at client site (4 out of 5 client projects) 

I am fitting for both ACS - Systems / Business Analyst and Management Consultant (Vetassess)
As I am having a Non - IT degree, ACS will chop 6 years of my experience 

My questions are - 
1. Can I apply for Management consultant ?
2. How much experience will be deducted from not having a "Business / MBA" degree for Management consultant from Vetassess?
3. How difficult or easy it is to get a positive skill assessment from Vetassess ? and if anybody has gone through this route, could you please guide me what documents are required for this?
4. Given Management Consultant is non pro rata and possibly if Vetassess dont deduct 6 years and if they deduct 3 years, I will gain those precious 5 Points (which I will lose in ACS - BA/SA skill)

any suggestions are highly welcome! and Thanks for the advice in advance smiley

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bhaggy (Jul 4, 2018)

Hi Everyone

I am thinking to apply for skills assessment as Management Consultant - My background as below
Graduation = B.E. Mechanical Engineering
Job = SAP Functional Consultant for 7.5 Years
95% of my job is with External Client and reviewing business process + design System - I even have 
extensively traveled and worked at client site (4 out of 5 client projects) 

I am fitting for both ACS - Systems / Business Analyst and Management Consultant (Vetassess)
As I am having a Non - IT degree, ACS will chop 6 years of my experience 

My questions are - 
1. Can I apply for Management consultant ?
2. How much experience will be deducted from not having a "Business / MBA" degree for Management consultant from Vetassess?
3. How difficult or easy it is to get a positive skill assessment from Vetassess ? and if anybody has gone through this route, could you please guide me what documents are required for this?
4. Given Management Consultant is non pro rata and possibly if Vetassess dont deduct 6 years and if they deduct 3 years, I will gain those precious 5 Points (which I will lose in ACS - BA/SA skill)

any suggestions are highly welcome! and Thanks for the advice in advance smiley


----------



## shradhaoberoi20 (Jun 7, 2018)

Hey guys,
Has anyone with 70 points and management consultancy occupation (or maybe other occupations too) received invitation recently?
Any updates on recent cutoffs?

Thanks


----------



## takemetoaus (Aug 18, 2018)

*NSW 190 for 224711*

Hi,
I've decided to emigrate and my first step is to understand how many points I have.

224711 looks the most relevant from the NSW 190 options (I prefer Sydney that's why NSW...).

I looked at the 224711 Information Sheet, hope you can help me with the following question:

There's no deduction for relevant employment experience right? 
Meaning: If I completed my degree 8 years ago and been working 8 years in the profession then I'm eligible for 8 years experience (15 points)?

Thanks in advance


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

takemetoaus said:


> Hi,
> I've decided to emigrate and my first step is to understand how many points I have.
> 
> 224711 looks the most relevant from the NSW 190 options (I prefer Sydney that's why NSW...).
> ...


That's not how I read it. In any scenario at least one year of post qualification experience is required in the last 5 years it seems (and that's if you have a qualification considered highly relevant). 

Eg. If you had a Bachelor's in Business Management, you would need at least 9 years of relevant post qualification experience (with at least one year in the last five years) to claim the 15 points (as your first year of relevant post qualification experience would be used to deem you skilled). 

Curious to hear from others too. 

Most of my mates who were assessed under VETASSESS where at least a year of post qualification experience was required, didn't get that year counted as skilled experience by VETASSESS.


----------



## takemetoaus (Aug 18, 2018)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> That's not how I read it. In any scenario at least one year of post qualification experience is required in the last 5 years it seems (and that's if you have a qualification considered highly relevant).
> 
> Eg. If you had a Bachelor's in Business Management, you would need at least 9 years of relevant post qualification experience (with at least one year in the last five years) to claim the 15 points (as your first year of relevant post qualification experience would be used to deem you skilled).
> 
> ...


Oh ok, I figured that's the correct way to look at it but haven't found the information relating to the "x years of post qualification" anywhere in the information sheet of this occupation (official SRGO Occupational Information Sheet from vetassess site).

Can you point me to the section that mentions this?

thanks


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

takemetoaus said:


> Oh ok, I figured that's the correct way to look at it but haven't found the information relating to the "x years of post qualification" anywhere in the information sheet of this occupation (official SRGO Occupational Information Sheet from vetassess site).
> 
> Can you point me to the section that mentions this?
> 
> thanks


See attached PDF, page 3 and 4. It's the Management Consultant SRGO info sheet by VETASSESS.

Edit:
Link here if attachment doesn't work - https://imgur.com/a/IS55KfN


----------



## takemetoaus (Aug 18, 2018)

thanks, just seen it!

By the way, what's the best time to do medicals related to the entire application process?


----------



## takemetoaus (Aug 18, 2018)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> See attached PDF, page 3 and 4. It's the Management Consultant SRGO info sheet by VETASSESS.
> 
> Edit:
> Link here if attachment doesn't work - https://imgur.com/a/IS55KfN


thanks!

I was wondering about the assessment itself:
In my 8 years working as a consultant I was assigned to just a few external customers (working for 1 external customer for long periods).
Do they call the customers? Does my employer have to provide documents that this customer was actually a customer of the company? 

thanks


----------



## vinay_1187 (Apr 15, 2017)

Hi

I am filling my VETASSES application for Management Consultant. I am bit confused about what to fill for Primary Education and Secondary Education details. I mean what they consider as primary and secondary.


Regards
Vinay Kumar


----------



## Mrkabdul (Aug 12, 2018)

vinay_1187 said:


> Hi
> 
> I am filling my VETASSES application for Management Consultant. I am bit confused about what to fill for Primary Education and Secondary Education details. I mean what they consider as primary and secondary.
> 
> ...


Primary is 10th standard and secondary is 12th standard. That's what i mentioned.


----------



## salbhir (Feb 21, 2018)

vinay_1187 said:


> Hi
> 
> I am filling my VETASSES application for Management Consultant. I am bit confused about what to fill for Primary Education and Secondary Education details. I mean what they consider as primary and secondary.
> 
> ...


Primary is till 5th
Secondary is till 9th
10th onwards is higher secondary


----------



## australiaman1992 (Aug 20, 2018)

*Does experience have to be client based?*

I have experience working contract jobs at a business analyst for various F500 firms (in australia as well (TOP ASX while on working holiday) for multiple years - strategy, operations, finance.

Will this experience count towards this field or do you solely have to be with a client servicing firm (such as Mckinsey or Bain) to get a positive result?


----------



## vinay_1187 (Apr 15, 2017)

Thanks for the feedback, but I just checked VETASSES site and they said

Write the start and finish dates (month and year only), and the total number of years that you attended secondary school. In some countries ‘secondary schooling’ may vary between four to eight years following primary schooling. Include any upper secondary or senior secondary schooling you have completed.


So for primary I am putting upto class 8 and for secondary I will put class 9 onwards upto 12.


----------



## Comfray (Feb 25, 2018)

Good day, guys!

I wonder if you could help me to understand if Management Consultant code is suitable for me to apply for visa subclass 189.

I've tried to find the most suitable code reading forums and official site of Australian Department of Home Affairs, seems like this one is suitable, but I'd like to find out your opinion

Info about me:

1. Age: 25
2. Master and Bachelor degree in Finance (graduated with honours)
3. IELTS: haven't passed it yet, but preliminary assessment showed 7,5-8 points
4. Job: Indirect sourcing leader (project department - supply chain in Schlumberger), major responsibilities:
- Optimisation of procurement procedures;
- Commercial negotiations with major suppliers;
- High-spend tenders conduction;
- Introduction of new approaches to supply of goods and services;
- Search for new ways to optimise costs;
5. Experience - 3 years; 
6. I will apply with my couple - molecular biotechologist

Appreciate any kind of feedback

Thank you so much in advance!


----------



## Mike611 (Jun 11, 2018)

Hi guys,

Filled in my application for 189 visa yesterday. Have 70 points in total, just wanted to check of anyone has got any invites in the past few months with this score. 

Cheers!


----------



## agsherman (Aug 28, 2018)

*Embarking Upon the Journey*

Greetings, All!

My first post here. Thanks for all the great info! Hoping I can respond in kind as I get further down this path.

About me:
Age: 37 (25 pts)
Undergrad: Interior Design
Graduate: Sustainable Design, Concentration in Managing for Sustainability
Director of Sustainability since 2013, Director of Operations since 2017

Age: 25
Language: 10-20
Work Experience: 10 (I hope!)
Education: 15 pts
Partner: 5

Based on my calculations, I should be able to get at least 65 pts (75 with superior English skills), 

BUT! I'm trying to understand whether I can qualify for 189 SA Management Consultant

While this would be my chosen field, and the description from fits my role to a T on the ANZSCO site, I have seen some comments about VETASSESS being pretty strict about "external facing" clients, and am wondering if you folks might help illuminate what I should expect to provide to qualify, or if I might be better suited under another field.

I am preparing all my final documents for VETASSES and EOI.


----------



## ghoshsudeep79 (Jun 17, 2017)

Comfray said:


> Good day, guys!
> 
> I wonder if you could help me to understand if Management Consultant code is suitable for me to apply for visa subclass 189.
> 
> ...


Your current job role may not qualify for MC skill assessment. You are into Indirect sourcing which is more of a Procurement function. For MC, you should be working for external clients. Your roles should be more into advisory and helping external clients achieve their requirements. VETASSESS website would provide you more information about the Roles and Responsibilities.


----------



## ghoshsudeep79 (Jun 17, 2017)

agsherman said:


> Greetings, All!
> 
> My first post here. Thanks for all the great info! Hoping I can respond in kind as I get further down this path.
> 
> ...


Yes, for MC, your role should be external client facing with specific tasks being delivered for external clients. For example, an MC would advise external clients on various requirements, be it strategy, Projects, finance, Mergers etc...


----------



## savitakalur (Sep 5, 2018)

Hello @ghoshsudeep79 ,

i have applied for MC skill assessment with 1.8 yrs exp. I received a negative outcome yesterday stating that the tasks are not aligned with the requirements. I am a project administrator with similar roles and responsibilities of mc but i guess my articulation for the assessment seems to have miss the requirements. I am a new member to this forum , hence i cannot send you a PM. could you please help me with sample roles and responsibilities as i am going to reapply for a review. Could you please reach out to me @[email protected]


----------



## rushka.rauschenberg (Feb 3, 2018)

savitakalur said:


> Hello @ghoshsudeep79 ,
> 
> i have applied for MC skill assessment with 1.8 yrs exp. I received a negative outcome yesterday stating that the tasks are not aligned with the requirements. I am a project administrator with similar roles and responsibilities of mc but i guess my articulation for the assessment seems to have miss the requirements. I am a new member to this forum , hence i cannot send you a PM. could you please help me with sample roles and responsibilities as i am going to reapply for a review. Could you please reach out to me @[email protected]


 You need this pdf (https://www.vetassess.com.au/Portals/0/Downloads/qualification_assessment/ManagementConsultant.pdf) . Have you check it before applying?
View attachment ManagementConsultant.pdf


Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Aykhan (Nov 23, 2017)

rushka.rauschenberg said:


> You need this pdf (https://www.vetassess.com.au/Portals/0/Downloads/qualification_assessment/ManagementConsultant.pdf) . Have you check it before applying?
> View attachment 89186
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


Hi, Rushka, can you contact me in PM? I have a several questions about MC. It seems that we are both from Azerbaijan.


----------



## rushka.rauschenberg (Feb 3, 2018)

savitakalur said:


> Hello @ghoshsudeep79 ,
> 
> i have applied for MC skill assessment with 1.8 yrs exp. I received a negative outcome yesterday stating that the tasks are not aligned with the requirements. I am a project administrator with similar roles and responsibilities of mc but i guess my articulation for the assessment seems to have miss the requirements. I am a new member to this forum , hence i cannot send you a PM. could you please help me with sample roles and responsibilities as i am going to reapply for a review. Could you please reach out to me @[email protected]


You also definitely need this Guide made by Vetassess for skill assessment . Good luck. 
https://www.vetassess.com.au/portal.../srg1 explanatory notes.pdf?id=31082&id=31082


----------



## rushka.rauschenberg (Feb 3, 2018)

Aykhan said:


> Hi, Rushka, can you contact me in PM? I have a several questions about MC. It seems that we are both from Azerbaijan.


Hey  Im not from Azerbaijan, just like the sounding of the name, and chose it as my country, LOL. sorry:clap2:


----------



## Aykhan (Nov 23, 2017)

rushka.rauschenberg said:


> Hey  Im not from Azerbaijan, just like the sounding of the name, and chose it as my country, LOL. sorry:clap2:


Hehe, got it


----------



## Vishal.Ramrakhyani (Sep 5, 2018)

*Management Consultant-224711*

Hi All,

I had applies for Skills assessment on 24 July under management consultant profile but my assessment has come negative.

I am from Derivatives market background(Back office) and also performing some duties related to MC.

I had prepared my profile according to the guidelines of Vetassess.

I am now thinking of going for reassessment.

Kindly let me know what are the chances of getting a positive assessment.

Also what needs to be done for the same.

Feedback from anyone from the Derivatives market background who has got a positive assessment would be highly appreciated.

Thanks
Vishal


----------



## Bhaggy (Jul 4, 2018)

shradhaoberoi20 said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> I have got positive skill assessment from Vetasses in Management Consultant. I currently have 70 points. I have done my engineering in Electrical (majors) and has total 6yrs of work ex. Currently working with one of the Big 4s.
> Have submitted my EOI under sub-class 189 and awaiting a revert now.
> ...


Hi Shradha 

Not sure if you are active in this forum.

Could you please let me know how much experience have been deducted for having an engineering degree from Vetassess Skill Assessment.

Thanks 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## saurabhpluto (Feb 5, 2014)

Suggestions on the assessment: Will I get +ve?

B.tech - Electronics
5 years of experience as IT consultant (IT Advisory)
One year full time diploma in management from IIM (Not sure how this is treated by the assessment authority)
2.5 years of experience as a business consultant

Please suggest whether profile suitable for this job category


----------



## aspiring2baussie (Nov 22, 2017)

saurabhpluto said:


> Suggestions on the assessment: Will I get +ve?
> 
> B.tech - Electronics
> 5 years of experience as IT consultant (IT Advisory)
> ...


Saurabh, your B.Tech is not directly relevant but still valid as per AQF. So it will be considered, but your work experience years will be deducted. 
IIM DIploma will not be considered.
If you get the correct documents and description, you might get 5 points for experience.


----------



## shailendrapathak (Sep 10, 2018)

*Urgent advice required*



ghoshsudeep79 said:


> Your current job role may not qualify for MC skill assessment. You are into Indirect sourcing which is more of a Procurement function. For MC, you should be working for external clients. Your roles should be more into advisory and helping external clients achieve their requirements. VETASSESS website would provide you more information about the Roles and Responsibilities.



Hi Sudeep,
I am planning to apply for vetasses for management consultant job code.
I am MSc in economics from IGIDR and have 10 years exp AS:

senior analyst- 1
management consultant - 2
senior engagement manager - 1
specialist prepaid services(FOR TELECOM PROVIDER)- 4.5
business consultant - 1

Ques:
1. Will my degree be recognized for job code 224711
2. How many years of exp. will be considered given different designations however job duties always related to management consultant
3. If not favorable, can you/other seniors please advice any other suitable job code to apply.

Please help .....


----------



## Mike611 (Jun 11, 2018)

Hey guys,

Did anyone receive an invite today?

Thanks

189 EOI : 24th Aug 2018 with 70 points
190 EOI [NSW] : 27th Aug 2018 with 70 points


----------



## Mrkabdul (Aug 12, 2018)

Mike611 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Did anyone receive an invite today?
> 
> ...


Yes i got it.

70
Doe 05/06/2018


----------



## Mike611 (Jun 11, 2018)

Congratulations! So i guess I should hope for an invite by Oct!


----------



## salbhir (Feb 21, 2018)

Mrkabdul said:


> Yes i got it.
> 
> 70
> Doe 05/06/2018


Awesome. Congratulations!


----------



## seenivas.balaji (Sep 11, 2018)

Hi, I am planning to emigrate to Australia using MC. 

Education: bachelor's degree in biotechnology and an MBA in Marketing and Finance.
Age: 28
PTE: (scheduled this Friday)
Years of experience: Overall 5 years of experience.

Marketing Analyst for 1.8 years in an IT firm
Senior Analyst for 1.2 years and Lead Analyst for 2 years handling marketing advisories to Fortune 500s right from marketing procurement to strategy development in a management consulting firm

My job roles and responsibilities are pretty much aligned to VETASSES's requirement.

How much years of experience that VETASSES consider in my case?
Also, Could you please explain how to apply for VETASSES evaluation and the fee they charge?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## shailendrapathak (Sep 10, 2018)

*seniors..please help*



shailendrapathak said:


> Hi Sudeep,
> I am planning to apply for vetasses for management consultant job code.
> I am MSc in economics from IGIDR and have 10 years exp AS:
> 
> ...



Anybody..suggestions plzzz


----------



## dushyant.anand (Jul 10, 2014)

Hi I have 65+5 Points and I applied for NSW, How much time it will take for an invite..


----------



## Bhaggy (Jul 4, 2018)

Hi Guys 

I am working for a consulting firm, during my initial career my designation was shown as software engineer even though I did work as a consultant with direct third party clients (SAP ERP Consultant) 

So the software engineering designation is shown in my initial days compensation letter and Tax document. 

Do you know that it would create any problem with the assessment?

Thanks

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bhaggy (Jul 4, 2018)

Bhaggy said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> I am working for a consulting firm, during my initial career my designation was shown as software engineer even though I did work as a consultant with direct third party clients (SAP ERP Consultant)
> 
> ...


Guys any inputs please ?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Slaydbyme (Sep 9, 2018)

Hi,

I’m trying to work out where we stand in terms of migration, so I hope someone is kind enough to help  

Our situation; 

For over 5 years I have supported companies in the uk with accessing funding through Innovation and public sector tenders. In doing so, many tasks listed for MC are carried out...detailed appraisals, financial analysis and so on. Alongside these MC tasks I also generate substantial revenue for my employer and I write technical proposals. And here is my dilemma...

Looking at the addition of Innovation visas, I was hopeful. However, they seem focused at organizations rather than individuals with considerable experience.

I have 20 years experience at a consultant level though it’s only the last 5 and a bit years that align with the MC description.

Would they consider addition experience, close to MC to increase skilled experience and points?

Thanks


----------



## Velvet Cupcake (Sep 17, 2018)

*Qualification for 224711*

Hi all, 

Thank you so much for maintaining such useful discussion. Please may I seek your guidance on my situation. I am looking at applying for VETASSESS skills assessment under MC - 224711 and applying for PR 189 in January 2019 (when I accumulate 1 year work experience.

My only concern is that I hold a Master in Economics and Finance. I am now working in economic consulting in a Big 4 firm, servicing external clients. Will I stand a chance for a positive skills assessment with VETASSESS please?

I appreciate your time and help and wish you all the very best with your application!

Many thanks!


----------



## vinay_1187 (Apr 15, 2017)

Velvet Cupcake said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Thank you so much for maintaining such useful discussion. Please may I seek your guidance on my situation. I am looking at applying for VETASSESS skills assessment under MC - 224711 and applying for PR 189 in January 2019 (when I accumulate 1 year work experience.
> 
> ...


Visit vetasses website for complete guide lines regarding minimum work requirements and type of work before you spend money.


----------



## Bhaggy (Jul 4, 2018)

Hi Guys

Does Vetassess make a verification call with the employer/reporting manager for MGMT consultant skill assessment for all the applications? 

If yes, I need to inform my manager to know this is coming.

Anybody who has done this recently please let me know

Thanks

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## salbhir (Feb 21, 2018)

Bhaggy said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> Does Vetassess make a verification call with the employer/reporting manager for MGMT consultant skill assessment for all the applications?
> 
> ...


It is case to case. No set pattern. I did not get it. Another person in our WhatsApp group did. 

Better to tell your supervisor in any case and prepare him / her for what is to be conveyed to the case officer.


----------



## Bhaggy (Jul 4, 2018)

salbhir said:


> It is case to case. No set pattern. I did not get it. Another person in our WhatsApp group did.
> 
> Better to tell your supervisor in any case and prepare him / her for what is to be conveyed to the case officer.


Great, thank you for this information.

I will keep my supervisor informed

I hope I can ping you in PM about joining in WhatsApp group, would like to keep it updated 

Thanks 


Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## salbhir (Feb 21, 2018)

Bhaggy said:


> Great, thank you for this information.
> 
> I will keep my supervisor informed
> 
> ...


Sure thing.


----------



## Amitrathod86 (Jan 2, 2017)

*Please Help - Management Consultant*

Please Help
I’m Planning to apply as a Management Consultant, Please review my profile.
Total Work Exp : 6 Years 8 Months
Education: Bachelors: Bsc (Statistics) Masters: MBA (Marketing)
Certification : Six sigma Blackbelt
Work Experience:
1.	Jun’11 to July 2014 (3.1 Years): Mott MacDonald India Private Limited, as a Consultant in Infrastructure and Social Advisory
•	Involved in various types of assignment of management consultancy covering market assessment, feasibility study, Bid advisory services for various sectors like infrastructure projects (including projects on PPP basis), oil and gas sector (city gas distribution & natural gas /LPG/LNG/Drilling Rigs ), social sector (scheme evaluation covering socio-economic benefit evaluation)
2.	Sabbatical – July 2014 to Feb 2015 - Non Relevant
3.	Feb’2015 to June 2015 Present (5 Month): Data Analytics KPO – Non Relevant
4.	June 2015 to Present (3 Year, 2 Months): Sr.Officer in Market Intelligence ( Section of Strategic Planning) @ Adani Ports & SEZ Ltd
•	Involved in various Market Assessment Projects guided by strategy head.
•	Business plan preparation for new logistics facilities in various parts of India.
•	Secondary research in Ports, Logistics, Shipping market to understand trends in market and likely disruption or business opportunities.
•	Secondary research in Coal, Steel, Fertilizers, Containers, Chemicals industries and preparing reports.
•	Primary & Secondary Research for M&A opportunity for new ports & other infrastructure in India.
•	Providing sectorial forecast for Five year strategic plan.
•	Preparing ad hoc presentations and performing ad hoc research as per requirements of management to increase customer satisfaction.


----------



## dark_horse (Jan 28, 2017)

Hi All,

Not sure if i should post my question here. Apologies if it is the wrong thread. 

I'm in the process of applying under Management consultant role, and was wondering if transcripts of education needs to be submitted to get my skills accessed by vetassess

Also on the vetassess website, which radio button would i select, under skill assessment type? Would it be

Skill assessment (GSM, ENS etc) or Points Test Advise?

I'm applying for a 189 visa.

Looking forward to your answers.


----------



## Bella_Sea (May 25, 2018)

Bhaggy said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> Does Vetassess make a verification call with the employer/reporting manager for MGMT consultant skill assessment for all the applications?
> 
> ...


My case yes. The CO sent me an email asking for contact details of my direct boss and made a verification call to him. Few days after the call I got the result.


----------



## Bhaggy (Jul 4, 2018)

Bella_Sea said:


> My case yes. The CO sent me an email asking for contact details of my direct boss and made a verification call to him. Few days after the call I got the result.


Thanks Bella for the information. I tried you PM you, but it is not enabled, if you don't mind could you please enable it ?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Aussieman1 (Sep 19, 2018)

parmindersandhu1 said:


> Hi forum members, may I request for your help to guide me for VETASSESS assessment for Management Consultant. I am in New Zealand.
> 
> I was lucky that I got a very god job straight after my 1 year Grad diploma (Operations Management) six months ago. I am working as a Business Analyst in a company with size of 250 Employees and based near Wellington.
> 
> ...


Hi mate, just wondering how you got on, I am in a similar spot... thanks again!


----------



## Aussieman1 (Sep 19, 2018)

CKHC said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have bachelor's in Management studies and Masters of Business. So I am confident about the study requirements. I do not have work experience in consulting firms however my job involves providing recommendations and proposals to senior management. It does not directly involves dealing with external clients though. Is it possible to get possible assessment under my current role?
> 
> Thanks,


Hello mate, how did you get on with this? I am in the same boat... thanks!


----------



## Bella_Sea (May 25, 2018)

Bhaggy said:


> Thanks Bella for the information. I tried you PM you, but it is not enabled, if you don't mind could you please enable it ?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


Hi sorry I am quite new to the forum and not sure how to enable the PM function.


----------



## Bhaggy (Jul 4, 2018)

Bella_Sea said:


> Hi sorry I am quite new to the forum and not sure how to enable the PM function.


I think you have to post 5 times in the forum then it gets activated. Looks like the last post is 5th one.

I just sent you a PM pls check

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike611 (Jun 11, 2018)

Hey guys,

I received an invite to apply for NSW State Sponsorship today. I have 14 days to apply. I submitted my application for 189 on Aug 27 (or round about that time) for 70 points and 190 on Aug 29 approx with 75 points. I have a few questions regarding the NSW invite. 

1) If I apply for NSW, what happens to my 189 invite?
2) Should I go ahead with NSW invite or wait for 189?

Hoping for some words of wisdom!

Cheers!


----------



## aspiring2baussie (Nov 22, 2017)

Mike611 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I received an invite to apply for NSW State Sponsorship today. I have 14 days to apply. I submitted my application for 189 on Aug 27 (or round about that time) for 70 points and 190 on Aug 29 approx with 75 points. I have a few questions regarding the NSW invite.
> 
> ...


Good stuff Mike. Congrats and All the best.

Regarding your queries, I have no clue  Let us wait for other members to reply.


----------



## Bhaggy (Jul 4, 2018)

Mike611 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I received an invite to apply for NSW State Sponsorship today. I have 14 days to apply. I submitted my application for 189 on Aug 27 (or round about that time) for 70 points and 190 on Aug 29 approx with 75 points. I have a few questions regarding the NSW invite.
> 
> ...


Hey Mike 

Congratulations 

MGMT consultant is in non pro rata. Which means all the occupations that fall under non pro will fit in a single bucket. For non pros with 70 points the movement for 189 was till June mid week. Which means still there is a one and half months of movement to go. This could take at least couple of months of 189 invites to reach out to your Date of Effect. 

So the wait time for 189 for non pro for 70 points is two months ( approximately) depends on the future no of invite as well. 

If you want to wait and take the risk of uncertainty from Australia immigration invite system you can, that has to be your call.

If you have submitted your EOI separately for 189 and 190, then you could go ahead and apply for NSW nomination and wait for approval. Approval for NSW may take up to 12 weeks (I think, please check ). 

So, if you have a separate EOI with 190 nsw then you could go ahead and pay 300$ (I think) to apply for nomination and wait for approval and once you get the approval you have 60days to file the visa. And simultaneously you can wait for 189 till that time. This will give you potentially around 3 months of time period.

However the above is only possible if you have a separate EOI for 189 and 190.

I hope my analysis is right, other seniors can correct me if I am wrong.

Thanks

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## AP SINGH (Feb 2, 2018)

Hello Everyone ,

Can anyone please tell me what is the present cut off points for visa 189 and 190 as Management consultant ??

Thanks in anticipation.
AP singh


----------



## Mike611 (Jun 11, 2018)

Bhaggy said:


> Hey Mike
> 
> Congratulations
> 
> ...



Hi,

Thanks for the reply. I had submitted only one EOI for both 189 and 190, so I am in a soup! I have heard that the invite for 189 gets locked for 60 days.

1) Could anyone confirm if this is correct? 
2) Is it 60 days from the date of submission of 190 invite or 60 days from Oct 5th (my last date to apply for NSW)? 
3) If my application is not picked for NSW and it gets unlocked for 189, what would be the date of submission for 189? Would it still remain Aug 24th or change to the date the application is unlocked?"

Cheers!


----------



## Slaydbyme (Sep 9, 2018)

Hi Mike,

Congrats on at least having options.

I'm still learning about the Visa process. Reading your post, did you submit to Skillselect in July and have received a nomination...I've been concerned about a long wait time for 189/190 and 489. Has yours processed quickly because MC has a high occupation ceiling (think I read 5000) and has low uptake to this point?


----------



## AP SINGH (Feb 2, 2018)

Hello folks,

Can anyone pkease send me the link for whatsapp group of Management consultant?

Thanks


----------



## ghoshsudeep79 (Jun 17, 2017)

Folks...My 189 Grant came through just a few minutes ago..


----------



## Mike611 (Jun 11, 2018)

Slaydbyme said:


> Hi Mike,
> 
> Congrats on at least having options.
> 
> I'm still learning about the Visa process. Reading your post, did you submit to Skillselect in July and have received a nomination...I've been concerned about a long wait time for 189/190 and 489. Has yours processed quickly because MC has a high occupation ceiling (think I read 5000) and has low uptake to this point?


Hi,

I am not sure, I think high PTE score helps because I saw IMMI tracker for NSW on another thread and saw that invites for 190 went to people who had 8.5 or above in IELTS or equivalent in PTE. I had updated my application on Sept 11 and received my invite on Sept 21st. Hope that helps. 

Thanks
Seeba


----------



## Mike611 (Jun 11, 2018)

AP SINGH said:


> Hello folks,
> 
> Can anyone pkease send me the link for whatsapp group of Management consultant?
> 
> Thanks


Me too please!


----------



## AP SINGH (Feb 2, 2018)

ghoshsudeep79 said:


> Folks...My 189 Grant came through just a few minutes ago..


Congratulations !!


----------



## heretic87 (Sep 24, 2018)

Mike611 said:


> Me too please!


Hey Everyone,

New member here. Just started with my skills assessment (08/28) and am applying for my 189 with 65 points as well as 190-NSW (with 70 points). I am an Engineer, worked with a Big 4 consulting firm for 3.5 years, did my MBA, post MBA have been working for a consulting firm for a year. . So basically, I get 0 points for work since my undergraduate degree was not management.

I have an 8.5 on my IELTS (20 points) and 30 points for my for my age + 15 points for education. That's a total of 65 points

- How soon has Vetassess been completing assessments in the last few months?
- Are there people waiting on a 190 nsw at 65 (w/o +5 for 190) points, what are the prospects on how long that should come through


----------



## heretic87 (Sep 24, 2018)

Also, I may not be able to get PMs but would eventually love to be added to the 224711 whatsapp group


----------



## gaurav0406 (Apr 7, 2018)

Guys if there is a Whatsapp group, kindly add me too. I would also like to be part of it.

Sent from my vivo 1804 using Tapatalk


----------



## Snober (Jan 23, 2017)

Mike611 said:


> Me too please!



me 2 please.. looking for my frnd ..


----------



## heretic87 (Sep 24, 2018)

Hey everyone,

Just wanted to check-in if someone had answers to my questions and wanted to ask some new ones -
1. How long has vetassess been typically taking for MC assessments?
2. Have they regularly been contacting your supervisors for assessment? If so, is that a good indication of knowing when the results are around the corner?
3. Not to get very specific but how is it looking for those of you applying for 190 for NSW? Could you share some insights if you've received a pre-invite or are still waiting for one?
4. Are there other states one should consider for a 190 which may be more suitable in terms of fast-tracking applications?


----------



## salbhir (Feb 21, 2018)

gaurav0406 said:


> Guys if there is a Whatsapp group, kindly add me too. I would also like to be part of it.
> 
> Sent from my vivo 1804 using Tapatalk


Gaurav, please PM me your phone no. and full name. Will get you added to the group.


----------



## salbhir (Feb 21, 2018)

salbhir said:


> Gaurav, please PM me your phone no. and full name. Will get you added to the group.


In fact anyone who wants to join the WhatsApp group can PM me. 
This is only for people who have applied in job code 224711 themselves.


----------



## gaurav0406 (Apr 7, 2018)

salbhir said:


> Gaurav, please PM me your phone no. and full name. Will get you added to the group.


<*SNIP*> *See "Inappropriate content", here: https://www.expatforum.com/expats/e...-please-read-before-posting.html#post13155594 kaju/moderator* 
Unable to pm you

Sent from my vivo 1804 using Tapatalk


----------



## flatwhite0802 (Feb 22, 2017)

salbhir said:


> In fact anyone who wants to join the WhatsApp group can PM me.
> This is only for people who have applied in job code 224711 themselves.


Hey I also want to join the group but can't PM you. I've added you to my contact.


----------



## salbhir (Feb 21, 2018)

flatwhite0802 said:


> Hey I also want to join the group but can't PM you. I've added you to my contact.


You need to have atleast 5 posts on this forum for PM to unlock. You can ping me after that. 

P.S. please do not spam to reach your 5 post quota


----------



## Mike611 (Jun 11, 2018)

Hey

1) VETASSESS takes around 10-12 weeks for assessment
2) They did not contact my supervisor but they did contact me. They asked me about my projects, salary, employment history. The case officer specifically asked me questions about my role as an in-house consultant for a conglomerate. I received my positive assessment a couple of days later. 
3) I updated my EOI on Sep 11 and received a pre-invite from NSW on Sep 21st. I think it was probably due to high English score and the fact that I had 4.3 years of work ex. 
4) Sorry, no clue about that one! I think SA is a good option, I couldn't apply for SA because I am in Melbourne currently and they only accept offshore applicants or applicants currently in SA.

Hope this helps!

Thanks 






heretic87 said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> Just wanted to check-in if someone had answers to my questions and wanted to ask some new ones -
> 1. How long has vetassess been typically taking for MC assessments?
> ...


----------



## Snober (Jan 23, 2017)

abaliga said:


> Submitted around 14-16th February, result was declared 25 april but I could access it only a couple of days later since their systems were down for updates. No follow ups or references called during the process.
> 
> Degree was assessed at AQF equivalent and 1.8 years out of 5 work years were assessed positively


Hi

Is it possible for you to share the sample management consultant RnR that you sent to vetasses which got positive assessment.

it would be of great hep. pplease help if possible


----------



## Mike611 (Jun 11, 2018)

Guys I received an invite for 189 today!


----------



## Bhaggy (Jul 4, 2018)

Mike611 said:


> Guys I received an invite for 189 today!


Congrats Mike

What's your Doe?

You applied for NSW too right? Are you going to cancel it ?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike611 (Jun 11, 2018)

Thanks 

I had submitted my EOI on Aug 24 but updated it again on Sep 11.
I had applied for 189 and 190 on the same EOI so I think NSW will get locked out, I am not sure. Need to call up immigration tomo to check.




Bhaggy said:


> Congrats Mike
> 
> What's your Doe?
> 
> ...


----------



## Bhaggy (Jul 4, 2018)

Mike611 said:


> Thanks
> 
> I had submitted my EOI on Aug 24 but updated it again on Sep 11.
> I had applied for 189 and 190 on the same EOI so I think NSW will get locked out, I am not sure. Need to call up immigration tomo to check.


Oh hopefully it will work out

Please let us know what they say

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## seenivas.balaji (Sep 11, 2018)

Hi guys,
Today, I got my PTE score 87 
S(90), W(90), R(79), L(90)
I am planning to apply for Vetassess. <*SNIP*> *kaju/moderator*
Please help me guys!


----------



## Waqaskhan (Oct 14, 2018)

Hi, 

I have received a negative out come from vetassess for management consultant primarily because of my experience not highly relevant to the occupation. I am working with NSW government as a risk management analyst. Does the appeals and review process really work? If so what additional documents can i provide them to support my case.

TIA


----------



## Waqaskhan (Oct 14, 2018)

ghoshsudeep79 said:


> 70 points will take time. Not before June 2018 if the current trend of 300 invite continues.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi,

Is it possible for you to share rnr for management consultant that you submitted to vetassess for positive outcome.?


----------



## seenivas.balaji (Sep 11, 2018)

Can anybody please help me understand how to apply for Vetassess evaluation?


----------



## Kathabcde (Oct 15, 2018)

Hi guys,

I have a bachelor of economcis, masrer of commerce (Accounting and Finance) and 1+ year of consulting experience at Big four sydney office. I was wondering if my degree would be considered highly relevant?

Many thanks!


----------



## heretic87 (Sep 24, 2018)

Thanks Mike. This is super helpful. I'm 7 weeks in to my assessment. So Vetassess did reach out to my referee 2 weeks ago and he was prompt to respond but I'm still waiting on the outcome. Everything else is set, just waiting on a positive assessment (fingers crossed).

Sitting at 65, so not very sure how long NSW may take to respond. I'm short on assessed experience but I am on the highest IELTS band.



Mike611 said:


> Hey
> 
> 1) VETASSESS takes around 10-12 weeks for assessment
> 2) They did not contact my supervisor but they did contact me. They asked me about my projects, salary, employment history. The case officer specifically asked me questions about my role as an in-house consultant for a conglomerate. I received my positive assessment a couple of days later.
> ...


----------



## Alisatti (Aug 13, 2018)

Hi Waqas,
Can you please guide me a little i wantvto get my degree assessment as consultant management


----------



## Waqaskhan (Oct 14, 2018)

Hi Ali,

Sure. What's your qualification?


----------



## seenivas.balaji (Sep 11, 2018)

Is there any WhatsApp group available guys?


----------



## heretic87 (Sep 24, 2018)

Got a positive assessment today. They took ~ 2 weeks from the time they reached out to my supervisor. Though I checked and the CO was on some personal time in between. Submitted my EOI for 189/190(NSW) with 65/70 points. 



heretic87 said:


> Thanks Mike. This is super helpful. I'm 7 weeks in to my assessment. So Vetassess did reach out to my referee 2 weeks ago and he was prompt to respond but I'm still waiting on the outcome. Everything else is set, just waiting on a positive assessment (fingers crossed).
> 
> Sitting at 65, so not very sure how long NSW may take to respond. I'm short on assessed experience but I am on the highest IELTS band.


----------



## heretic87 (Sep 24, 2018)

Hi Salbhir - can you please send me the details of the whatsapp group.



salbhir said:


> In fact anyone who wants to join the WhatsApp group can PM me.
> This is only for people who have applied in job code 224711 themselves.


----------



## seenivas.balaji (Sep 11, 2018)

Hi Friends,
I have planned to apply online for Vetassess evaluation. So in this case, should I need to get transcripts from universities? or scanned copies of consolidated mark sheets and degree certificates are enough? Please advise.
Thank you!


----------



## heretic87 (Sep 24, 2018)

Hi Seenivas, I just concluded my assessment. They were ok with me using scanned copies of original transcripts. Do check the requirements page on vetassess in any case.



seenivas.balaji said:


> Hi Friends,
> I have planned to apply online for Vetassess evaluation. So in this case, should I need to get transcripts from universities? or scanned copies of consolidated mark sheets and degree certificates are enough? Please advise.
> Thank you!


----------



## Kathabcde (Oct 15, 2018)

Hi guys,
I have a bachelor of economcis, masrer of commerce (Accounting and Finance), I was wondering if my degree would be considered highly relevant? Many thanks!


----------



## seenivas.balaji (Sep 11, 2018)

Hi guys, 

In the Vetassess skills evaluation template, what we should write for the following?

"Provide examples of the applicant’s experience, skills and abilities that relate to the nominated occupation"

Is it different from roles and responsibilities?

Please advise friends.


----------



## Mike611 (Jun 11, 2018)

Waqaskhan said:


> Hi,
> 
> Is it possible for you to share rnr for management consultant that you submitted to vetassess for positive outcome.?


Hi guys, 

My two cents on the RnR's section of your letter. Please mention the kind of work you were doing, for me it was strategy consulting, CDD, Market entry, business plan reviews etc. You need to mention what you were doing for those projects: financial analysis, competitor/market analysis etc. You need to ensure that you talk about client management and relationship building with key stakeholders. Also, mention about project delivery and team management. 

Hopefully this helps!


----------



## Mike611 (Jun 11, 2018)

seenivas.balaji said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> In the Vetassess skills evaluation template, what we should write for the following?
> 
> ...



That's your role and responsibilities section. Make sure you detail it.


----------



## seenivas.balaji (Sep 11, 2018)

Thanks Mike. I do have one more doubt. I have both UG and PG certificates. However my PG is more related to my role (Management Consultant). In this scenario, is it mandatory to upload both UG and PG documents for Vetassess or PG alone is enough? 
Please advise.

Thank you!


----------



## jackli8210 (Oct 26, 2018)

HI guys, 

This is written from Jack, I am desperately looking for some advice on my Vetassess application under the category of 224711 Management Consultant. 

I've got a Negative result 3 months ago, the primary reasons were listed below:

Bachelor of Arts awarded in 2014 by the Universtiy of South Australia, Australia is assessed as comparable to the educational level of an AQF Bachelor degree and is therefore at the required level.
Field of study Communication and Media Management is not highly relevant.

The employment Management Consultant, Beijing A Technology Co., Ltd. (11/2014 to 03/2015) does not meet the minimum requirements for this occupation as the tasks undertaken are not highly relevant to the ANZSCO tasks for the nominated occupation

The employment Business Analyst, B Company (04/2015 to 12/2017) does not meet the minimum requirements for this occupation as the tasks undertaken are not highly relevant to the ANZSCO tasks for the nominated occupation

The employment described above does not meet the minimum requirements for this occupation as

According to ANZSCO, Management Consultants assist organisations to achieve greater efficiency and solve organisational problems. Management consultants provide external advisory services for client organisations requiring objective advice and assistance relating to business improvement, change of management and operations with the aim of meeting the organisation's long-term purposes and objectives. Based on the documents provided, your job roles are predominately involved in operational management, business process refining as well as marketing analysis and coordination, which are not highly relevant to the nominated occupation. 

I was advised by my agent to ask for additional reference letter with detailed role descriptions and even manager reference letters to justify my fitment. 

In A company I was working as a general consultant assisting the General Manager to deal with overall strategy planning and execution in organisation change, customer experience, employee engagement and operational excellence. But this is a internal role which involves less external advisory scope as advised in ANZSCO. 

In B company I was working as a Subject Matter Expert in business analytics, the company is a G500 US IT company, I was dealing with Asia Pacific, Japan & Greater China region, cross-functional executive advisory in Finance, Operation, Customer Excellence and People and there were 3 agents reporting to me. Again, this role is much internal (within the company). 

I lodged reassessment last week, but I am very concerned if this can overturn the result. 

Much appreciated your advice!


----------



## Dhanothia (Oct 28, 2018)

Hello Waqas, 

Hope you are well  
Couple of quick questions: 
1. Is it a mandate that to apply as a management consultant one must be working in a consultancy firm?
2. Must it be consulting for a client? 
3. Is there a ballpark salary bracket one must be in to clear the assessment? 

I work with a travel company and helped set up their new business unit - so strategy, research, process change, CRM implementation and reviews etc. But this is all for the company I work with and not an external client. I have an MBA in marketing and then a Masters in Sustainable tourism. You reckon I can still apply as a Management Consultant considering my RnR match? 

Would truly appreciate your opinion. 

Cheers
Shilpa


----------



## kunal_gs (Jun 6, 2018)

For education qualification Is part-time Executive PG Diploma of 2 years duration considered on Par with Full time PG Diploma offered by Indian B schools? I am assuming only subjects studied are evaluated not the mode of delivery?

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## kunal_gs (Jun 6, 2018)

Sorry for the long post. Appreciate if someone can shed some light on Vetassess experience evaluation criteria. I have a Bachelor of Engg. in Elect. & Telecom. and an additional Executive PG diploma in General Management. I have relevant experience of 14 years. Will Vetassess deduct 3 years or 2 years during its evaluation? 
As per Vetassess Info Sheet: 
If the qualification is not in a highly relevant field, three years of highly relevant, postqualification
employment is required. This must be within the past five years.
This is reduced to two years if there is an additional qualification at least at AQF Diploma
level in a highly relevant field.


----------



## kunal_gs (Jun 6, 2018)

salbhir said:


> You need to have atleast 5 posts on this forum for PM to unlock. You can ping me after that.
> 
> P.S. please do not spam to reach your 5 post quota


Hi Salbhir,

I have tried PMing you however mssg doesn't seem to go thru. I guess i am over 5 posts by now. Your PM's are open? Wondering if you could PM me and i shall reply with my details in order to get added to the Whatsapp group. 

Thanks in advance!

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Shaveta81 (Oct 31, 2018)

*Add me to the group*



seenivas.balaji said:


> Is there any WhatsApp group available guys?


Please add me to the group 
My number is 0401381260


----------



## Shaveta81 (Oct 31, 2018)

Anyone who has done vetasses please suggest me how to go about it . What is the entire process of vet assess and also if anyone can share the template if roles and responsibilities


----------



## salbhir (Feb 21, 2018)

Shaveta81 said:


> Please add me to the group
> My number is 0401381260


Hi @Shaveta81
Request you to PM me with the full no. Including country code to be added to the WhatsApp group. 

Also, you can only PM if you have posted atleast 5 times in this forum. You can PM me post that if that is a constraint. 

Suggest not to share such personal details on public forum


----------



## Shaveta81 (Oct 31, 2018)

*WhatsApp group for management consultant*

Hello is there any WhatsApp group for management consultant . I need to know about the vetassessment procedure


----------



## salbhir (Feb 21, 2018)

Shaveta81 said:


> Hello is there any WhatsApp group for management consultant . I need to know about the vetassessment procedure


Yes ,there is a WhatsApp group present for MC. Please see my earlier response.


----------



## Shaveta81 (Oct 31, 2018)

How many points required for management consultant ? For state sponsor nsw


----------



## Shaveta81 (Oct 31, 2018)

What is the time frame for vetasess if anyone got positive vetasses


----------



## salbhir (Feb 21, 2018)

Hi All,

If anyone else wants to join a WhatsApp group dedicated to MC job code,
please PM me your name and full mobile no. 

Cheers!


----------



## mike_alpha (Nov 1, 2018)

*190 Processing Time for NSW*

Hi people

Does anyone know how long it is taking NSW 190 applications to get a PR grant ?

I have got my NSW invite and lodged my 190 applications with DIBP and just wanted to know how long it would take from now. Application was lodged on 1st November

Thanks


----------



## jhwang (Mar 23, 2018)

Hi Salbhir,

I am new in this forum, couldn't do PM. Please add me in the whatsapp group - MC. I have received a nagatice result from VETASSESS. I am preparing to do an appeal.

Basically they are not satisfied with my work experience. 



salbhir said:


> Shaveta81 said:
> 
> 
> > Please add me to the group
> ...


----------



## ecekeskin (Nov 12, 2018)

Hi All,

I have a question regarding VETASSESS process.

My partner has 3 years of experience in a multinational HR consulting company, but his title was "Account Manager" although his job description is closely related to the management consultant on VETASSESS' website. Do you think he can get a positive result? Do the case officers care about the title?


----------



## vinay_1187 (Apr 15, 2017)

ecekeskin said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have a question regarding VETASSESS process.
> 
> My partner has 3 years of experience in a multinational HR consulting company, but his title was "Account Manager" although his job description is closely related to the management consultant on VETASSESS' website. Do you think he can get a positive result? Do the case officers care about the title?


As long as JOB responsibilities matches their requirements , Title won't cause any issue


----------



## Su_Shri (Nov 23, 2017)

vinay_1187 said:


> As long as JOB responsibilities matches their requirements , Title won't cause any issue


Hi Vinay,

I can see that your eoi date is December 2017 and you have not received invitation yet 

Ia there any hope for 65+5 NSW


----------



## alvintingck (Aug 21, 2018)

It should take about approximately a year for the paperwork..


----------



## Manxer (Nov 15, 2018)

Hi guys 

I'm new. I'm working as a contractor for a manufacturing company, job tittle Supply Chain Analyst.
My responsibilities are similar to what VETASSESS says on their Magement Consultant role. Do you think I can apply 189 for it, or do you guys need more info to advise me ?


----------



## Manxer (Nov 15, 2018)

Hi guys

I'm working as a contractor for a manufacturing company (recruited by an agency, but work with an external client), job title Supply Chain Analyst. My work is project-based.
My responsibilities are similar to what VETASSESS posts on their website. Do you guys think I can apply 189 for it, or do you guys need more information from my case to advise?


----------



## ppsmigs (Nov 16, 2018)

Hi mike, could I have your contact to ask a few questions? Am in a similar situation.


----------



## ppsmigs (Nov 16, 2018)

Manxer said:


> Hi guys
> 
> I'm working as a contractor for a manufacturing company (recruited by an agency, but work with an external client), job title Supply Chain Analyst. My work is project-based.
> My responsibilities are similar to what VETASSESS posts on their website. Do you guys think I can apply 189 for it, or do you guys need more information from my case to advise?


That sounds quite similar to 224711 if you’re client facing and project based. But there’s a lot more to it, so would be good if you shared your key responsibilities. 

Most importantly, your employer’s statement of service needs to match what vetassess is looking for.


----------



## Manxer (Nov 15, 2018)

Here is a snapshot of what I do, obviously it needs to be broken down into more details, but on a surface level do you think it's feasible ?


Gathering and analyzing business process and development, capturing both systematic processes and formal/non-formal activities for streamlining and integration activities.
Process mapping with with Microsoft Visio, involvement with database system such as CICS, SAP Business Intelligence, MDI, etc to conduct process analysis.
Communicating with various process owners to identify system protocol and daily activities, gap analysis to identify potential error and look for measurement.
Execute logistics activities such as shipping updates, lialise with suppliers, 3PL and process owners to ensure accurate timeline update and on time delivery
Advise on warehouse and inventory management activities, such as stocktaking, cycle counting, offsite stock transfering, enabling stock accuracy and managing missing stock.


----------



## chocolatecake (Nov 16, 2018)

Hello everyone,

I'm new here as well. I just had an ITA from NSW to apply with an EOI of 65+5 and just applied for its nomination.

I'm considering asking VETASSESS for a review of my skilled employment assessment because they only gave me a few months shy of the 3 years mark, but in that assessment I didn't include my current job. Now if I ask for a review from VETASSESS, if the result changes will it impact my state nomination application?

Thanks


----------



## Nat1234 (Nov 16, 2018)

Hello, 

I'm about to apply to VETASSESS assessment for MC occupation but have few concerns, does any of you know if I'm applicable or not, or anyone had the similar situation? 

I've got 4 years of Financial Manager position (doing basically overall finance) and 1.5 financial management consulting in big 4. My diploma is Accounting and Audit. 

1. I'm not sure if my 4 years can be classified as highly relevant experience 
2. Is my education considered to be highly relevant to CM?

(just in case, to pass the assessment I need either highly relevant qualification + 1 year consulting experience; or 3 years of consulting or highly relevant experience)

Will really appreciate if any of you know what does "highly relevant" mean 

Thanks,
Nat


----------



## JASONDO007 (Jul 23, 2018)

Hi guys, I have a Bachelor of Accounting would it be considered as highly relevant?

Thanks


----------



## ridhidureja (Dec 14, 2015)

*Management Consultant skill assessment*

Hi All

I am Bachelors in Science graduate from Delhi University. I have done advance Diploma in Human Resource. I am working as ICT senior consultant since last 11 years with consulting firms and more than 3 years experience in Australia. Before that I worked in recruitment domain in HR
I want to know can I apply for Management Consultant skill assessment .

Kindly advice your opinion. What is the different between ICT BA and Management Consultant.

its not clear to me
your advice is much appreciable.

BR
Ridhi Dureja


----------



## ankit15 (Nov 2, 2018)

mike_alpha said:


> Hi people
> 
> Does anyone know how long it is taking NSW 190 applications to get a PR grant ?
> 
> ...


Minimum 4 months.


----------



## Velvet Cupcake (Sep 17, 2018)

Snober said:


> Hi
> 
> Is it possible for you to share the sample management consultant RnR that you sent to vetasses which got positive assessment.
> 
> it would be of great hep. pplease help if possible


Sorry could I ask what RnR stands for please? Thanks so much!


----------



## Velvet Cupcake (Sep 17, 2018)

The guide was helpful. Thanks so much!


----------



## Bella_Sea (May 25, 2018)

Velvet Cupcake said:


> Sorry could I ask what RnR stands for please? Thanks so much!


RnR = Roles and Responsibilities


----------



## JASONDO007 (Jul 23, 2018)

Hi mike,

Congratulations on the invitation!

How many points do you have to get the invitation?

I would appreciate if you can share your point breakdown.

Kind regards,

Jason


----------



## Allblack777 (Nov 27, 2018)

*Application eligibility*

Hi Guys,
I’m new to expat forum and all the above posts are have been very helpful
I was wondering if anyone of you guys could advise on my eligibility to apply under Management consultant based on my situation?

Educationally I have CPA, CIMA and CFA, I completed CIMA back in 2016 May and I’m a full member of these organizations.

Experience wise I worked as Business/Supply chain analyst in Sri Lanka for a Project we partnered with Accenture Consulting for 2 years where we advised certain businesses on how to lower overhead and indirect material costs. (This was prior to obtaining CIMA membership)

Currently I’m in Australia on a student dependent visa working as a commercial analyst for Logistic consulting/Service firm. We service major companies like Bunnings, PACT, and Bursons lower their supply chain and business cost by analysing their full supply chain and procurements methods. I’ve been working here for close to 2 years now – (Post qualification experience) 

Just wondering if anyone can advise me based on their application experience if I’m eligible to get my skill assessed under this category ?

Thank you in advance
Keith


----------



## db07 (Jul 24, 2018)

Hi All,

Thanks for all the responses. You guys are so helpful.

I have a quick doubt, Can someone tell me what other alternatives Job Titles are accepted by VETASSES if I want to be assessed positive under "224711 - Management Consultant"?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## JASONDO007 (Jul 23, 2018)

db07 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Thanks for all the responses. You guys are so helpful.
> 
> ...



Business Analyst, Business Consultant should be acceptable mate.


----------



## JASONDO007 (Jul 23, 2018)

Just sharing my timeline for Vetassess

25/11/2018 Application Created
26/11/2018 Submitted
27/11/2018 In progress

Cheers


----------



## db07 (Jul 24, 2018)

JASONDO007 said:


> Business Analyst, Business Consultant should be acceptable mate.


Thanks a lot.

I have "Account Manager" as a designation on my company letterhead. But my employer is ready to add RnR similar to Management Consultant in the same letterhead.

Do you think, with this having Account Manager as a designation on the letterhead will be a problem?

I'm confused here. Anyone with similar experience?

Thanks for the help.


----------



## JASONDO007 (Jul 23, 2018)

db07 said:


> JASONDO007 said:
> 
> 
> > Business Analyst, Business Consultant should be acceptable mate.
> ...




Hi mate, it would be recommended with Business consultant or business analyst as per advice from my Migration Agent but I believe if your RNR is relevant would not be any issue at all with other designation.


----------



## dakkin05 (May 10, 2018)

*MBA in marketing and finance,, Management Consultant*

Hi, My brother needs partner points for state sponsor ship for NSW and VIC
He has MBA in marketing and finance and have been working in market research domain for the past 8 years and now in a managerial position.
Can we apply with VETTESSAS for just my MBA assessment and can he get a positive assessment.
Can this postive assessment be used for partner points. If so under which category or ANZ code shall he apply for partner points

Marker Manager and Market reseach analyst are not in the list anymore

The 2 years MBA is from India from 2005 and he has a bachelors in mechanical engineering, does this matter

Thanks
Deepika


----------



## mhadi813 (Dec 2, 2018)

FNizam said:


> Hi All,
> 
> MBA or any qualification and organization management can work for Management Consultant. Even BBA with relevant experience post qualification should work.
> 
> ...


Hi Nizam, Thank you sharing you experience. Does internal consulting role qualify for management consulting. I've been business analyst with a start up doing alot of process improvement, project management, IT system implementation/Upgrade etc.


----------



## db07 (Jul 24, 2018)

Thanks a lot.

I have "Account Manager" as a designation on my company letterhead. But my employer is ready to add RnR similar to Management Consultant in the same letterhead.

Do you think, with this having Account Manager as a designation on the letterhead will be a problem?

I'm confused here. Anyone with similar experience? Looking for clarity around it.

Thanks for the help.


----------



## Mike611 (Jun 11, 2018)

JASONDO007 said:


> Hi mike,
> 
> Congratulations on the invitation!
> 
> ...


Hi Jason! 

Apologies for the late reply. 

My points breakdown is as follows
Age: 30
Edu: 15
English:20
Work Ex: 5
Total : 70

I had filed my application in last week of Sept and got the invite on Oct 11. 

Hope this helps. 

Thanks


----------



## db07 (Jul 24, 2018)

Mike611 said:


> Hi Jason!
> 
> Apologies for the late reply.
> 
> ...


Hi Mike,

Congrats. What designation did you apply for skill assessment? I have Account Manager on my letterhead but RnR of a Management COnsultant. I'm worried that the designation might create issues.

Please guide if you have any knowledge here.

Thanks.


----------



## JASONDO007 (Jul 23, 2018)

Thank you for sharing.

I am also having 70pts for now.

Just got my skills assessment result as negative due to the employement tasks and duties are below the skill level of Management Consultant.

Dont know why as my tasks and duties are 90% match the ANZSCO descriptions but the assessor said I were only doing analysis (accounting) work. Preparing for reassessment now.

Do you have any recommendation or anything you believe I should be aware of?

Thanks mate,

Looking forward to your advise

Jason





Mike611 said:


> JASONDO007 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi mike,
> ...


----------



## nvhcc89 (Nov 20, 2016)

hey guys,

I'm in a process of migrate to Australia, I submitted my EOI under 261313 anzsco code with 70 points, Im willing to claim my spouse's points as she s working as a business analyst in an IT consulting firm, I called my agent today,Agent said its a must to work independently for several companies as a consultant to apply as a management consultant, but my spouse works for one company as a business analyst. Is that true? my wife is working as an internal employee of that company and as of now she works for another company as an outsourced employee (My spouse is a Permanent employee in Company A which is a IT consulting firm and she outsourced for another company B by the Company A)


----------



## nustinea (Dec 4, 2018)

JASONDO007 said:


> Thank you for sharing.
> 
> I am also having 70pts for now.
> 
> ...


Hi, Jason!

If you don't mind, could you possibly show us what kind of tasks and duties were indicated in your SoS? Would like to have some reference as to what VETASSESS would consider as "only doing analysis (accounting) work". Did they mention anything else when you got a negative result?

Thanks,
Tine


----------



## Tina.MY (Dec 6, 2018)

chocolatecake said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I'm new here as well. I just had an ITA from NSW to apply with an EOI of 65+5 and just applied for its nomination.
> 
> ...


Hey! congrats! so 65+5 works for NSW? And why would you want a review if you are already nominated? am I missing something?


----------



## Tina.MY (Dec 6, 2018)

Mike611 said:


> Hi Jason!
> 
> Apologies for the late reply.
> 
> ...


Hi Mike,

Congrats. Can I ask what your major was and how much VETASSESS deducted from your experience years?

Thanks


----------



## Tina.MY (Dec 6, 2018)

vinay_1187 said:


> As long as JOB responsibilities matches their requirements , Title won't cause any issue


Hi there, Any invitation yet? Also if you don't mind can you share how many years VETASSESS deducted from your experience?


----------



## Tina.MY (Dec 6, 2018)

heretic87 said:


> Hey Everyone,
> 
> New member here. Just started with my skills assessment (08/28) and am applying for my 189 with 65 points as well as 190-NSW (with 70 points). I am an Engineer, worked with a Big 4 consulting firm for 3.5 years, did my MBA, post MBA have been working for a consulting firm for a year. . So basically, I get 0 points for work since my undergraduate degree was not management.
> 
> ...


Hi there, I was wondering if you got any invitation yet and also did you get any positive work experience period? I am still trying to figure how much they deduct? in my calculation you should have got 2.5 which is still zero point but still? am I right?


----------



## Mike611 (Jun 11, 2018)

Tina.MY said:


> Hi Mike,
> 
> Congrats. Can I ask what your major was and how much VETASSESS deducted from your experience years?
> 
> Thanks


Hi,

My major was MBA in Finance with a Bachelors in Commerce. VETASSESS deducted a year from my work experience. I had submitted 5 years and 2 months and they deducted a year from that. 

Hope this answers your question. 

Thanks


----------



## cm1212 (May 17, 2016)

Hi,

Can you people guide me for the following;

If someone works as a part of the family business of consultancy how do we prove employment? I need to apply for a Management Consultant.

Please share your inputs.

Thanks!


----------



## Tina.MY (Dec 6, 2018)

Mike611 said:


> Hi,
> 
> My major was MBA in Finance with a Bachelors in Commerce. VETASSESS deducted a year from my work experience. I had submitted 5 years and 2 months and they deducted a year from that.
> 
> ...


Thanks a lot for your reply. I have two more questions: 

1) to clarify: you only get point for the number of years they assessed positively? meaning technically you have 5 years and 2 months experience which is 10 points but since they assessed it at 4 years and 2 months you got 5 points? Did I get it right?

2) I dont have an MBA but I have two masters one in Mathematical Finance and another one in Mathematics( with an engineering BE ). I have solid management consulting experience but I guess they deduct 3 years anyways? or do you have any idea if Mathematical Finance might miraculously fall into highly relevant subjects? 

The irony of VETASSESS is that usually consulting firms incline to hire either MBAs or people with technical background over what VETASSESS announced as "highly relevant"!


----------



## Anyad (Dec 10, 2018)

cm1212 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can you people guide me for the following;
> 
> ...


I'd go with client testimonials... get the clients to give an official declaration that you worked with them through your family business and they paid you X amount. Then prove that that X amount was paid to your family business (invoices and corresponding official bank statements) then prove that it was paid out to you (tax records and corresponding official bank statements).

It's going to be a pain to do this and they might still not accept it :/


----------



## Tina.MY (Dec 6, 2018)

kunal_gs said:


> Sorry for the long post. Appreciate if someone can shed some light on Vetassess experience evaluation criteria. I have a Bachelor of Engg. in Elect. & Telecom. and an additional Executive PG diploma in General Management. I have relevant experience of 14 years. Will Vetassess deduct 3 years or 2 years during its evaluation?
> As per Vetassess Info Sheet:
> If the qualification is not in a highly relevant field, three years of highly relevant, postqualification
> employment is required. This must be within the past five years.
> ...


Hi there I am wondering how many years Vetassess deducted from your experience?


----------



## Mudradi21 (Dec 18, 2018)

*Need help*

Hi Folks, 
I am planning to apply for a skills assessment for Management Consultant . I am a CIMA qualified member and have a bachelors degree in Commerce. I cleared my CIMA last year and got my membership last September. I have been working as a consultant for close to 4 years now. Please do let me know if they would consider experience before my CIMA. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## cm1212 (May 17, 2016)

Hi Anyad,

You are correct it gonna be pain and yet no assurance whether they will accept it on top of everything the amount is high so a total BIG risk.

Have you got a positive one?





Anyad said:


> I'd go with client testimonials... get the clients to give an official declaration that you worked with them through your family business and they paid you X amount. Then prove that that X amount was paid to your family business (invoices and corresponding official bank statements) then prove that it was paid out to you (tax records and corresponding official bank statements).
> 
> It's going to be a pain to do this and they might still not accept it :/


----------



## Anyad (Dec 10, 2018)

cm1212 said:


> Hi Anyad,
> 
> You are correct it gonna be pain and yet no assurance whether they will accept it on top of everything the amount is high so a total BIG risk.
> 
> Have you got a positive one?


I've got one but it's both positive and negative. At first it was rejected, then my MARA agent appealed and complained and the appeal went through. If you were to use mine without a MARA agent I am 100% sure it would get rejected (again).

If I wanted to make sure it went through I'd use as much of the anzsco and vetassess description as possible.


----------



## MS1947 (Dec 25, 2018)

salbhir said:


> Hi All,
> 
> If anyone else wants to join a WhatsApp group dedicated to MC job code,
> please PM me your name and full mobile no.
> ...


Hi Salbhir. I cannot PM you. I need to be added in the whatsapp group. Can you send me the link please ?


----------



## MS1947 (Dec 25, 2018)

Mike611 said:


> That's your role and responsibilities section. Make sure you detail it.


Hi Mike. I need some guidance from you if you could help. I cannot send a PM, i wonder how can i get in touch with you.


----------



## salbhir (Feb 21, 2018)

MS1947 said:


> Hi Salbhir. I cannot PM you. I need to be added in the whatsapp group. Can you send me the link please ?


Hi MS1947
I am unable to send you a PM. Seems you have blocked receiving PM also. Please unblock and let me know. Will send you the invite link then.


----------



## MS1947 (Dec 25, 2018)

Hi Guys. Below is a brief summary of my profile. Can you please tell me how much experience will be deducted and approved ? In fact can i get a positive assessment at all since i did my MBA recently but however i do have bags of relevant experience. My MBA has all the relevant subjects which should be closely related to the ANZCO Code.

Education : Bachelor of Arts in 2002
Masters in Business Administration March 2018

Experience: 2005-2014 Management Consultancy, Various Roles and Projects, Employer A
2014-2017 Management Consultancy, Employer B
2017-Current Management Consultancy, Employer C


----------



## MS1947 (Dec 25, 2018)

salbhir said:


> Hi MS1947
> I am unable to send you a PM. Seems you have blocked receiving PM also. Please unblock and let me know. Will send you the invite link then.


Thanks for the reply Salbhir. I am new on this forum. i havent blocked anything. May be i have to wait or do enough posts before i can send a msg.


----------



## salbhir (Feb 21, 2018)

MS1947 said:


> Thanks for the reply Salbhir. I am new on this forum. i havent blocked anything. May be i have to wait or do enough posts before i can send a msg.


Yeah. I believe you have to do some 5 posts before they get activated. Ping me once you have that.


----------



## MS1947 (Dec 25, 2018)

salbhir said:


> Yeah. I believe you have to do some 5 posts before they get activated. Ping me once you have that.


Thanks Mate. Will do.. Appreciated!


----------



## vinay_1187 (Apr 15, 2017)

JASONDO007 said:


> Thank you for sharing.
> 
> I am also having 70pts for now.
> 
> ...


Bad to hear that you got negative from VETASSES, Can I ask for my Wife case

My Wife is B.Sc in Science (Non Medical) + MBA in Operations and she is having 5 Years of work experience after her MBA all related to hierMBA operations profile. She had following titles listed in her Job span.

Management Trainee
Executive (Operations)
Senior Executive
Assistant Manager (Operations)

Is she eligible for a positive outcome.


----------



## vinay_1187 (Apr 15, 2017)

My wife is planning to apply for a VETASSESS assessment. Below are the details.

My Wife is B.Sc in Science (Non-Medical) + MBA in Operations.
She is having 5 Years of work experience all related to her MBA operations profile. 
She had following titles listed in her Job span.

Management Trainee
Executive (Operations)
Senior Executive
Assistant Manager (Operations)

We got the letter of reference from all her employers and JOB responsibilities are written in line with Management Consultant profile.

How likely we can get a positive outcome?

Cheers
Vinay Kumar


----------



## Anyad (Dec 10, 2018)

vinay_1187 said:


> My wife is planning to apply for a VETASSESS assessment. Below are the details.
> 
> My Wife is B.Sc in Science (Non-Medical) + MBA in Operations.
> She is having 5 Years of work experience all related to her MBA operations profile.
> ...


I don't want to be negative, but I think it's highly unlikely. The diploma will be assessed as highly relevant, but with those positions and RnR I think they'll say she's more a General Manager, and based on the limited knowledge I have that might not be the most unfair assessment either :/


----------



## MS1947 (Dec 25, 2018)

Hi Guys. Can someone share WhatsApp group for management consultant skill assessment for Australia?


----------



## Maximus (May 8, 2018)

Hello everyone, 

May this new year brings loads of good health, happiness and PR visa for everyone!

I have applied EoI for 189 visa (70 points) and 190 visa (with NSW quota - 70+5 points) two days back. I was reading previous comments (about 2-3 months back) where ITA (Invitation To Apply) for 190 visa was received with 65+5 points. In my case it is 70+5 points. I'm therefore hopeful of getting ITA, considering this to be boundary score. 

With the above cumulative score, I see scope of increasing 10 points through IELTS with some preparation (from 7 to 8 band). I can also increase 5 points through spouse education / job assessment.

I want to know if the points matter after receiving ITA? If I increase points after getting ITA, will it impact my application process in any manner. Request if some learned person enlighten.


----------



## Anyad (Dec 10, 2018)

arora.ashu said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> May this new year brings loads of good health, happiness and PR visa for everyone!
> 
> ...


I had same exact points (Except my English score was perfect PTE)
I got my ITA and Nomination really fast. Pre Invite 6 days after EOI and Nomination the day after (uploaded documents and paid fee in the morning and had it by afternoon). So I think you should go through fast. 

I don't think points matter after ITA. 

Good luck, I have my fingers crossed for you.


----------



## Maximus (May 8, 2018)

Thanks Anyad for the quick reply! 

Would welcome more views on my query. Don't want to waste money unnecessarily for increasing points if it doesn't matter much.


----------



## Anyad (Dec 10, 2018)

arora.ashu said:


> Thanks Anyad for the quick reply!
> 
> 
> 
> Would welcome more views on my query. Don't want to waste money unnecessarily for increasing points if it doesn't matter much.




I don’t think it’s a waste. I think no invites went out in Dec, so you could be in a long line. You never ever know, but if I were a betting man, I’d say you’ll have a nomination in a few days if you pay and upload fast. Good luck. 

Also getting the MC positive skills assesment is painfully difficult so I don’t think we’ll have a huge pool of applicants from here


----------



## Gigi B (Jan 8, 2019)

Hi guys,
I completed my MBA in 2018. I'm currently working as a Business Strategy Manager of a large conglomerate, wherein my job involves providing consulting services to the CEO on how to turnaround the company, new investments to be made, etc. Do you think this would be considered as Management Consultant by Vetassess?


----------



## Achaldoshi (Apr 30, 2015)

Just a quick question, I have just gto perfect PTE score and have updated my old EOI (1 year old). and have selected NSW as interested state. 

Since Management consultant is also in 189. I have 4 questions:

1. Do I need to do anything to get pre invite from NSW or should just wait for email from NSW.?

2. How much time it generally take to get preinvite approved and get offical ITA ? I know website says 8 weeks but I dont think it should be taking that long. Plus, what are chances of getting invite on 11th January for 189?

3. Will there be any issue with old EOI ? as I am already on 489 visa in Adelaide using that invite. I also have EOi invite from Tasmania. But I did not accepted. It is now expired around 6 month ago.

I know questions are quite specific. Will be gratful if anyone can help guide me for it.




Anyad said:


> I had same exact points (Except my English score was perfect PTE)
> I got my ITA and Nomination really fast. Pre Invite 6 days after EOI and Nomination the day after (uploaded documents and paid fee in the morning and had it by afternoon). So I think you should go through fast.
> 
> I don't think points matter after ITA.
> ...


----------



## Bhaggy (Jul 4, 2018)

Achaldoshi said:


> Just a quick question, I have just gto perfect PTE score and have updated my old EOI (1 year old). and have selected NSW as interested state.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hey there 

1. Did you already get 489 visa and in Australia ?
2. if yes and still need to apply for 189 / 190 then you would need to submit a new EOI. This means you should have an unexpired skills assessment. Experts can comment more on this.
3. Please let us know your points so that people can comment specifically to your case.
4. With current trend 70 + 5 have high chances for NSW. With 75 points for 189 you would get an invite in the next round itself. 

Hope this helps


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Achaldoshi (Apr 30, 2015)

Many thanks for your reply. Here are my details:

1. Yes, I am already in Australia with 489. Thinking to apply for PR purely for medicare purpose.
2. My skill assessment are only 1 year old. So not expired. But I will need to get PCC and Medical again.
3. My point break up is 70 +5 for 190 and 70 for 189. 
(Edu: 15, Age: 30, Work: 5, English: 20)
4. with 70 points Hope I can get invite on 11th January.

(Education: 15, Age: 30, Work: 5, English: 20)



Bhaggy said:


> Hey there
> 
> 1. Did you already get 489 visa and in Australia ?
> 2. if yes and still need to apply for 189 / 190 then you would need to submit a new EOI. This means you should have an unexpired skills assessment. Experts can comment more on this.
> ...


----------



## Anyad (Dec 10, 2018)

Gigi B said:


> Hi guys,
> I completed my MBA in 2018. I'm currently working as a Business Strategy Manager of a large conglomerate, wherein my job involves providing consulting services to the CEO on how to turnaround the company, new investments to be made, etc. Do you think this would be considered as Management Consultant by Vetassess?


Yes, but because you have virtually no experience yet post qualification I don't think you'd get experience points. 

How many years have you been doing this for?


----------



## Anyad (Dec 10, 2018)

Achaldoshi said:


> Just a quick question, I have just gto perfect PTE score and have updated my old EOI (1 year old). and have selected NSW as interested state.
> 
> Since Management consultant is also in 189. I have 4 questions:
> 
> ...


1. I just got an e-mail (well my MARA agent did)
2. It took me about 4 hours after paying and uploading to get nomination
3. I am going straight for PR don't know, sorry.

Hope I helped.


----------



## Gigi B (Jan 8, 2019)

I will complete 12 months into this job in April 2019, post will I should be eligible for a skill assessment by VETASSESS. 

My concern is, even though my job involves advising the CEO of my company into organization strategy for two different business units (automotive and travel), would VETASSESS disqualify me because I'm not employed by a consulting firm?


----------



## Gigi B (Jan 8, 2019)

Anyad said:


> Yes, but because you have virtually no experience yet post qualification I don't think you'd get experience points.
> 
> How many years have you been doing this for?


I will complete 12 months into this job in April 2019, post will I should be eligible for a skill assessment by VETASSESS. 

My concern is, even though my job involves advising the CEO of my company into organization strategy for two different business units (automotive and travel), would VETASSESS disqualify me because I'm not employed by a consulting firm?


----------



## Anyad (Dec 10, 2018)

Gigi B said:


> I will complete 12 months into this job in April 2019, post will I should be eligible for a skill assessment by VETASSESS.
> 
> My concern is, even though my job involves advising the CEO of my company into organization strategy for two different business units (automotive and travel), would VETASSESS disqualify me because I'm not employed by a consulting firm?


Not on principal. I know of someone from my country who was an advisor to the CEO and other senior leaders for a broadcast network who got assessed positively, so it does happen to my knowledge, yes.


----------



## Tina.MY (Dec 6, 2018)

Anyad said:


> I had same exact points (Except my English score was perfect PTE)
> I got my ITA and Nomination really fast. Pre Invite 6 days after EOI and Nomination the day after (uploaded documents and paid fee in the morning and had it by afternoon). So I think you should go through fast.
> 
> I don't think points matter after ITA.
> ...


Hello Anyad,

I was wondering if you had 65+5 or 70+5 for 190? Also 190 NSW I assume? 

Thanks,
Tina


----------



## Anyad (Dec 10, 2018)

Tina.MY said:


> Hello Anyad,
> 
> I was wondering if you had 65+5 or 70+5 for 190? Also 190 NSW I assume?
> 
> ...


70+5 NSW yes. 

Good luck.


----------



## muffin11 (Jan 12, 2019)

Hi,

Thanks to all the contributors on this thread, I have found a lot of answers!

I have 5 years and 3 months working in an internal consulting team at a leading global bank, providing advisory services (process re-engineering, project management and change management) to business teams (different legal entities) globally.
For the last 1 year and 5 months, I've been working at a consulting practice (part of a large IT services org) with external clients (banking and insurance clients)
I'm currently getting my RnR document ready for VETASSESS. Do I need to stick to just the responsibilities, or do I also need to show the clients worked with and the details of each project in the document which will be signed by a senior?

Any information from those who have obtained a positive assessment would be helpful.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Achaldoshi (Apr 30, 2015)

*NSW nominations*

Hello group,

I have 70+5 point for NSW 190.

How soon can I expect pre- invite. I see that no invite was observed in immi tracker in December.

My EOI is 1 year old. But updated with 70 points on 8th Jan. I have not accepted previous EOI for 489 from Tasmania. Will that affect NSW decision to send pre- invite to me ?

Thank you


----------



## Snober (Jan 23, 2017)

Achaldoshi said:


> Hello group,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey u shd expect it really soon. Dec is holiday month. It is gud score to get invite from NSW.

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Anyad (Dec 10, 2018)

Achaldoshi said:


> Hello group,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I got preinvite in 6 days and nomination in 5 hours a few months ago. Same points. 

Good luck!


----------



## vyrarchz (Jul 26, 2018)

Hi all, 
It'll be greatly appreciated if someone can shed a light on our situation. 
My partner has a Bachelor degree in Finance and Banking oversea and a Master Degree in Accounting. Now he is working for a property management company which provides financial consultancy to another real estate comp. 
I've asked some agencies and they recommended that he should have a qualification in MBA in order to get a positive qualification. However, VET has stated that other fields of study may be considered for a full skill assessment if the employment is highly relevant.
His field of study is quite matching to his employment. His current tasks are also aligned with VET's job description. 
Does anybody have the same background? Will VET consider the qualification more than actual experience? He has more than a year experience working in the financial consultancy department.


----------



## Achaldoshi (Apr 30, 2015)

Anyad said:


> I got preinvite in 6 days and nomination in 5 hours a few months ago. Same points.
> 
> Good luck!



Thanks.. Thats encouraging....

I was worried as I have not seen any invite since 12 November for Management Consultant.

Any no invite for any occupation since 23 November onwards.

Has there been any reason for NSW to stop giving invitation apart from December being festival season ?


----------



## Bhaggy (Jul 4, 2018)

vyrarchz said:


> Hi all,
> It'll be greatly appreciated if someone can shed a light on our situation.
> My partner has a Bachelor degree in Finance and Banking oversea and a Master Degree in Accounting. Now he is working for a property management company which provides financial consultancy to another real estate comp.
> I've asked some agencies and they recommended that he should have a qualification in MBA in order to get a positive qualification. However, VET has stated that other fields of study may be considered for a full skill assessment if the employment is highly relevant.
> ...



Hello 

I don’t have an MBA rather Engineering degree post that 7.3 years of experience.

I got positive assessment and they deducted 3years for degree not being highly relevant.

But the education should be considered as aqf equivalent at least 

1. if the education is not aqf equivalent - then negative result
2. If the education is aqf relevant but not highly relevant - then will be considered but you should have at least 3 + years of MC experience - cause they deduct this 
3. If the education is aqf relevant and highly relevant then one year will be deducted 

Hope it helps





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Anyad (Dec 10, 2018)

vyrarchz said:


> Hi all,
> It'll be greatly appreciated if someone can shed a light on our situation.
> My partner has a Bachelor degree in Finance and Banking oversea and a Master Degree in Accounting. Now he is working for a property management company which provides financial consultancy to another real estate comp.
> I've asked some agencies and they recommended that he should have a qualification in MBA in order to get a positive qualification. However, VET has stated that other fields of study may be considered for a full skill assessment if the employment is highly relevant.
> ...




I have a feeling that his work experience won’t be relevant and you’ll get a negative assesment outcome regardless whether there is or isn’t an MBA.

Sorry I don’t have better news


----------



## Anyad (Dec 10, 2018)

Achaldoshi said:


> Thanks.. Thats encouraging....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



November 12 my EOI wasn’t in yet and mid December my lodgment was already in. 

I got super super SUPER lucky (and I am very appreciative of it), but I think with all the horror stories being shared (my skills assesment was very difficult ... a blood bath) I think sharing the positive stories is important as well.


----------



## Maximus (May 8, 2018)

Hi Anyad, 

I got NSW pre-invite last week in 7 days of submitting EoI. Applied with fees yesterday. @Achaldoshi, hope you also got the pre-ITA from NSW. 

Thanks buddy for your expert views. It panned out as you mentioned last week. What is your assessment about time from pre-ITA to ITA for 190-NSW? 

I have another question around PCC : I am currently working in the UAE; have worked in: UAE (5 years), KSA (2 years) and India (5 years) over the last 10 years. 

Getting PCC from UAE and India (through BLS agent in UAE) is easier however I'm informed that it is nearly impossible to get it from KSA. I exited KSA as resident 5 years back without PCC, however I currently visit there frequently from UAE on the project assignments. 

My previous employer has given me good conduct certificate letter attested by Chamber of Commerce and MoFA (Ministry of Foreign Affairs). 

I am planning to use above letter and my KSA business visa (valid for 2 years) as proof in the absence of PCC. Do I need to give notary certificate for this deviation?


----------



## Maximus (May 8, 2018)

muffin11 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thanks to all the contributors on this thread, I have found a lot of answers!
> 
> ...


Hi, 

Stick to the job role as per the definition from ABS (Australian Bureau of Stats). 

If VET contacts HR / your business manager, the examples of job role / projects handled etc should be provided by them. 

Good luck for the consideration of internal department's work-ex as relevant. It will be difficult; your HR / business manager's response to VET should be elaborate and in line with ABS's defined job role. 

Cheers!


----------



## Anyad (Dec 10, 2018)

arora.ashu said:


> Hi Anyad,
> 
> I got NSW pre-invite last week in 7 days of submitting EoI. Applied with fees yesterday. @Achaldoshi, hope you also got the pre-ITA from NSW.
> 
> ...


You definitely will need something signed by a notary if you cannot get a PCC with a valid reason. Saudi Arabia is a tricky place but I think (what I would do) is find someone on this forum who has gone through the same thing and do what they did. I am sure there are people here who have worked there (bunch of people have worked in Dubai and Oman etc).

My assessment time between pre-Invite and actual nomination was 5 hours. I submitted (well my MARA agent) payment and documents at 9 am and by 2 pm my Invite was visible in all systems. Very brief. Hope it works out the same for you. 

I am rooting for you.


----------



## Achaldoshi (Apr 30, 2015)

arora.ashu said:


> Hi Anyad,
> 
> I got NSW pre-invite last week in 7 days of submitting EoI. Applied with fees yesterday. @Achaldoshi, hope you also got the pre-ITA from NSW.
> 
> ...


Hey Thanks both @arora.ashu and @ Anyad. I have got pre-invite from NSW and paid all fees. Big relief! Waiting for 190 invite and invite for 189 on 11th February if we are in luck.

Congratulations to all of us!


----------



## Gigi B (Jan 8, 2019)

Has anyone applied for MC on the 489 Family sponsored pathway?


----------



## Maximus (May 8, 2018)

Achaldoshi said:


> Hey Thanks both @arora.ashu and @ Anyad. I have got pre-invite from NSW and paid all fees. Big relief! Waiting for 190 invite and invite for 189 on 11th February if we are in luck.
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations to all of us!


Hello Achal, 

Let us know when you get NSW invite. No progress from last 3-4 days at my end. I paid fees last Friday.

Cheers!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


----------



## muffin11 (Jan 12, 2019)

arora.ashu said:


> Hi,
> 
> Stick to the job role as per the definition from ABS (Australian Bureau of Stats).
> 
> ...




Thank you for the response.

I was following the VETASSESS information sheet. Will check out the ABS definition too.

A query on the qualification - My graduation is a 5 year dual degree - B.E. and M.Sc., following which I have a Post Graduate Diploma in Management (PGDM) (equivalent to MBA, 2 year full time from a premier Indian institute)
Should I be showing my graduation or just stick to the PGDM which is the highest relevant qualification. How is a Post Graduate Diploma considered against a Masters in Business Administration, though the coursework is the same?


----------



## Maximus (May 8, 2018)

muffin11 said:


> Thank you for the response.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bachelors (with integrated Masters) will be highest for you. The PGDBM is considered as "Graduate Diploma".

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


----------



## Anyad (Dec 10, 2018)

muffin11 said:


> Thank you for the response.
> 
> I was following the VETASSESS information sheet. Will check out the ABS definition too.
> 
> ...


As long as it's higher than bachelors it should be golden. In all sincerity (no disrespect) but I doubt anything other than a true MBA doesn't say much to them. If I were putting in a skills assessment I'd put in the M.Sc. as long as it's a relevant M.Sc. If not then I'd put in that PGDM, but I'd brace myself for bad news, as they are very inflexible.


----------



## Maximus (May 8, 2018)

Hi everyone,

I got NSW invite today stating that I will hear from DIBP and I have 60 days to lodge application.


Cheers!


----------



## Anyad (Dec 10, 2018)

arora.ashu said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I got NSW invite today stating that I will hear from DIBP and I have 60 days to lodge application.
> 
> ...



Protip: the DIBP mail can come in a very short time (minutes?) so if you haven't got it, I suggest you check your spam filter just in case. 

Congrats on the nomination, it's probably the second best feeling in the world (after the grant... I don't have grant yet so I dont know hehe)

Good luck


----------



## Maximus (May 8, 2018)

Anyad said:


> Protip: the DIBP mail can come in a very short time (minutes?) so if you haven't got it, I suggest you check your spam filter just in case.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks mate! Will check for the DIBP mail.

Yes, I agree..

May everyone on this forum clear the steps!


----------



## muffin11 (Jan 12, 2019)

arora.ashu said:


> Bachelors (with integrated Masters) will be highest for you. The PGDBM is considered as "Graduate Diploma".
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


The PGDM is after graduation and I have mentioned the entry requirements as graduation or bachelor's degree, so hope it is considered higher, as my graduation is not relevant.

Congratulations on the nomination!


----------



## muffin11 (Jan 12, 2019)

Anyad said:


> As long as it's higher than bachelors it should be golden. In all sincerity (no disrespect) but I doubt anything other than a true MBA doesn't say much to them. If I were putting in a skills assessment I'd put in the M.Sc. as long as it's a relevant M.Sc. If not then I'd put in that PGDM, but I'd brace myself for bad news, as they are very inflexible.


Thanks for the tip. My M.Sc is not relevant, however I'm now getting a certificate from my institute which says that the PGDM is equivalent to MBA, plus the marksheets have all the courses mentioned. Fingers crossed, I understand it is tough.:fingerscrossed:

Thanks!


----------



## Anyad (Dec 10, 2018)

muffin11 said:


> The PGDM is after graduation and I have mentioned the entry requirements as graduation or bachelor's degree, so hope it is considered higher, as my graduation is not relevant.
> 
> Congratulations on the nomination!


If your Bachelors or Master's is non relevant, then the choice is pretty obvious as your only road to a potential positive assessment is through the PGDM. If they accept that then they will not deduct 5 years like that did from me.


----------



## Anyad (Dec 10, 2018)

arora.ashu said:


> Thanks mate! Will check for the DIBP mail.
> 
> Yes, I agree..
> 
> May everyone on this forum clear the steps!


I checked weirdly enough I got the nomination e-mail through skill select before the confirmation e-mail from NSW, so it can in fact come earlier. Wow.

Anyway make sure it isn't lost in spam is all, because if you wait a long time it can get deleted or something and then lord knows what happens


----------



## Maximus (May 8, 2018)

Anyad said:


> I checked weirdly enough I got the nomination e-mail through skill select before the confirmation e-mail from NSW, so it can in fact come earlier. Wow.
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway make sure it isn't lost in spam is all, because if you wait a long time it can get deleted or something and then lord knows what happens


Both mails came at exact same time.


----------



## mdsrabbani (Jan 13, 2019)

Hi Ashu, Would you be able to share how you went through the whole process? I am just starting the Vetassess, I got 11 years of experience working in Investment bank Into Operations, I am kind of interested to know your profile in General and if you can help me with the the process.


----------



## Anyad (Dec 10, 2018)

mdsrabbani said:


> Hi Ashu, Would you be able to share how you went through the whole process? I am just starting the Vetassess, I got 11 years of experience working in Investment bank Into Operations, I am kind of interested to know your profile in General and if you can help me with the the process.


My take is, if you aren't a consultant at Big 4 it's a very good idea to get a good MARA agent as getting the positive skills assessment is going to be a challenge.


----------



## mdsrabbani (Jan 13, 2019)

Any specific Agent you suggest? I work for an UK based Investment Bank in Singapore for past 8 years, though i haven't started accumulating the documents to do the assessment done. But Which states did you apply for?


----------



## Anyad (Dec 10, 2018)

mdsrabbani said:


> Any specific Agent you suggest? I work for an UK based Investment Bank in Singapore for past 8 years, though i haven't started accumulating the documents to do the assessment done. But Which states did you apply for?


I think my agent has been kind of busy, I spoke to her recently and she's gotten a lot of enquiries from this forum recently so her hands are pretty full. 

You need to do a skills assessment first and then you put in an EOI and you mark the state sponsorship in the EOI.

I am going for NSW. I have my PR visa lodged and medicals done so now it's a waiting game. I started the process about a year ago. I hope to have the grant in March. That's my optimistic time line. My realistic is June-ish.


----------



## Maximus (May 8, 2018)

mdsrabbani said:


> Hi Ashu, Would you be able to share how you went through the whole process? I am just starting the Vetassess, I got 11 years of experience working in Investment bank Into Operations, I am kind of interested to know your profile in General and if you can help me with the the process.


Hi Mds. Rabbani, 

I'm the Industrial consultant with 13 years of experience. I have largely worked in the Industrial Consultancy domain in most part of my career 

I took Skills Assessment Support (SAS) - Consultation service from Vetassess to obtain details about the documents required as I was not clear about Employment assessment documents. One can book 30 minutes of telephonic conversation wherein the Vetassess agent will call you on your pre-booked time. To get the best out of the conversation, it is suggest to jot down all your queries after going through documents required. 

Below is the summary of my discussion with the Consultant in the Oct 2018. 

Q. Which all areas Vetassess (independent agency) assesses? 
A. Just two activities : 1. Qualification 2. Employment


1. Qualification : They assess qualification after higher secondary, typically after grade 12th in most parts of the world (except British curriculum where it equivalent to grade 13)

Q. What all documents are required for any diploma / Degree assessment : 
A. Certificate and transcripts (i.e. mark sheet for all semesters for 4 year Bachelor program and above). If one has 3 year Bachelors than Bachelor and Master (integrated Masters) is taken as equivalent to Bachelors. 


2. Employment assessment 

1. Only 10 years of experience is assessed even if you have 10+ years' experience - If you have 10+ years of experience, you need to provide 1st salary slip for 10 years back e.g. if you are taking getting assessment done through Vetassess in Jan 2019, your service shall be assess up from Jan 2009 to Dec 2018 period only (last salary slip). So, if you have experience prior to Jan 2009, it will not be taken into consideration for evaluation.

Q. What all documents are required for organizations for assessment? 
A. Starting from Jan 2009, you need 1st and last salary slip / certificate and "Statement of Service" letter for each organization you have worked until Dec 2018 (considering assessment done in Jan 2019) 

To support your paid employment, if you have monthly salary account statement for respective month showing salary credit, it should be shared as an additional proof 

Q. What all should be included in "Statement of service (SoS)" letter from each organization? 
A. Attached with this reply is the "SoS template that Vetassess consultant provided. In nutshell, the SoS should have : 
1. Employee name with passport number
2. Employee organization's legal name
3. Applicant's position / title
4. Tenure of employment
5. Full / part time employment with number of hours per week
6. Monthly / Annual salary (for the last month of tenure; for current job, last month's salary - this salary statement should tally with the salary slip you are submitting along with SoS)
7. Most important - At least 5 main duties for each position held - These should be in line with how Australian Bureau of Statistics defines the task for Management Consultant (refer open document : 1220.0 - ANZSCO - Australian and New Zealand Standard Classification of Occupations, First Edition, Revision 1) 


Additionally, go through self explanatory notes on Vetassess website. Google "SRG01 − Explanatory notes for Skills Assessment" and download pdf file

I didn't take any agent help. I got assessment letter on 2nd Jan 2019, submitted EoI on 10th Jan with 70+5 points, got pre-Invite on 17th Jan, accepted pre-invite the same day and got visa invite today. 

Good luck!


----------



## hk_BA (Apr 26, 2018)

arora.ashu said:


> Hi Mds. Rabbani,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This really very helpful. Did they call you or your employer for verification? Was it priority processing?

Sent from my SM-J730GM using Tapatalk


----------



## Maximus (May 8, 2018)

hk_BA said:


> This really very helpful. Did they call you or your employer for verification? Was it priority processing?
> 
> Sent from my SM-J730GM using Tapatalk


Yes, they contacted my employer questions on below lines:

1. Specifics about job role
2. Projects undertaken taken : business issues with job role implications on client's business (masking specifics)
3. Names of few clients
4. Clients feedback mails (if available with business head masking client's specific identity)

In my case above was provided.

The HR in any mid to large organization may not have answers to specific questions Vetassess asks for. They generally contact business unit head for details. It is better to give business unit head's details and taking him / her into confidence while preparing SoS letter. However, it could be tricky as it may have rub-off effect on your perception within the team and how your boss reacts to your request.

Cheers!


----------



## hk_BA (Apr 26, 2018)

arora.ashu said:


> Yes, they contacted my employer questions on below lines:
> 
> 1. Specifics about job role
> 2. Projects undertaken taken : business issues with job role implications on client's business (masking specifics)
> ...


This verification occured for normal or prirority application?

Sent from my SM-J730GM using Tapatalk


----------



## Maximus (May 8, 2018)

hk_BA said:


> This verification occured for normal or prirority application?
> 
> Sent from my SM-J730GM using Tapatalk


I did normal application and my employer responded within couple of weeks. My sense is they randomly select certain proportion of applications for verification. The selection should be independent of normal or priority application. If they have to verify something with employers, they will do so. The employer's response may impact priority application time too.

Typed on the go using Tapatalk. Please ignore typos.


----------



## hk_BA (Apr 26, 2018)

arora.ashu said:


> I did normal application and my employer responded within couple of weeks. My sense is they randomly select certain proportion of applications for verification. The selection should be independent of normal or priority application. If they have to verify something with employers, they will do so. The employer's response may impact priority application time too.
> 
> Typed on the go using Tapatalk. Please ignore typos.


Thnx so much for prompt reply

Sent from my SM-J730GM using Tapatalk


----------



## mdsrabbani (Jan 13, 2019)

Hi Maximus, Appreciate your time to reply back on my query. Its quite useful. I have decided to do the application myself.

I have reached out to my past employers for the "SAS". Trying to get the maximum similarity to the RnR provided in the ABS website. I just have few more doubts on the below

Education
1) Isn't a 3 year bachelors in Management studies degree considered similar to the AQF standard for the management Consultant Role?

Employment
2) I have total 11.5 year experience working in Investment Bank's and i i am trying to get "Statement of Service" with the similar Roles and Responsibilities "RnR" in the letter format provided by Vetassess. What percentage of RnR should match in the letter?

3) Say if Vetassess reaches out to my manager/referee i provided in the letter, what would they be quizzing the referree with and what % does that impact to get my profile positive? 

4) And what sort of questions do they ask for from your experience. Generally given that bank's are quite stringent about the sharing details to third parties, Would that mean if my referee is reluctant to give out much information, will it impact my assessment in negative way.

Lastly once again appreciate for writing back.


----------



## Hanish88 (May 8, 2018)

Hi Guys,

I am new to this forum. I will be going ahead with VETASSESS process for Management Consultant. Below is my profile so far:

PTE - 86
Education - Bachelors in Engineering (4 years), MBA (2 Years). Both full time.
Work Experience - 4.5 years as a business analyst for 3 different firms. Role was primarily providing strategic support to external clients for their market strategy.

Also, should I wait for 6 months as my work ex. will be 5 years. Also, what are my overall chances?

Regards,
HB


----------



## ozguragirman (Jan 27, 2019)

salbhir said:


> In fact anyone who wants to join the WhatsApp group can PM me.
> This is only for people who have applied in job code 224711 themselves.


I cant PM you right now (just a new member) but would appreciate the contact info. Thanks


----------



## Hanish88 (May 8, 2018)

ozguragirman said:


> I cant PM you right now (just a new member) but would appreciate the contact info. Thanks


I would like to join the whatsapp group as well. How do i enable PM?


----------



## salbhir (Feb 21, 2018)

Hi @Hanish88 @ozguragirman

Can't share info on public forum. 

Once you have the min no. Of posts in this group (5), the PM will be enabled and then you can send me a message. 

Cheers.


----------



## Maximus (May 8, 2018)

mdsrabbani said:


> Hi Maximus, Appreciate your time to reply back on my query. Its quite useful. I have decided to do the application myself.
> 
> I have reached out to my past employers for the "SAS". Trying to get the maximum similarity to the RnR provided in the ABS website. I just have few more doubts on the below
> 
> ...


Hi Mds,

1. Bachelors degree should be 4 years or 5 years integrated Masters degree for Bachelors AQF equivalent qualification

2. At least 3 - 4 RnRs out of 6 should closely indicate RnRs as per ABS definition (my judgement basis what was written by my business unit head)

3. Refer to my reply to Hk_ba's query 2-3 days back. I have precisely written what ai came to know about the query from Vetassess. I was neither shown neither questions nor the replies from my business unit

4. Most of us would be working with Government and private sector clients. All of us may usually be signing NDA with our clients. No need to specifically divulge the client names but sector, business issues and solution frameworks / roles in the team can be mentioned

Cheers!

Typed on the go using Tapatalk. Please ignore typos.


----------



## Hanish88 (May 8, 2018)

salbhir said:


> Hi @Hanish88 @ozguragirman
> 
> Can't share info on public forum.
> 
> ...


Thanks @salbhir. I will wait for the same.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Anyad (Dec 10, 2018)

Hanish88 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I am new to this forum. I will be going ahead with VETASSESS process for Management Consultant. Below is my profile so far:
> 
> ...


HI!

PTE: you got 86 on all modules?
Is all your work experience post MBA?
I am afraid that your role won't be considered relevant by VETASSESS. Unless you are a Big4 management consultant it seems to be very difficult to get a positive outcome. I own my own registered Management Consultancy company (it's officially registered main activity is Management Consultancy, even it's name has it included) this is all in the EU so nothing shady etc at all, my main client was one of the biggest TelCo companies in the world, who gave me a proper client testimonial and my material was so well put together they approved it for priority processing yet I still got a negative outcome. My agent had to fight it hard, it took use a month or two to put an appeal together etc. 

Unless you want to do something criminal and lie about what you've been doing I think the MC skills assessment will very likely be a difficult road for you, with little chance of positive outcome. Of course that doesn't mean you shouldn't get started, but I am just worried for you is all. 

I don't think you should wait, you should get started as soon as you can. You can update it in your EOI, as long as your current role is relevant, then after 6 months your points should increase (BUT keep in mind you need 5 years of relevant post qualification experience, and they may deduct another year after qualification for date deemed skilled, I am not sure I remember).

I went through this and I'll do all I can to help, but my opinion is this is going to be a difficult case. I'd get a consultancy with a GOOD MARA agent before making any moves as it could save you a lot of money and effort. For me it took about 5 months to just gather everything and submit the skills assessment to VETASSESS.

Good luck, let me know if I can help.


----------



## Hanish88 (May 8, 2018)

Anyad said:


> HI!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks @anyad. Yes all my work experience is post MBA and I have 79+ in all PTE modules. Also I have worked with some good MC companies (but not Big4) and served best of the best companies (some of them Fortune 500).

I am well qouted in media as well. Though I don't know how to use it.

Would it be possible for you to share your R&R format?

Regards,
HB

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Anyad (Dec 10, 2018)

Hanish88 said:


> Thanks @anyad. Yes all my work experience is post MBA and I have 79+ in all PTE modules. Also I have worked with some good MC companies (but not Big4) and served best of the best companies (some of them Fortune 500).
> 
> I am well qouted in media as well. Though I don't know how to use it.
> 
> ...


Unfortunately I don't have R&R as I was self employed through out 10+ years of doing this. I had a stat dec that basically said I owned these companies they did consultancy with these clients and that I was paid such and such and work so and so many hours. Besides that I gave proof of payment (bank account statements and invoices) and also client testimonials from the companies, both of which are pretty big, one is Fortune 100. And even so I got rejected. 

Even if I could I wouldn't in good conscience give you the documents as I got rejected, and the appeal was a bit of a joke, my MARA agent was using color markers to show how the things I did lined up with the expectations. Then they ended up - during the reassessment / appeal - asking for documents which they already had. It was a complete mess.

If I were you, I'd get a __GOOD__ MARA agent get their opinion and only press on with their guidance.

I really wish I could say better things!


----------



## Hanish88 (May 8, 2018)

Anyad said:


> Unfortunately I don't have R&R as I was self employed through out 10+ years of doing this. I had a stat dec that basically said I owned these companies they did consultancy with these clients and that I was paid such and such and work so and so many hours. Besides that I gave proof of payment (bank account statements and invoices) and also client testimonials from the companies, both of which are pretty big, one is Fortune 100. And even so I got rejected.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No issues. I will weigh my options. Thank you for cautioning me! 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ray58674 (Jan 27, 2019)

Hi Guys, I am new to this forum. I have done BCom, MBA in India (full time). Working as a market research analyst with 3 plus years of experience. 
What occupation is best suited for PR. 
Who would access MBA qualification plus work experience(e.g. ACS for engineering)
And are there any additional point advantages if the relative is Australian citizen.


----------



## missionxl (Jan 28, 2019)

Hi guys,

Got ITA from NSW with 70+ points. I am considering if I should accept it or wait for 189.Looking for your opinion, what are some of the considerations to wait for 189? I think 189 will provide me more opportunities and will not be limited to NSW during my job search..


----------



## Anyad (Dec 10, 2018)

You can risk and wait. I didn't, but then again I wanted a PR.


----------



## missionxl (Jan 28, 2019)

@Anyad - thanks for sharing your perspective. Interesting - do you need PR immediately because you work in NSW region or are looking to work only in that region in future?

I have until tomorrow to decide. I am quite positive though about 189 with 70 points. Any thoughts?


----------



## Anyad (Dec 10, 2018)

missionxl said:


> @Anyad - thanks for sharing your perspective. Interesting - do you need PR immediately because you work in NSW region or are looking to work only in that region in future?
> 
> I have until tomorrow to decide. I am quite positive though about 189 with 70 points. Any thoughts?


I was just goofing off. I want a PR fast because of family reasons really. Also I have no problem living in Syndey for 2 years... I should be so lucky. I wouldn't risk waiting an extra minute as who knows how and what they may change at the drop of a hat 

Once you get ITA you are grandfathered through the process even if they shut down immigration tomorrow. I like that security, instead of waiting on an invite that may or may not come for months. 

But if I were so inclined that I'd want to live in Perth no matter what, maybe it would be a different story. Who knows.

Good luck whatever road you choose!


----------



## GKendall85 (May 31, 2016)

Hi all, does anyone know the approximate Vetassess processing times for Management Consultant assessments?

I have recently submitted my assessment with:

Masters in Accounting and Financial Management
2.5 years as Associate Consultant at a global employee benefits services firm
2 years as a Consultant in advisory at a Big 4

Hopeful for positive news!


----------



## Hanish88 (May 8, 2018)

GKendall85 said:


> Hi all, does anyone know the approximate Vetassess processing times for Management Consultant assessments?
> 
> I have recently submitted my assessment with:
> 
> ...


8-10 weeks for normal application. 10 days in case of priority processing.

Check this:
https://www.vetassess.com.au/skills-assessment-for-migration/general-occupations/priority-processing

Regards,
HB

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hanish88 (May 8, 2018)

Hi,

I am writing down my R&R under the same category. Would it be possible for someone to share any sample reference letter that you submitted to VETASSESS?

You can remove credentials. I just need the R&R to understand how much detail goes into it. How many sentences, etc. What % of key words should be same. How much I can play around with the R&R provided as per occupation code.

It would be of great help to me.

Thanks in advance!
HB

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk


----------



## mdsrabbani (Jan 13, 2019)

Is there anyone who knows of any whatsapp group created for this occupation?


----------



## ozguragirman (Jan 27, 2019)

Thanks for the tip. Does this message count for instance ?


----------



## Bhaggy (Jul 4, 2018)

mdsrabbani said:


> Is there anyone who knows of any whatsapp group created for this occupation?




Contact a user named “Salbhir” who is the admin for the group and can get you added. 

Thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ramant8800 (Nov 28, 2018)

salbhir said:


> In fact anyone who wants to join the WhatsApp group can PM me.
> This is only for people who have applied in job code 224711 themselves.


Please add me as well <SNIP> *See "Inappropriate content", here: https://www.expatforum.com/expats/e...-please-read-before-posting.html#post13155594 kaju/moderator*


----------



## missionxl (Jan 28, 2019)

Anyad said:


> I was just goofing off. I want a PR fast because of family reasons really. Also I have no problem living in Syndey for 2 years... I should be so lucky. I wouldn't risk waiting an extra minute as who knows how and what they may change at the drop of a hat
> 
> Once you get ITA you are grandfathered through the process even if they shut down immigration tomorrow. I like that security, instead of waiting on an invite that may or may not come for months.
> 
> ...


Thank you!


----------



## ozguragirman (Jan 27, 2019)

Thanks mate..



Bhaggy said:


> Contact a user named “Salbhir” who is the admin for the group and can get you added.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> ...


----------



## ozguragirman (Jan 27, 2019)

Anyad said:


> You can risk and wait. I didn't, but then again I wanted a PR.


ı would do the same mate =)


----------



## FFacs (Jul 6, 2016)

Anyad said:


> Once you get ITA you are grandfathered through the process even if they shut down immigration tomorrow. !


Not always. Have a read on how they did a cap and cease on previous skilled visas.


----------



## Anyad (Dec 10, 2018)

FFacs said:


> Not always. Have a read on how they did a cap and cease on previous skilled visas.


You may have to take it to court, but my understanding is if you don't miss deadlines you should be ok. Of course they can always reject the visa app itself... but as far as processing your lodgment "fairly" etc.. you should be provided proper processing whatever happens after an invite. Let's hope none of us have to test it to find out who is right


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

Anyad said:


> You may have to take it to court, but my understanding is if you don't miss deadlines you should be ok. Of course they can always reject the visa app itself... but as far as processing your lodgment "fairly" etc.. you should be provided proper processing whatever happens after an invite. Let's hope none of us have to test it to find out who is right


Unfortunately that is not true, which is why there is pervasive anxiety about when folks will get a grant despite already being in the pipeline. Legal action was not mobilized and any traction to do so did fizzle out afaik. 

For all the lurkers:

See the visa applicants who were suddenly classified as Priority Group 5 and then subject to cap and cease - there was even talk of outright rejection by the relevant Minister after 5-8 years of processing due to the 'skilled applicants' not having relevant skills anymore. 

https://archive.homeaffairs.gov.au/about/corporate/information/fact-sheets/24apriority-skilled

https://insidestory.org.au/living-at-the-wrong-end-of-the-queue/

https://www.sbs.com.au/news/departm...sion-to-end-processing-of-skilled-visa-claims


----------



## Anyad (Dec 10, 2018)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Unfortunately that is not true, which is why there is pervasive anxiety about when folks will get a grant despite already being in the pipeline. Legal action was not mobilized and any traction to do so did fizzle out afaik.
> 
> For all the lurkers:
> 
> ...


Like I said the proof of the pudding...

My MARA agent has a law degree and fights stuff in court: she got a PR for someone who falsely (on a previous visa) stated they had no offenses, when in fact they had had a number of DUIs in Australia. As far as I know the anglican legal system is based on precedents thus if they can dig up a ruling by a judge that favors your case you should be allowed a fair processing of your visa lodgment, and grandfathered in.

I am not worried that they'll do anything with my application besides assess it fairly. Maybe it'll take some time, but looking at the trend of day for 190s being approved for my general region of the world (and low ratios of rejection) I am pretty confident I wouldn't be yanked back at this stage.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

Anyad said:


> Like I said the proof of the pudding...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


After having poured through AAT rulings that have remitted applications back to DHA and further appeals to the Federal court system that have quashed AAT rulings in quite explicit terms, I too am confident of a fair assessment. 

The issue here is rather processing times, and the departments autonomy to create priority groups with cease and desist provisions, and then moot the idea of outright rejection for those groups. All this without notice and on a dime.

Like I said there was no traction to test the legality of doing so despite much fanfare from MARA peak bodies and applicants alike. 

Other MARA (lawyers) have highlighted similar behavior in other visa subclasses now if anyone is curious to dig deeper (Mark Northam - his forum posts, and various collaborative migration shows). 

I'm pretty confident the vast majority of us will likely not have an issue, just flagging that blanket grandfathering is not enshrined and ought not to be expected.


----------



## Anyad (Dec 10, 2018)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> I'm pretty confident the vast majority of us will likely not have an issue, just flagging that blanket grandfathering is not enshrined and ought not to be expected.


Agreed a 100% however based on logic, some specific and more general info, I give a very small chance of blanket grandfathering albeit a good to fair chance of being able to fight your way to it, if you were to choose the legal battle.


----------



## amjadkaithal (May 27, 2018)

Even I tried to pm, but no luck.


salbhir said:


> salbhir said:
> 
> 
> > Gaurav, please PM me your phone no. and full name. Will get you added to the group.
> ...


----------



## amjadkaithal (May 27, 2018)

Will try tommorow once more.


----------



## dspdsp (Jun 21, 2018)

Hello Guys - I have positive skill assessment for ICT Business Analyst and I have 75 points for 189 with DoE of 30 Dec 2018. 

My job roles and responsibilities also closely match with Management Consultant. 
Can someone suggest if I can apply for skill assessment with VETASSESS? What are the implications of changing the job code? Will it impact my DoE or job prospects once I arrive into Aus?

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Snober (Jan 23, 2017)

Qhy u want to vetasses as MC. Ict has gud chance .

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## dspdsp (Jun 21, 2018)

Snober said:


> Qhy u want to vetasses as MC. Ict has gud chance .
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


Sorry can you elaborate pls?

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Snober (Jan 23, 2017)

Why u want to get reassesment. Once u rch australia , u can work for any role . No one will ask abt the occupation for getting the visa. I dont know why u want to apply as MC.

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## dspdsp (Jun 21, 2018)

Snober said:


> Why u want to get reassesment. Once u rch australia , u can work for any role . No one will ask abt the occupation for getting the visa. I dont know why u want to apply as MC.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


I'm exploring options as my current role matches with MC too and since I have 75 points I can expect invite sooner in MC. 

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## sidganesh (Jul 31, 2016)

Hello all,

In my opinion, the description of Management Consultant provided in the VETASSESS Occupational Information Sheet is quite limited. It seems inadequate to evaluate the wide range of businesses/functions that management consulting encompasses. 

Specifically, I want to enquire if anyone in this group has got a positive assessment for MC having worked in financial advisory. In financial advisory, we are typically involved in raising capital, restructuring their finances, undertaking enterprise valuations or providing M&A support. 

I am not sure VETASSESS (if it sticks to its definition in the strictest sense) will be able to categorise this as MC. Rather it may call it investment banking - which it is but certainly not mutually exclusive of MC. 

I would argue that a financial adviser advises clients not on operations or process but rather on the client's financing and growth.

Any thoughts or insights?

Thanks.


----------



## Anyad (Dec 10, 2018)

sidganesh said:


> Hello all,
> 
> In my opinion, the description of Management Consultant provided in the VETASSESS Occupational Information Sheet is quite limited. It seems inadequate to evaluate the wide range of businesses/functions that management consulting encompasses.
> 
> ...


They are way too strict, if they just think a little that it's financial adviser they will likely come back with a negative assessmet, I firmly believe.


----------



## sidganesh (Jul 31, 2016)

Anyad said:


> They are way too strict, if they just think a little that it's financial adviser they will likely come back with a negative assessmet, I firmly believe.


Thanks. I suppose the best chance one has to justify their position is during the call from VETASSESS officer. 

Would be good to hear about experiences of others.


----------



## missionxl (Jan 28, 2019)

Did anyone get an invite this round?


----------



## amjadkaithal (May 27, 2018)

sidganesh said:


> Anyad said:
> 
> 
> > They are way too strict, if they just think a little that it's financial adviser they will likely come back with a negative assessmet, I firmly believe.
> ...


What do you mean by a call from officer, does they conduct an interview.. can anyone provide an insight on this ?

Btb, My job role is Business modelling analyst- more into operational business modelling - helping client to determine a2z requirement of business in numbers.. like staff requirement, capex, funding, forecasting sales by market share, preparing manufacturing/cogs workings, building dashboard and various scenarios, etc are my field of work. Does anybody disagree in relating it to MC ?


----------



## Anyad (Dec 10, 2018)

amjadkaithal said:


> Does anybody disagree in relating it to MC ?


I don't think anyone here would, but my guess is VETASSESS very well might.


----------



## amjadkaithal (May 27, 2018)

Anyad said:


> amjadkaithal said:
> 
> 
> > Does anybody disagree in relating it to MC ?
> ...



Lol, but I found that the skills which they are asking are 60% matching to the current role which I do in one of the Big4 firms. Below is the sneak peek of it:

providing advisory services to business leaders (e.g. senior managers and chief executives) about their organisation for the development of objectives, strategies and plans aimed at achieving customer satisfaction and the efficient use of client organisati ons' resources.
Analysing and evaluating current systems and structures of the organisation and where required, advising on business restructures and turnarounds.
Directing clients towards more efficient organisation and developing solutions to organisational problems. 
Discussing business and organisational shortcomings with clients.
Preparing and recommending proposals to revise methods and procedures, alter work flows, redefine job functions and resolve organisational problems.
Assistimg with implementing approved recommendations, issuing revised instructions and procedure manuals, and drafting other documentation
Ensuring that assigned business analysis activities are conducted within agreed timeframes and cost parameter s, ensuring that identified solutions provide efficiencies in business


----------



## VK246 (Feb 12, 2019)

Can someone please suggest a good MARA-registered consultant from Delhi/India please? Thanks


----------



## Anyad (Dec 10, 2018)

amjadkaithal said:


> Lol, but I found that the skills which they are asking are 60% matching to the current role which I do in one of the Big4 firms. Below is the sneak peek of it:
> 
> providing advisory services to business leaders (e.g. senior managers and chief executives) about their organisation for the development of objectives, strategies and plans aimed at achieving customer satisfaction and the  efficient use of client organisati ons' resources.
> Analysing and evaluating current systems and structures of the organisation and where required, advising on business restructures and turnarounds.
> ...


Well I owned a management consulntancy llc (EU, nothing shady or questionable about it), and even I got a negative assessment... sooo... like I said they're a tough nut to crack.

Someone here needed follow up interviews who was a mangement consultant at a big 4 company. It's not the best system.


----------



## gstate330 (Jan 17, 2019)

Hi,

Please for the ones who did the Management Consultant interview.

Do u still remember the types of questions? is it only about MC duties?

how long does it take? I heard that it might reach 2 hours.

Is that correct?

Please advice with the MC tips and tricks.

thank you so much


----------



## sidganesh (Jul 31, 2016)

amjadkaithal said:


> What do you mean by a call from officer, does they conduct an interview.. can anyone provide an insight on this ?


Well, my understanding is that a telephonic interview is part of the assessment process. Can anybody confirm this please?


----------



## Anyad (Dec 10, 2018)

sidganesh said:


> Well, my understanding is that a telephonic interview is part of the assessment process. Can anybody confirm this please?


For me it was not.


----------



## anikwt (Feb 6, 2019)

sidganesh said:


> Well, my understanding is that a telephonic interview is part of the assessment process. Can anybody confirm this please?


I didn't get any telephone either - Vetassess went through my docs and gave me a positive assessment without further questions


----------



## sidganesh (Jul 31, 2016)

anikwt said:


> I didn't get any telephone either - Vetassess went through my docs and gave me a positive assessment without further questions


Thank you. So perhaps they give us a call if they need more clarity regarding our experience. I haven't submitted my application to VETASSESS yet but I'm quite sure mine isn't a straightforward case. So, I hope they give me a chance to explain over an interview.


----------



## sidganesh (Jul 31, 2016)

Anyad said:


> For me it was not.


Thanks. Maybe your experience is easy to assess and there was no need for an interview?


----------



## Anyad (Dec 10, 2018)

anikwt said:


> I didn't get any telephone either - Vetassess went through my docs and gave me a positive assessment without further questions


You're pretty much the first person... may I ask what company you worked for and what was your job title?


----------



## sidganesh (Jul 31, 2016)

Anyad said:


> Well I owned a management consulntancy llc (EU, nothing shady or questionable about it), and even I got a negative assessment... sooo... like I said they're a tough nut to crack.
> 
> Someone here needed follow up interviews who was a mangement consultant at a big 4 company. It's not the best system.


Just read this post. So, I now understand that an interview need not necessarily happen before they give a negative assessment. This is quite surprising given their narrow definition of MC. Even more surprising that you didn't get a call despite your background. It's a bit of a lottery then. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Anyad (Dec 10, 2018)

sidganesh said:


> Thanks. Maybe your experience is easy to assess and there was no need for an interview?


Nope, I got a negative assessment at first. I had to appeal and get reassessed. 

Although they may have been lazy: they started the reassessment on the day of their deadline (it was 6 weeks then and on the very very last day they started asking for more stuff). They asked for things they already had etc... so it seemed a bit chaotic and amateur.


----------



## Anyad (Dec 10, 2018)

sidganesh said:


> Just read this post. So, I now understand that an interview need not necessarily happen before they give a negative assessment. This is quite surprising given their narrow definition of MC. Even more surprising that you didn't get a call despite your background. It's a bit of a lottery then. :fingerscrossed:


Yeah lottery, but also someone from Big 4 here also got an interview... now Big 4 consultants are THE definition of management consultant, so why would you need to interview them? (I would understand digging into see if the documents provided are valid and getting them validated... but a phone interview to verify? If they are lying they can pose as a consultant still very easily, you have a much better chance of spotting fake documents... and if they aren't lying then why would you do that to someone from a Big 4?).

To me it just seems chaotic and amateurish.


----------



## sidganesh (Jul 31, 2016)

Anyad said:


> Yeah lottery, but also someone from Big 4 here also got an interview... now Big 4 consultants are THE definition of management consultant, so why would you need to interview them? (I would understand digging into see if the documents provided are valid and getting them validated... but a phone interview to verify? If they are lying they can pose as a consultant still very easily, you have a much better chance of spotting fake documents... and if they aren't lying then why would you do that to someone from a Big 4?).
> 
> To me it just seems chaotic and amateurish.


Ironically, I am in the same situation. I work in a Big 4 Advisory firm but my previous experience is in an advisory role but with a bank. So I am quite certain this is not an open-and-shut case but I just hope they give me a chance to describe my role at the bank.


----------



## winter_soldier (Oct 30, 2017)

Hi Guys,

I am super new here and posting here for the very first time .. I am hoping someone from all you knowledgable folks will be able to answer my very basic question - is it important to be a management consultant from one of the big 4? I have been performing similar duties for a big/multi national American bank for past 9 years.. Can I still go ahead with Vetasses assessment?? I shall be very grateful if I could get a response! 🙂


----------



## Anyad (Dec 10, 2018)

winter_soldier said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I am super new here and posting here for the very first time .. I am hoping someone from all you knowledgable folks will be able to answer my very basic question - is it important to be a management consultant from one of the big 4? I have been performing similar duties for a big/multi national American bank for past 9 years.. Can I still go ahead with Vetasses assessment?? I shall be very grateful if I could get a response! 🙂


You can, but prepare for an uphill battle, you can probably get the assessment but it will tedious and sort of a crap shoot.


----------



## gstate330 (Jan 17, 2019)

Hello Friends

Could you please clarify the below?

How do they calculate the (30 pts, 25 pts) immigration age points?

MY BIRTHDATE 22/06/1986

For example, I submit my EOI for Mgmt Consultant with 70 pts on April 2019 (30 pts), and we reach June 23rd, 2019 and I didn't get an invitation yet. 

My 1st question is: 

Does my age points will be considered (30 pts - as the date of submission) after 22nd of June or is it going to be decreased automatically to (25pts).?

My 2nd question is:

Is there any WhatsApp group especially for MC candidates which I could join to share some experience?
if Yes please PM the number.

Thank you all


----------



## missionxl (Jan 28, 2019)

Anyad said:


> You're pretty much the first person... may I ask what company you worked for and what was your job title?



My wife and I got positive assessment without interview call. I work for Big 4 in the US and my wife works for a boutique consulting firm in the US as well..


----------



## salbhir (Feb 21, 2018)

gstate330 said:


> Hello Friends
> 
> Could you please clarify the below?
> 
> ...


Hi
Q1 Your points will decrease automatically if you don't receive an invite. All claimed points get locked the moment you receive an invite. Nothing changes after that. 

Q2. PM me your no. I will add you to the WhatsApp group.


----------



## pdcosta1 (Apr 26, 2016)

Hello Anyad,

Reaching out to you as I read your posts and I think you were extremely candid and helpful in your responses. I would be very grateful if you could also give me a response. 

I am Computer Engineer from Mumbai and then did my MBA from XLRI, its a good B school in India. 

Post MBA, which I worked for one of the Big4 for 5 years in Business Consulting. 

After That i have been working in Corporate Strategy teams of large MNCs (Mostly Telecom operators). These roles are as independent contributors without any reporting - looking at various key high impact strategy projects to help management make critical and irrevocable decisions.

So total 13 years of experience - but as core consulting its just the first 5 years (8 years back). The rest are strategy - and aligns perfectly with the responsibilities as per the VETASSES information sheet (but internal).

What is your honest take on getting a positive assessment. 

Will be very happy to get your help and response.

Regards

Pradeep


----------



## mike_alpha (Nov 1, 2018)

No there are no interviews. Mine was straightforward. Submitted all docs to vetasses, they took their own time and came back with a positive result. This was in May-2018




sidganesh said:


> amjadkaithal said:
> 
> 
> > What do you mean by a call from officer, does they conduct an interview.. can anyone provide an insight on this ?
> ...


----------



## pdcosta1 (Apr 26, 2016)

Hello All,

I would be very grateful if you could also give me a response. 

I am Computer Engineer from Mumbai and then did my MBA from XLRI, its a good B school in India. 

Post MBA, which I worked for one of the Big4 for 5 years in Business Consulting. 

After That i have been working in Corporate Strategy teams of large MNCs (Mostly Telecom operators). These roles are as independent contributors without any reporting - looking at various key high impact strategy projects to help management make critical and irrevocable decisions.

So total 13 years of experience - but as core consulting its just the first 5 years (8 years back). The rest are strategy - and aligns perfectly with the responsibilities as per the VETASSES information sheet (but internal).

What is your honest take on getting a positive assessment. 

Will be very happy to get your help and response.

Many thanks.

Pradeep 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rogerpavey (Feb 18, 2019)

Hi Seniors,

I plan of applying for assessment for the role of a Management Consultant role from VETASSES. I would really appreciate if someone who has already got this done sends a PM, I am doin it the first time and wanted help with regards to the documentation piece.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Maximus (May 8, 2018)

pdcosta1 said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I would be very grateful if you could also give me a response.
> 
> ...


Hi, 

Vetassess looks at only last 10 years of relevant experience. You should be working in a formal department whose job profile resonates with the job description of "Management Consultant" as per ABS. You should get RnR letter from your business head to push for your case in place of HR.

Refer to Vetassess RnR letter template shared in earlier post.

Cheers!



Typed on the go using Tapatalk. Please ignore typos.


----------



## Maximus (May 8, 2018)

Rogerpavey said:


> Hi Seniors,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi, 

Create log in at Vetassess and go through document requirements.

Get RnR letter and first and last salary slips (with bank statement showing salary credit, if possible) for last 10 years. 

Need to get certificate and transcripts for graduation and post graduation degree.

Rest of the basic requirements can be found on Vetassess website. 

Cheers!

Typed on the go using Tapatalk. Please ignore typos.


----------



## pdcosta1 (Apr 26, 2016)

Maximus said:


> Hi,
> 
> Vetassess looks at only last 10 years of relevant experience. You should be working in a formal department whose job profile resonates with the job description of "Management Consultant" as per ABS. You should get RnR letter from your business head to push for your case in place of HR.
> 
> ...


Thanks Maximus. I think my responsibilities are almost a certain match. Will proceed with the RnR letters from the HR as well as the CXOs who were my stakeholders from a Corporate Strategy perspective.

A quick one - do we need organisation charts as strategy teams in corporates are typically 3-4 people

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


----------



## amjadkaithal (May 27, 2018)

Maximus said:


> You should get RnR letter from your business head to push for your case in place of HR.


Normally HR department (HR head) issues RnR, expereince letter etc. What do you mean here. It is not normal to get sign from a service line manager on an HR letter


----------



## pdcosta1 (Apr 26, 2016)

You can get the RnR letter from the HR. But you can also request very senior people in the organisation to give you a recommendation letter 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


----------



## Maximus (May 8, 2018)

pdcosta1 said:


> Thanks Maximus. I think my responsibilities are almost a certain match. Will proceed with the RnR letters from the HR as well as the CXOs who were my stakeholders from a Corporate Strategy perspective.
> 
> A quick one - do we need organisation charts as strategy teams in corporates are typically 3-4 people
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


Hi,

My sense is no need for exhibiting the organisation chart. 

Mentioning you as part of Corporate Strategy team and providing couple of examples while providing roles in the organisation will bolster your skillsets. The signatory should mention his designation, direct email id (and not e.g. [email protected]) and phone number.

Cheers! 

Typed on the go using Tapatalk. Please ignore typos.


----------



## Rogerpavey (Feb 18, 2019)

Thanks Maximus. Have u received an assessment for this ?


----------



## sidganesh (Jul 31, 2016)

pdcosta1 said:


> Thanks Maximus. I think my responsibilities are almost a certain match. Will proceed with the RnR letters from the HR as well as the CXOs who were my stakeholders from a Corporate Strategy perspective.
> 
> A quick one - do we need organisation charts as strategy teams in corporates are typically 3-4 people
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


I did a half-hour consultation with VETASSESS yesterday and the officer told me that they would like to see the organisation chart to determine the level at which you work as they have no way of determining your position within the company merely based on your designation (as it varies between countries/industries etc.) 

I think the VETASSESS website also mentions that it is mandatory for managerial positions. 

Instead of not uploading anything, you could try getting some standard document from your company which may be available in your HR portal.


----------



## Maximus (May 8, 2018)

sidganesh said:


> I did a half-hour consultation with VETASSESS yesterday and the officer told me that they would like to see the organisation chart to determine the level at which you work as they have no way of determining your position within the company merely based on your designation (as it varies between countries/industries etc.)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


All the best sidganesh! Good luck. 

Sometimes they give Negative assessment just for making money providing trivial rrason. Don't get disheartened. You need to provide further documents and then they assess Positive. Everyone has targets 

Cheers!

Typed on the go using Tapatalk. Please ignore typos.


----------



## mktigor (Nov 6, 2018)

Hi!

that was very helpful, tks very much.

cheers
Igor


----------



## Mable (Feb 22, 2019)

*Management Consultant*

Hi,
:
Please add me to the watsapp group.<*SNIP*> *See "Inappropriate content", here: https://www.expatforum.com/expats/e...-please-read-before-posting.html#post13155594 kaju/moderator*


----------



## Maximus (May 8, 2018)

Rogerpavey said:


> Thanks Maximus. Have u received an assessment for this ?


Hi Rogerpavey,

Missed replying earlier. Have lodged the application last month post the positive assessment for this profile.

Cheers!


Typed on the go using Tapatalk. Please ignore typos.


----------



## Rogerpavey (Feb 18, 2019)

Hi Maximus.

Great to hear this. Wish you luck.

If its not asking for too much can you please share(on dm/pm) the R&R that was shared for the assessment(personal data can be masked 🙂 ) I have a long list in my R&R and want to see if I can see an example for someone who got a successful outcome.

Thanks. Roger.


----------



## NewIndis (Dec 3, 2018)

Hi all,
I hv done my bachelor of technology in electrical enhineering. What are the possibilities of clearing assessment for management consultant?


----------



## NewIndis (Dec 3, 2018)

Thanks mate


----------



## ankitvarshneya (Aug 6, 2018)

*EoI Approval*

Hi

I have just lodged EoI for both 189 and 190 with 75 points. How much time does it take for EoI approval / Invitation to apply?

How can i get added to the whatsapp group?

Regards
Ankit


----------



## onesassa (Feb 28, 2019)

*Various Questions*

Hi guys,

hope this is the right thread - if you'd like to propose a more suitable thread for this post, let me know. New to this forum.
I have a few questions about my situation. So some background: Originally from Germany, Currently on 482 as Supply and Distribution Manager (on Short Term List). I am now planning on getting Skill Assessment as Management Consultant (I have the reference letter from my company as Management Consultant) and moving ahead most likely with the 189.
a couple of questions:

1. Will there be any issues because I am currently on a 482 as Supply and Distribution Mgr and planning on applying with a different occupation? Initially, I was considering either 186 or 189, as Immigration lawyer says I won't have trouble. A colleague though has mentioned I could get problems if I did 186 and changing occupation compared to my 482.

2. Let's assume Point 1 is answered that I won't have issues with the 189. How many points should I have as Management consultant to get the invitation fast? I need to re-do my IELTS test but I should have 75 points after. 

Thanks guys!


----------



## andy2904 (Aug 3, 2018)

Your skill assessment is with VETASSESS so they will not judge your current 482 visa. The only thing important is your qualification and experience (RnR matching Mgt Consultant role is essential, not just title).

On your 2nd question, MC is non pro-rata occupation so 75pts will get you an invite the next round while 70 pts will have to wait a couple of months (depends how many invites DHA send out each month.

Hope this help! And join our MC whatsapp group.



onesassa said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> hope this is the right thread - if you'd like to propose a more suitable thread for this post, let me know. New to this forum.
> I have a few questions about my situation. So some background: Originally from Germany, Currently on 482 as Supply and Distribution Manager (on Short Term List). I am now planning on getting Skill Assessment as Management Consultant (I have the reference letter from my company as Management Consultant) and moving ahead most likely with the 189.
> ...


----------



## Maximus (May 8, 2018)

Rogerpavey said:


> Hi Maximus.
> 
> Great to hear this. Wish you luck.
> 
> ...


Hi Roger / other friends who have PM me for sharing my SoS (Statement of Service) letter, 

I was chockablock occupied due to work last week, couldn't reply immediately. Attached herewith is my SoS ensuring that specific employment and projects details remain confidential. You guys need to customised depending upon your RnR. 

This letter is just to provide you a glimpse of how details can be arranged. I don't think that you can simply CCP it as it may backfire you when assessment officer many contact you to provide further specific details (as they did in my case). 

Good luck to all of you.

Cheers!


----------



## anirudh.mehta (Feb 6, 2019)

andy2904 said:


> Your skill assessment is with VETASSESS so they will not judge your current 482 visa. The only thing important is your qualification and experience (RnR matching Mgt Consultant role is essential, not just title).
> 
> On your 2nd question, MC is non pro-rata occupation so 75pts will get you an invite the next round while 70 pts will have to wait a couple of months (depends how many invites DHA send out each month.
> 
> Hope this help! And join our MC whatsapp group.


Hi Andy,
Can you add me to the whatsapp group of MC as well? <*SNIP*> *See "Inappropriate content", here: https://www.expatforum.com/expats/e...-please-read-before-posting.html#post13155594 kaju/moderator*

. Thank you


----------



## andy2904 (Aug 3, 2018)

Pls PM me 




anirudh.mehta said:


> Hi Andy,
> Can you add me to the whatsapp group of MC as well? <*SNIP*> *See "Inappropriate content", here: https://www.expatforum.com/expats/e...-please-read-before-posting.html#post13155594 kaju/moderator*
> 
> . Thank you


----------



## NewIndis (Dec 3, 2018)

sidganesh said:


> I did a half-hour consultation with VETASSESS yesterday and the officer told me that they would like to see the organisation chart to determine the level at which you work as they have no way of determining your position within the company merely based on your designation (as it varies between countries/industries etc.)
> 
> I think the VETASSESS website also mentions that it is mandatory for managerial positions.
> 
> Instead of not uploading anything, you could try getting some standard document from your company which may be available in your HR portal.


Hi, but the vetasses website mentions tht org chart is nt mandatory for MC. Did they still ask u to provide that?


----------



## onesassa (Feb 28, 2019)

*IELTS General or Academic*

Hi guys, 

going with the 189 Visa - do you know whether I need the Academic or the General IELTS Test?

Cheers and have a pleasant evening everyone :dance:

L.


----------



## sangakkara (Jan 20, 2019)

onesassa said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> going with the 189 Visa - do you know whether I need the Academic or the General IELTS Test?
> 
> ...


For you get your skill assessment done by VETASSESS, you don't need IELTS at all. IELTS is required for you to lodge an EOI and then visa. However, either one would be fine be it general or academic. There's no specification.


----------



## NewIndis (Dec 3, 2018)

Hi, how are the timelines for 65+5 points for MC? Did anyone manage to get an invite recently with 70 points?


----------



## leoudit (Mar 13, 2016)

Hi Guys need your advise. I pursued my MBA from Australia and I am currently working as a Management Consultant in a small consultancy firm based in Sydney. Considering I am not working in Big 4 and I would just be having one year of relevant experience as a Management consultant, what chances do I have to get a positive skill assessment. Please provide your inputs.
P.S. My roles and responsibilities completely align with the ANZCO code and Vetassess skillset.


----------



## saurabh.2140 (Mar 8, 2019)

*Need Help*



Divyav1 said:


> Hello... I had applied for assessment under 224711 last year and cleared it too. Please lookup for ANZSCO 224711.
> 
> The requirements centre around client services( external client handling is a must) for advisory and performance improvement measurws in Business Operations Finance or Human Capital. Typically if you have a Big 4 experience in Advisory you would find a fitment.
> 
> I am not sure how far the qualifications play a role,as mine are totally relevant to the job code. Hope this helps


 Hi Divyav1, good to hear you cleared. i had applied for assessment and got a negative result. My RnR was largely aligned with the job description of 227411 but still got rejected. Do you see a merit in applying for a review? will appreciate your feedback in this. please can you reply to my <*SNIP*> *See "Inappropriate content", here: https://www.expatforum.com/expats/e...-please-read-before-posting.html#post13155594 kaju/moderator*


----------



## saurabh.2140 (Mar 8, 2019)

*Need Help*

Hello,
i got a negative assessment for Management consultant profile. My roles and responsibilities descriptions were aligned with the ANZCO job description and were provided on the company letterhead. Not sure why i got the negative assessment. Can someone suggest if there is a merit in going for a review? will appreciate your feedback. thanks


----------



## ashy94 (Mar 6, 2019)

saurabh.2140 said:


> Hello,
> i got a negative assessment for Management consultant profile. My roles and responsibilities descriptions were aligned with the ANZCO job description and were provided on the company letterhead. Not sure why i got the negative assessment. Can someone suggest if there is a merit in going for a review? will appreciate your feedback. thanks


Hi saurabh, was your job aimed at providing your skill services to External Clients? It seems that this particular skill requires the applicant to provide their skill services to mostly External Clients.

Let us know, so we can advice you further.

Cheers


----------



## saurabh.2140 (Mar 8, 2019)

*onesassa*



ashy94 said:


> Hi saurabh, was your job aimed at providing your skill services to External Clients? It seems that this particular skill requires the applicant to provide their skill services to mostly External Clients.
> 
> Let us know, so we can advice you further.
> 
> Cheers


Hello, yes it was for external clients only and most of our clients are Fortune 500


----------



## alvintingck (Aug 21, 2018)

*190 Invitation*

Hi All

Just wondering if anyone got any 190 Visa invitation for Management Consulting with 60 + 5 (Sponsorship) points ?

Thanks.


----------



## sangakkara (Jan 20, 2019)

saurabh.2140 said:


> Hello,
> i got a negative assessment for Management consultant profile. My roles and responsibilities descriptions were aligned with the ANZCO job description and were provided on the company letterhead. Not sure why i got the negative assessment. Can someone suggest if there is a merit in going for a review? will appreciate your feedback. thanks


If your r&r are in line with ANZCO, then there shouldn't be any reason for a negative assessment. Is your company website providing MC services descriptions? They check your company website and if it is not aligned to your r&r, then provide you with a negative assessment. However, if you provide more details about your case, I can help you on this


----------



## snehasethi (May 24, 2018)

*Vetassess Verification*

Hi, I applied for Vetassess priority processing on 07th March'2019 and they accepted the priority processing on 08th March'2019.
I could not get an employment reference from my employer on the company letterhead, hence I submitted a statutory declaration from my Manager, as employment evidence.
Vetassess has now come back with a request for Statement of Service, citing that 
"The Statement of Service must include your working hours per week and the exact period of your employment in each position held (DD/MM/YYYY). This must be provided on official company letterhead. Please upload the required document to VETASSESS. All documents need to be high quality colour scans of original documents."
The Statutory declaration submitted by me already has the exact period of employment in each position held (DD/MM/YYYY).
My agent has advised me to provide a Self declaration citing that the my employer does not provide the reference on the letterhead.
I am confused that if we provide that, Vetassess might reject the application?
Any suggestions?


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

saurabh.2140 said:


> Hello,
> i got a negative assessment for Management consultant profile. My roles and responsibilities descriptions were aligned with the ANZCO job description and were provided on the company letterhead. Not sure why i got the negative assessment. Can someone suggest if there is a merit in going for a review? will appreciate your feedback. thanks


What was the reason given for the negative assessment?

Depending on the reason, you may be able to successfully get a review, e.g. if your qualification was found not to be relevant and you didn't have the requisite experience in lieu of a relevant qualification then it is unlikely you would get a successful review.


----------



## saurabh.2140 (Mar 8, 2019)

*onesassa*



sangakkara said:


> If your r&r are in line with ANZCO, then there shouldn't be any reason for a negative assessment. Is your company website providing MC services descriptions? They check your company website and if it is not aligned to your r&r, then provide you with a negative assessment. However, if you provide more details about your case, I can help you on this


Sure, please let me know what other details you need.


----------



## sangakkara (Jan 20, 2019)

saurabh.2140 said:


> Sure, please let me know what other details you need.


Is your company website providing MC services descriptions? Does it clearly say that the organisation is into Consultancy?


----------



## saurabh.2140 (Mar 8, 2019)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> What was the reason given for the negative assessment?
> 
> Depending on the reason, you may be able to successfully get a review, e.g. if your qualification was found not to be relevant and you didn't have the requisite experience in lieu of a relevant qualification then it is unlikely you would get a successful review.


i am MBA so my education was relevant. The assessor provided a comment that i should apply under ICT Buisness analyst which comes under ACS.


----------



## saurabh.2140 (Mar 8, 2019)

sangakkara said:


> Is your company website providing MC services descriptions? Does it clearly say that the organisation is into Consultancy?


yes both of my companies provide consulting services and it is mentioned in their respective web pages. Also, just to provide additional information, the assessor provided a comment that i should apply under ICT business analyst


----------



## sangakkara (Jan 20, 2019)

saurabh.2140 said:


> yes both of my companies provide consulting services and it is mentioned in their respective web pages. Also, just to provide additional information, the assessor provided a comment that i should apply under ICT business analyst


Reasons why they assessed you as an ICT Business Analyst could be

1. Your R&R was more focused on IT business advisory such as IT process improvement, IT gap assessment etc.

2. During the interview with VETASSESS assessor, you must have mentioned that your company provides consultancy services on software/ERP selection, IT matters etc.

3. Your company website says that the company is into IT solution and Advisory in software and IT processes etc.

If these are the reason, then that would have been the reason why they assessed you as IT Business Analyst


----------



## saurabh.2140 (Mar 8, 2019)

sangakkara said:


> Reasons why they assessed you as an ICT Business Analyst could be
> 
> 1. Your R&R was more focused on IT business advisory such as IT process improvement, IT gap assessment etc.
> 
> ...


i also think the same. do you think a reassessment request might be helpful?


----------



## sangakkara (Jan 20, 2019)

saurabh.2140 said:


> i also think the same. do you think a reassessment request might be helpful?


Reassessment request might be helpful if you can prove that your experience is not IT advisory but it mostly relates to Management Consultancy such as Business Process improvements covering various organisational process such as Finance, HR, Management, Marketing etc. And also if your r&r is more focused on advising clients on overall business strategy and objectives, development of policies & procedures, involving in consulting on restructuring etc. 

You should make a detailed write up as to why you think your r&r is in line with MANAGEMENT consultancy but not just IT advisory. Your write up may be linked to ANZCO r&r. If this is the case with you, I think there's no issue in going for a reassessment


----------



## saurabh.2140 (Mar 8, 2019)

sangakkara said:


> Reassessment request might be helpful if you can prove that your experience is not IT advisory but it mostly relates to Management Consultancy such as Business Process improvements covering various organisational process such as Finance, HR, Management, Marketing etc. And also if your r&r is more focused on advising clients on overall business strategy and objectives, development of policies & procedures, involving in consulting on restructuring etc.
> 
> You should make a detailed write up as to why you think your r&r is in line with MANAGEMENT consultancy but not just IT advisory. Your write up may be linked to ANZCO r&r. If this is the case with you, I think there's no issue in going for a reassessment


Thanks, your reply is helpful


----------



## sangakkara (Jan 20, 2019)

saurabh.2140 said:


> Thanks, your reply is helpful


You're welcome. Please feel free to ask any questions you may have with this regard


----------



## FAIS (May 8, 2014)

sangakkara said:


> You're welcome. Please feel free to ask any questions you may have with this regard


Hi What about these job responsibilities:

•	Recording, reviewing, assessing and evaluating existing business and accounting processes, and systems. The aim was to identify inefficiencies in the business processes, weaknesses in the internal controls that might lead to failure in achievement of business objectives. The objectives included bringing transparency in business reporting to all stakeholders through accurate recording and reporting of accounting transactions (according to relevant accounting and auditing standards), reducing the risk of loss of assets, enhancing internal controls, optimization of resource and maintaining efficient business processes etc. 
•	Presenting and reporting to the management, the findings, gaps and weaknesses, and advising them on whether to continue with the existing business processes and systems OR revise the processes and implement better alternate business systems, such as Enterprise Resource Planning (ERP) systems. This was done keeping in view the related costs of changes and benefits the new ERP systems will bring to the organization. 
•	Work with different consultants (such as supply chain, human resource, finance, functional and technical consultants) to close the gaps, weaknesses and shortcomings identified in the existing business processes and systems by either introducing the new ERP system to the management, or by revising existing manual and automated processes (whichever is feasible).
•	Designing and implementing internal controls in the revised business processes and ERP systems, including input and entry, information processing, segregation of duties, approval and authorization, change management, restricted access and information recovery etc. to meet operations, financial reporting and compliance objectives of the organization. 
•	Revising existing procedures and processes to take into account the changes introduced resulting from the implementation of new ERP system, or because of changes in the existing financial and non-financial business processes and systems. 
•	Advising management on changes required in job roles, reports, work manuals etc. to keep the documentation up to date and to guide the management and staff on new processes. 
•	Providing training to client management and staff on revised business processes and ERP systems. 
•	Supervising a team of consultants and ensuring that project’s timelines are met and avoiding cost overruns
•	Conducting post project reviews to assess that ERP implementations and business solutions have achieved the objectives.


----------



## sangakkara (Jan 20, 2019)

FAIS said:


> Hi What about these job responsibilities:
> 
> •	Recording, reviewing, assessing and evaluating existing business and accounting processes, and systems. The aim was to identify inefficiencies in the business processes, weaknesses in the internal controls that might lead to failure in achievement of business objectives. The objectives included bringing transparency in business reporting to all stakeholders through accurate recording and reporting of accounting transactions (according to relevant accounting and auditing standards), reducing the risk of loss of assets, enhancing internal controls, optimization of resource and maintaining efficient business processes etc.
> •	Presenting and reporting to the management, the findings, gaps and weaknesses, and advising them on whether to continue with the existing business processes and systems OR revise the processes and implement better alternate business systems, such as Enterprise Resource Planning (ERP) systems. This was done keeping in view the related costs of changes and benefits the new ERP systems will bring to the organization.
> ...



Hi - From a high-level review what I feel is that most of your job responsibilities are around accounting and auditing functions. Therefore, avoid using ACCOUNTING/AUDITING etc. On the other hand, do not focus more on highlighting ERP in all the places. You might have to revisit the way how you structure your r&r


----------



## FAIS (May 8, 2014)

sangakkara said:


> Hi - From a high-level review what I feel is that most of your job responsibilities are around accounting and auditing functions. Therefore, avoid using ACCOUNTING/AUDITING etc. On the other hand, do not focus more on highlighting ERP in all the places. You might have to revisit the way how you structure your r&r


Thanks you man.. 

Not me.. someone else.. Already applied with these.. waiting for Vetassess to respond back.. 

9.5 weeks already passed.. lets see what the result is.. 

I gave him a go ahead as a lot of business process review/ revisions/ reengineering mentioned in the letter, plus the internal control advisory mentioned.. 

Anyway, lets see..


----------



## sangakkara (Jan 20, 2019)

FAIS said:


> Thanks you man..
> 
> Not me.. someone else.. Already applied with these.. waiting for Vetassess to respond back..
> 
> ...


Good luck mate. Please update us on the result. Anyways, I wish your friend all the best


----------



## FAIS (May 8, 2014)

sangakkara said:


> Good luck mate. Please update us on the result. Anyways, I wish your friend all the best


Checked with him again.. his Big4 consulting firm made some changes before signing the letter.. He was part of Business Solutions department:

Documenting, reviewing, assessing and evaluating clients’ existing business processes and systems. The aim was to identify opportunities for improved IT functional effectiveness, inefficiencies in the business processes and operations, weaknesses in the internal controls that might lead to failure in achievement of organisation’s business objectives. The objectives included bringing accuracy and transparency in business reporting to those charged with clients’ governance and other stakeholders through accurate recording and reporting of transactions (according to relevant laws and financial reporting framework), optimization of resources , delivering more value from business functions, enhancing internal controls, and reducing the risk of loss of assets etc;

 Presenting and reporting to the clients’ management, the findings, gaps and weaknesses, and advising them on whether to continue with the existing business processes and systems OR revise the processes and implement better alternate business systems, such as Enterprise Resource Planning (ERP) systems. This was done keeping in view the related costs of changes and tactical and strategic benefits the new ERP systems will bring to the organization and whether the client’s IT investments are fit for growth;

 Work with other consultants to find solutions for the problems, gaps, weaknesses and shortcomings identified in the existing business operations, processes and applications by either introducing the new ERP system to the management, or by revising existing manual and automated processes;

 Advising and assisting clients’ management on designing and implementing internal controls in the revised business processes and ERP systems, including input and entry, information processing, segregation of duties, approval and authorization, change management, restricted access and information recovery etc. to meet operations, financial reporting and compliance objectives of the organization;

 Advising management on changes required in job roles, reports, work flows etc.;

 Presenting revised business processes to the clients’ management and assisting in
documentation with respect to these;

 Providing training to clients’ management on ERP.

 Devising project plans and preparing and presenting project status reports at the steering committee meetings; and

 Leading a team of consultants and monitoring projects’ timelines to avoid cost overruns.

Now please look at this and tell me.. thanks..


----------



## sangakkara (Jan 20, 2019)

FAIS said:


> Checked with him again.. his Big4 consulting firm made some changes before signing the letter.. He was part of Business Solutions department:
> 
> Documenting, reviewing, assessing and evaluating clients’ existing business processes and systems. The aim was to identify opportunities for improved IT functional effectiveness, inefficiencies in the business processes and operations, weaknesses in the internal controls that might lead to failure in achievement of organisation’s business objectives. The objectives included bringing accuracy and transparency in business reporting to those charged with clients’ governance and other stakeholders through accurate recording and reporting of transactions (according to relevant laws and financial reporting framework), optimization of resources , delivering more value from business functions, enhancing internal controls, and reducing the risk of loss of assets etc;
> 
> ...



My only worry is whether VETASSESS assessor would look at this as IT Advisory work and Internal Control advisory work. Because there are cases that I know (in this forum also) where VETASSESS assessed these types of r&r as ITC Business Analyst or Internal Auditor. However, you never know how they would assess until you actually receive your assessment results in hand.

I only hope that they assess your friend as MC and give a positive result. If in case (worst-case scenario) they do not assess you as MC, still you have a chance to apply for a reassessment with detailed evidences to prove you are involved in MC work


----------



## FAIS (May 8, 2014)

sangakkara said:


> My only worry is whether VETASSESS assessor would look at this as IT Advisory work and Internal Control advisory work. Because there are cases that I know (in this forum also) where VETASSESS assessed these types of r&r as ITC Business Analyst or Internal Auditor. However, you never know how they would assess until you actually receive your assessment results in hand.
> 
> I only hope that they assess your friend as MC and give a positive result. If in case (worst-case scenario) they do not assess you as MC, still you have a chance to apply for a reassessment with detailed evidences to prove you are involved in MC work


There information sheet on the following link says this:

Job description
Management Consultants assist organisations to achieve greater efficiency and solve
organisational problems.
Areas of advice may cover areas including:
 Strategy
 Finance
 Human resources
 Information technology
 Operations


https://www.vetassess.com.au/Portals/0/Downloads/qualification_assessment/ManagementConsultant.pdf

So information technology is mentioned.. however, as you said, final decision rests with them.. lets see.. I will update you guys with the results..

By the way, how many weeks they are taking? He applied exactly 9.5 weeks back..


----------



## puneetsingha (Mar 27, 2019)

htatikonda said:


> Hi,
> 
> I got my Vetassess positive  outcome on July 8, 2015 for Management Consultant occupation. Unfortunately, SA closed the occupation in June 2015. Adding to this, I would be losing points for age criteria this October (33). (IELTS: L-7.5; R-7; S-7; W-6.5).
> 
> ...


Hi Dear,

How long vetassess takes to asses ?

Kindly share your experience


----------



## Lets_play! (Mar 28, 2019)

Hi Everyone!

This is my first post here! First, I want to thank all for their insights! So useful to be armed with all this information!

I have one specific query and would appreciate any help I can get: 

About the minimum $AUD 90,000 caveat... I was consulting someone at Yaxis for an initial assessment and she said that it wasn't compulsory. I have been a management consultant for over 3 years but not with that kind of salary. Is there any loophole that I am not aware of?

Like I said, ANYY help is appreciated! 

Thank you!


----------



## Maximus (May 8, 2018)

Lets_play! said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi there,

There is no such annual remuneration condition. 

You need to clearly make a point that your regular day job responsibilities involve external advisory for the Private sector / Government sector clients.

Cheers!



Typed on the go using Tapatalk. Please ignore typos.


----------



## kapilkk (Mar 28, 2019)

Management Consulting and Manager are different skill codes. Org chart is needed for manager, not management consultant


----------



## Gigi B (Jan 8, 2019)

Hi everyone. Hope you're doing great. 
I have a query regarding educational qualifications - alums from IIMs could help out.
I have done my Bachelors in engineering post which I studied at IIM Calcutta for the flagship 2 year PGDM program. My doubt is - will my education be considered as relevant, since PGDM is technically not a masters degree? Do I have to submit any extra proof to show that PGDM is equivalent to MBA in India?

Thanks!


----------



## Harsh11patil (Oct 5, 2017)

*Org Chart?*



anikwt said:


> I didn't get any telephone either - Vetassess went through my docs and gave me a positive assessment without further questions


Providing org chart is mandatory for MC assessment?


----------



## sidganesh (Jul 31, 2016)

Gigi B said:


> Hi everyone. Hope you're doing great.
> I have a query regarding educational qualifications - alums from IIMs could help out.
> I have done my Bachelors in engineering post which I studied at IIM Calcutta for the flagship 2 year PGDM program. My doubt is - will my education be considered as relevant, since PGDM is technically not a masters degree? Do I have to submit any extra proof to show that PGDM is equivalent to MBA in India?
> 
> Thanks!


I had a consultation with VETASSESS And was told PDGM will be equivalent to masters (though I think its is categorised under bachelors for PR purposes). The consultant also advised me to try to connect my engineering degree with my career path. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## sidganesh (Jul 31, 2016)

Harsh11patil said:


> Providing org chart is mandatory for MC assessment?


I think for managerial occupations (and management consultant is not on this list). However, during my VETASSESS consultation, I was encouraged to submit this to help them in their assessment.


----------



## Harsh11patil (Oct 5, 2017)

sidganesh said:


> I think for managerial occupations (and management consultant is not on this list). However, during my VETASSESS consultation, I was encouraged to submit this to help them in their assessment.


Thanks for the response Sidganesh. how about interview? from the thread, i cod figure out that interview is at their discretion. Am i right?


----------



## sidganesh (Jul 31, 2016)

Harsh11patil said:


> Thanks for the response Sidganesh. how about interview? from the thread, i cod figure out that interview is at their discretion. Am i right?


Yes, that's what I understand from this forum. I thought the applicant gets a chance to clarify his case over a phone interview if VETASSESS have any questions before they make a decision but that does not seem to be the case.


----------



## yousuf008 (Jun 3, 2016)

do we need to attach salary slips for assesment ?


----------



## sureshpemmaraju (Apr 10, 2019)

Dear Team, 

Here are the R&R I plan to put for VETASSESS for Management Consultant. Do these suffice, or we need to add /remove any thing. 

Any help is highly appreciated, thanks in advance. 

•	To gather, analyze and distribute competitor intelligence for a major Novartis brand/therapy area
•	Participate in commercial strategic meetings and discussions with stakeholders to discuss and identify current and future business needs 
•	Assisting clients in identifying and evaluating the market entry and go-to-market strategies for new product launches, including the evaluation of market dynamics and regulatory environment
•	Preparation of market performance and analytics models to assist the client in evaluating current & future potential of product with respect to life cycle
•	Designing and presenting recommendations based on the generated outputs to all stakeholders, and facilitate strategic decision making
•	Identifying opportunities in terms of acquisitions and in-licensing of product for client in different business segments 
•	Proven track record in enhancing service levels, client management, improving workflow processes and team management
•	Ensure proper documentation of projects by creating and updating project brief forms, project plans, storyboards/templates and QC checklists
•	Developing recommendations and exercising informed business judgment to address client issues
•	Delivering best-in-class customer service to keep clients informed of major events and implications related to their businesses


----------



## yousuf008 (Jun 3, 2016)

hey just PM you kindly check


----------



## sureshpemmaraju (Apr 10, 2019)

yousuf008 said:


> hey just PM you kindly check


PM for who?


----------



## r.moini (Apr 11, 2019)

Hi everyone
I need to get assessment to add points to my partner and i need the assessment but i dont know if my work experience is suitable for vetassess or not.
could you please help me on this?
i have worked for 5 years for a university as a consultant and advisor and i got paid by them,but i am not employee of any consulting firm or company.
is there anybody have experience in such problem?
thanks


----------



## PYIND (Apr 4, 2019)

*Geeting Added to WhatsApp group of Management Consultant*

Memebers,

What is the process to get added to whatsapp group of Management Consultant

Thanks
PY


----------



## FAIS (May 8, 2014)

sangakkara said:


> My only worry is whether VETASSESS assessor would look at this as IT Advisory work and Internal Control advisory work. Because there are cases that I know (in this forum also) where VETASSESS assessed these types of r&r as ITC Business Analyst or Internal Auditor. However, you never know how they would assess until you actually receive your assessment results in hand.
> 
> I only hope that they assess your friend as MC and give a positive result. If in case (worst-case scenario) they do not assess you as MC, still you have a chance to apply for a reassessment with detailed evidences to prove you are involved in MC work


Hey mate.. his assessment has come *positive*. Even they have accepted his ACCA qualification as highly relevant. But he told me that it took a lot of convincing. He provided UN model curricula for professional accountants, IFAC subject areas to support his qualification.. ACCA contains a lot of Strategic Management subjects so they accepted it being a highly relevant qualification..


----------



## FAIS (May 8, 2014)

PYIND said:


> Forum Members,
> 
> This is my first post in expat forum and would like to get guidance from you guys.
> 
> ...


Your one year MBA is fine for selecting Management Consultant occupation.. Only if could show that your work experience is related to this occupation, not the IT Business Analysis, which is assessed by ACS.

Please post your specific work experience from statement of service here. Some people are experienced enough to tell you if you are going to be succeeded with VETASSESS or not.


----------



## FAIS (May 8, 2014)

r.moini said:


> Hi everyone
> I need to get assessment to add points to my partner and i need the assessment but i dont know if my work experience is suitable for vetassess or not.
> could you please help me on this?
> i have worked for 5 years for a university as a consultant and advisor and i got paid by them,but i am not employee of any consulting firm or company.
> ...


No here here can give you any advice unless you post your duties from your statement of service.

And yes, VETASSESS accepts working for organizations other than consulting firms, however, it is much more easier if you work with one.


----------



## FAIS (May 8, 2014)

Harsh11patil said:


> Providing org chart is mandatory for MC assessment?


Nopes. But VETASSESS may ask if assessors has any doubt.


----------



## PYIND (Apr 4, 2019)

FAIS said:


> Your one year MBA is fine for selecting Management Consultant occupation.. Only if could show that your work experience is related to this occupation, not the IT Business Analysis, which is assessed by ACS.
> 
> Please post your specific work experience from statement of service here. Some people are experienced enough to tell you if you are going to be succeeded with VETASSESS or not.


Thanks FAIS for responding.

I am currently employed with Big 4 for past 4 year after my MBA.
I am into pure play client consulting role and provide strategic and organization guidance to CXO and director level employees of my client. I would not put my role as Business analyst.

My prior work ex of 8 years was also client facing. Based on your experience of guiding people, do you think that VETASSESS could consider some part of it and can include that as positive in my MC assessment?

Also Is there a possibility of getting a state sponsorship with 65 points ( 25+15+20 + 5 (Work ex)?


----------



## FAIS (May 8, 2014)

PYIND said:


> Thanks FAIS for responding.
> 
> I am currently employed with Big 4 for past 4 year after my MBA.
> I am into pure play client consulting role and provide strategic and organization guidance to CXO and director level employees of my client. I would not put my role as Business analyst.
> ...


Your role seems highly relevant to MC.

Your experience will be counted from your first bachelors degree plus one year, whether the bachelors is nor in highly relevant subjects.

So if you have completed a bachelors degree in IT, say, in 2010, but all your work experience is MC related, AND you have completed a MBA (or any other relevant qualification) in 2015, your experience will be counted from 2011 (after one year in relevant role post first degree) onwards. If you have not completed your MBA, your experience will be counted from 2013 (three years post any bachelors not relevant)

I don't know about 65 points.. But on myimmitracker, all 65 pointers with MC occupation have been invited by NSW.. no one is left.. So there's definitely a chance.


----------



## yousuf008 (Jun 3, 2016)

FAIS said:


> Hey mate.. his assessment has come *positive*. Even they have accepted his ACCA qualification as highly relevant. But he told me that it took a lot of convincing. He provided UN model curricula for professional accountants, IFAC subject areas to support his qualification.. ACCA contains a lot of Strategic Management subjects so they accepted it being a highly relevant qualification..


FAIS just PM you , kindly check .


----------



## PYIND (Apr 4, 2019)

FAIS said:


> Your role seems highly relevant to MC.
> 
> Your experience will be counted from your first bachelors degree plus one year, whether the bachelors is nor in highly relevant subjects.
> 
> ...


Thanks again FAIS. Some more data for you to help answer my question

Here is my timeline:
2002-2006- Btech completed (Computer Science)
2006-2013- Company 1 (7.5 years) ( I hope I am able to justify this as MC R&R)
2014-2015- MBA ( 1.5 year)
2015-current - Company 2 - Big 4 (4 years)
So Total work ex in last 10 years = 4 + 4.5 = 8.5 years

With this information which would be the most likely action by VETASSESS 
1- deduct just 1 year and provide me 7.5 years as relevant work ex for MC 
2- Deduct 3 years and provide 5.5 years as relevant MC work ex
3- Just consider my last 3 years post MBA for MC 

Your response is highly appreciated


----------



## FAIS (May 8, 2014)

PYIND said:


> Thanks again FAIS. Some more data for you to help answer my question
> 
> Here is my timeline:
> 2002-2006- Btech completed (Computer Science)
> ...


If you are able to justify your earlier experience, first action seems more likely.. but action # 2 is definite if not the first one.. 

So you will get minimum 15 points even if they deduct 3 years..


----------



## sangakkara (Jan 20, 2019)

FAIS said:


> Hey mate.. his assessment has come *positive*. Even they have accepted his ACCA qualification as highly relevant. But he told me that it took a lot of convincing. He provided UN model curricula for professional accountants, IFAC subject areas to support his qualification.. ACCA contains a lot of Strategic Management subjects so they accepted it being a highly relevant qualification..


This is great news. Congrats to your friend. don't delay, go ahead and lodge an EOI. Good luck mate


----------



## FAIS (May 8, 2014)

sangakkara said:


> This is great news. Congrats to your friend. don't delay, go ahead and lodge an EOI. Good luck mate


Already lodged.. But he has 65 points.. I think it is difficult for him to get 190 NSW.. although I have seen some 65 pointers getting invitations..


----------



## sangakkara (Jan 20, 2019)

FAIS said:


> Already lodged.. But he has 65 points.. I think it is difficult for him to get 190 NSW.. although I have seen some 65 pointers getting invitations..


Does he have 65 with SS? or without?


----------



## FAIS (May 8, 2014)

sangakkara said:


> Does he have 65 with SS? or without?


Without ss.. 

His one year experience has been deducted and was awarded with only two years experience.. so lets see... I think Thursday is the day when everything will be cleared..


----------



## Tanveer1987 (Aug 1, 2018)

Hi, My wife have an experience in management consultant from overseas. I am planning to have a skill assessment for her to claim 5 points. 

Do you know what are the documents VETASSESS want other than work experience and payslips? 
And what else needs to be considered while applying? Thanks


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

Tanveer1987 said:


> Hi, My wife have an experience in management consultant from overseas. I am planning to have a skill assessment for her to claim 5 points.
> 
> Do you know what are the documents VETASSESS want other than work experience and payslips?
> And what else needs to be considered while applying? Thanks


List of required docos is here:
https://www.vetassess.com.au/skills...tion/general-occupations/eligibility-criteria


----------



## Tanveer1987 (Aug 1, 2018)

Guys, 

Do you think this JD will be good enough to get a positive skill assessment ? 

Business Development Consultant - HR: (1 year experience) - Also want to know if 1 year overseas experience is enough or not?

Advising management on the formulation and administration of plans and policies for human resource activities.
Creating informative, actionable and repeatable reporting that highlights relevant business trends and opportunities for improvement
Analyzing and recommending solutions to human resource issues relating to the assigned program or section area.
Conducting periodic audits of human resource activities to ensure compliance with laws, policies and procedures
Developing, revising and implementing HR policies and procedures
Ensuring program or section area is in compliance with other established policies and procedures and with any relevant federal, state or local legislation
Interpreting & evaluating research data and develop integrated business analyses and projections for incorporation into strategic decision-making
Suggesting changes to senior management using analytics to support your recommendations. Actively participating in the implementation of approved changes
Assisting in the planning and organizing of the assigned program or section area
Preparing and maintaining special internal and external reports as requested 
Assisting with developing, coordinating and recommending changes for the improvement of workflow in the program 
Creating informative, actionable and repeatable reporting that highlights relevant business trends and opportunities for improvement
Leading special and cross-functional project teams
Presenting training sessions related to the assigned program or section area

Also, I do I need to do a full assessment for claiming 5 points from partner. 

Kindly advice pls  

Also, if anybody recently did their assessment kindly provide me some guidance pls


----------



## FAIS (May 8, 2014)

Tanveer1987 said:


> Guys,
> 
> Do you think this JD will be good enough to get a positive skill assessment ?
> 
> ...


Looks like human resource adviser to me..


----------



## Tanveer1987 (Aug 1, 2018)

heretic87 said:


> Hi Seenivas, I just concluded my assessment. They were ok with me using scanned copies of original transcripts. Do check the requirements page on vetassess in any case.


Hi there,

Would you be able to share your JD/ task here so that I can at least get an idea?? My wife worked as a business analyst and I am kinda confused how to go about it. You help would be appreciated. 

Thanks


----------



## Tanveer1987 (Aug 1, 2018)

Tanveer1987 said:


> Guys,
> 
> Do you think this JD will be good enough to get a positive skill assessment ?
> 
> ...



Was wondering if anybody else can help with this? Thanks


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

Tanveer1987 said:


> Guys,
> 
> Do you think this JD will be good enough to get a positive skill assessment ?
> 
> ...


The template my peers and I have used is listing out the ANZSCO bullet points, and elaborating underneath them.

For example, for MC:

_Tasks Include:
assisting and encouraging the development of objectives, strategies and plans aimed at achieving customer satisfaction and the efficient use of organisations' resources
discussing business and organisational shortcomings with clients
analysing and evaluating current systems and structures
discussing current systems with staff and observing systems at all levels of organisation
directing clients towards more efficient organisation and developing solutions to organisational problems
undertaking and reviewing work studies by analysing existing and proposed methods and procedures such as administrative and clerical procedures
recording and analysing organisations' work flow charts, records, reports, manuals and job descriptions
preparing and recommending proposals to revise methods and procedures, alter work flows, redefine job functions and resolve organisational problems
assisting in implementing approved recommendations, issuing revised instructions and procedure manuals, and drafting other documentation
reviewing operating procedures and advising of departures from procedures and standards_

1220.0 - ANZSCO - Australian and New Zealand Standard Classification of Occupations, First Edition, Revision 1

-

It would be choosing 5-6 and then elaborating under each heading in 4-5 paragraphs.

Some of the bullet points you have seem to map to what a MC does, some don't in my mind. Perhaps start with putting your bullet points under the relevant MC bullet points? And then turn it into prose. 

In my mind nothing wrong with specialising in HR / capability issues per se.

Goes without saying a reputable MARA agent will likely have the best answer as to how you might proceed.

edit:

Also note, for MC - providing these services to clients, particularly external clients, is a big piece from what I have observed in this thread.


----------



## Tanveer1987 (Aug 1, 2018)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> The template my peers and I have used is listing out the ANZSCO bullet points, and elaborating underneath them.
> 
> For example, for MC:
> 
> ...



Thanks for the info! Yes, I need to speak with a MARA agent! Thanks again


----------



## ashishr (Apr 22, 2019)

Hi Guys,

I am new to this forum. I am planning to apply for the MC skill assessment. Below is my profile.

B.Tech in Biotechnology

Post qualification work ex.:
a) 1.5 years as Consultant - Client interaction role - Company A
b) 3 years as Business Analyst - Client interaction role - Company B
c) 3.5 years as Manager - Internal (No client interaction) - Company C (Current)

Please advise if this is relevant and what is the likelihood of a positive assessment?


----------



## alice rx (Apr 17, 2019)

Hi guys, I am planning to apply for the MC skill assessment. I am a 40 yr old offshore applicant, around 5 years work experience in Management consultant 224711 (handling external clients), wanted to confirm which state I am eligible for to apply under 489 visa ( 60 +10). Please reply.


----------



## onesassa (Feb 28, 2019)

*Reference Letter that led to positive skills assessment*

Hi all, 

would anyone be able to share with me their reference letter that got them a positive skills assessment for Business Consultant? I am really struggling... 

I would REALLY appreciate it!!

Cheers!

Lisa :yo:


----------



## onesassa (Feb 28, 2019)

Also, does anyone have good experiences with a Mara agent that's focused on Management professions (possibly even Management consultants)? I believe my choice of lawyer was a rather poor one and my negative Skills Assessment Outcome could have been avoided...


----------



## aroonr_88 (Jan 3, 2018)

Hi,

My wife is a primary applicant with 75 points. We did her EOI today 30.4.19 as my EOI ( Internal Auditor with 189: 80 points and 190: 80+SS) seems to be a super long wait.

My agent has mentioned that with 75 points there is still a good chance of 189 for her in next 2 rounds. Any expert opinions on how long the realistic wait would be for her 189? 

Also should i proceed for 190 NSW as well for Management consultant if that is more hope of an invite there ?

Breakup as below: 
Code: 224711 ( Management Consultant)
Age: 30
English: 20
Education: 15
Experience:5
Partner: 5


----------



## onesassa (Feb 28, 2019)

aroonr_88 said:


> Hi,
> 
> My wife is a primary applicant with 75 points. We did her EOI today 30.4.19 as my EOI ( Internal Auditor with 189: 80 points and 190: 80+SS) seems to be a super long wait.
> 
> ...



Hey, congrats on the EOI! Interesting question, I was wondering the same. 
Aslo, are you happy with your agent? If so, can you share his details with me? I'm still trying to find an agent that knows his/her stuff around Management consultants  Thanks so much!!


----------



## aroonr_88 (Jan 3, 2018)

onesassa said:


> Hey, congrats on the EOI! Interesting question, I was wondering the same.
> Aslo, are you happy with your agent? If so, can you share his details with me? I'm still trying to find an agent that knows his/her stuff around Management consultants  Thanks so much!!


Hi,

Im using an agent called Aussizz. You can search them online to get more details.

I am not recommending anyone here as every agent has their pros and cons, so please do a bit of research before you select an agent. Not that tough to do the process yourself if you do have the time.


----------



## alice rx (Apr 17, 2019)

Hi guys, I am planning to apply for the MC skill assessment. I am an offshore applicant, around 7 years work experience in Management consultant 224711 (handling external clients), wanted to confirm which state I am eligible for to apply under 489 visa ( 60 +10). Please reply.


----------



## Messi_91 (May 7, 2019)

Hi everyone,

Could really use your help !

I finished my masters in Australia in project management.

Since then I have Working as an consultant- Analytics in one of the big 4 firm for 1year in Australia 

Planning on getting skills assessed with vetassess .


What are my chances. ?


----------



## Tanveer1987 (Aug 1, 2018)

Hey Guys,

Can you please confirm if RnR and the task mentioned in the resume will be the same? Or do I need to put in 2 different ways?

Kindly advice. TIA


----------



## sidganesh (Jul 31, 2016)

I got a positive assessment from VETASSESS but they've considered only my current experience (Big 4 Advisory Firm). My previous stint at a bank - where I was also involved project finance advisory services (in addition to managing a portfolio of loans) - was completely ignored for being not very similar to the ANZSCO description of Management Consulting. 

I had explained in the cover note to my CV how my banking role links up with my current job but that has obviously not had any impact.

I wonder if a re-assessment would be worthwhile though I'm not sure if I can submit any further supporting documentation. 

Any thoughts?


----------



## Maximus (May 8, 2018)

Messi_91 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Use points calculator from DHA website to calculate your points. If it is 65+ (for 189 visa) / 70+ (for 190), go for it.

Cheers!

Typed on the go using Tapatalk. Please ignore typos.


----------



## Maximus (May 8, 2018)

Tanveer1987 said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> Can you please confirm if RnR and the task mentioned in the resume will be the same? Or do I need to put in 2 different ways?
> 
> Kindly advice. TIA


It can be different. Both should imply the same job role.

Cheers!



Typed on the go using Tapatalk. Please ignore typos.


----------



## Maximus (May 8, 2018)

sidganesh said:


> I got a positive assessment from VETASSESS but they've considered only my current experience (Big 4 Advisory Firm). My previous stint at a bank - where I was also involved project finance advisory services (in addition to managing a portfolio of loans) - was completely ignored for being not very similar to the ANZSCO description of Management Consulting.
> 
> I had explained in the cover note to my CV how my banking role links up with my current job but that has obviously not had any impact.
> 
> ...


Apply for re-assessment if you can get additional proof from previous employer mentioning project details i.e. project done (aligned with Management Consultant profile) / your role. Try mentioning 2-3+ engagements.

They will not budge with simple re-assessment application.

Cheers!

Typed on the go using Tapatalk. Please ignore typos.


----------



## Maximus (May 8, 2018)

alice rx said:


> Hi guys, I am planning to apply for the MC skill assessment. I am an offshore applicant, around 7 years work experience in Management consultant 224711 (handling external clients), wanted to confirm which state I am eligible for to apply under 489 visa ( 60 +10). Please reply.


Look at https://www.anzscosearch.com/search/ by ANZSCO code for state eligibility.

NSW is there; Vic not..

Cheers!

Typed on the go using Tapatalk. Please ignore typos.


----------



## Tanveer1987 (Aug 1, 2018)

Hey Guys, another quick question? Is there any requirement for salary range (AUD) while assessing the qualification for MC? Haven't seen anything anywhere but one of my friend told me that might come into their consideration. Any thoughts on that?


----------



## Su_Shri (Nov 23, 2017)

Not Exactly..I do not think so they consider salary slab for this.


----------



## alice rx (Apr 17, 2019)

Maximus said:


> Look at https://www.anzscosearch.com/search/ by ANZSCO code for state eligibility.
> 
> NSW is there; Vic not..
> 
> ...


thanks mate !!


----------



## Messi_91 (May 7, 2019)

Maximus said:


> Use points calculator from DHA website to calculate your points. If it is 65+ (for 189 visa) / 70+ (for 190), go for it.
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> Typed on the go using Tapatalk. Please ignore typos.


Do you think my masters is highly relavent and do you think i will get a positive assisment for analytics consultant with a big 4


----------



## MR7 (May 16, 2019)

*Any chances?*

Hello All

Recently came across this forum while I was searching the web for Australian PR visa details, skills etc

My Profile 

B.E (Mechanical) 2011
PGDIM (~MBA) 2014 (From one of the top B-school in India)

I have 5 yrs of experience as a BA in India's largest IT services company 

My role involves offering Supply Chain consulting services to clients in the Mfg industry

Does my profile suit for the Management consultant skilled occupation?

I haven't given by IELTS/PTE exam but assuming if I score a perfect 20 my points would be as 

Age 30, Eng 20, Qual 15 - Total 65

I want to know how my experience would be assessed (+ve or -ve) and If positive how many points can I expect to be added?

I've gone through this forum pages and saw that experience is being deducted for some and if that is the case I may only get 5 points which takes me to 70 

So what would be my chances with 70 (for 189) or 70 + 5 (for SS)

Thanks in advance


----------



## guigaoh2o (Apr 2, 2016)

hi everybody!!

I am about to apply for my partner skills assessment for MANAGEMENT CONSULTANT through VETASSESS and I have some doubts about the process. 

She graduated as a bachelor in Business Administration and worked as a Management Consultant from 12/2010 till 10/2015 in a consultancy firm. after that she moved to australia and worked as a property manager (not really related to her career).

Reading the VETASSESS booklet, I could see that they will check if she has at least 1year exp related to her career (in the last 5years) as her degree is considered HIGHLY RELEVANT to Management Consultant, right? 

But looking at her dates, she will have a little bit more than a year to be used by vetassess to match her degree with the occupation of MC.

My doubt is:
As we are doing her skills assessment just to obtain the 5 partner points and add in my application, is it necessary that she need to have more experience in the area to get a positive outcome from VETASSESS?

This job experience she has, plus all her documents from University and work references should be enough to get the +ve outcome?

I would appreciate any help! good luck everybody!!!


----------



## Maximus (May 8, 2018)

guigaoh2o said:


> hi everybody!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi there,

There is not minimum years of experience requirement for getting 5 spouse points. If you can get positive assessment for occupation and education for any job codes as per the MLTSSL list for your spouse, it should be fine.

Cheers!



Typed on the go using Tapatalk. Please ignore typos.


----------



## bahlv (Aug 24, 2016)

Hello folks

I got a positive skill assessment but they took the first 2.5 years as qualification. So I got 7.6 years and my agent says its ok as we applied in Jan, by June I complete 8 years. 

So I will apply with max points (in my case 75 if I score the highest in PTE). 

However, the last round results say the cut off is 80 points  March it was 75

I am confused. 

Also, would this remain in the list come July 2019 revisions?


----------



## alice rx (Apr 17, 2019)

Hi Everybody, I am Sam here with around 7 years of work experience as a Management consultant. I am planning to do skill assessment soon but just wanted to know how many years of employment would they consider. Is it more important that the work experience should be in the last 5yrs or the last 10 years? As I have few gaps in Management consultancy since last 5 yrs.
pLS REPLY!!


----------



## Maximus (May 8, 2018)

bahlv said:


> Hello folks
> 
> I got a positive skill assessment but they took the first 2.5 years as qualification. So I got 7.6 years and my agent says its ok as we applied in Jan, by June I complete 8 years.
> 
> ...


Hi, 

If you upload documents that shows job continuity since last Vetassess skill assessment, your work experience up to latest month will be valid. 

For Management Consultant profile, score above 70 is good for getting invite. 80 is for accountant / software engineer profile.

Cheers!

Typed on the go using Tapatalk. Please ignore typos.


----------



## Maximus (May 8, 2018)

alice rx said:


> Hi Everybody, I am Sam here with around 7 years of work experience as a Management consultant. I am planning to do skill assessment soon but just wanted to know how many years of employment would they consider. Is it more important that the work experience should be in the last 5yrs or the last 10 years? As I have few gaps in Management consultancy since last 5 yrs.
> pLS REPLY!!


Hi there,

At least one year relevant experience in the last 5 years for the job code assessed is required e.g. for Management Consultant profile, you should have worked in the desired profile for one year in the last five years.

Total work experience out of last 10 years employed is considered. 

Cheers!

Typed on the go using Tapatalk. Please ignore typos.


----------



## alice rx (Apr 17, 2019)

Maximus said:


> Hi there,
> 
> At least one year relevant experience in the last 5 years for the job code assessed is required e.g. for Management Consultant profile, you should have worked in the desired profile for one year in the last five years.
> 
> ...


thanks mate! You are a life saver!!


----------



## MR7 (May 16, 2019)

MR7 said:


> Hello All
> 
> Recently came across this forum while I was searching the web for Australian PR visa details, skills etc
> 
> ...


Need help!!

I have a degree in Mech Engg. and PG in MBA (PGDIM) but my entire 5 years of experience is post MBA as a BA.

So will I be able to gain 10 points for my work-ex or will there be a deduction of some points for initial training :faint: ?

Please advice as I want to go for the skill assessment soon!!

Thanks in Advance


----------



## pradeep.s (Jan 7, 2019)

*Skill Assessment Fee*

What is the skills assessment fee for VETASSESS - management consultant if i am applying from outside AU?


----------



## Maximus (May 8, 2018)

MR7 said:


> Need help!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi,

Not sure if Vetassess will consider BA's profile similar to this ANZSCO code. Their deduction of number of years from experience is also highly unpredictable. Good luck to you!

Cheers!

Typed on the go using Tapatalk. Please ignore typos.


----------



## Maximus (May 8, 2018)

pradeep.s said:


> What is the skills assessment fee for VETASSESS - management consultant if i am applying from outside AU?


Think it was about 900 AUD. Please check their website. 

Cheers!

Typed on the go using Tapatalk. Please ignore typos.


----------



## annechela (May 13, 2019)

Good to see that this is still possible under the PR scheme. I thought this was move to the short term list


----------



## pradeep.s (Jan 7, 2019)

*Work Reference Letters/Statutory Declaration*

Is it mandatory to get the Work Ref. Letter (or Statutory Declaration) signed by HR/immediate manager? I read this link https://bit.ly/2M8crLF but it was still not clear. Can I get a Statutory Declaration from my ex-manager detailing my RnR/projects instead of my current manager? (getting from my current manager might be difficult for me). Thanks in advance!


----------



## MR7 (May 16, 2019)

*Should I go ahead or not?*



Maximus said:


> Hi,
> 
> Not sure if Vetassess will consider BA's profile similar to this ANZSCO code. Their deduction of number of years from experience is also highly unpredictable. Good luck to you!
> 
> ...


Hi Maximus 

Thanks for the reply!!

I've gone through the ICT Business Analyst R&R but I do not have a computer science degree or the required 33% core subjects in my undergrad.

The other closely related skill code according to my RnR is Management consultant - Providing Supply chain consulting (through IT solutions) 

What should I do now ? Go ahead with MC assessment or not? 

Anyone with a similar profile and working in a IT company please comment 

Thanks in Advance


----------



## a.merchant20 (May 24, 2019)

sidganesh said:


> I got a positive assessment from VETASSESS but they've considered only my current experience (Big 4 Advisory Firm). My previous stint at a bank - where I was also involved project finance advisory services (in addition to managing a portfolio of loans) - was completely ignored for being not very similar to the ANZSCO description of Management Consulting.
> 
> I had explained in the cover note to my CV how my banking role links up with my current job but that has obviously not had any impact.
> 
> ...


Hi Mate,

Apologies I am not really answering your question but could really use your help. I too work in Risk Advisory with a Big 4 but unfortunately got a negative assessment from vetassess. Can you please help me with the experience letter ? How did you align it with ANZCO ? If you're able to shed some light that will be very helpful. I am pretty convinced that the work I do nicely lines up with a MC but I just didn't elaborate on my experience as much as I should have. So planning to go for a reassessment and need some help!


----------



## a.merchant20 (May 24, 2019)

onesassa said:


> Also, does anyone have good experiences with a Mara agent that's focused on Management professions (possibly even Management consultants)? I believe my choice of lawyer was a rather poor one and my negative Skills Assessment Outcome could have been avoided...


Hi,

Did you get anywhere with your application ? I am in the same bandwagon. Got a negative assessment and need help with reference letter.

Thanks


----------



## a.merchant20 (May 24, 2019)

salbhir said:


> In fact anyone who wants to join the WhatsApp group can PM me.
> This is only for people who have applied in job code 224711 themselves.


Hi, can you please add me to the Whatsapp group ? I applied for a skills assessment under 224711 MC.
Name: Abdul Sattar Phone: <*SNIP*> *See "Inappropriate content", here: https://www.expatforum.com/expats/e...-please-read-before-posting.html#post13155594 kaju/moderator
*
Cheers


----------



## Maximus (May 8, 2018)

MR7 said:


> Hi Maximus
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I believe ICT Business Analyst would be more suitable to you going by your job role. In the educational qualifications, you need not necessarily have Computer science degree. 

Better to book for 30 mins discussion appointment with Vetassess as they can guide you better. 

Create login at Vetassess and book your slot by paying fees. 

If ICT BA is more apt for you, you may need to get assessment through ACS. 

Cheers!

Typed on the go using Tapatalk. Please ignore typos.


----------



## MR7 (May 16, 2019)

*Is ACS assessment still relevant?*



Maximus said:


> I believe ICT Business Analyst would be more suitable to you going by your job role. In the educational qualifications, you need not necessarily have Computer science degree.
> 
> Better to book for 30 mins discussion appointment with Vetassess as they can guide you better.
> 
> ...


Hi Maximus 

Thanks for the info!!

I've gone through the ACS Assessment page and found out that for people with No ICT qualification, they are required to go for RPL assessment

I read about it online and saw the below points 

The RPL applicant must submit two relevant project reports through the ACS Project Report Form. While one of them needs to be a project undertaken in the past three years, the other one needs to be undertaken within the past five years.

Parameters that Need Consideration for Skill Assessment basis ACS Guidelines:

1. The applicant needs to put forth details on different technologies used, techniques followed, towards ensuring quality and project management
2. They need to highlight specific topologies pertaining the network requirements and installed secure facilities
3. Specify personal contributions by way of design element that led to a smooth implementation
4. Specific methodologies for system analysis and design
5. Techniques used for Database design and management
6. Specify the programming languages and design paradigms
7. Highlight the managerial aspect of the projects, roles and responsibilities that cater to ICT requirements.

But points 2 to 6 are completely irrelevant for my experience and the only technology I used is MS office 

I'm not sure what to do now because my RPL assessment would be a tough nut to crack!!

Please advice

Thanks in advance


----------



## Messi_91 (May 7, 2019)

Maximus said:


> Use points calculator from DHA website to calculate your points. If it is 65+ (for 189 visa) / 70+ (for 190), go for it.
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> Typed on the go using Tapatalk. Please ignore typos.


Thanks for the reply. 


I’m on TR and i have only 70points . Should i apply any ways.... i am working in austrila at the moment and did my masters here


----------



## ashishmalikdelhi (May 27, 2019)

*CA and Caveats*

Hi Mates,
I did my Chartered Accountancy (CA) and B. Com (Hons.) 16 years back. However, my latest experience in last 11 years has been in SAP Consulting where in I visit clients and suggest/ implement Finance Systems for them. In between, I have also worked for end users though profile is same. My queries:
1. Since I don't possess IT degree, I can't apply for ICT in ACS. Since my work experience is not in Finance/ Accounts, I can't apply for CPA for skills assessment. Please advise for my application in Management Consultant role.
2. What are these caveats- some where i read the minimum base salary should be AUD 90K, Is it for current CTC or what?
Please advice soon.
Regards
Ashish Malik


----------



## Maximus (May 8, 2018)

Messi_91 said:


> Thanks for the reply.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good luck! 

Typed on the go using Tapatalk. Please ignore typos.


----------



## Maximus (May 8, 2018)

ashishmalikdelhi said:


> Hi Mates,
> 
> I did my Chartered Accountancy (CA) and B. Com (Hons.) 16 years back. However, my latest experience in last 11 years has been in SAP Consulting where in I visit clients and suggest/ implement Finance Systems for them. In between, I have also worked for end users though profile is same. My queries:
> 
> ...


Hi there,

Better to book for Vetassess consultation over phone. Share all the information with them e.g. your RnR, few project handled, educational qualifications etc before telephonic consultation. 

It is a subjective manner and they can guide you better.

Cheers!

Typed on the go using Tapatalk. Please ignore typos.


----------



## Maximus (May 8, 2018)

VIyer said:


> Hi All,
> 
> 
> 
> I'm creating a new thread for people applying for Australia PR under 224711 (Management Consultant). Hope to keep track and provide more info within the group on the status of applications.


Hi VIyer,

Why new group? Let this group be one such stop. Splitting it further may lead to wastage of time to browse through multiple group for the same profile. 

Cheers!

Typed on the go using Tapatalk. Please ignore typos.


----------



## Maximus (May 8, 2018)

Maximus said:


> Hi VIyer,
> 
> Why new group? Let this group be one such stop. Splitting it further may lead to wastage of time to browse through multiple group for the same profile.
> 
> ...


Ignore above message.. Looks like I replied to very old message on the go..

Typed on the go using Tapatalk. Please ignore typos.


----------



## anikwt (Feb 6, 2019)

For Management Consulting, the requirement of serving external clients in a client-facing role seems to be critical. From what I see, it will be difficult to get a positive assessment for MC if you are only involved in designing IT solutions for supply chain



MR7 said:


> Hi Maximus
> 
> Thanks for the reply!!
> 
> ...


----------



## shankysplace (May 30, 2019)

*Management consultant pre-qualification*

Hi guys, i am a newbie here. I have been reading your posts and this is so helpful. I work in singapore as a management consultant with an international consulting house. I have been at this role from Sep 2015 to now. I finished my MBA from the national university of singapore in june 2015 and has been in this role since now. Prior to this i worked as a Business Analyst (through a body shop) for an international investment bank for around 3 + years in Singapore as well. 

My question - I am sure my post MBA qualification will count in my current role as per the JD for a mgmt consultant.. what i am not sure if whether i can use my pre- MBA work experience for assessment ? I know many of the items described there was done by me and i can easily get a letter verifying this as well. 

Appreciate your help guys..cheers!


----------



## MR7 (May 16, 2019)

*Please suggest*



anikwt said:


> For Management Consulting, the requirement of serving external clients in a client-facing role seems to be critical. From what I see, it will be difficult to get a positive assessment for MC if you are only involved in designing IT solutions for supply chain



Hi Anikwt 

Thanks for the info!!

The work we do is only for external clients and some primary research on industry trends and drivers. But in most cases we do not specifically design any solution but mostly work on analyzing current state and provide to-be state for the client. Also look into RFPs and create PoC's and PoV's on company developed tools/ domain specific knowledge with a solution.

Will this suffice for MC assessment or not? :fingerscrossed:

Or If I go ahead with ICT BA will there be a deduction in my work ex?

I have 5 yrs work exp as a BA post my Masters degree (2014) but do not have relevant computing subjects neither in my Degree nor in Masters

Also my work exp is completely based on my Master's degree so will that be considered for assessment or not?

Thanks in advance


----------



## a.merchant20 (May 24, 2019)

*Re-assessment*

Hello to all the group members and thanks in advance for all your help.

Some background about me-
Experience = I am a CA with c.8 years of experience (3 years in External Audit and just about 5 years in Forensic / Risk Advisory). All of my experience is working with a Big 4 firm in the Middle East.

Current Status- Currently working for a Big4 firm based out of Sydney in Risk Advisory. I am on a 482 TSS Visa under Management Consultant category granted in Feb 2019 (the irony)

The Story- Using the documents I had submitted for my 482 visa i.e. RNR, CV etc., I went ahead with my skill assessment. Earlier this month I received the dreadful news of negative assessment. Based on ANZCO description of MC, I am quite convinced the work I do is that of a MC. In addition as far as I am concerned the fact the DOH asessed by skills positively for the 482 visa should have some bearing. 

Question: What does the reassessment entail ? I am working on getting an updated RNR to bring it more in line with ANZCO descriptions but what else can i do. Example: Can i also write a letter to vetasses explaining why I think I do the work of a MC ?. Also, can anyone who's had a positive assessment help with the preparation of RNR.

Note; Detail of why vetassess gave me a negative assessment is in my next post


----------



## a.merchant20 (May 24, 2019)

*Re-assessment*

Following on from my previous post, below is the outcome of my assessment:

Qualifcation - Positive assessment
Experience (external audit)- Negative assessment
Experience (risk advisory) - Negative assessment

Upon asking for a detailed feedback, this is what vetassess had to say:

For employment assessment, VETASSESS requires that the employment experience be highly relevant to the nominated occupation and at an appropriate skill level. This means that the major tasks undertaken in an applicant’s everyday work should closely match the major tasks usually undertaken in that occupation in Australia. 

According to ANZSCO, a Management Consultant assists organisations to achieve greater efficiency and solve organisational problems. Management Consultants usually work as independent consultants providing professional expertise and advice to various organisations, for a consultancy fee. They are usually employed by a management consulting firm. Management consultants usually provide external advisory services for client organisations requiring objective advice and assistance relating to business improvement, change of management and operations with the aim of meeting the organisation’s long-term purposes and objectives. The consultancy process involves identifying and assessing a problem or analysing a specific area of an organisation, reporting on findings and formulating recommendations for improvement.

Applicants for the occupation of Management Consultant are expected to demonstrate that the primary focus of their role(s) is on the provision of objective and independent advisory services, on a consultancy basis, on strategic management-related topics. As explained in the outcome letter, tour role have mainly been concerned with forensic accounting investigations, dispute advisory, compliance and financial audit services. Therefore the assessment outcome was negative.

With regards to your enquiry on the grant of visa, Skills Assessment is a separate process from skilled visa application and your application was assessed based on the above stated criteria for the nominated occupation.


----------



## alice rx (Apr 17, 2019)

pradeep.s said:


> Is it mandatory to get the Work Ref. Letter (or Statutory Declaration) signed by HR/immediate manager? I read this link https://bit.ly/2M8crLF but it was still not clear. Can I get a Statutory Declaration from my ex-manager detailing my RnR/projects instead of my current manager? (getting from my current manager might be difficult for me). Thanks in advance!


same here..any updates on this.


----------



## a.merchant20 (May 24, 2019)

alice rx said:


> pradeep.s said:
> 
> 
> > Is it mandatory to get the Work Ref. Letter (or Statutory Declaration) signed by HR/immediate manager? I read this link https://bit.ly/2M8crLF but it was still not clear. Can I get a Statutory Declaration from my ex-manager detailing my RnR/projects instead of my current manager? (getting from my current manager might be difficult for me). Thanks in advance!
> ...


----------



## pradeep.s (Jan 7, 2019)

a.merchant20 said:


> alice rx said:
> 
> 
> > same here..any updates on
> ...


----------



## RudraP (Jun 3, 2019)

*MC occupation invitation time*

Hi guys,

I recently cleared my assessment as MC from VETASSESS. My points for 189 comes to 70. So, I am planning to lodge 189, then 190 with NSW [70+5] and 489 for SA [70+10]. 

could anyone suggest within how much time i will get an invite within each category above?

Thanks in advance


----------



## pngo93 (Jun 5, 2019)

Dear all

I've received a positive qualification-only skills assessment, and I'm working towards my one year of work experience to fulfill the work criteria. 

My employment is not necessarily with a management consulting firm, but with an Australian university. However, the project that I am working in, in all sense and purposes, is a consulting project, with my tasks lining up with the tasks specified in the management consulting job description provided by VETASSESS. 

Since it's not a management consulting firm, and my job title is not a management consultant, I am a bit worried that I might have issues getting a positive skills assessment. Is there anyone who's had a positive skills assessment with circumstances similar to mine? Any advice is appreciated.


----------



## RudraP (Jun 3, 2019)

Hello all,

I have got positive clearance of assessment for MC just before a month. my current points are 70 for 189, 75 for 190 and 80 for 489. So, what are chances of getting visa in my case for 189?

Also, which state to apply for 190 and 489

Thanks in advance


----------



## karthickvs89 (Jun 6, 2019)

RudraP said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I have got positive clearance of assessment for MC just before a month. my current points are 70 for 189, 75 for 190 and 80 for 489. So, what are chances of getting visa in my case for 189?
> 
> ...


Hi RudraP

Am in the process of applying for assessment for 189. Would like to connect with you to know few details. Can you please help.

Thanks 
Karthick

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## vinay_1187 (Apr 15, 2017)

RudraP said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I have got positive clearance of assessment for MC just before a month. my current points are 70 for 189, 75 for 190 and 80 for 489. So, what are chances of getting visa in my case for 189?
> 
> ...


check the trends especially for your ANZCO code.


----------



## FAIS (May 8, 2014)

a.merchant20 said:


> Following on from my previous post, below is the outcome of my assessment:
> 
> Qualifcation - Positive assessment
> Experience (external audit)- Negative assessment
> ...


If your RnRs had been written properly (what they need to read), your Risk Advisory Experience would have be taken into consideration. 

Please share your RnRs here.


----------



## pradeep.s (Jan 7, 2019)

*RnR review*

Hello All,

I have drafted my RnR for the assessment and want to review with someone in this thread. I did not want to spam the thread by copy-pasting here, instead, I can PM the points. Seniors, please let me know if you can have a look and share some insights!
My current role - Biz Consultant in Adobe
Focus - Strategy/Tech consulting in sales and customer experience.

Thanks in Advance!


----------



## karthickvs89 (Jun 6, 2019)

Hello All,

Is there someone who has got their experience before MBA approved as a Management Consultant. Preferably post engineering experience as Management Consultant. 

I have three years before MBA experience with L&T Heavy Engineering and four years post MBA with Deloitte. I would want to showcase my post engineering experience as MC so that I can get 10 points for experience since that would mean my total experience would be 5+ 

How feasible is that option?

In case anyone has been able to do this without any hiccups? 

Thanks
Karthick


----------



## ghoshsudeep79 (Jun 17, 2017)

a.merchant20 said:


> alice rx said:
> 
> 
> > pradeep.s said:
> ...


----------



## ghoshsudeep79 (Jun 17, 2017)

RudraP said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I recently cleared my assessment as MC from VETASSESS. My points for 189 comes to 70. So, I am planning to lodge 189, then 190 with NSW [70+5] and 489 for SA [70+10].
> 
> ...


 no one can predict the timeframe for ITA. 70 points for 189 will be difficult. At least 75 is needed. 80 points will get invited in the next round. For 190 the situation is same. However you can check on immitracker for the points that are getting invited for 224711 code.


----------



## ghoshsudeep79 (Jun 17, 2017)

pngo93 said:


> Dear all
> 
> I've received a positive qualification-only skills assessment, and I'm working towards my one year of work experience to fulfill the work criteria.
> 
> ...


 Let me throw some light on the role requirement for MC. You don’t necessarily have to work for a management consulting firm for this ANZcode. Your roles and responsibilities should be for external clients. An MC should help organisations to improve and help in solving their org level issues. You should be getting billed to external clients. It includes some amount of project management, transformation etc..


----------



## ghoshsudeep79 (Jun 17, 2017)

karthickvs89 said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Is there someone who has got their experience before MBA approved as a Management Consultant. Preferably post engineering experience as Management Consultant.
> 
> ...


 You can get it approved if you decide not to show your MBA. I did not show my MBA but only presented my Under graduate degree. All my experience post that was considered. But provided you draft your RNR letter very meticulously. They may deduct some experience due to non relevant qualification which will be three years. Therefore in your case you will end up with the same number of points for experience. For me It did not since I had longer experience and deducting 3 years had very little impact..


----------



## bahlv (Aug 24, 2016)

Need some help here folks:
I have cleared the skill assessment last month and they gave 7.6 years as they adjusted 2.5 years as qualifying criteria. On 16 June, it becomes 8 years for me so I get max points for work experience. 

Age is 34.

PTE I score 90 in all sections so that went well.

Total I am getting on 16 June is 75 for 189 and 80 for 190.

EOI Lodged for NSW 190 today (as of today I have lodged with 75 points which become 80 on 16 or 17 June).

The only thing I am scared of is that if Management Consultant goes out of the list altogether? 

I understand it came back to the list only last year and for 189 they have got 231 folks out of a target of 3800+

However, all this effort will go waste if there is no invite before 189 is revised and / or NSW revises the state occupation list and MC goes out of both.

Can some expert comment on the chances of this going off the list given the situation right now?

Many thanks!


----------



## karthickvs89 (Jun 6, 2019)

ghoshsudeep79 said:


> You can get it approved if you decide not to show your MBA. I did not show my MBA but only presented my Under graduate degree. All my experience post that was considered. But provided you draft your RNR letter very meticulously. They may deduct some experience due to non relevant qualification which will be three years. Therefore in your case you will end up with the same number of points for experience. For me It did not since I had longer experience and deducting 3 years had very little impact..


Hey Sudeep

Many thanks. 

One more query. Saw your comment on another post saying you had submitted only stat declaration for RnR.

Can you please help me with what other documents did u submit to support your stat declaration apart from your experience letter for RnR?

Regards
Karthick

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## karthickvs89 (Jun 6, 2019)

bahlv said:


> Need some help here folks:
> I have cleared the skill assessment last month and they gave 7.6 years as they adjusted 2.5 years as qualifying criteria. On 16 June, it becomes 8 years for me so I get max points for work experience.
> 
> Age is 34.
> ...


How do you get this number. 281 out of target 3800+? Can you please help me with the link. 

Thanks
Karthick

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## bahlv (Aug 24, 2016)

karthickvs89 said:


> How do you get this number. 281 out of target 3800+? Can you please help me with the link.
> 
> Thanks
> Karthick
> ...


You can check for all occupations on govt website or search Occupation Ceiling 224711 and you'll find a link of Delta Immigration website that has this data

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## bahlv (Aug 24, 2016)

bahlv said:


> Need some help here folks:
> I have cleared the skill assessment last month and they gave 7.6 years as they adjusted 2.5 years as qualifying criteria. On 16 June, it becomes 8 years for me so I get max points for work experience.
> 
> Age is 34.
> ...


Any views?


----------



## karthickvs89 (Jun 6, 2019)

Any idea when will we get to know if 224711 is still valid for sc189 for the upcoming year.?

Any specific date we can expect in July?

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## bahlv (Aug 24, 2016)

Waiting for veterans to give some view 
This year is my best chance to try and move withing my organization 
If it goes out of the list, it's mostly India for me rest of my life

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## alice rx (Apr 17, 2019)

bahlv said:


> Waiting for veterans to give some view
> This year is my best chance to try and move withing my organization
> If it goes out of the list, it's mostly India for me rest of my life
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


if they take off MC from MLTSSL, it will definitely stay in ROL. then we can go for 489 visa. but its quite challenging to be in rural areas.


----------



## bahlv (Aug 24, 2016)

alice rx said:


> if they take off MC from MLTSSL, it will definitely stay in ROL. then we can go for 489 visa. but its quite challenging to be in rural areas.


Then its fame over for management consultant folks.. a friend of mine took 489 for Adelaide and has been working from home for the company he used to work for in India. Most probably on india pay too. If adelaide is that bad (he has been trying to get a job for 6 months), then anything else is out of question 

I work for a big4 consulting firm and for me also it's only Sydney and Melbourne as options. 

Any view on Management Consultant being in the NSW list? I'm actually hoping it stays there even if it goes out of 189. They just introduced it last year so can't expect every MC professional to get the info and apply in 12 months timeframe only.

I'm thinking rationally but hoping they think this way too. 

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## karthickvs89 (Jun 6, 2019)

Going by this numbers it shouldn't happen. Lets hope. Fingers crossed.









Sent from my Redmi Note 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Maximus (May 8, 2018)

bahlv said:


> Then its fame over for management consultant folks.. a friend of mine took 489 for Adelaide and has been working from home for the company he used to work for in India. Most probably on india pay too. If adelaide is that bad (he has been trying to get a job for 6 months), then anything else is out of question
> 
> I work for a big4 consulting firm and for me also it's only Sydney and Melbourne as options.
> 
> ...


Hi there,

MLTSSL doesn't change too often. MC profile for both 189 and 190 (NSW) will be there for at least 1-2 years more. This is my personal view.

Cheers!

Typed on the go using Tapatalk. Please ignore typos.


----------



## bahlv (Aug 24, 2016)

Maximus said:


> Hi there,
> 
> MLTSSL doesn't change too often. MC profile for both 189 and 190 (NSW) will be there for at least 1-2 years more. This is my personal view.
> 
> ...


Good to know!!

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## bahlv (Aug 24, 2016)

My points for 190 gor NSW got updated to 80 yesterday night as the trigger of 8 years work experience happened. 

Now let's see if something comes my way in the coming week - hoping that 80 points and a 90 in PTE helps getting an invite

Fingers crossed

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Maximus (May 8, 2018)

bahlv said:


> My points for 190 gor NSW got updated to 80 yesterday night as the trigger of 8 years work experience happened.
> 
> Now let's see if something comes my way in the coming week - hoping that 80 points and a 90 in PTE helps getting an invite
> 
> ...


Hi Bahlv,

Since when you are waiting with 75 points?

Cheers!

Typed on the go using Tapatalk. Please ignore typos.


----------



## bahlv (Aug 24, 2016)

Maximus said:


> Hi Bahlv,
> 
> Since when you are waiting with 75 points?
> 
> ...


Not much, filed on 12th June only. So it's this month for me till lists revise, but as you said they will mostly continue to have MC in the list. 

I filed late as I was preferring 189 and there was no point filing 189 with 70 points. So as office was busy, I took PTE finally on 9th June, one week before my work.ex points become max that is for 8 years. 

So now the EoIs are 1) 189 @75 points and 2 190 for NSW @80 points. I'm know 189 may not come at all given the situation, it may take 2 to 3 months.

So all hope on 190 

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## karthickvs89 (Jun 6, 2019)

bahlv said:


> Not much, filed on 12th June only. So it's this month for me till lists revise, but as you said they will mostly continue to have MC in the list.
> 
> I filed late as I was preferring 189 and there was no point filing 189 with 70 points. So as office was busy, I took PTE finally on 9th June, one week before my work.ex points become max that is for 8 years.
> 
> ...


Is it difficult to get an invite for 189 with 75 points?

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## bahlv (Aug 24, 2016)

karthickvs89 said:


> Is it difficult to get an invite for 189 with 75 points?
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 5 using Tapatalk


That's the trend in the last 3 rounds bro
80 is the cut off
9 management consultants got invited in May 2019 draw and they have over 80 points 

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## karthickvs89 (Jun 6, 2019)

bahlv said:


> That's the trend in the last 3 rounds bro
> 80 is the cut off
> 9 management consultants got invited in May 2019 draw and they have over 80 points
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


But then if you look at the occupation ceiling the number is huge and till May only 231 invites sent. Any reason behind this? 

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## bahlv (Aug 24, 2016)

karthickvs89 said:


> But then if you look at the occupation ceiling the number is huge and till May only 231 invites sent. Any reason behind this?
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 5 using Tapatalk


Less number of applicants, would be my guess. I think the overall cut off is decided and then it comes to occupations. For some key occupations with lot of applicants (such as ICT Business Analyst), they decide for the occupation separately. For rest all applications, they decide just one cut off like 80. Now whatever number of people meet that criteria get the invite.

This is just my theory basis very limited expertise. 

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Big4AdvMBA (May 19, 2019)

The 224711 deltaimm deltaimmigration ceiling page


----------



## Maximus (May 8, 2018)

bahlv said:


> Not much, filed on 12th June only. So it's this month for me till lists revise, but as you said they will mostly continue to have MC in the list.
> 
> I filed late as I was preferring 189 and there was no point filing 189 with 70 points. So as office was busy, I took PTE finally on 9th June, one week before my work.ex points become max that is for 8 years.
> 
> ...


You should be getting 190 NSW invite soon. I got with 75 points (190 NSW) in 5-6 days in Jan 2019.

Cheers!

Typed on the go using Tapatalk. Please ignore typos.


----------



## bahlv (Aug 24, 2016)

Maximus said:


> You should be getting 190 NSW invite soon. I got with 75 points (190 NSW) in 5-6 days in Jan 2019.
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> Typed on the go using Tapatalk. Please ignore typos.


Thanks Maximus

Just out of curiosity, are you pursuing the 190 invite? What were the next steps and the status right now?

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Maximus (May 8, 2018)

bahlv said:


> Thanks Maximus
> 
> Just out of curiosity, are you pursuing the 190 invite? What were the next steps and the status right now?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


Hi Bahlv,

Yes I am. Lodged on 30th Jan; family medical done on 26th Jan. No news till now. 

Cheers!



Typed on the go using Tapatalk. Please ignore typos.


----------



## bahlv (Aug 24, 2016)

Maximus said:


> Hi Bahlv,
> 
> Yes I am. Lodged on 30th Jan; family medical done on 26th Jan. No news till now.
> 
> ...


Sure - all the best! 

Did you also file / apply for 189?

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Maximus (May 8, 2018)

bahlv said:


> Sure - all the best!
> 
> Did you also file / apply for 189?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


Submitted EoI for 189, 190 from the same immi account. Post invitation and acceptance of 190 invite, 189 EoI gets suspended.

Cheers!

Typed on the go using Tapatalk. Please ignore typos.


----------



## bahlv (Aug 24, 2016)

Maximus said:


> Submitted EoI for 189, 190 from the same immi account. Post invitation and acceptance of 190 invite, 189 EoI gets suspended.
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> Typed on the go using Tapatalk. Please ignore typos.


Oh ok. My consultant has submitted 2 separate EoI's for 189 and 190 but from same account. I think I'll be in the same boat.

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## anuragkhetan (Jun 17, 2019)

Hi Guys, 

Quick intro - 
Education - BA Hons (Eco) SRCC + MBA from IIM L
WorkEx - 3 years and 1 month exact (April 2016-
Role - Senior Consultant
Company - Big 4 (front end consulting)
Nature of client - External clients

I have a couple of queries where I would be seeking help form fellow MCs who are applying or have cleared - 

1. I have exactly 3 years and 1 month from work ex, is there any possibility that VETASSESS would reduce my years of work ex for 'date deemed skill' clause? My work-ex has been exactly as per description so I don't anticipate a reason of them cutting the points. 

2. Assuming VETASSESS deducts some months/years of work ex (and still approve my work ex and educational background), I will have 65 points for 189, and 70 points for 190 from NSW; are there any chances of getting invite with this score? I have seen trends for 189, that seems impossible to be honest. 

3. Assuming VETASSESS clears everything, then I might have 70 for 189, and 75 for 190 form NSW, what would be the scenario then?

4. I have read about the coming changes in points system from Nov 2019, under the new system, I will get 10 points for being single, would it be worth waiting to apply under new points system?

5. If I score 7 in IELTS, how does PTE score compensate to get the maximum points of 20 marks? I have heard from people that they did not have 8 in all the section of IELTS and still got 20 in the points system. Is PTE compulsory?

I am planning to file for skill assessment in September 2019 because first four months I was not working for external client. So I am trying to show that as on-the-job learning. Project work from August 2016-August 2019. 

Thanks


----------



## bahlv (Aug 24, 2016)

anuragkhetan said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Quick intro -
> Education - BA Hons (Eco) SRCC + MBA from IIM L
> ...


I think if your employment month and year is mentioned correctly by your company and the bullet points describing what you do are ok, you'll get full work ex awarded. Full time MBA should help, I got 2.5 years deducted as I had a 1 year executive MBA. If they award less than 3 years, please dont change your job else it has some calculations. I could've have switched jobs but continued due to this reason.

For English, take the PTE, I scored 90 is all sections without any prep. We consultants have a fair English anyways. PTE scores come in early.

For 190, there is no stated cut off, but with 75 we have people who got invited. 

In November of course 10 extra points will.change the game for you. For folks like me, best to get an invite before November comes as cut offs might soar.


Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## anuragkhetan (Jun 17, 2019)

bahlv said:


> I think if your employment month and year is mentioned correctly by your company and the bullet points describing what you do are ok, you'll get full work ex awarded. Full time MBA should help, I got 2.5 years deducted as I had a 1 year executive MBA. If they award less than 3 years, please dont change your job else it has some calculations. I could've have switched jobs but continued due to this reason.
> 
> For English, take the PTE, I scored 90 is all sections without any prep. We consultants have a fair English anyways. PTE scores come in early.
> 
> ...


Help me understand, is IELTS mandatory or is it PTE vs. IELTS as per choice?


----------



## bahlv (Aug 24, 2016)

anuragkhetan said:


> Help me understand, is IELTS mandatory or is it PTE vs. IELTS as per choice?


It's a choice

PTE is better as it is scored by a machine and you get results next day mostly. Max it takes 3 days. IELTS has manual scoring so takes time. 

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## mdquang90 (Jun 16, 2019)

Maximus said:


> Hi Bahlv,
> 
> Yes I am. Lodged on 30th Jan; family medical done on 26th Jan. No news till now.
> 
> ...


Be strong, you'll get the result soon.


----------



## mdquang90 (Jun 16, 2019)

bahlv said:


> I think if your employment month and year is mentioned correctly by your company and the bullet points describing what you do are ok, you'll get full work ex awarded. Full time MBA should help, I got 2.5 years deducted as I had a 1 year executive MBA. If they award less than 3 years, please dont change your job else it has some calculations. I could've have switched jobs but continued due to this reason.
> 
> For English, take the PTE, I scored 90 is all sections without any prep. We consultants have a fair English anyways. PTE scores come in early.
> 
> ...


10 extra points from the single status right?


----------



## bahlv (Aug 24, 2016)

mdquang90 said:


> 10 extra points from the single status right?


Yes 
To compete with singles I'll have to get my wife's skill assessment done and get her to score >50 in PTE

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## anuragkhetan (Jun 17, 2019)

bahlv said:


> Yes
> To compete with singles I'll have to get my wife's skill assessment done and get her to score >50 in PTE
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


Any advise on the recommended length of report for VETASSESS skill assessment?

Thanks


----------



## bahlv (Aug 24, 2016)

anuragkhetan said:


> Any advise on the recommended length of report for VETASSESS skill assessment?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks


Didn't understand be question bro

You need to give roles & responsibilities documents on letterhead that align with the definition of management consultant as per Vetasseses website 

I gave 6-7 bullet points for each r&r and also mentioned the to and from date of employment 

Needs to be signed by HR or senior management 


Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## anuragkhetan (Jun 17, 2019)

bahlv said:


> Didn't understand be question bro
> 
> You need to give roles & responsibilities documents on letterhead that align with the definition of management consultant as per Vetasseses website
> 
> ...


Bahlv Sir (and other forum members), I really appreciate your help and would need some more clarity from you on few points. I have researched a lot already on internet, and have the understanding of process, but your support would mean a lot to this 26 year old lad-

For VETASSESS, I gather from their page that following documents are required- 

1. Fee (✔)
2. Photo (✔)
3. Proof of identity (✔)
4. Change of name (✔)
5. Qualification evidence - award certificate and transcripts (✔)
6. Employment evidence
a. Statement of service (✔)
b. Payment evidence (✔)
c. Other Supplementary Employment Evidence (✔)
d. *Statutory Declarations and Affidavits (?)*
7. *Resume/CV (?)*
a. _If applying for a formal skills assessment, we encourage you to submit a CV as it 
may benefit the assessment process. A resume/ CV allows you to outline both 
your academic studies (describing the major focus of your studies including 
providing details of any major projects undertaken as part of course 
requirements) as well as describing your employment / career history in your own words._

*I have the following doubts - *

1. In the statement of service, just RnRs and the other details mentioned on the VETASSESS are fine or does it require anything more? I also got promoted from consultant to senior consultant but my RnRs are same only, so do I still need to bifurcate the two positions held and show different set of responsibilities or can I keep same set of responsibilities and in a separate table show the to and from of positions held?

2. Did you attach your CV/Resume? Is it important or to do so, I was under the impression that it is crucial and was preparing a 10 page report on all the projects I have done in my work career (was preparing something like a competency demonstration report). Please advise.

3. What is the Statutory Declaration and Affidavit requirement and from where did you get it done in India (which government department)?

Thanks
Anurag Khetan


----------



## bahlv (Aug 24, 2016)

anuragkhetan said:


> Bahlv Sir (and other forum members), I really appreciate your help and would need some more clarity from you on few points. I have researched a lot already on internet, and have the understanding of process, but your support would mean a lot to this 26 year old lad-
> 
> 
> 
> ...


1. You dont need separate R&R if you've got promotion, same R&R can mention it. Like it can say "XXX has been a full time employee working 40 hours per week or more from XX Jan 2017 till YY. He has been employed as a consultant from XX to YY and then promoted to a SC effective ZZ"

2. CV is required, but you need a normal CV, something that you'll use to apply for jobs. At least that's what I had, a 2 or 3 pager for last 10 years work ex.

3. Affidavit was given by me only for a company where I could jot get R&R as they had shut India Operations. I got an internationally valid affidavit from a notary on a Rs 100 stamp paper. It should be similar to R&R.

Pls PM me if you need R&R example, I can share mine separately with you. 

Cheers

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## alice rx (Apr 17, 2019)

bahlv said:


> Oh ok. My consultant has submitted 2 separate EoI's for 189 and 190 but from same account. I think I'll be in the same boat.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


hi..pls share your consultants' details.


----------



## bahlv (Aug 24, 2016)

alice rx said:


> hi..pls share your consultants' details.


They have shut shop - he is trying to help me out personally but no longer in business


----------



## alice rx (Apr 17, 2019)

Hi all, One of the shops that I used to work for has been closed permanently and I face a challenge to obtain a proper reference letter from it to submit for Skill assessment. Also, my colleague has moved out. Are there any options here? Thanks


----------



## bahlv (Aug 24, 2016)

alice rx said:


> Hi all, One of the shops that I used to work for has been closed permanently and I face a challenge to obtain a proper reference letter from it to submit for Skill assessment. Also, my colleague has moved out. Are there any options here? Thanks


You need an affidavit 

Which country are you in currently?

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## alice rx (Apr 17, 2019)

bahlv said:


> You need an affidavit
> 
> Which country are you in currently?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


Thanks for the quick reply..currently in India.


----------



## bahlv (Aug 24, 2016)

alice rx said:


> Thanks for the quick reply..currently in India.


Ok
So you need to put R&R yourself and mentioned the name and number of ex Manager on the affidavit on a Rs 100 stamp paper 

Make sure it has international validity - all this was done by a notary in my case. One of my ex companies had also shut shop

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## alice rx (Apr 17, 2019)

bahlv said:


> Ok
> So you need to put R&R yourself and mentioned the name and number of ex Manager on the affidavit on a Rs 100 stamp paper
> 
> Make sure it has international validity - all this was done by a notary in my case. One of my ex companies had also shut shop
> ...


ok..so this affidavit is enough for doing assessment??. Do we have to produce any payslips, tax or bank statements? I was getting paid by cash and I don't have any tax document as the salary was within tax exemption limit. Can't understand what can I do!


----------



## bahlv (Aug 24, 2016)

alice rx said:


> ok..so this affidavit is enough for doing assessment??. Do we have to produce any payslips, tax or bank statements? I was getting paid by cash and I don't have any tax document as the salary was within tax exemption limit. Can't understand what can I do!


Might be a problem but I dont have a definitive answer.
Maybe NB or some senior member can respond to this 

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## junestran (Nov 29, 2018)

saurabh.2140 said:


> Hello,
> i got a negative assessment for Management consultant profile. My roles and responsibilities descriptions were aligned with the ANZCO job description and were provided on the company letterhead. Not sure why i got the negative assessment. Can someone suggest if there is a merit in going for a review? will appreciate your feedback. thanks


Hi,
could you please share your Job descriptions that got the negative outcome?


----------



## sarthaka777 (Jun 22, 2019)

Dear All,

New to this very helpful forum and wanted some advice. My brief profile:

1) B.A (Hons) Economics, Masters in Economics (S'pore), MBA (1-year) ISB Hy'bad

2) Work Experience (all Post-Masters) - 7 years (5 years in India, 2 years in Singapore)

- Worked for 3 years at a major bank doing corporate banking sales and effectively providing financial solutions to clients (pre MBA)
- 1 year at a development consulting firm (pre MBA)
- 1 year at a healthcare consulting firm (post MBA)

I had a couple of questions regarding the skill assessment process for MC.

i) I completed my MBA only last year (April 2018). If I do show this degree, would my MC experience be only counted for the last one year i.e. since my latest qualification? If yes, may it make sense to not show this?

ii) If I show my Masters (Economics) degree to be my final degree, is that considered a relevant qualification for MC? If not, am I likely to be deducted work ex from what I've done in the past?

Much appreciate any advice and thanks a tonne in advance!

Cheers


----------



## anuragkhetan (Jun 17, 2019)

sarthaka777 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> New to this very helpful forum and wanted some advice. My brief profile:
> 
> ...


As per my understanding - 

1. MC only would be counted after you show MBA, I don't know what will you show for the 1 year gap if you choose to hide MBA. I read that people hide degrees, but I do not think that is a correct approach. 

2. It would depend on VETASSESS, if there are business courses (strategy/operations/finance/human resources) like in MBA, then they might consider it as a relevant qualification. 

Thanks


----------



## anuragkhetan (Jun 17, 2019)

Would anyone have clue about new skills list for 2019-2020 cycle, would MC even be in the list for 189 and NSW 190?

Thanks


----------



## bahlv (Aug 24, 2016)

anuragkhetan said:


> Would anyone have clue about new skills list for 2019-2020 cycle, would MC even be in the list for 189 and NSW 190?
> 
> Thanks


Have been waiting for this answer since loooooong 

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## anuragkhetan (Jun 17, 2019)

bahlv said:


> Have been waiting for this answer since loooooong
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


Since it is in MLTSSL, it should be in 189 most probably, for 190, let us wait and watch.
:fingerscrossed: :clock:


----------



## bahlv (Aug 24, 2016)

anuragkhetan said:


> Since it is in MLTSSL, it should be in 189 most probably, for 190, let us wait and watch.
> 
> :fingerscrossed: :clock:


Yes as per definition of MLTSSL it should remain as it has been about 1.5 years since it first appeared. 

190 I am positive actually, just a gut feel.

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## bahlv (Aug 24, 2016)

I mailed them to check if there were any specific target dates for release of 2019-20 occupation list for 190 NSW and also when will the invites start again - very broad reply (as expected)

They said there are no set dates and whenever its final, they'll release on their website 

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Jelly11 (May 23, 2019)

Hi guys

What are the current PR visa options for management consultants?
190 NSW, anything else?


----------



## bahlv (Aug 24, 2016)

Jelly11 said:


> Hi guys
> 
> What are the current PR visa options for management consultants?
> 190 NSW, anything else?


189 Skilled Independent 
190 is not there as of today as NSW will come up with their revised list in July itself 

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Jelly11 (May 23, 2019)

bahlv said:


> 189 Skilled Independent
> 190 is not there as of today as NSW will come up with their revised list in July itself
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


Thanks bahlv.

Are there any other states which are sponsoring for 190, other than NSW?

Are there any regional visas for management consultants?


----------



## bahlv (Aug 24, 2016)

Jelly11 said:


> Thanks bahlv.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You have Northern Territory and Tasmania as options but there are no management consultant jobs out there 

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Jelly11 (May 23, 2019)

bahlv said:


> You have Northern Territory and Tasmania as options but there are no management consultant jobs out there
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


Thanks for this info!


----------



## bahlv (Aug 24, 2016)

Peeps - a few of us in India have created a WhatsApp group for 224711

Pls PM me if you are interested in joining.. will help in the long run, and may we all meet @Sydney CBD post office for a beer one day


----------



## VK246 (Feb 12, 2019)

Dear expert forum members,

Need your advice on one specific query explained below (pertaining to the oldest job cutting into the 10 years time horizon). Also, though I have seen explanations on how to split the job (in EOI) into two parts (the portion which is used towards qualifying period and the remaining assessed positive), mine case is bit different as the job has potentially three parts. 

*The case:*
- The job was (continuous) for the duration: April 2008 to Dec 2009.
- Since I applied for assessment in June 2019, Vetassess considered the date deemed skilled as of June 2009 (exactly 10 years back). Accordingly, for the mentioned job, Vetassess has considered 
(i) June 2009 to Dec 2009- positive 
(ii) June 2008 to June 2009 has not been included as it has been considered towards qualifying period.

*The query:* 
Should I show (in EOI) my that job as option 1 or option 2 (shown below)?

Option-1: Job in two parts:
- April 2008 to June 2009: marking as not relevant
- June 2009 to Dec 2009: marking as relevant 

Option-2: Job in three parts:
- April 2008 to June 2008: marking as not relevant
- June 2008 to June 2009: marking as not relevant (but showing separately as it has been used for qualifying period)
- June 2009 to Dec 2009: marking as relevant.

I hope I have been able to explain and ask in non-confusing manner. Look forward to receiving advice.


----------



## bahlv (Aug 24, 2016)

I have not shown the qualifying period as that is jot relevant for point calculation 

If you show that then the points calculated by the system may artificially get inflated and coz issues later 

Will also suggest you to wait for other senior members to respond 

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Maximus (May 8, 2018)

vikaskumar246 said:


> Dear expert forum members,
> 
> Need your advice on one specific query explained below (pertaining to the oldest job cutting into the 10 years time horizon). Also, though I have seen explanations on how to split the job (in EOI) into two parts (the portion which is used towards qualifying period and the remaining assessed positive), mine case is bit different as the job has potentially three parts.
> 
> ...


Hi,

You need to get assessment done for your entire work experience. Let the accessor decide about the relevant period. File the EoI accordingly. 

Cheers!

Typed on the go using Tapatalk. Please ignore typos.


----------



## VK246 (Feb 12, 2019)

Maximus said:


> Hi,
> 
> You need to get assessment done for your entire work experience. Let the accessor decide about the relevant period. File the EoI accordingly.
> 
> ...


I think I already mentioned that assessment is already done and the query is based on the outcome..


----------



## Maximus (May 8, 2018)

vikaskumar246 said:


> I think I already mentioned that assessment is already done and the query is based on the outcome..


Hi,

You can mention earlier than 10 years of experience (assuming you are show joining / offer letter for each company you have worked since the start of your career). However, only +ive assessment period as per Vetassess is considered by DHA. The DHA points are calculated as per relevant experience assessed.

Sorry didn't read your mail fully earlier. 

Cheers!

Typed on the go using Tapatalk. Please ignore typos.


----------



## VK246 (Feb 12, 2019)

Maximus said:


> Hi,
> 
> You can mention earlier than 10 years of experience (assuming you are show joining / offer letter for each company you have worked since the start of your career). However, only +ive assessment period as per Vetassess is considered by DHA. The DHA points are calculated as per relevant experience assessed.
> 
> ...


Hi Maximus,

No need to say sorry dear. I do understand that most of us are very time constrained (and thus sometime we miss the fine point), yet we are trying to help each other.

Coming back to my query, what do you suggest- splitting the job in 2 parts or 3? 

---Sent from mobile---


----------



## Maximus (May 8, 2018)

vikaskumar246 said:


> Hi Maximus,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi vikaskumar246,

Don't understand why are you splitting the job tenure. Show it as per your tenure with respective companies e.g.

Apr 2008 to Dec 2009 - Company 1 
Jan 2010 to XXX - Company 2
and so on..

Your years of experience across companies is a separate information whereas relevant experience is another. Fill in the relevant experience as per the assessment.

Cheers!

Typed on the go using Tapatalk. Please ignore typos.


----------



## Big4AdvMBA (May 19, 2019)

bahlv said:


> Peeps - a few of us in India have created a WhatsApp group for 224711
> 
> Pls PM me if you are interested in joining.. will help in the long run, and may we all meet @Sydney CBD post office for a beer one day


Hey, thanks for creating this. Can you please PM me a link or add me? I don't see the option to PM, probably because I haven't been here long.
Thanks!


----------



## bahlv (Aug 24, 2016)

Big4AdvMBA said:


> Hey, thanks for creating this. Can you please PM me a link or add me? I don't see the option to PM, probably because I haven't been here long.
> 
> Thanks!


Yes even I can't PM you

Pls write a few more posts maybe 

Then PM me and I'll reply 

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Neo666 (Jul 11, 2017)

*MC*

Hi Guys,

My name is Deepak, I am new to the forum. I have applied for 190 Visa under MC and below are my stats...Has anyone recently received grant for MC? Can someone add me to the watsapp group as well.

ANZSCO - Management Consultant
Vetassess Skills Assessment Submitted: 9-Jun-2017
Vetassess Skills Assessment +ve Outcome: 22-Jun-2017
PTS: [Age - 25, Edu - 15, Lang - 10, Exp – 15]
EOI Submitted: 70 (65 + 5) Points (05- Jul-2017)
Pre-Invite NSW: 15-Nov-2018 
Invite NSW: 12-Dec-2018 
Lodge: 02- Feb-2019 
Visa Grant: Awaiting :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Jelly11 (May 23, 2019)

Neo666 said:


> ANZSCO - Management Consultant
> Vetassess Skills Assessment Submitted: 9-Jun-2017
> Vetassess Skills Assessment +ve Outcome: 22-Jun-2017
> PTS: [Age - 25, Edu - 15, Lang - 10, Exp – 15]
> ...


Wow! That was a long wait for a pre-invite! Congratulations and I hope your grant arrives shortly :fingerscrossed:


----------



## bahlv (Aug 24, 2016)

Neo666 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congratulations on the invite 

I'm waiting for NSW at 80 points 

You can PM me and I'll share whatsapp group link

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## VK246 (Feb 12, 2019)

bahlv said:


> Congratulations on the invite
> 
> I'm waiting for NSW at 80 points
> 
> ...


I'm also sending you my number through PM. Add me to the group please. Thanks


----------



## Neo666 (Jul 11, 2017)

Jelly11 said:


> Wow! That was a long wait for a pre-invite! Congratulations and I hope your grant arrives shortly :fingerscrossed:


I was patiently waiting and almost given up hope....then after invite came, I became anxious and nervous


----------



## Neo666 (Jul 11, 2017)

Same with me as well...don't see the PM option


----------



## bahlv (Aug 24, 2016)

Is there any Management Consultant out here who got an invite yesterday night?

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## sarthaka777 (Jun 22, 2019)

anuragkhetan said:


> As per my understanding -
> 
> 1. MC only would be counted after you show MBA, I don't know what will you show for the 1 year gap if you choose to hide MBA. I read that people hide degrees, but I do not think that is a correct approach.
> 
> ...


Apologies for the late reply. Thanks for your inputs Anuragkhetan. Cheers


----------



## t11uyn (Jun 20, 2019)

Hi everyone, I've found this forum very helpful after reading so many posts.

I'm keen on applying for 189 Management Consulting but wanted to check if anyone has been in a similar situation to myself and if it's worth progressing to skills assessment.

I have a Bsc Applied Information Technology. I've been working in a Big4 firm for 6 years. 4 years of which I worked internally within IT and providing "internal advisory services". Then last 2 years in Advisory and client facing. My skills are similar from working internally but then applying it externally to clients. Would Vetass see this as only 2 years experience? Therefore I would get 0 points as it's less than 3 years? Or would they consider all 6 years?

Appreciate any guidance, thank you


----------



## Big4AdvMBA (May 19, 2019)

sarthaka777 said:


> Apologies for the late reply. Thanks for your inputs Anuragkhetan. Cheers


Is this a rule that VETASSESS has created? What if the job fits the management consulting requirement and is with a Big4 Consulting arm? Shouldn't it be considered even then?


----------



## Big4AdvMBA (May 19, 2019)

anuragkhetan said:


> As per my understanding -
> 
> 1. MC only would be counted after you show MBA, I don't know what will you show for the 1 year gap if you choose to hide MBA. I read that people hide degrees, but I do not think that is a correct approach.
> 
> ...


Cann you explain Point#1 please? Do they ignore the pre-MBA work experience even if its MC? What's the logic?

Thanks!


----------



## Big4AdvMBA (May 19, 2019)

bahlv said:


> 1. You dont need separate R&R if you've got promotion, same R&R can mention it. Like it can say "XXX has been a full time employee working 40 hours per week or more from XX Jan 2017 till YY. He has been employed as a consultant from XX to YY and then promoted to a SC effective ZZ"
> 
> 2. CV is required, but you need a normal CV, something that you'll use to apply for jobs. At least that's what I had, a 2 or 3 pager for last 10 years work ex.
> 
> ...


What is the purpose of the affidavit? Would a company letterhead work in its place?


----------



## anuragkhetan (Jun 17, 2019)

Big4AdvMBA said:


> Cann you explain Point#1 please? Do they ignore the pre-MBA work experience even if its MC? What's the logic?
> 
> Thanks!


Only VETASSESS would be able to explain the logic. I have not heard from anyone that their pre-MBA work-ex got assessed.

You can still file for it and try your luck.


----------



## anuragkhetan (Jun 17, 2019)

Big4AdvMBA said:


> What is the purpose of the affidavit? Would a company letterhead work in its place?


Affidavit is required when you are unable to provide doc on company letter head. If company is signing all the docs, then no affidavit required at all. 

Cheers!


----------



## tarun_018 (Jul 17, 2019)

Hi. 
Its a useful information that they consider PGDM as relevant qualification.
I want my wife's profile assessment for partner's point. She has done PGDM in India and her work profile is matching with management consultant. Can her profile be assessed by showing only 1 year of work experience?


----------



## tarun_018 (Jul 17, 2019)

Gigi B said:


> Hi everyone. Hope you're doing great.
> I have a query regarding educational qualifications - alums from IIMs could help out.
> I have done my Bachelors in engineering post which I studied at IIM Calcutta for the flagship 2 year PGDM program. My doubt is - will my education be considered as relevant, since PGDM is technically not a masters degree? Do I have to submit any extra proof to show that PGDM is equivalent to MBA in India?
> 
> Thanks!


Hi. 
Have you got your answer?
I want my wife's profile to be assessed, She has done PGDM in India and job profile is matching with Management Consultant.
DO you know if they consider PGDM as highly relevant field of study for Management Consultant?

Regards
Tarun.
<*SNIP*> *See "Inappropriate content", here: https://www.expatforum.com/expats/e...-please-read-before-posting.html#post13155594 kaju/moderator*


----------



## anuragkhetan (Jun 17, 2019)

tarun_018 said:


> Hi.
> Have you got your answer?
> I want my wife's profile to be assessed, She has done PGDM in India and job profile is matching with Management Consultant.
> DO you know if they consider PGDM as highly relevant field of study for Management Consultant?
> ...


Hey Tarun, 

I have submitted my profile for assessment, also a PGDM grad from India. From what I know, they consider it as relevant field of study. Since it is technically India's MBA. 

Additionally, VETASSESS is known to deduct 1 year on an avg for work-ex, so IMO, if your wife's work-ex is more than 1 year (1.5+ should be safe) then even if VETASSESS deducts year based on date deemed skill requirement, there would still be a positive assessment for profile (without any work-ex points though.

Cheers!


----------



## tarun_018 (Jul 17, 2019)

anuragkhetan said:


> Hey Tarun,
> 
> I have submitted my profile for assessment, also a PGDM grad from India. From what I know, they consider it as relevant field of study. Since it is technically India's MBA.
> 
> ...


Thanks Anurag.
Please let me know once you receive your outcome.
I contacted Vetassess for this but they are suggesting me to take 30 min consultancy service just to answer this question. Thanks for your suggestion.
If possible please send me your contact so that we can talk further.
Regards.
Tarun..


----------



## bahlv (Aug 24, 2016)

tarun_018 said:


> Thanks Anurag.
> 
> Please let me know once you receive your outcome.
> 
> ...


Money hunger 

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## bahlv (Aug 24, 2016)

tarun_018 said:


> Thanks Anurag.
> 
> Please let me know once you receive your outcome.
> 
> ...


Join our whatsapp group after you speak go Anurag 

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## rumzz08 (Nov 19, 2017)

bahlv said:


> Join our whatsapp group after you speak go Anurag
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


Hi guys
I have been following this thread for quite a while now. Vetassess proves again that they are a tough nut to crack. Got negative outcome in spite of being confident. 

I would like to share the details on the WhatsApp group and get some opinion from senior members. 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## bahlv (Aug 24, 2016)

rumzz08 said:


> Hi guys
> I have been following this thread for quite a while now. Vetassess proves again that they are a tough nut to crack. Got negative outcome in spite of being confident.
> 
> I would like to share the details on the WhatsApp group and get some opinion from senior members.
> ...


PM me and I'll share the link

You need to have 5 posts before you can PM

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## tarun_018 (Jul 17, 2019)

bahlv said:


> Join our whatsapp group after you speak go Anurag
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


Hey Bahlv.
Thanks for your reply.
Can you guide me how to join the whatsapp group?

Regards.
Tarun..


----------



## bahlv (Aug 24, 2016)

tarun_018 said:


> Hey Bahlv.
> 
> Thanks for your reply.
> 
> ...


Added you 

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## rohitalexander08 (Jul 21, 2019)

anuragkhetan said:


> Would anyone have clue about new skills list for 2019-2020 cycle, would MC even be in the list for 189 and NSW 190?
> 
> Thanks


Hello everyone,

New to the forum and planning to apply for MC 189 with 70 points. Had a couple of queries:

1. What states other NSW have good options for MC?
2. Given the trends this year, at 70 points do I have a realistic chance of getting an invite?

Thank you in advance!

Regards,
Rohit

Sent from my GM1901 using Tapatalk


----------



## bahlv (Aug 24, 2016)

rohitalexander08 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> New to the forum and planning to apply for MC 189 with 70 points. Had a couple of queries:
> 
> ...


1. Tasmania and Northern Territory 
2. Not a good chance at 70 for sure, NSW may be a possibility 

I have EoIs filed for 189 at 75 and 190 at 80

Will keep updating here as and when there is any news 

All the best 

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## bahlv (Aug 24, 2016)

Good news

MC 10th largest Occupation 

Occupation ID	Description	Occupation Ceiling Value 2019-20	Invitations to 11/07/2019	%
2544	Registered Nurses	17,509	52	8%
2613	Software and Applications Programmers*	8,748	265	4%
3411	Electricians	8,624	<5	4%
3312	Carpenters and Joiners	8,536	0	4%
2414	Secondary School Teachers	8,052	5	4%
3232	Metal Fitters and Machinists	7,007	0	3%
3212	Motor Mechanics	6,399	<5	3%
1213	Livestock Farmers	5,934	0	3%
2247	Management consultant	5,269	5	3%


Quota increased from last year


----------



## rumzz08 (Nov 19, 2017)

bahlv said:


> Good news
> 
> MC 10th largest Occupation
> 
> ...


Hi Bahlv what does this exactly mean?
More chances of getting invite through 189?

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## rohitalexander08 (Jul 21, 2019)

Ideally the cutoff point should be based on the ANZSCO code right? But it seems to a blanket cutoff for all professions, can anyone please provide more clarity? Thank you in advance!

Regards,
Rohit

Sent from my GM1901 using Tapatalk


----------



## karthickvs89 (Jun 6, 2019)

rohitalexander08 said:


> Ideally the cutoff point should be based on the ANZSCO code right? But it seems to a blanket cutoff for all professions, can anyone please provide more clarity? Thank you in advance!
> 
> Regards,
> Rohit
> ...


Only for pro rata occupations cut off will be separate for each occupation. For all other non pro rata occupations its only a blanket cut off. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## sarthaka777 (Jun 22, 2019)

Big4AdvMBA said:


> Is this a rule that VETASSESS has created? What if the job fits the management consulting requirement and is with a Big4 Consulting arm? Shouldn't it be considered even then?


I am myself not fully sure but as Anuragkhetan mentioned, looks like they dont consider this. Will let you know if I get to know more.


----------



## anuragkhetan (Jun 17, 2019)

sarthaka777 said:


> I am myself not fully sure but as Anuragkhetan mentioned, looks like they dont consider this. Will let you know if I get to know more.


Going as per the website, they definitely do not consider work-ex before the degree.


----------



## anuragkhetan (Jun 17, 2019)

sarthaka777 said:


> I am myself not fully sure but as Anuragkhetan mentioned, looks like they dont consider this. Will let you know if I get to know more.


From VA website.


----------



## bahlv (Aug 24, 2016)

*Update ImmiTracker*

All active MCs in the group - Please Please update Immitracker 

As of now I see very few MC cases there which makes all people like me feel really good 

The more the cases, better visibility on timelines

Please update for 189 and 190 both


----------



## AlineMG (Dec 22, 2014)

*Self Employment*

Hi everyone,

Just wondering if anyone got positive skill assessment with self-employment experience?

I hold a bachelor of business administration from my home country and have recently graduated with a Master's of Commerce in Australia. I came back to my home country where I opened my own consultancy business. Just wondering if when I complete 1 year of experience this will be enough for a positive assessment.

Also, I am struggling to understand how VETASSESS distinguish between Management Consultant and Organisation and Method Analyst when assessing the experience. I am worried because in VETASSESS' SRGO Occupational Information Sheet it states Organisation and Method Analyst in "Occupations not considered by VETASSESS under this ANZSCO code".

Thanks in advance.


----------



## caroljoeline (Feb 26, 2019)

Hi, I submitted my application for the MC, but got rejection citing my work is only aligned to ISO compliance. This is largely true, but my profile is exactly as described in the anzco code and vetasses requirements. And I had mentioned the word iso just about 4 times in my resume and just once on the statement. Any advise how to convince them


----------



## els29 (Aug 5, 2019)

*Skills Assessment for Internal Consultancy*

Hi All,

Wondering whether it's worth spending the money on a skills assessment for MC...

My qualification is Ba (Hons) Management Studies which I hope they would class as "highly relevant".

My work experience largely fits the tasks listed by Vetassess.
HOWEVER I worked very much internally within the organisation.
I worked for a large multi-national FMCG company that used internal resources rather than hiring external consultants.

Has anyone had a positive skills assessment for MC internal work?

Thank you in advance!!


----------



## bahlv (Aug 24, 2016)

Guys,

I know people with internal roles who have got a positive MC assessment 

For self employment, there is a different and difficult path to prove your skills. 

I suggest you join our WhatsApp group and ask other members 

PM me and I'll share the link

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Fabsi (Jul 17, 2019)

*Alternative Title: Business Analyst*

Hi all,

I am considering to get my skill assessed as a MC (ANZCO 227411) - Alternative Title: Business Analyst.

I am not sure if my profile would be sufficient for this occupation and would highly appreciate to hear your recommendations please.

I graduated from a Master in International Economics and Finance in Australia and worked for 1.5 years in Brisbane as a Business Analyst.
My employer is a Private Equity company owning two IT companies.

I report to the CFO, COO and chairman and my job description is in line with the job requirements for MC's. My managers will provide me a Statement of Service with RnR's matching the MC job description.

But as I am not working externally I am not sure if I will get a positive skill assessment. Can someone clarify what the difference in job descriptions between MC and BA is? 
I can't find anything online, so I assume Business Analyst has the same job description as MC, with the only difference of being an internal employee?

Is that right?

Many many thanks in advance guys 




Has anyone experience with an application as a BA?


----------



## pradeep.s (Jan 7, 2019)

*ICT BA vs. new age BA*



Fabsi said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am considering to get my skill assessed as a MC (ANZCO 227411) - Alternative Title: Business Analyst.
> 
> ...


I have applied & in a similar boat (one of my titles as "Business Analyst". But have external clients) :fingerscrossed:

Now-a-days Business Analyst (BA) title is being used by companies for other roles as well, creating confusion.
Traditionally, BA title was used by IT service companies and BA's serve like a functional/business expert in a typical software implementation process. They bridge the gap b/w business people (clients who are buying/implementing software) and developers who are programming. This involves req. gathering, specification building, functional diagrams, project management etc. (If your RnR are these things, then go with ICT - Business Analyst by ACS).

But now, BA title is given to consultants in product companies/data science companies etc, who help clients (who bought their or any other software/product) to realize value by moving strategic metrics (I was in such a role). Typical stuff includes recommending new goals, uncovering new segments, beating the competition, improving customer experience etc.

Now the latter BA would fit into R&R's prescribed for Mgmt consultant. Whether this will lead to a positive assessment or not can be decided by VETASSES only. Based on my research here + in a couple of other portals, there are certainly some factors that stand out for a positive assessment for these BA's:
1. Big4 Consulting Experience
2. RnR's which are above & beyond the ones specified in the site/pdf files (like a bit of project mgmt, client mgmt, CXO level interaction, etc which are not explicitly mentioned)
3. Serving External clients (there was a recommendation in a site to include key client projects that you have worked as a separate note)
4. Along with RnR, you need to give some techniques (like competitor analysis, BSC, etc) that you applied in projects
5. Titles may not the that relevant only RnR matters(again, based on other people's experience)
6. If you apply from a software company, then scrutiny is more, as they think you might be an ICT BA (which also applies to me)
7. Some luck(!) 

A note regarding #3 - Ideally, a management consultant serves external clients. But there are a small number of people who claimed they got a positive assessment even with serving their internal organization. But I did not see any more details from such candidates (like how did they position themselves, how big was the organization, etc). In your case, best would be to position that you were working with the two IT companies CXO's in a strategic role. But would be good if you can get it vetted with folks who got a +ve assessment with internal clients.

Hope this long post gives you some direction.
Seniors from thread - correct me if am wrong anywhere.


----------



## Fabsi (Jul 17, 2019)

*Alternative Title: Business Analyst*

Wow pradeep.s many thanks for your in depth explanation. 

But now I am even more worried whether I should risk to apply or not. I went to a migration agent and she told me to just try it as a MC. But after reading through this forum I have my doubts about my actual chances. 

Is there anyone I can shoot my RnR's over to vet them for me before I go for the skills assessment?

Kind regards,
Fabsi




pradeep.s said:


> I have applied & in a similar boat (one of my titles as "Business Analyst". But have external clients) :fingerscrossed:
> 
> Now-a-days Business Analyst (BA) title is being used by companies for other roles as well, creating confusion.
> Traditionally, BA title was used by IT service companies and BA's serve like a functional/business expert in a typical software implementation process. They bridge the gap b/w business people (clients who are buying/implementing software) and developers who are programming. This involves req. gathering, specification building, functional diagrams, project management etc. (If your RnR are these things, then go with ICT - Business Analyst by ACS).
> ...


----------



## pradeep.s (Jan 7, 2019)

Fabsi said:


> Wow pradeep.s many thanks for your in depth explanation.
> 
> But now I am even more worried whether I should risk to apply or not. I went to a migration agent and she told me to just try it as a MC. But after reading through this forum I have my doubts about my actual chances.
> 
> ...


Risk it or not, this is the only (dreaded) path that i have to go thru'. Adding to the confusion, my company has crazy titles which are not related to MC . Even worse, my last two titles are tech-related (but i am MBA, & have business focused RnR).
I was reading some news that DHA rejected someone's application, which was +vely assessed by EA, after taking all the fees. This is because HR did not provide a similar RnR which was there in work reference letters. If someone asks my company's HR, they will not have any clue and god only knows how they will respond.
Despite all this, i have taken a risk, because this is all I have and making sure with all these things do my best efforts, so that i deliver a better shot.
If you have only this path left, then take it!


----------



## anirudh.mehta (Feb 6, 2019)

bahlv said:


> Guys,
> 
> I know people with internal roles who have got a positive MC assessment
> 
> ...


Hello Bahlv,
I have same score as you- 75 points for 189. Any idea how non pro-rated ITAs work? How frequent the draw happens? I checked immigration tracker and saw it is not very frequent. Any guidance will be helpful.

Regards
Anirudh


----------



## anuragkhetan (Jun 17, 2019)

anirudh.mehta said:


> Hello Bahlv,
> I have same score as you- 75 points for 189. Any idea how non pro-rated ITAs work? How frequent the draw happens? I checked immigration tracker and saw it is not very frequent. Any guidance will be helpful.
> 
> Regards
> Anirudh


Draw happens every once a month, on 11th mostly.


----------



## anirudh.mehta (Feb 6, 2019)

anuragkhetan said:


> Draw happens every once a month, on 11th mostly.


Thanks Anurag for the response- Can i check one thing, i am in a Big 4 currently and have got 4 years assessed. Now, I am changing the job and moving to a bank doing pretty much same stuff for COO group- It is internal strategy/risk consulting role with multiple stakeholders involved from bank and its group company. Will i have to reclaim points for the experience after i change or it will be counted automatically in the system?


----------



## dipjyoti (Jun 23, 2017)

*Skill Assessment*

Hello All,

I have done B. Tech (Computer Sc. & Engg.) and MBA (Finance). I have around 7 years of experience (post MBA) in Financial Advisory in an Investing Banking firm. However, for the last 1 year & 1 month, I am working in a Big 4 firm in India and my roles & responsibilities are similar to that of Management Consultancy. 

Can you please let me know if I can get positive skill assessment from VETASSESS for Management Consultancy occupation on the basis of my 1 yr & 1 month experience in Big 4 firm.

My objective is to get positive skill assessment so that my spouse can get partner points.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## anuragkhetan (Jun 17, 2019)

dipjyoti said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I have done B. Tech (Computer Sc. & Engg.) and MBA (Finance). I have around 7 years of experience (post MBA) in Financial Advisory in an Investing Banking firm. However, for the last 1 year & 1 month, I am working in a Big 4 firm in India and my roles & responsibilities are similar to that of Management Consultancy.
> 
> ...



Yep, you can try. Also try to relate your Fin Adv. work as MC work.


----------



## anirudh.mehta (Feb 6, 2019)

dipjyoti said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I have done B. Tech (Computer Sc. & Engg.) and MBA (Finance). I have around 7 years of experience (post MBA) in Financial Advisory in an Investing Banking firm. However, for the last 1 year & 1 month, I am working in a Big 4 firm in India and my roles & responsibilities are similar to that of Management Consultancy.
> 
> ...


Yep, no issues there. I had same profile as yours.


----------



## rohitalexander08 (Jul 21, 2019)

anuragkhetan said:


> Draw happens every once a month, on 11th mostly.





bahlv said:


> Guys,
> 
> I know people with internal roles who have got a positive MC assessment
> 
> ...


Can you please share the link to the WhatsApp group here?

Thanks,


Sent from my GM1901 using Tapatalk


----------



## bahlv (Aug 24, 2016)

rohitalexander08 said:


> Can you please share the link to the WhatsApp group here?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> ...


Not allowed to share publicly

PM me and I will respond


----------



## sayan12 (Jun 29, 2018)

*Increase in 2019-20 Management consultant*

hi , I just saw that this year the celling is increased to 5269+ for management consultant. Can you some one help understand what are the implications. Only 5 has got invite with 80 points. Where can i see the status of applied and waiting?

Also, Can you share positive skill assessment and vettessess criteria. 

My background. 

BE Mechanical 2004, MBA 2009, ( + years of consulting experience in analytics 
Currently based in Melbourne with a 457 working for a IT firm in ICT business analysts stream. 

I feel that i will be more suited to get more points in Management consultant than ICT business analyst. ls help understand the complications. 

Regards,


----------



## anirudh.mehta (Feb 6, 2019)

sayan12 said:


> hi , I just saw that this year the celling is increased to 5269+ for management consultant. Can you some one help understand what are the implications. Only 5 has got invite with 80 points. Where can i see the status of applied and waiting?
> 
> Also, Can you share positive skill assessment and vettessess criteria.
> 
> ...


HI Sayan Depends on the duties you are doing. Do you have a billing rate and serve to various clients in your current role? Big 4 is easy to justify but if it is TCS et al, mine had not been recognized for TCS. Big 4 was easy for me.


----------



## bahlv (Aug 24, 2016)

sayan12 said:


> hi , I just saw that this year the celling is increased to 5269+ for management consultant. Can you some one help understand what are the implications. Only 5 has got invite with 80 points. Where can i see the status of applied and waiting?
> 
> Also, Can you share positive skill assessment and vettessess criteria.
> 
> ...


I know people with non client facing roles getting positive assessment too. You need to balance out the R&R document by keeping it close to how the occupation is described but also DONT lie as they will check everything even later before they award you the visa. Keep it simple, truthful and don;t put irrelevant stuff even if it is Nuclear Science that you have done - should be ok. 

I am again in a Big4 so did not face much problems. B


----------



## a.merchant20 (May 24, 2019)

Finally submitted my reassessment application to vetassess (fingers crossed)

Background - 
Exp = Big 4 advisory services
Educa = CA


----------



## a.merchant20 (May 24, 2019)

Is is true that vetasess deducts 1yr experience for a + skill assessment ? Example: I am claiming for 3.8yrs of MC experience. If vetassess takes off 1yr from that I am left with 2.8yrs which gives me 0 points my PR application ?


----------



## anirudh.mehta (Feb 6, 2019)

a.merchant20 said:


> Is is true that vetasess deducts 1yr experience for a + skill assessment ? Example: I am claiming for 3.8yrs of MC experience. If vetassess takes off 1yr from that I am left with 2.8yrs which gives me 0 points my PR application ?


Yes that is true.


----------



## sayan12 (Jun 29, 2018)

anirudh.mehta said:


> HI Sayan Depends on the duties you are doing. Do you have a billing rate and serve to various clients in your current role? Big 4 is easy to justify but if it is TCS et al, mine had not been recognized for TCS. Big 4 was easy for me.


Thanks Anirudh, Yes i do have billable rates, and i am billed. How do you prove that? Do you guys have sample docs for this. Also, Post MBA , i hope they will give full points , Say 10 years.


----------



## sayan12 (Jun 29, 2018)

bahlv said:


> I know people with non client facing roles getting positive assessment too. You need to balance out the R&R document by keeping it close to how the occupation is described but also DONT lie as they will check everything even later before they award you the visa. Keep it simple, truthful and don;t put irrelevant stuff even if it is Nuclear Science that you have done - should be ok.
> 
> I am again in a Big4 so did not face much problems. B


Lets connect and we can speak...


----------



## sayan12 (Jun 29, 2018)

how many calls for management consultant in the August round?, Do anyone have any numbers and cutoff.


----------



## bahlv (Aug 24, 2016)

sayan12 said:


> how many calls for management consultant in the August round?, Do anyone have any numbers and cutoff.


I dont think any calls or maybe <5

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## zjcar200421 (Apr 10, 2019)

bahlv said:


> I dont think any calls or maybe <5
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


Hi, did you got the invitation in this NSW round? I heard that Aug 21th they sent some invitations.


----------



## bahlv (Aug 24, 2016)

zjcar200421 said:


> Hi, did you got the invitation in this NSW round? I heard that Aug 21th they sent some invitations.


Nope I'm yet to receive 

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## rohitalexander08 (Jul 21, 2019)

Where can we see the draw details? As in upto which point got an EOI in the latest update

Sent from my GM1901 using Tapatalk


----------



## yousuf008 (Jun 3, 2016)

*help required regarding assessment*

Hello everyone i just got a negative assessment in management consultant my field of study is highly relevant but unfortunately my experience & interview was not satisfactory due to which it came out as negative .

Q1 need help me in defining rolels and responsiblities and what are they looking for in the interview.
Q2 should i go for review what else should i submit , should i change/alter my RnR doc , I do not work for big 4 Mc , rather a small consultancy company . 

my outcome letter states " based on the information provided and the interview undertaken with you, the applicant, your roles primarily involve guiding and training clients on the application of industry standards for quality and compliance purposes. It was not evident that your duties relate to developing solutions or strategies to help clients solve high-level organisational management issues"

A consultant suggested that they only accept management consultants who have worked for big MC companies .

may be i wasnt able to justify various turnaround strategies i implemented across different busineses. 
i already following submitted following docs and it was priority processed
-Rnr Doc
-payslips
-contract
-cv


----------



## pradeep.s (Jan 7, 2019)

yousuf008 said:


> Hello everyone i just got a negative assessment in management consultant my field of study is highly relevant but unfortunately my experience & interview was not satisfactory due to which it came out as negative .
> 
> Q1 need help me in defining rolels and responsiblities and what are they looking for in the interview.
> Q2 should i go for review what else should i submit , should i change/alter my RnR doc , I do not work for big 4 Mc , rather a small consultancy company .
> ...


Disheartening to see the result. I am waiting for the assessment and I am not in Big4 as well. To make matters worse i am in a popular tech company, which is doing B2B business.
Experienced people here can help you in next steps.
But as far as I read, you need help your clients in solving bigger organizational problems like low revenue, high cost, high employee churn, low IT systems performance etc. In your case, you can try quantifying your quality/compliance work to strategic objectives, if you have not done it. Plus I read that you also need to a part of the implementation of your recommendations as well. Also if you go thru' pages around 40-50 in blog, some people were asked to re-apply with all the client work as a separate project document (like an RPL report). This is based on the inputs from this thread. Hope it is helpful to you.
Also would be great if you can share some interview questions that were asked to you. Would help souls like us who are waiting for the dreaded one .. All the very best!


----------



## yousuf008 (Jun 3, 2016)

pradeep.s said:


> Disheartening to see the result. I am waiting for the assessment and I am not in Big4 as well. To make matters worse i am in a popular tech company, which is doing B2B business.
> Experienced people here can help you in next steps.
> But as far as I read, you need help your clients in solving bigger organizational problems like low revenue, high cost, high employee churn, low IT systems performance etc. In your case, you can try quantifying your quality/compliance work to strategic objectives, if you have not done it. Plus I read that you also need to a part of the implementation of your recommendations as well. Also if you go thru' pages around 40-50 in blog, some people were asked to re-apply with all the client work as a separate project document (like an RPL report). This is based on the inputs from this thread. Hope it is helpful to you.
> Also would be great if you can share some interview questions that were asked to you. Would help souls like us who are waiting for the dreaded one .. All the very best!


sent you a personal msg do check


----------



## sketharapu (Mar 18, 2018)

Hi i have positive outcome for ANZSCO 224712 Organization and Methods analyst where they considered 3 years as relevant. This code seems not in much demand. Shall I go for skill assessment again for Management consultant 224711? I am hoping that this time they will consider at least 5 years as relevant out of 7 years. Right now I have 70 points in total. Do I need to create another vetassess account or can I use the same account used for 224712?


----------



## Maximus (May 8, 2018)

sketharapu said:


> Hi i have positive outcome for ANZSCO 224712 Organization and Methods analyst where they considered 3 years as relevant. This code seems not in much demand. Shall I go for skill assessment again for Management consultant 224711? I am hoping that this time they will consider at least 5 years as relevant out of 7 years. Right now I have 70 points in total. Do I need to create another vetassess account or can I use the same account used for 224712?


Hi there,

Make sure your RnR letter has project details, your role and client impact etc with client name being anonymous (that Vetassess will validate through your organisation). This grid could be under each role / couple of description pointers.

You will get maximum out of 7 years experience. Good luck!

Cheers!



Typed on the go using Tapatalk. Please ignore typos.


----------



## sketharapu (Mar 18, 2018)

Thanks for quick response. By the way, what is RnR?


----------



## karthickvs89 (Jun 6, 2019)

sketharapu said:


> Thanks for quick response. By the way, what is RnR?


RnR -Roles and Responsibilities

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## sketharapu (Mar 18, 2018)

I have read in many forums that I should not submit updated reference letters for reassessment. How can I change ANZSCO without changing roles and responsibilities in reference letters?

Thanks and regards,
Sreekanth


----------



## Marple1102 (Jan 7, 2019)

Hi, everyone. I am incredibly sorry if these questions have been asked before. I did a search first but there are so many posts that I probably missed what I was looking for.


1) I have a positive assessment as an ICT Business Analyst. However, since that will most likely require 90 points come November, and I'm not sure if I will pass NAATI, I want to get assessed as a management consultant. I have worked as a consultant before where almost all of my clients were external and by changing the technology they were using, we successfully cut cost, increased revenue, improved customer experience, etc. To me, that says management consultant and not just implementation, but it seems like it's a bit hit or miss from what I'm reading. Does anyone who has been through an assessment have thoughts on this?

2) I'm assuming if you don't have some sort of pay stub or bank statement that they automatically won't assess you? I can get updates to my letters with salary info. The real issue is that I worked for a consulting company from 2005-2008. Companies in the US are only required to keep payroll records for 3 years, so they may not have anything. Even the Internal Revenue Service only keeps records for the last 10 years. I'm going to check with my bank but I can't imagine they will have my statements from 12-14 years ago. Does anyone have advice for me on this one?


Also, thank you so much in advance. I know there are a lot of posts, and everyone is busy, so I appreciate any and all replies!


----------



## tonmoyd83 (Sep 16, 2019)

*Query*

Hi,

I have a query. I have 10 years work experience, currently working with a Big 4 advisory been 2 years. I had completed my MBA (Marketing & Strategy) in 2013 after which 4 years before Big 4 were also into management consulting. This makes it 7 years post MBA consulting experience.

I am also a engineering bachelors graduate of 2006, and before my MBA I was with a product IT Big tech, into IT consulting (client facing but not MC).

My doubt is - If I apply in the management consulting track, will my pre-MBA work experience be also counted (pro - consulting still, con - before MBA). Or if I apply into ICT BA track (which I probably would be able to justify since my domain has all throughout been strategic but into tech sector) will all 10 years be counted?

I want maximum points for my work experience, not necessarily a preferred track.

Appreciate your suggestion!! Much needed. Thanks.


----------



## yasyas (Jul 16, 2019)

*yasyas*



Marple1102 said:


> Hi, everyone. I am incredibly sorry if these questions have been asked before. I did a search first but there are so many posts that I probably missed what I was looking for.
> 
> 
> 1) I have a positive assessment as an ICT Business Analyst. However, since that will most likely require 90 points come November, and I'm not sure if I will pass NAATI, I want to get assessed as a management consultant. I have worked as a consultant before where almost all of my clients were external and by changing the technology they were using, we successfully cut cost, increased revenue, improved customer experience, etc. To me, that says management consultant and not just implementation, but it seems like it's a bit hit or miss from what I'm reading. Does anyone who has been through an assessment have thoughts on this?
> ...


Hi,

My wife got her skill assessment in this code recently. I am not sure about your first question, but for your second question, only your last 10 years of experience is subject to an assessment. So, your experience prior to 2009 is irrelevant in this case.


----------



## usa.aussie (Sep 22, 2019)

Marple1102 said:


> Hi, everyone. I am incredibly sorry if these questions have been asked before. I did a search first but there are so many posts that I probably missed what I was looking for.
> 
> 
> 1) I have a positive assessment as an ICT Business Analyst. However, since that will most likely require 90 points come November, and I'm not sure if I will pass NAATI, I want to get assessed as a management consultant. I have worked as a consultant before where almost all of my clients were external and by changing the technology they were using, we successfully cut cost, increased revenue, improved customer experience, etc. To me, that says management consultant and not just implementation, but it seems like it's a bit hit or miss from what I'm reading. Does anyone who has been through an assessment have thoughts on this?
> ...



Regarding proof of salary, nearly all of my US employers (even smaller companies) shared their payment history with Equifax, which then compiles it using a service called "The Work Number (TWN)" I was able to download a report from their website (you might need to see if your ex-employer can provide their "company code", but I would try it even without that - I think you use your Social Security Number to retrieve your records). Another thing you could try (I haven't) is to download your earnings record from the Social Security Administration. Not sure whether that would show your employer name, but should show how much money you made overall.


----------



## bhavishyaw (Sep 24, 2019)

Bella_Sea said:


> Hi sorry I am quite new to the forum and not sure how to enable the PM function.


https://www.expatforum.com/expats/faq.php?faq=vb3_user_profile#faq_vb3_private_messages


----------



## vaishalipathania (Oct 4, 2019)

Even I'm planning to apply for the 224711 Management Consultant & I’m desperately looking for any kind of guidance you may have for me. It would be really very nice if I can have a copy of the reference letter or the resume submitted which is been approved by the VETASSESS. Pls. share the copy. God bless.


----------



## Marple1102 (Jan 7, 2019)

usa.aussie, thanks for the reply! I completely missed it when you posted.

I’ll look into Equifax. The IRS has a wage and income report but of course it only shows the first 4 letters of the company. Ha. 

I looked at the SSA record before I saw your message. Unfortunately, the report doesn’t show the company name. Since I also taught fitness at the same time, it won’t match up to anything else I submit.

Again, I really appreciate your help!


----------



## Marple1102 (Jan 7, 2019)

Ok, one more question and I’m done. I saw the reply to me about only needing to submit the last 10 years of jobs, because that’s all that gets assessed. I’m assuming that’s because they want 10 consecutive years of experience? 

My concern is that they will deem some things as not being management consultant but I have 14 years of experience, and my first job was with a very large consulting firm.

Anyone have thoughts on this? I did read what was on the VETASSESS website but wanted to clarify!


----------



## bahlv (Aug 24, 2016)

Marple1102 said:


> Ok, one more question and I’m done. I saw the reply to me about only needing to submit the last 10 years of jobs, because that’s all that gets assessed. I’m assuming that’s because they want 10 consecutive years of experience?
> 
> My concern is that they will deem some things as not being management consultant but I have 14 years of experience, and my first job was with a very large consulting firm.
> 
> Anyone have thoughts on this? I did read what was on the VETASSESS website but wanted to clarify!


They dont consider anything outside 10 year period 
In my case they adjusted my Big4 experience of 2.5 years as qualification criteria and gave me 7.5 years
So I waited for 6 months to get max points 
I have over 12 years of experience and submitted all docs
Submitting docs is good as they add to genuineness 

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## sangakkara (Jan 20, 2019)

Hello AnyAd, Are you still reading this forum? Have you been granted Anyad?


----------



## Marple1102 (Jan 7, 2019)

What do you mean submitting docs? Submitting a statement of service and payment evidence is required. Did you submit something else?


----------



## bahlv (Aug 24, 2016)

Marple1102 said:


> What do you mean submitting docs? Submitting a statement of service and payment evidence is required. Did you submit something else?


I mean submitting documents beyond 10 years doesn't hurt and may only make your case look more genuine.
Theyll never award any work experience for that for sure 

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## karthickvs89 (Jun 6, 2019)

Anyone with invites? 

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## imabunny (Oct 15, 2019)

Just got assessed positive for management consultant with 6 years of experience. Lodged EOI 189 and 190 NSW, 75 + 5 points. Has anyone gotten 224711 Management Consultant invite from NSW recently?


----------



## bahlv (Aug 24, 2016)

imabunny said:


> Just got assessed positive for management consultant with 6 years of experience. Lodged EOI 189 and 190 NSW, 75 + 5 points. Has anyone gotten 224711 Management Consultant invite from NSW recently?


No invites reported lately 
You can PM me and join our WhatsApp group

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## imabunny (Oct 15, 2019)

Thank you, I’ve dropped you a message!


----------



## Manishkarsija (Oct 16, 2019)

I have secured 90 in PTE (all 4 subjects), I am BCom (H) graduate from Delhi University (year 2000-2003), CA (May 2004), worked with a Big 4 (2006-2011), working with a Real Estate PE Fund since 2011. In my current experience I work with Shareholders and Board of Directors of Companies where the PE Fund has invested. These companies are in tier 2 cities with limited experience. My role entails monitoring and giving advice to Board of these companies on areas such as Sales, Marketing, Human Resources, Finance, Taxation, Corporate Governance, etc. 

There is no direct consulting agreement with these portfolio companies and due to the nature of relationship there are no formal reports but regular email/telephonic interaction. 

Is my profile suitable for Management Consultant role. 

Look forward to your response. 

Thanks


----------



## bahlv (Aug 24, 2016)

Manishkarsija said:


> I have secured 90 in PTE (all 4 subjects), I am BCom (H) graduate from Delhi University (year 2000-2003), CA (May 2004), worked with a Big 4 (2006-2011), working with a Real Estate PE Fund since 2011. In my current experience I work with Shareholders and Board of Directors of Companies where the PE Fund has invested. These companies are in tier 2 cities with limited experience. My role entails monitoring and giving advice to Board of these companies on areas such as Sales, Marketing, Human Resources, Finance, Taxation, Corporate Governance, etc.
> 
> There is no direct consulting agreement with these portfolio companies and due to the nature of relationship there are no formal reports but regular email/telephonic interaction.
> 
> ...


Are you working for a firm or is this your own firm? 

If you work for a firm, then roles and responsibilities letter is the key document that matters along with salary credit proofs. 

If its your own firm, then you need to provide self declaration and a lot of other documents to prove what you're saying is the truth.

The role will be ok to to assesses as a management consultant. 

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## rohitalexander08 (Jul 21, 2019)

I heard about this change is visa policy/new policy starting in mid-Nov. How would that work? Can anyone shed light around the same

Sent from my GM1901 using Tapatalk


----------



## saurabhpluto (Feb 5, 2014)

rohitalexander08 said:


> I heard about this change is visa policy/new policy starting in mid-Nov. How would that work? Can anyone shed light around the same
> 
> Sent from my GM1901 using Tapatalk


You heard about it and you are asking others ironically?

Sent from my GM1901 using Tapatalk


----------



## ghoshsudeep79 (Jun 17, 2017)

tonmoyd83 said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




If you submit your MBA credentials then your experience post MBA will only be considered. Also, your assessment would totally depend on the roles and responsibilities that you submit for your experience. Totally your choice. if you only present your bachelors degree and then show total experience post bachelors then they would deduct 3 years and assess the rest of the experience. As I said your RNR is very crucial for a positive skill assessment. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rohitalexander08 (Jul 21, 2019)

saurabhpluto said:


> You heard about it and you are asking others ironically?
> 
> Sent from my GM1901 using Tapatalk


I just heard about it (don't know any details) and would like to get some clarity around it

Sent from my GM1901 using Tapatalk


----------



## ghoshsudeep79 (Jun 17, 2017)

pradeep.s said:


> Disheartening to see the result. I am waiting for the assessment and I am not in Big4 as well. To make matters worse i am in a popular tech company, which is doing B2B business.
> 
> Experienced people here can help you in next steps.
> 
> ...




Your Roles and responsibilities should clearly state that you were working for external client projects. You were being billed to the client for your services. It should include developing business cases, solutions and executing the solutions with a defined outcome. I developed my RnR in the same way. At the time I had close to 18 years in IT and Business Services industry working as a Project management consultant. It does not have to be a MC or a Big4 company. Your RnR is the key. Think through and develop your RnR in detail. Provide as much information about client projects as possible. Good Luck!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ghoshsudeep79 (Jun 17, 2017)

anirudh.mehta said:


> Thanks Anurag for the response- Can i check one thing, i am in a Big 4 currently and have got 4 years assessed. Now, I am changing the job and moving to a bank doing pretty much same stuff for COO group- It is internal strategy/risk consulting role with multiple stakeholders involved from bank and its group company. Will i have to reclaim points for the experience after i change or it will be counted automatically in the system?




If you move jobs, you are expected to provide updated reference letter for the new job. Else it would not be counted. Assessment would only be done based on what you submit. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ghoshsudeep79 (Jun 17, 2017)

sayan12 said:


> hi , I just saw that this year the celling is increased to 5269+ for management consultant. Can you some one help understand what are the implications. Only 5 has got invite with 80 points. Where can i see the status of applied and waiting?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Positive or negative would totally depend on what you submit for assessment. RnR is the key.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ghavatepratik (Nov 2, 2019)

FNizam said:


> Hi All,
> 
> MBA or any qualification and organization management can work for Management Consultant. Even BBA with relevant experience post qualification should work.
> 
> ...


Hello sir, that was a very usefull information, can you please share the charges for the prior checking.

Also, i have done BBA and MBA. will i get positive assessment for my education qualification


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ghavatepratik said:


> Hello sir, that was a very usefull information, can you please share the charges for the prior checking.
> 
> Also, i have done BBA and MBA. will i get positive assessment for my education qualification



https://www.vetassess.com.au/skills...-assessment-support/document-checking-service

Cheers


----------



## karthickvs89 (Jun 6, 2019)

Folks

Anyone received NSW ITA after receiving pre invites in the latest October round?

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## ghavatepratik (Nov 2, 2019)

Maximus said:


> Hi,
> 
> Create log in at Vetassess and go through document requirements.
> 
> ...


Hello sir, Hope you have got your Invite.

Sir, as you are aware the cutoff have increased enormously and it has become very imp to get each and every point you can.

I wish to claim additional 5 points through my Wife but my background being an engineer will require help from you to assert if i can apply for "Management Consultant" 
She has Completed her Bachelor of Business administration (BBA) along with her MBA with major subjects in final year for Finance. 
She has completed one year experience and her Job duties matches with " Management Consultant" but with her education, will she be able to qualify her first education assessment since i got to know from somewhere that, if the subjects does not match then you do not have a chance and you would have to complete the subject.
Can you please guide me shall i go ahead with the assesement or any other profile which you feel will fit in well considering her education since her RnR is manageable.


----------



## Omi145 (Nov 7, 2019)

Can you add me also to the Whatsapp group +923214155123
My name is Umar also i did submit my EOI for Managment Consultant with the point of 65 for 190.
can anyone suggest me further


----------



## Omi145 (Nov 7, 2019)

puruc said:


> I got it through ACT. Don't remember the exact point but either 70 or 75.
> 
> How come you applying through NSW. Don't think they have that particular skill open! Kindly recheck.


Thanks for your message, Can i know what do you mean by ACT ?? and is Managment Consultant is open in other states also ?
Kindly share, I also have 65 Point as of today in NSW 190


----------



## ghavatepratik (Nov 2, 2019)

puruc said:


> Hi - just got my visa grant today.
> 
> Have you got yours and which state?


Hello sir, Hope you are doing well.


Sir, as you are aware the cutoff have increased enormously and it has become very imp to get each and every point you can.

I wish to claim additional 5 points through my Wife but my background being an engineer will require help from you to assert if i can apply for "Management Consultant" 
She has Completed her Bachelor of Business administration (BBA) along with her MBA with major subjects in final year for Finance. 
She has completed one year experience and her Job duties matches with " Management Consultant" but with her education, will she be able to qualify her first education assessment since i got to know from somewhere that, if the subjects does not match then you do not have a chance and you would have to complete the subject.
Can you please guide me shall i go ahead with the assesement or any other profile which you feel will fit in well considering her education since her RnR is manageable.


----------



## bahlv (Aug 24, 2016)

karthickvs89 said:


> Folks
> 
> Anyone received NSW ITA after receiving pre invites in the latest October round?
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 5 using Tapatalk


Yes, you 

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## ghavatepratik (Nov 2, 2019)

ghoshsudeep79 said:


> As per VETASSES as a management consultant you should be serving external clients and not within your organisation. All your work should be external client s where you either work on-site at Client location or even offshore but the client should be third party. Trust that helps.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks for this crutial point. Just require one input how do we have to justify that we were serving external client or just mentioning in RnR will suffice

Sent from my vivo 1818 using Tapatalk


----------



## ghavatepratik (Nov 2, 2019)

black_knight said:


> Hello Danny,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hello sir, I have done BBA and MBA so will I get a positive skill assessment for my education.
Also to have positive job assessment do I have to gather any data other than RnR. I have 1yr work ex.
Do these please interview in any case to check and provide positive assessment.

Sent from my vivo 1818 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ghavatepratik said:


> Hello sir, I have done BBA and MBA so will I get a positive skill assessment for my education.
> Also to have positive job assessment do I have to gather any data other than RnR. I have 1yr work ex.
> Do these please interview in any case to check and provide positive assessment.
> 
> Sent from my vivo 1818 using Tapatalk


You have been posting the same question on so many threads and probably you have received no response
It’s better you consult a Mara agent
Many provide free first consultation 

Cheers


----------



## ghavatepratik (Nov 2, 2019)

sureshpemmaraju said:


> Dear Team,
> 
> Here are the R&R I plan to put for VETASSESS for Management Consultant. Do these suffice, or we need to add /remove any thing.
> 
> ...


Hi, 

Did your submit these??
What was the outcome??
.
Can you please help with this.

Sent from my vivo 1818 using Tapatalk


----------



## nitk903 (Nov 2, 2019)

imabunny said:


> Just got assessed positive for management consultant with 6 years of experience. Lodged EOI 189 and 190 NSW, 75 + 5 points. Has anyone gotten 224711 Management Consultant invite from NSW recently?


can you pls share your experience and whether you worked for consulting organisations.
My agent told me to get vetted by Vetasses need to have worked in consulting firms, I have worked in product firms or IT services companies in Analytics .


----------



## nitk903 (Nov 2, 2019)

I am confused if I should take Management Consultant as my job code. 

I have done my BE, then Post Grad in Communications management in Marketing Research.
Have worked for 15 years in Analytics & Consulting. Wherein I have worked for couple of major ecommerce companies and IT services firms in India but none of these firms are part of the big 4 or designed as consulting companies.

So, is Management Consulting the right job code for me or you all suggest something else.


----------



## Suly12 (Aug 13, 2019)

Hello Everyone, I applied for management consultant skill assessment in May this year, but the outcome was negative.

Field of study (Business Management) highly relevant and comparable to the educational level of an AQF, but the employment they said that is not relevant( which is), but my last year working in consultancy was 2014 and they just count 7 months of experience deducting five months from January to May, date when I Applied.

I would like to know if there is any chance that Vetassess can accept my MBA for fullfill the year experience or there is no way I can get positive skill assessment( having bachelor is business management from Colombia and a Master of Business Accounting here in Australia, is being very hard for me to get local experience and my visa expires in January 2021, please any advise will be highly appreciated.


----------



## satyagvk (Aug 18, 2015)

*satyagvk*

Hi All,

I am planning to apply under Management Consultant and I have couple of questions:

1. What is the current cut-off for 189 Management Consultant?

2. Do we have any opportunity of applying under 190 Management Consultant? If yes, kindly suggest the state.

3. I am an MBA in Finance with about 17 years of experience as a Consultants including one from the Big 4. What are my chances of getting a positive assessment from VETASSESS?

Kindly help me with the answers please and help me get some clarity on my next steps.

Best regards,
SG


----------



## bahlv (Aug 24, 2016)

satyagvk said:


> Hi All,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Chances for 189 cannot be commented on without knowing your points 
If you have 90 points, yes great chances 

NSW and Tasmania are open for 190 Visa for 224711 

You will get full score in experience given the amount of experience you quoted as maximum score is at 8+ years 

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## bahlv (Aug 24, 2016)

nitk903 said:


> I am confused if I should take Management Consultant as my job code.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You can get a positive assessment but you need to prove that you worked with external clients. Most internal roles have only that as the biggest problem, even if the work you do is of similar nature to 224711

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## bahlv (Aug 24, 2016)

Suly12 said:


> Hello Everyone, I applied for management consultant skill assessment in May this year, but the outcome was negative.
> 
> Field of study (Business Management) highly relevant and comparable to the educational level of an AQF, but the employment they said that is not relevant( which is), but my last year working in consultancy was 2014 and they just count 7 months of experience deducting five months from January to May, date when I Applied.
> 
> I would like to know if there is any chance that Vetassess can accept my MBA for fullfill the year experience or there is no way I can get positive skill assessment( having bachelor is business management from Colombia and a Master of Business Accounting here in Australia, is being very hard for me to get local experience and my visa expires in January 2021, please any advise will be highly appreciated.


I dont think there is a way out for you now, you may need another occupation code that is better aligned to your roles

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## jonnymhc (Jul 31, 2019)

*Hi*

Hi Bahlv - I was in a similar situation as yours except having 5 points less than your latest points.

I've lodged the EOI for 190, can I get your contact and ask you a couple of questions?

Thanks,
Jon


----------



## bahlv (Aug 24, 2016)

jonnymhc said:


> Hi Bahlv - I was in a similar situation as yours except having 5 points less than your latest points.
> 
> I've lodged the EOI for 190, can I get your contact and ask you a couple of questions?
> 
> ...


You can send me a PM after 5 posts on ExpatForum

I can add you to the MC 224711 WhatsApp group where I and other members can help you


----------



## 1733258 (Nov 17, 2019)

bahlv said:


> You can get a positive assessment but you need to prove that you worked with external clients. Most internal roles have only that as the biggest problem, even if the work you do is of similar nature to 224711


That was actually my issue as well. My jobs over the last ten years are essentially a consultant role within my company. So while I was working across multiple internal departments, it wasn't with external clients.

I did the skills assessment initially and it came back negative because "I wasn't working with external clients." They (VETASSESS) suggested in my skills assessment that I was more aligned with 224712 - Organisation and Methods Analyst, as it's EXACTLY the same job as 224711 but works within a company's internal framework.

NOWHERE on ANZSCO does it give a difference, so needless to say I was frustrated. Side note, because my job also has Procurement exposure, I was able to get a positive skills assessment for 224999.

Just wanted to give my two cents because others here on this thread may have the same issue if they can't prove external consulting.


----------



## harry31 (Nov 25, 2019)

@Bahlv

I need your help.

I am thinking to apply for Australia Visa 189/ 190 under management consulting.

My current points are 65. I will be completing 5 years in Feb with my workex which includes 1.3 yr of exp in IT Indian MNC (Client location) as system Engineer that too pre-mba.

However, post MBA (in Finance), I have 2 yr and 10 months under corporate finance division in another Indian IT MNC company. Finally, I am currently working in research and advisory domain from last 10 months in US MNC.

What do you suggest? How much it is feasible for me?

Can you plz share the whatsapp link to join?


----------



## bahlv (Aug 24, 2016)

harry31 said:


> @Bahlv
> 
> I need your help.
> 
> ...


Your pre MBA work ex will not be considered as relevant. I would recommend you to immediately look at Canada if you really want to migrate. At 65 points, even 75 points, the chances are quite bleak for 189 and NSW 190 is quite unpredictable. 

Still if you want to take your chances, get the skill assessment done and put in the EoI asap. 

You can PM me for the whatsapp group, I cannot post the link here as per forum rules.

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## jonnymhc (Jul 31, 2019)

bahlv said:


> jonnymhc said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Bahlv - I was in a similar situation as yours except having 5 points less than your latest points.
> ...


Thanks, also does anyone (surely) know if you could claim the 5 points for skilled spouse if his/her occupation is not on the same list but both occupations are eligible to apply for 190? (I.e. STSOL vs MLTSOL)

Thx


----------



## harry31 (Nov 25, 2019)

bahlv said:


> Your pre MBA work ex will not be considered as relevant. I would recommend you to immediately look at Canada if you really want to migrate. At 65 points, even 75 points, the chances are quite bleak for 189 and NSW 190 is quite unpredictable.
> 
> Still if you want to take your chances, get the skill assessment done and put in the EoI asap.
> 
> ...


Thanks @bahlv for the reply. 
Can you please advise when you say Canada, what could be the option for me. I am sure you would have said for a reason. 

Reg. skill assessment, what do I need to do, please pardon my ignorance. Do I need to get my experience letters, will that be sufficient ?

Thanks.


----------



## bahlv (Aug 24, 2016)

jonnymhc said:


> Thanks, also does anyone (surely) know if you could claim the 5 points for skilled spouse if his/her occupation is not on the same list but both occupations are eligible to apply for 190? (I.e. STSOL vs MLTSOL)
> 
> Thx


Yes absolutely 
I am on MLTSSL and my spouse on STSOL and we got 5 extra points for 190

I know someone who is vice versa (primary applicant on STSOL and spouse on MLTSSL) and he too claimed points successfully 

You can see for yourself while creating the EoI, it will add points 

All right rules are in the system so you shouldn't worry

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## bahlv (Aug 24, 2016)

harry31 said:


> Thanks @bahlv for the reply.
> 
> Can you please advise when you say Canada, what could be the option for me. I am sure you would have said for a reason.
> 
> ...


As you have a full time 2 years masters, Canada gives extra points while Oz does not. Hence I said you can try your luck as Canada is a cheaper PR and processed quicker. Oz is choosy. 

The skill assessment required R&R, payment proofs, Income Tax returns etc

Start collating those 

Read Vetassess website - they have a checklist uploaded too 

We can share on group when you join 

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## harry31 (Nov 25, 2019)

bahlv said:


> harry31 said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks @bahlv for the reply.
> ...




Thanks for the revert buddy


----------



## harry31 (Nov 25, 2019)

harry31 said:


> bahlv said:
> 
> 
> > harry31 said:
> ...




Sure, let me check with canadian visa also


----------



## harry31 (Nov 25, 2019)

bahlv said:


> harry31 said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks @bahlv for the reply.
> ...



Do we have a specific format for R&R?
Do i need to get the R&R from all the previous companies?

And btw, i hope R&R is rules and responsibilities..


----------



## bahlv (Aug 24, 2016)

harry31 said:


> Do we have a specific format for R&R?
> Do i need to get the R&R from all the previous companies?
> 
> And btw, i hope R&R is rules and responsibilities..


Its roles and responsibilities 

Yes you need from all employers 

There is a format that works best and you can find various threads about Vetassess R&R 

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## mudradi19 (May 30, 2017)

Hey guys!

What are the chances of getting the invite for 75 to 80 points? I am working at Deloitte as a Strategy Consultant, looking to apply for management consultant occupation code. 

Would appreciate a response


----------



## bahlv (Aug 24, 2016)

mudradi19 said:


> Hey guys!
> 
> What are the chances of getting the invite for 75 to 80 points? I am working at Deloitte as a Strategy Consultant, looking to apply for management consultant occupation code.
> 
> Would appreciate a response


Points for what Visa - 189, 190, 491?

Please more more details


----------



## mudradi19 (May 30, 2017)

Thank you for your response. 

My points breakdown if I get a positive assessment: 
Age: 30
English: 20
Experience: 5
Education: 15
Partner: 10
Total: 80 for 189, if I add another 5, it would be 85 for 190. Are there any chances for an invite? 

I do not know if I should take the risk, I am worried cause I already had done an assessment for Management Accountant and even though I have 85 points for it, I will not get the invite for it as the points level has reached 95 for it.


----------



## bahlv (Aug 24, 2016)

mudradi19 said:


> Thank you for your response.
> 
> My points breakdown if I get a positive assessment:
> Age: 30
> ...


No one can predict with confidence mate. But if you have free cash to deploy, get the priority Vetassess done and file NSW EoI at least

I think most 90 pointers have got invites and next in line will be 85s


----------



## jonnymhc (Jul 31, 2019)

Uh got it, thanks for letting know bahlv.

QUOTE=bahlv;14997306]


jonnymhc said:


> Thanks, also does anyone (surely) know if you could claim the 5 points for skilled spouse if his/her occupation is not on the same list but both occupations are eligible to apply for 190? (I.e. STSOL vs MLTSOL)
> 
> Thx


Yes absolutely 
I am on MLTSSL and my spouse on STSOL and we got 5 extra points for 190

I know someone who is vice versa (primary applicant on STSOL and spouse on MLTSSL) and he too claimed points successfully 

You can see for yourself while creating the EoI, it will add points 

All right rules are in the system so you shouldn't worry

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk[/QUOTE]


----------



## sangakkara (Jan 20, 2019)

Hi Anyad,

How are you? I hope you are still active on this thread. I hope you have got your grant


----------



## Kshitij_Tinku (Nov 27, 2019)

*NSW 190 invite with 80+5 points ?*

Anyone received an invite for 190 with 80+ 5 points for NSW yet ?

I have applied under 224711 (Management Consultant)
EOI Effect - 18/9/2019


----------



## a.merchant20 (May 24, 2019)

Hi All, finally received a positive reassessment from vetassess after first initiating the process back in March 2019...pheww
Can I get some guidance on EOI from the members in this group:
1) To claim points for Australian work experience, what supporting evidence I need ? I am currently working in Syd on a work visa issued under the Management Consultant category. So if I just submit my work visa then issued by DOH and payslips would that he enough to claim 5 points for 1year of Australian experience;
2) How can I claim 5 points for NSW nomination ? Does this mean applying for 190 visa instead of 189 visa ? Also, can I still stay in Sydney with NSW nomination.

Thanks,
AS


----------



## sangakkara (Jan 20, 2019)

a.merchant20 said:


> Hi All, finally received a positive reassessment from vetassess after first initiating the process back in March 2019...pheww
> Can I get some guidance on EOI from the members in this group:
> 1) To claim points for Australian work experience, what supporting evidence I need ? I am currently working in Syd on a work visa issued under the Management Consultant category. So if I just submit my work visa then issued by DOH and payslips would that he enough to claim 5 points for 1year of Australian experience;
> 2) How can I claim 5 points for NSW nomination ? Does this mean applying for 190 visa instead of 189 visa ? Also, can I still stay in Sydney with NSW nomination.
> ...


Hi,

1) You can submit a R&R letter issued by your company along with last three months salary slips and bank statements. In addition, you can also attach the visa issued by DOH

2. You will be eligible for 5 points from NSW, only if you lodge an EOI for NSW and then you are nominated by NSW. Which means, you have to select NSW when you lodge your EOI. If they nominate you for NSW, then you have a commitment to live and work in NSW for at least 2 years


----------



## bahlv (Aug 24, 2016)

K****ij_Tinku said:


> Anyone received an invite for 190 with 80+ 5 points for NSW yet ?
> 
> I have applied under 224711 (Management Consultant)
> EOI Effect - 18/9/2019


Current cut off is 90 points for NSW 190


----------



## Kshitij_Tinku (Nov 27, 2019)

bahlv said:


> Current cut off is 90 points for NSW 190


Thanks Bahlv for the information..

Do you reckon the points cutoff going a bit higher with the changes in point system after 16th November ?


----------



## bahlv (Aug 24, 2016)

K****ij_Tinku said:


> Thanks Bahlv for the information..
> 
> 
> 
> Do you reckon the points cutoff going a bit higher with the changes in point system after 16th November ?


We know of an invite that went out AFTER 16 November at 85+5 points
So that's the cut off
Before 16 November, I got the invite at 80+5 but even my score went up by 5 post 16 November and stood at 90. So although the cut of went up by 5, I assume the score too went up by 5 or 10 for most candidates. 

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## a.merchant20 (May 24, 2019)

Thanks. Do you mean keeping this documents in record for the actual visa application if and when an invite comes through or do I need to do a separare skills assessment for Australian experience ?
Essentially, shouldn't my visa grant, payslips and employment contract be enough to provde my Australian experience rather than having to go through another round of skills assessment ?


----------



## sangakkara (Jan 20, 2019)

a.merchant20 said:


> Thanks. Do you mean keeping this documents in record for the actual visa application if and when an invite comes through or do I need to do a separare skills assessment for Australian experience ?
> Essentially, shouldn't my visa grant, payslips and employment contract be enough to provde my Australian experience rather than having to go through another round of skills assessment ?


I'm sure your Skills Assessment already covers all of your work experience (considered all of your work experience). Hence, it essentially includes your Australian work experience as well. Therefore, you don't have to do a separate skills assessment to cover this. All what you have to do is to keep your evidence ready to be submitted once you are invited for the visa (Proofs for all employments that you claim points in your EOI).


----------



## a.merchant20 (May 24, 2019)

No, my existing skills assessment does not cover my Aus work experience as I will only complete a year in March. My skill assessment is based off my overseas work experience.


----------



## harleyy_10 (Feb 10, 2019)

Hi, can you please share the sample letter for vetassis evaluation.


----------



## pngo93 (Jun 5, 2019)

Dear all

I've received a negative skills assessment for 224711 because VETASSESS does not recognise the organisation I work for (a university) as a consultancy. 

I'm currently involved in a project which, although a research project by definition, is a de-facto consulting project. I've been able to match my roles to the description given by VETASSESS.

This, evidently, annoys me to no end, since my roles and responsibilities match the job description required by VETASSESS. What annoys me the most is the phrase "usually employed by a management consulting firm", since one can interpret the word usually does not mean always. As such I will be putting together a request for reassessment.

I can produce evidence of providing external advice to a client (the client is happy to provide a written statement to support me). Perhaps a statement from the director of the research school (my work unit), or my direct boss' work record noting that the school engages in consulting services will help as well?

What would be a good R&R letter format as well, as the forum has indicated that to be a good thing to do.

Any help would be appreciated

Thanks and kind regards


----------



## sangakkara (Jan 20, 2019)

pngo93 said:


> Dear all
> 
> I've received a negative skills assessment for 224711 because VETASSESS does not recognise the organisation I work for (a university) as a consultancy.
> 
> ...


The reason for your negative assessment may purely because your university is not a consulting organisation. VETASSESS would generally look at the background of the company where you work and assess accordingly.

However, what I would suggest you to do is to collect all documents (evidences) that could potentially prove that you are involved in management consultancy related work. Written evidence from your client which describes nature of work that you perform would help in this case. In addition, you can also request your direct reporting manager to provide you with a letter which describes the nature of this special project, what type of clients you are advising, on what areas you advise you clients etc.

In addition to all of these, prepare a detailed reports as to why you think that this work should be regarded as tasks performed by a MC. This report should send across a strong message to prove that your work is genuinely MC related. 

If everything goes well, they are likely to contact your employer/clients and even you for a detailed interview before revising their decision. 

However, it should be noted that their assessment process is quite difficult and at a very high level of expectation


----------



## pngo93 (Jun 5, 2019)

sangakkara said:


> The reason for your negative assessment may purely because your university is not a consulting organisation. VETASSESS would generally look at the background of the company where you work and assess accordingly.
> 
> However, what I would suggest you to do is to collect all documents (evidences) that could potentially prove that you are involved in management consultancy related work. Written evidence from your client which describes nature of work that you perform would help in this case. In addition, you can also request your direct reporting manager to provide you with a letter which describes the nature of this special project, what type of clients you are advising, on what areas you advise you clients etc.
> 
> ...


Thank you for your helpful advice, I am lucky to get the client to provide support for the case, and I will talk to my direct manager as well to describe the project a bit further. 

Is the report regarding the tasks something that is similar to a Roles and Responsibilities statement?

For a variety of reasons, from my end and from the project, I only have 15 days left from today to submit my review request. Hopefully that should not be a significant impediment for the project.

Furthermore, I was wondering if the review lapse, am I able to submit a new skills assessment and include these documentations?

Many thanks


----------



## sangakkara (Jan 20, 2019)

pngo93 said:


> Thank you for your helpful advice, I am lucky to get the client to provide support for the case, and I will talk to my direct manager as well to describe the project a bit further.
> 
> Is the report regarding the tasks something that is similar to a Roles and Responsibilities statement?
> 
> ...


Is the report regarding the tasks something that is similar to a Roles and Responsibilities statement? - This report should be prepared in detail to describe on what grounds you think that your R&R are MC related tasks. Explain in the report about the nature of the project, what types of consultancy tasks you perform, how they help your clients, how are they directly linked to VETASSESS's MC tasks etc. 

I would recommend you to apply for it during the recommended period. I'm not quite sure what the consequences are in failure to do so. But, I think that you will have to submit an application from scratch. 

Further, you can write an email to your assessor and ask him/her on what grounds have they given you a negative assessment. 

I hope that your qualification has been assessed relevant in your case?


----------



## sangakkara (Jan 20, 2019)

pngo93 said:


> Thank you for your helpful advice, I am lucky to get the client to provide support for the case, and I will talk to my direct manager as well to describe the project a bit further.
> 
> Is the report regarding the tasks something that is similar to a Roles and Responsibilities statement?
> 
> ...


Is the report regarding the tasks something that is similar to a Roles and Responsibilities statement? - This report should be prepared in detail to describe on what grounds you think that your R&R are MC related tasks. Explain in the report about the nature of the project, what types of consultancy tasks you perform, how they help your clients, how are they directly linked to VETASSESS's MC tasks etc. 

I would recommend you to apply for it during the recommended period. I'm not quite sure what the consequences are in failure to do so. But, I think that you will have to submit an application from scratch. 

Further, you can write an email to your assessor and ask him/her on what grounds have they given you a negative assessment. 

I hope that your qualification has been assessed relevant in your case?


----------



## pngo93 (Jun 5, 2019)

sangakkara said:


> Is the report regarding the tasks something that is similar to a Roles and Responsibilities statement? - This report should be prepared in detail to describe on what grounds you think that your R&R are MC related tasks. Explain in the report about the nature of the project, what types of consultancy tasks you perform, how they help your clients, how are they directly linked to VETASSESS's MC tasks etc.
> 
> I would recommend you to apply for it during the recommended period. I'm not quite sure what the consequences are in failure to do so. But, I think that you will have to submit an application from scratch.
> 
> ...



I have a hunch that it is, I have written an email to the assessor and the reply was along the line of the organisation itself being a research institution. so that means that I do have a case.

One particular line stuck out in the reply:

"There is insufficient evidence that your role has a primary focus on provision of independent and objective advice to solve organisational management problems or to develop solutions or strategies to solve high-level organisational management. Therefore, you received a negative outcome."

I have had a skills assessment for a 485 in the past (since I arrived before 2011), which I have received a positive qualifications assessment.

So it's only my experience which needs fixing up


----------



## sangakkara (Jan 20, 2019)

pngo93 said:


> I have a hunch that it is, I have written an email to the assessor and the reply was along the line of the organisation itself being a research institution. so that means that I do have a case.
> 
> One particular line stuck out in the reply:
> 
> ...



In this case, I would suggest you to address their concerns particularly on the point you mentioned above. Request your clients to write a detailed reference highlighting your tasks. In fact, your consultancy activities should be highly relevant to solving management's problems particularly from strategist point of view. And you should be dealing with the top management of the company.

If these things are covered, you should be able to build a re-assessment case. Like I mentioned before, they will contact you/your employer and even your clients to verify these tasks. 

Good Luck!


----------



## Kshitij_Tinku (Nov 27, 2019)

bahlv said:


> We know of an invite that went out AFTER 16 November at 85+5 points
> So that's the cut off
> Before 16 November, I got the invite at 80+5 but even my score went up by 5 post 16 November and stood at 90. So although the cut of went up by 5, I assume the score too went up by 5 or 10 for most candidates.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


Thanks for the information.

Any clue from when does the NSW office resumes work to send out the invitations ?


----------



## Harsh141192 (Jan 7, 2020)

Hi All,

I want to apply for the Aus PR as a Management Consultant.

I am a B.Com (H) graduate with majors in Finance and Accounting, MBA from IIM Kozhikode and have completed Level 2 of CFA.
I have worked with McKinsey & Company for 23 months pre MBA and post MBA with JP Morgan for 6 months and with Strategy& for 14 months.

My points are as follows: 30 (Age) + 15 (Quals) + 20 (PTE - Assumed) + 5 (Employment) + 10 (Single) = 80 points u/s 189

Can you please advise my chances for landing a PR and any suggestions i should keep in mind?

I am new to this side of the world, Thanks!!


----------



## anuragkhetan (Jun 17, 2019)

You wont get 5 for employment unless you complete 4 years post MBA work-es (that too in core consulting) [1 year is deducted for date deemed skilled requirement]



Harsh141192 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I want to apply for the Aus PR as a Management Consultant.
> 
> ...


----------



## Harsh141192 (Jan 7, 2020)

anuragkhetan said:


> You wont get 5 for employment unless you complete 4 years post MBA work-es (that too in core consulting) [1 year is deducted for date deemed skilled requirement]


A consultant told me that my skill assessment would be from Vetasses and they dont deduct the year. I am not sure if that is true!? 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


----------



## Arjun_Dayalan (Aug 16, 2019)

Harsh141192 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I want to apply for the Aus PR as a Management Consultant.
> 
> ...


The current cut off points for an Invite both for 189 and 190 is 95 points for ANZSCO Code 224711 (Management Consultant). It will be long wait with 80 points.


----------



## Kshitij_Tinku (Nov 27, 2019)

Arjun_Dayalan said:


> The current cut off points for an Invite both for 189 and 190 is 95 points for ANZSCO Code 224711 (Management Consultant). It will be long wait with 80 points.


The cutoff for 190 is 90 points for now (one member confirmed this earlier in the thread).. I believe could be the same for 189 since people were given invites at 90 in the January round..


----------



## Harsh141192 (Jan 7, 2020)

Arjun_Dayalan said:


> The current cut off points for an Invite both for 189 and 190 is 95 points for ANZSCO Code 224711 (Management Consultant). It will be long wait with 80 points.


Approximately how long in your estimation?


----------



## pianan (Jan 23, 2020)

*Vetassess Assessment inputs*

Hi,

I need inputs from forum experts on what are my chances of getting 8 years of Vetassess assessment of for Management Consultant.

1. B.Tech in Information Technology (2003 - 2007)
2. 2 years of experience post B.Tech ( 2007-2009)
3. 2 years MBA ( 2009 - 2011)
4. 8 years and 7 months experience with Big 4 consulting firm ( 2011 till date)

Need to understand your take on my chances of getting 8 years of experience in assessment from Vetassess. Any inputs?

Thanks a lot!


----------



## rohitalexander08 (Jul 21, 2019)

Hi All,

For someone with about 70 points currently, is there anything that can be done to get an invite? Based on my limited knowledge, it looks like it is impossible to get an invite.

Any thoughts around this would be really helpful. Thank you!

Regards,

Sent from my GM1901 using Tapatalk


----------



## bahlv (Aug 24, 2016)

pianan said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Its possible if they feel your MBA specialization and work experience are correlated.

But no once can predict, best to get it done anyways and file and EoI.

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## bahlv (Aug 24, 2016)

rohitalexander08 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> For someone with about 70 points currently, is there anything that can be done to get an invite? Based on my limited knowledge, it looks like it is impossible to get an invite.
> 
> ...


Yes 90 is what you need as of today.

491 is possible but has it's own conditions.

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## pianan (Jan 23, 2020)

Filling up the management consultant application:
Its says:

"For this occupation, applicants are required to provide an organisational chart. For visa-related requirements including caveats that may apply for certain occupations, please visit the Department of Home Affairs website"

Anyone has a template for this? Is this mandatory for Management consultant role?

Thanks!


----------



## ghavatepratik (Nov 2, 2019)

shradhaoberoi20 said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> I have got positive skill assessment from Vetasses in Management Consultant. I currently have 70 points. I have done my engineering in Electrical (majors) and has total 6yrs of work ex. Currently working with one of the Big 4s.
> Have submitted my EOI under sub-class 189 and awaiting a revert now.
> ...


Hi, 

Did you get a interview call.

Which all documents did u submit as a proof of profile (MC) other than your R&R.


----------



## Arjun_Dayalan (Aug 16, 2019)

Harsh141192 said:


> Arjun_Dayalan said:
> 
> 
> > The current cut off points for an Invite both for 189 and 190 is 95 points for ANZSCO Code 224711 (Management Consultant). It will be long wait with 80 points.
> ...


With the recent trends atleast 6 months, if all the 90 pointers are invited or the invite expires, from what I have noticed Management-Consultants have a ceiling limit of 5000 (189) odd vacancies in the invitation pool out of which only < 5 % have been invited. I have been waiting for a long time with 85 points for 189 and 190 with 90 points for NSW. There is no certainty.


----------



## ghavatepratik (Nov 2, 2019)

Hi team, my wife just wants to get partner points and she has just completed one year of experience.
But what I find challenging is that she is working in a small firm which is into management training and consulting.
I will be able to provide RnR and other documents but what I see on the forum related to big 4 and others. This is a same mini version of the big4 consultancy.

Will this stand as a issue.......

Any advice will be really helpful.


Sent from my vivo 1818 using Tapatalk


----------



## bahlv (Aug 24, 2016)

ghavatepratik said:


> Hi team, my wife just wants to get partner points and she has just completed one year of experience.
> But what I find challenging is that she is working in a small firm which is into management training and consulting.
> I will be able to provide RnR and other documents but what I see on the forum related to big 4 and others. This is a same mini version of the big4 consultancy.
> 
> ...


With the amount of info you've given, it's very difficult to comment 
What's her education?
Does she have any other work ex?


Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## ghavatepratik (Nov 2, 2019)

bahlv said:


> With the amount of info you've given, it's very difficult to comment
> What's her education?
> Does she have any other work ex?
> 
> ...


No she is a fresher. Passed a year ago.
She has done bba and mba

I was jus concerned that is it the role they are looking for or role plus a big core MC company.

her company website have both training as well as MC tabs displaying its services



Sent from my vivo 1818 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nancy Do (Feb 19, 2020)

Arjun_Dayalan said:


> With the recent trends atleast 6 months, if all the 90 pointers are invited or the invite expires, from what I have noticed Management-Consultants have a ceiling limit of 5000 (189) odd vacancies in the invitation pool out of which only < 5 % have been invited. I have been waiting for a long time with 85 points for 189 and 190 with 90 points for NSW. There is no certainty.


Hi, I am in the same situation with you. My EOI is 5th Jan with 85+5 for 190 NSW Management Consultant? Can we expect Pre invite this Financial Year? There is a chance for me to get 5 more points cause I haven't taken CCL exam but I don't know whether I should take it or not, is it too difficult? I got 79+ PTE and 9,4 years working experience. Tks


----------



## Nancy Do (Feb 19, 2020)

bahlv said:


> With the amount of info you've given, it's very difficult to comment
> What's her education?
> Does she have any other work ex?
> 
> ...


Hi Bahlv, can you send me link to whatsapp group of Man Con. Tks so much!!!


----------



## bahlv (Aug 24, 2016)

Nancy Do said:


> Hi Bahlv, can you send me link to whatsapp group of Man Con. Tks so much!!!


Links cannot be posted here, please send me a private message and I will do the needful

You will be able to send a PM only after 5 posts on the forum I think


----------



## Mr. Musk (Feb 20, 2020)

Hi there and thank you to everyone for sharing your experience and knowledge - it is very valuable. 
I work in Transaction advisory services in Big4 (and specifically in “Transaction support” sub-service line). For the purpose of my temporary visa sponsored by my employer, I was assessed under “Accountant (General)” occupancy. Now that I’ve learned more about MC, I believe MC’s essential and additional activities (as outlined in the Occupational Information Sheet by VETASSESS) are much more reflective of my job (or I’d say my team’s job as a whole), then Accountant. I asked my company’s internal immigration team why they didn’t go with the MC and they could not really explain any particular reason other than this being a common practice (my CV does fit the Accountant description due to earlier audit background and ACCA qualification). They also were unsure if it’s a good idea to change the occupation for the purpose of PR application. I feel like those are probably not the best immigration consultants, haha.
I was wondering if anyone have had any experience with getting a positive MC assessment after being assessed as “Accountant” at first.
Also, will greatly appreciate if you can share your thoughts on: (1) relevance of my qualification: Bachelor of economics + ACCA; and (2) credibility and value for the assessment of my service line’s description (under “Who we are”) on my company’s website within my job’s description: “We offer strategic corporate clients and private equity clients professional transaction advice and services, from the strategic analysis phase of the transaction lifecycle, through to execution, and transaction integration. The goal is to help clients achieve their best capital performance, deliver value to their stakeholders and meet strategic corporate objectives.” I mean, it does sound perfect MC to me, but I guess one could probably heavily discount those fancy client-oriented words and still go with accountant.


----------



## bahlv (Aug 24, 2016)

Mr. Musk said:


> Hi there and thank you to everyone for sharing your experience and knowledge - it is very valuable.
> I work in Transaction advisory services in Big4 (and specifically in “Transaction support” sub-service line). For the purpose of my temporary visa sponsored by my employer, I was assessed under “Accountant (General)” occupancy. Now that I’ve learned more about MC, I believe MC’s essential and additional activities (as outlined in the Occupational Information Sheet by VETASSESS) are much more reflective of my job (or I’d say my team’s job as a whole), then Accountant. I asked my company’s internal immigration team why they didn’t go with the MC and they could not really explain any particular reason other than this being a common practice (my CV does fit the Accountant description due to earlier audit background and ACCA qualification). They also were unsure if it’s a good idea to change the occupation for the purpose of PR application. I feel like those are probably not the best immigration consultants, haha.
> I was wondering if anyone have had any experience with getting a positive MC assessment after being assessed as “Accountant” at first.
> Also, will greatly appreciate if you can share your thoughts on: (1) relevance of my qualification: Bachelor of economics + ACCA; and (2) credibility and value for the assessment of my service line’s description (under “Who we are”) on my company’s website within my job’s description: “We offer strategic corporate clients and private equity clients professional transaction advice and services, from the strategic analysis phase of the transaction lifecycle, through to execution, and transaction integration. The goal is to help clients achieve their best capital performance, deliver value to their stakeholders and meet strategic corporate objectives.” I mean, it does sound perfect MC to me, but I guess one could probably heavily discount those fancy client-oriented words and still go with accountant.


It will work. Go ahead and put in a Vetassess for 224711

Ensure the bullet points in R&R are perfectly framed, English here really matters. Best to file for priority processing as they will respond and give you the final view within one week. If they accept your application for priority, rest assured that it will be a quick positive response. There are a lot of occupations that intersect each other, and that is ok.


----------



## Nancy Do (Feb 19, 2020)

bahlv said:


> Links cannot be posted here, please send me a private message and I will do the needful
> 
> You will be able to send a PM only after 5 posts on the forum I think


ok, tks


----------



## rohitalexander08 (Jul 21, 2019)

1. Where do we get updates/details about the latest round of invites?

2. Are there any specific conditions for applying state nomination (190) in NSW for management Consultant?

Sent from my GM1901 using Tapatalk


----------



## bahlv (Aug 24, 2016)

rohitalexander08 said:


> 1. Where do we get updates/details about the latest round of invites?
> 
> 2. Are there any specific conditions for applying state nomination (190) in NSW for management Consultant?
> 
> Sent from my GM1901 using Tapatalk


The 189 invite round info is on DHA website 
There is no occupation wise info 
For NSW, there is no special condition for 224711

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Nancy Do (Feb 19, 2020)

Hi,
I got my pre invite to day .


----------



## Arjun_Dayalan (Aug 16, 2019)

Nancy Do said:


> Hi,
> I got my pre invite to day
> 
> 
> ...


 Congratulations!


----------



## bahlv (Aug 24, 2016)

Nancy Do said:


> Hi,
> I got my pre invite to day .


Congrats - send me a PM to join the group, we have others who got invited today too


----------



## Nancy Do (Feb 19, 2020)

bahlv said:


> Congrats - send me a PM to join the group, we have others who got invited today too


Tks . I do not see PM button. Would you please PM me? May be because I am a new member and haven't got enough post yet so I can not PM.


----------



## bahlv (Aug 24, 2016)

Nancy Do said:


> Tks . I do not see PM button. Would you please PM me? May be because I am a new member and haven't got enough post yet so I can not PM.


Done

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Nancy Do (Feb 19, 2020)

bahlv said:


> Done
> 
> Tks bahlv


----------



## Vradha (Sep 20, 2018)

Hello All,

I am new to the group and have been reading the earlier posts. I have recently submitted my application. I will be giving my PTE this month and will be at score 80 (for 189) and 80+5 (190). It will be great if the members could share their experience on how long should i wait to get an invite. 

Thanks in advance 
regards
vradha


----------



## Vradha (Sep 20, 2018)

Hi 

I am new to the group and have been reading the earlier posts. I have recently submitted my application. I will be giving my PTE this month and will be at score 80 (for 189) and 80+5 (190). It will be great if you could share your experience on how long should i wait to get an invite.

Thanks in advance
regards
vradha


----------



## shriya.saran08 (Mar 7, 2020)

Hi,
What are the cut off scores and caveats for management Consultant under 491


----------



## amaninbits (Mar 8, 2020)

Hi Bahlv. Saw your post earlier. 
I am preparing to apply to VETASSESS for skill assessment however confused with the overall requirements through different official documents I have read. 

1. Do I also need company's organisation chart in addition to the 'statement of service'?
2. Do I need to prepare a table with all of my last 5 jobs and consulting projects I have done?

I have managed to get the 'statement of service' from all my past 5 employers and going back into that cycle would simply be a never-ending process. 

Many thanks


----------



## amaninbits (Mar 8, 2020)

bahlv said:


> It will work. Go ahead and put in a Vetassess for 224711
> 
> Ensure the bullet points in R&R are perfectly framed, English here really matters. Best to file for priority processing as they will respond and give you the final view within one week. If they accept your application for priority, rest assured that it will be a quick positive response. There are a lot of occupations that intersect each other, and that is ok.


Hi Bahlv. Saw your post earlier.
I am preparing to apply to VETASSESS for skill assessment however confused with the overall requirements through different official documents I have read.

1. Do I also need company's organisation chart in addition to the 'statement of service'?
2. Do I need to prepare a table with all of my last 5 jobs and consulting projects I have done?

I have managed to get the 'statement of service' from all my past 5 employers and going back into that cycle would simply be a never-ending process.

Many thanks


----------



## amaninbits (Mar 8, 2020)

shradhaoberoi20 said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> I have got positive skill assessment from Vetasses in Management Consultant. I currently have 70 points. I have done my engineering in Electrical (majors) and has total 6yrs of work ex. Currently working with one of the Big 4s.
> Have submitted my EOI under sub-class 189 and awaiting a revert now.
> ...


Hi @shradhaoberoi20

I have a similar situation, i wanted to know if this successfully went ahead and if you have any learnings that you can share? Thanks.


----------



## amaninbits (Mar 8, 2020)

pianan said:


> Filling up the management consultant application:
> Its says:
> 
> "For this occupation, applicants are required to provide an organisational chart. For visa-related requirements including caveats that may apply for certain occupations, please visit the Department of Home Affairs website"
> ...


Hi @pianan, 

I am looking to understand the same thing. Any insights?

Thanks


----------



## shriya.saran08 (Mar 7, 2020)

Hi,can anyone please help me understand the difference between 224711(mgmt consultant) and 224712(org and methods analyst).
Thanks


----------



## amaninbits (Mar 8, 2020)

*Urgent help needed.*

Hello All,

I am new to this forum and while I appreciate a lot of questions might be repetitive, it would really help to get quick pointers given each case can have certain nuances. I have to submit my application without any help from the PR agencies etc. It will be great if the members could share some insights. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## amaninbits (Mar 8, 2020)

Hi, They should be good links to get you started - 

https://www.vetassess.com.au/skills...professional-occupations/eligibility-criteria
https://www.vetassess.com.au/Portals/0/Downloads/qualification_assessment/Management_Consultant.pdf
https://www.vetassess.com.au/portal.../srg1 explanatory notes.pdf?id=31082&id=31082


----------



## amaninbits (Mar 8, 2020)

shriya.saran08 said:


> Hi,can anyone please help me understand the difference between 224711(mgmt consultant) and 224712(org and methods analyst).
> Thanks


Hi, They should be good links to get you started -

https://www.vetassess.com.au/skills-...ility-criteria
https://www.vetassess.com.au/Portals...Consultant.pdf
https://www.vetassess.com.au/portals...31082&id=31082


----------



## cidc (Mar 31, 2020)

bahlv said:


> Links cannot be posted here, please send me a private message and I will do the needful
> 
> You will be able to send a PM only after 5 posts on the forum I think


Hi, is this whatsapp group for folks preparing for Vetassess? I submitted an application and got a request for an additional document - resubmitting my CV in the latest 2020 format. Does anyone have experience to share re. things to keep in mind while preparing a CV (I have also submitted a Statement of Service from my employer with Job Duties mentioned).

I am a new member and can't PM. Please could you PM me bahlv, would be greatly appreciated. Many thanks.


----------



## bahlv (Aug 24, 2016)

cidc said:


> Hi, is this whatsapp group for folks preparing for Vetassess? I submitted an application and got a request for an additional document - resubmitting my CV in the latest 2020 format. Does anyone have experience to share re. things to keep in mind while preparing a CV (I have also submitted a Statement of Service from my employer with Job Duties mentioned).
> 
> I am a new member and can't PM. Please could you PM me bahlv, would be greatly appreciated. Many thanks.


Sorry even I can't PM a new member. Can you put 5 post (genuine ones) on the forum and PM me?


----------



## meera2809 (May 6, 2019)

Mr. Musk said:


> Hi there and thank you to everyone for sharing your experience and knowledge - it is very valuable.
> I work in Transaction advisory services in Big4 (and specifically in “Transaction support” sub-service line). For the purpose of my temporary visa sponsored by my employer, I was assessed under “Accountant (General)” occupancy. Now that I’ve learned more about MC, I believe MC’s essential and additional activities (as outlined in the Occupational Information Sheet by VETASSESS) are much more reflective of my job (or I’d say my team’s job as a whole), then Accountant. I asked my company’s internal immigration team why they didn’t go with the MC and they could not really explain any particular reason other than this being a common practice (my CV does fit the Accountant description due to earlier audit background and ACCA qualification). They also were unsure if it’s a good idea to change the occupation for the purpose of PR application. I feel like those are probably not the best immigration consultants, haha.
> I was wondering if anyone have had any experience with getting a positive MC assessment after being assessed as “Accountant” at first.
> Also, will greatly appreciate if you can share your thoughts on: (1) relevance of my qualification: Bachelor of economics + ACCA; and (2) credibility and value for the assessment of my service line’s description (under “Who we are”) on my company’s website within my job’s description: “We offer strategic corporate clients and private equity clients professional transaction advice and services, from the strategic analysis phase of the transaction lifecycle, through to execution, and transaction integration. The goal is to help clients achieve their best capital performance, deliver value to their stakeholders and meet strategic corporate objectives.” I mean, it does sound perfect MC to me, but I guess one could probably heavily discount those fancy client-oriented words and still go with accountant.


Hi Musk, how did you go with MC assessment? My brother is working in Transaction services in big4 so i am under same dilemma which category is the best match? If you dont mind, could you pls share your experience?


----------



## cidc (Mar 31, 2020)

*489 nomination*

My profession/industry sector would need me to stay in NSW or Victoria. Are either of these states offering nominations to folks currently outside Australia (I have no educational or professional time spent in Australia). Sorry for the noob question, would be grateful if someone could post a link where I can look this up.


----------



## cidc (Mar 31, 2020)

*190 nomination*



cidc said:


> My profession/industry sector would need me to stay in NSW or Victoria. Are either of these states offering nominations to folks currently outside Australia (I have no educational or professional time spent in Australia). Sorry for the noob question, would be grateful if someone could post a link where I can look this up.


My bad, I mean 190 and not 489.


----------



## Raihanul islam (Oct 16, 2019)

Hi 
Is it mandatory to provide the organization's hierarchy for assessment ?


----------



## Raihanul islam (Oct 16, 2019)

80 point is very unlikely considering the current situation


----------



## Raihanul islam (Oct 16, 2019)

Do they call over the phone for an interview?


----------



## Raihanul islam (Oct 16, 2019)

I have a BBA in Marketing and Finance concentration and an MBA in finance. Is it considered as a relevant degree?


----------



## Antman27 (Apr 20, 2020)

cidc said:


> Hi, is this whatsapp group for folks preparing for Vetassess? I submitted an application and got a request for an additional document - resubmitting my CV in the latest 2020 format. Does anyone have experience to share re. things to keep in mind while preparing a CV (I have also submitted a Statement of Service from my employer with Job Duties mentioned).
> 
> I am a new member and can't PM. Please could you PM me bahlv, would be greatly appreciated. Many thanks.


I had a challenging VETASSESS process and it almost took a year to complete. From my experience, it seems VETASSESS are fairly rigid in their interpretation of the ANZCO guidelines. 

What helped my case was that I had written up a very detailed CV in which I tried to connect my graduate and masters degrees with management consulting / career. I managed to get a positive outcome first time around but much of my pre-consulting career (in corporate finance) was ignored because the experience letter for the corporate finance role was not in line with ANZCO guidance. I then submitted a statutory declaration in which I gave examples from my work where I demonstrated one or more duties listed in ANZCO code.

I suppose this could be useful to you as well, especially if your role doesn't fit well with the ANZCO description.


----------



## bluemaltshop (Apr 3, 2020)

I just filed my skills assessment for 224711 with VETASSESS.

1) How long will it take without priority processing?
2) What is the strategy to receive 190 or 489 invites since NSW has stated that it will not invite offshore candidates? Is it wise to move there now to be eligible as onshore?


----------



## pianan (Jan 23, 2020)

*7.64 to 8 years*

Hi All,

My Vetassess assessment came out positive today for Management consultant code.
I have total 8.5 years of experience and assessment came out to be 7.64 years. 
They considered my deemed date from 13/06/2012 and dint include experience before that.

To maximize points, I want to show 8 years of experience. 

My question is, do I need to wait for 4-6 months on my current job and this experience will automatically be considered as more than 8 years or do I need to reaply for assessment with vetassess before applying?

Thanks!
Piyush


----------



## pianan (Jan 23, 2020)

amaninbits said:


> Hi @pianan,
> 
> I am looking to understand the same thing. Any insights?
> 
> Thanks


Yes, it mandatory. You dont need to have this from your organization as most orgs dont provide it. I created a chart explaining org structure. Like, I am a Manager with Big 4 so I created a simple chart and showed from Partner to below till Analysts indicating how many subordinates report to each level.

Thanks,
Piyush


----------



## pratsi90 (Sep 17, 2013)

Hi Piyush

Congratulations for the positive outcome. Could you please update me with your Vetassess timeline. How long did they take to process your application ? I have applied last month and hoping to get outcome by June end.

Thankyou


----------



## anuragkhetan (Jun 17, 2019)

pianan said:


> Hi All,
> 
> My Vetassess assessment came out positive today for Management consultant code.
> I have total 8.5 years of experience and assessment came out to be 7.64 years.
> ...



Automatically considered! Just don't put employment end date in EOI.


----------



## anuragkhetan (Jun 17, 2019)

pianan said:


> Yes, it mandatory. You dont need to have this from your organization as most orgs dont provide it. I created a chart explaining org structure. Like, I am a Manager with Big 4 so I created a simple chart and showed from Partner to below till Analysts indicating how many subordinates report to each level.
> 
> Thanks,
> Piyush


It is not mandatory, I submitted without it and got positive outcome. I am in Big4 too. Definitely not mandatory.


----------



## anuragkhetan (Jun 17, 2019)

pratsi90 said:


> Hi Piyush
> 
> Congratulations for the positive outcome. Could you please update me with your Vetassess timeline. How long did they take to process your application ? I have applied last month and hoping to get outcome by June end.
> 
> Thankyou


Suggest you wait 90 days minimum, maybe more if C19 effects the timeline.


----------



## Antman27 (Apr 20, 2020)

anuragkhetan said:


> It is not mandatory, I submitted without it and got positive outcome. I am in Big4 too. Definitely not mandatory.


I agree it's not mandatory but it surely doesn't hurt to provide more context to your designation by demonstrating one's position in the overall structure. 

I had taken up a VETASSESS phone consultation before applying and one of the key insights they shared is that they want to understand what a designation actually means. For eg. Vice President is a fairly broad term which means different levels of seniority depending on industry/geography.


----------



## trevor jk (May 11, 2020)

Please can you give me details for the whatsapp group in a private message?


----------



## bahlv (Aug 24, 2016)

trevor jk said:


> Please can you give me details for the whatsapp group in a private message?


Your PM will get activated after 5 posts - I cannot send you the link without your private messaging being active..


----------



## trevor jk (May 11, 2020)

*Thanks*



bahlv said:


> Your PM will get activated after 5 posts - I cannot send you the link without your private messaging being active..


Yikes - that means I have to post 3 more times after this. Thanks so much Bahlv. I was wondering how to activate PM.


----------



## trevor jk (May 11, 2020)

Hi there,

I might as well put my situation out there. Any advice for me is greatly appreciated.

I went to an immigration agent, who says that I stand no chance with the management consulting role because I work in the capacity of 'internal consultant' to my organisation. Instead, they have asked me to nominate Organisation and Methods analyst.

My basic degrees in science are Australian qualifications, but not related to the nominated occupation. I got an MBA at the start of 2013 and can show for projects that have been stewarded since. 

I'm a little disappointed because I'm not sure what my chances of a PR would be for the 224712: Organisation and Methods Analyst role.

Any thoughts, most welcome.


----------



## bahlv (Aug 24, 2016)

trevor jk said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I might as well put my situation out there. Any advice for me is greatly appreciated.
> 
> ...


Frank opinion, I haven't met or seen any 224712, maybe you can search threads to see if there have been any invites / visas issued.

For internal v/s external role - if you have only worked internally, but have internal "clients", you can still get a positive outcome. I have people on the WhatsApp group who have got positive outcome as the work they do is of a consultant. 

Post a few more times and send your number. Will connect you with people.


----------



## bluemaltshop (Apr 3, 2020)

trevor jk said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I might as well put my situation out there. Any advice for me is greatly appreciated.
> 
> ...



Hey buddy, have you shown the VETASSESS' Management Consultant pdf guideline to your agent? I'm asking because I've seen 2 versions of the 224711 guidelines

1. Sep 2019 version - Strong emphasis on the "external consulting" 
2. Jan 2020 version - Added a section where "internal consulting" is considered. Role is usually in the Strategy team, with independence from other business units.

If you dig deep enough in the forums, before 2020, a lot of "internal consultants" got negative assessment. But since the update, there are some who finally got positive. My guess is there were enough cases of "internal consultants" appealing or reassessing to prove they were also doing the job scope of a Management Consultant, substantial enough for VETASSESS to update a new Jan 2020 version of the guidelines.

I'm not saying this to give you any guarantees, but I want to make sure your MIRA agent has seen the latest documents, before making such a sweeping statement that "internal consulting = negative" .

Hope this helps.


----------



## trevor jk (May 11, 2020)

bahlv said:


> Frank opinion, I haven't met or seen any 224712, maybe you can search threads to see if there have been any invites / visas issued.
> 
> For internal v/s external role - if you have only worked internally, but have internal "clients", you can still get a positive outcome. I have people on the WhatsApp group who have got positive outcome as the work they do is of a consultant.
> 
> Post a few more times and send your number. Will connect you with people.



Really appreciate it, thanks so much. 
I think I may have hit 5 posts.


----------



## trevor jk (May 11, 2020)

bluemaltshop said:


> Hey buddy, have you shown the VETASSESS' Management Consultant pdf guideline to your agent? I'm asking because I've seen 2 versions of the 224711 guidelines
> 
> 1. Sep 2019 version - Strong emphasis on the "external consulting"
> 2. Jan 2020 version - Added a section where "internal consulting" is considered. Role is usually in the Strategy team, with independence from other business units.
> ...


That helps a GREAT deal. 
Thank you.


----------



## Hello~Kitty (May 11, 2020)

Nancy Do said:


> Hi,
> I got my pre invite to day .


Hello Nancy!:clap2:
Are you able to share some insights with VETASSESS application?


----------



## Hello~Kitty (May 11, 2020)

pianan said:


> Yes, it mandatory. You dont need to have this from your organization as most orgs dont provide it. I created a chart explaining org structure. Like, I am a Manager with Big 4 so I created a simple chart and showed from Partner to below till Analysts indicating how many subordinates report to each level.
> 
> Thanks,
> Piyush


Hello Piyush,

Thanks for sharing your thoughts.
I'm working for one of the Big 4 as well, a bit junior than you.
Could you please share with me how did you go through the VETASSESS application?
I got no idea where to start and what the assessor would weigh the most on, so stressed.

Thank you!


----------



## Hello~Kitty (May 11, 2020)

Bhaggy said:


> Hello
> 
> I don’t have an MBA rather Engineering degree post that 7.3 years of experience.
> 
> ...



Hi Bhaggy,

Saw you got 189 last year in another poll, congrats!
And thank you for sharing experiences with others, it means a lot to the rest of us.

Wondering if you could give me some guidance on my MC application.
I did Mechanical Engieering for uni as well, still proud of it.
Currently working in big4 for 3 years since graduation.

How would you recommend to go with the application?
The information sheet from VETASSESS appears to be very vague to me.
I'm not sure how long the application needs to be and to what level of details?
What are some of the key things you reckon should include to make it successful?

Thank you in advance!
Kind regards!


----------



## rspareek08 (May 12, 2020)

*Thanks*



Maximus said:


> Hi Roger / other friends who have PM me for sharing my SoS (Statement of Service) letter,
> 
> I was chockablock occupied due to work last week, couldn't reply immediately. Attached herewith is my SoS ensuring that specific employment and projects details remain confidential. You guys need to customised depending upon your RnR.
> 
> ...


Hi Maximus,

Thanks for sharing SOS with us. Further can you please let us know that what exactly did the assessment officers ask you about your work when they contacted you later.

Thanks


----------



## anuragkhetan (Jun 17, 2019)

Hello~Kitty said:


> Hi Bhaggy,
> 
> Saw you got 189 last year in another poll, congrats!
> And thank you for sharing experiences with others, it means a lot to the rest of us.
> ...


It would depend on your role in Big 4. Are you in advisory or similar practice?


----------



## Maximus (May 8, 2018)

rspareek08 said:


> Hi Maximus,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi rspareek08,

Vetassess may contact on the email id and inquire about:

1. Typical day tasks in the job
2. Further validate your claims as per SOS
3. Validate project details


Cheers!


Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hello~Kitty (May 11, 2020)

anuragkhetan said:


> It would depend on your role in Big 4. Are you in advisory or similar practice?


Hi anuragkhetan,

I'm in the Consulting business, but I'm not entirely sure what should I include in the project list template?
Does VETASSESS understand I could NOT give away some information due to confidentiality?

Cheers,


----------



## Hello~Kitty (May 11, 2020)

Hello guys,

A basic question, is RnR the same thing as a Statement of Service?
I just confused...

Thanks!


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Hello~Kitty said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> A basic question, is RnR the same thing as a Statement of Service?
> I just confused...
> ...


Statement of service just gives your date of joining , leaving and designation
It doesn’t give your roles and duties
RnR is your roles and responsibilities 

Cheers


----------



## Hello~Kitty (May 11, 2020)

NB said:


> Statement of service just gives your date of joining , leaving and designation
> It doesn’t give your roles and duties
> RnR is your roles and responsibilities
> 
> Cheers


Hi NB,

Thanks for answering my question, my understanding is that based on the SoS template, it requires a list of duties with positions and salary.
And the SoS is meant to be issued from the employer.
Is RnR a file required separately?

Cheers!


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Hello~Kitty said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> Thanks for answering my question, my understanding is that based on the SoS template, it requires a list of duties with positions and salary.
> And the SoS is meant to be issued from the employer.
> ...


If your statement of service also includes your detailed roles and responsibilities then it’s probably good enough
What’s your Anzsco code?
Check the requirements of the skills assessment agency 

Cheers


----------



## Hello~Kitty (May 11, 2020)

NB said:


> If your statement of service also includes your detailed roles and responsibilities then it’s probably good enough
> What’s your Anzsco code?
> Check the requirements of the skills assessment agency
> 
> Cheers


Hi NB,

The code is 224711, isn't that we are all talking about Management Consultant here?

Thanks


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Hello~Kitty said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> The code is 224711, isn't that we are all talking about Management Consultant here?
> 
> Thanks


No idea about Vetassess process

Cheers


----------



## rspareek08 (May 12, 2020)

Maximus said:


> Hi Roger / other friends who have PM me for sharing my SoS (Statement of Service) letter,
> 
> I was chockablock occupied due to work last week, couldn't reply immediately. Attached herewith is my SoS ensuring that specific employment and projects details remain confidential. You guys need to customised depending upon your RnR.
> 
> ...





Maximus said:


> Hi rspareek08,
> 
> Vetassess may contact on the email id and inquire about:
> 
> ...


Got it.


----------



## anuragkhetan (Jun 17, 2019)

Hello~Kitty said:


> Hi anuragkhetan,
> 
> I'm in the Consulting business, but I'm not entirely sure what should I include in the project list template?
> Does VETASSESS understand I could NOT give away some information due to confidentiality?
> ...


Include the project domain and the work done. You do not have to include client name and all so confidentiality can be managed easily. 

Ex - Sales strategy for an FMCG company to double the market share in 5 years.
Tasks performed - 
A
B
C
D


----------



## Fun_2 (Apr 29, 2018)

*Non IT BA*

My partner is a non technical Business Analyst would her experience Qualify for Management Consultant ? She has Bachelors and Masters in Business administration. 

Let me know. Thanks.


----------



## rspareek08 (May 12, 2020)

*Thanks*

Hi Maximas,

Thank you for your response and I have another question too. This pdf is provided by Vetassess for detailed understanding as to what documents they require for Management Consultant. Kindly see the last page where an appedix is given, its a template in the tabular form of the details that we need to provide. my doubt is:

1. should we provide this in the statement of Service letter itself or this should be a separate document?

2. Do we need to provide them client names and to what details should we go. Employer may not willing to sign on a document which discloses so much details?

3. Had you provided client names in the Statement of Service?

Thanks


----------



## rspareek08 (May 12, 2020)

Hi Maximas,

Thank you for your response and I have another question too. This pdf is provided by Vetassess for detailed understanding as to what documents they require for Management Consultant. Kindly see the last page where an appedix is given, its a template in the tabular form of the details that we need to provide. which requires following

Nature, scope and area of business activity of the client organisation / department
Engagement description and approach
Key objectives of the consulting engagement and expected outcomes / solutions
Your responsibilities
Key stakeholders involved
Duration of the consultancy engagement (start and end dates)

Btw I can't post link as my profile doesn't allow that yet.

My doubts are


1. should we provide this in the statement of Service letter itself or this should be a separate document?

2. Do we need to provide them client names and to what details should we go. Employer may not willing to sign on a document which discloses so much details?

3. Had you provided client names in the Statement of Service?

Thanks


----------



## bufliaz (Jun 10, 2020)

*Noob Question*

Hello everyone, 

Do you think it makes sense to apply for a 189 and/or 190 visa for this code if the maximum points I am able to gather is 75 with: 

1. 6 years work of relevant work-ex in Management Consulting Firms (Big4) (I am an Electronics Engineer and I am assuming they would deduct 3-4 years out of my total 9 years of professional experience to make up for the lack of relevant education)
2. 34 years of age
3. Partner Skills (5 points) and other language requirements (Superior category)
4. Never worked or studied in Australia and have no relatives

I know people are still waiting for invitations with 85 points so wanted to check if the best course of action is to wait and hope for the "Minimum Points Score" to come down?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

bufliaz said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> Do you think it makes sense to apply for a 189 and/or 190 visa for this code if the maximum points I am able to gather is 75 with:
> 
> ...


If you have completed the entire process, then you lose nothing by submitting the EOI 
Maybe you will get lucky and get state sponsorship 
You have nothing to lose more 

Cheers


----------



## NG795 (Apr 14, 2019)

Hi All,
What a time to start the process! Would an individual on 85 points stand a chance in this category? What about applying regionally to either NSW or Victoria? These two regions are realistically the only places where jobs are likely to be more accessible and relevant to this line of work. 
Keen to hear anyone's thoughts/advice. 
Thanks
Natasha


----------



## bahlv (Aug 24, 2016)

NG795 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> What a time to start the process! Would an individual on 85 points stand a chance in this category? What about applying regionally to either NSW or Victoria? These two regions are realistically the only places where jobs are likely to be more accessible and relevant to this line of work.
> 
> ...


Consider this year closed

Wait for occupation lists to be updated by October before investing on 224711

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. Musk (Feb 20, 2020)

bahlv said:


> Consider this year closed
> 
> Wait for occupation lists to be updated by October before investing on 224711
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


Hi Bahlv

Could you please clarify what you mean by occupation lists being updated by October?
I thought the immigration year closes in June, and starts in July...

Thanks!


----------



## Mr. Musk (Feb 20, 2020)

Does anyone have an idea or understanding why there are so few invites issued to Management Consultants (only 28 over the 10 months to April, according to April data on official immi website), while the ceiling is 5269(!!) ? 
Is the information on total number of applications (EOIs) on Management Consultant available somewhere?
Cheers!


----------



## Mr. Musk (Feb 20, 2020)

Antman27 said:


> I had a challenging VETASSESS process and it almost took a year to complete. From my experience, it seems VETASSESS are fairly rigid in their interpretation of the ANZCO guidelines.
> 
> What helped my case was that I had written up a very detailed CV in which I tried to connect my graduate and masters degrees with management consulting / career. I managed to get a positive outcome first time around but much of my pre-consulting career (in corporate finance) was ignored because the experience letter for the corporate finance role was not in line with ANZCO guidance. I then submitted a statutory declaration in which I gave examples from my work where I demonstrated one or more duties listed in ANZCO code.
> 
> I suppose this could be useful to you as well, especially if your role doesn't fit well with the ANZCO description.


Hi Antman27

Could you please advise whether your corporate finance experience was considered relevant in the end after you had submitted a statutory declaration with examples from your work?
Was this corp fin experience in Big4?

Many thanks!


----------



## bahlv (Aug 24, 2016)

The has officially announced a delay to October 

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## bahlv (Aug 24, 2016)

Mr. Musk said:


> Does anyone have an idea or understanding why there are so few invites issued to Management Consultants (only 28 over the 10 months to April, according to April data on official immi website), while the ceiling is 5269(!!) ?
> Is the information on total number of applications (EOIs) on Management Consultant available somewhere?
> Cheers!


Occupation ceilings mean nothing 
I have see only 1 MC getting a 189 invite 
Rest all like me got NSW 190 and there are quite a few of us on the same whatsapp group 
The occupation ceiling is a feel good factor, nothing more

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## zondani (Jul 13, 2019)

Hi All. I hope one of you can help me. I was in a big 4 advisory for 8 years from 2007 to 2015 in Management consulting role. Last 5 years has been in different job category. I am still not clear about vetassess criteria as to whether my experience would get a positive assessment as I have not been doing any highly relevant role in last 5 years in this 224711. Can anyone help out here. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Nancy Do (Feb 19, 2020)

bahlv said:


> The has officially announced a delay to October
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


Hi Bahlv,
Can you clarify where is the official annoucement (delay to October). I have lodged my application on 19th April, done all health check and waiting...
Anything new with your application? As I remember that you lodged your application on December 2019.


----------



## bahlv (Aug 24, 2016)

Nancy Do said:


> Hi Bahlv,
> 
> Can you clarify where is the official annoucement (delay to October). I have lodged my application on 19th April, done all health check and waiting...
> 
> Anything new with your application? As I remember that you lodged your application on December 2019.


Someone had shared on expatforum only, along with the source. Sorry I dont have it saved. 
No movement on my application yet, still says recieved 

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## bahlv (Aug 24, 2016)

zondani said:


> Hi All. I hope one of you can help me. I was in a big 4 advisory for 8 years from 2007 to 2015 in Management consulting role. Last 5 years has been in different job category. I am still not clear about vetassess criteria as to whether my experience would get a positive assessment as I have not been doing any highly relevant role in last 5 years in this 224711. Can anyone help out here. Thanks in advance.


I think you need some X years in the preceding Y years in the states occupation to qualify. So pls check that X and Y on vetassess website 

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

bahlv said:


> Occupation ceilings mean nothing
> I have see only 1 MC getting a 189 invite
> Rest all like me got NSW 190 and there are quite a few of us on the same whatsapp group
> The occupation ceiling is a feel good factor, nothing more
> ...


Occupational Ceiling is an _*Upper Cap*_ and _*NOT a target*_ that they need to achieve


----------



## Hello~Kitty (May 11, 2020)

bahlv said:


> The has officially announced a delay to October
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


Hi Bahlv,

I'm confused, who annouced what is to be delayed until October?
Am I missing some context here?

Thank you!


----------



## Kebabie (Jun 24, 2020)

Hello Everyone,

I have got a question about company profile. I am gonna apply to vetassess to get full skill assessment as a management consultant. I have got 8 years of overseas experience as management consultant. Firms that I worked are not management consulting companies as PWC, Deloitte etc.. They are customs brokerage firms. Their main work base is international trade but they have management consulting department as well. 

VETASSESS info sheet says "Management Consultants usually work as independent consultants or are employed by a management consulting firm" it says "usually".. Also the sheet says "Consulting involves the provision of expert advice to people working in a particular field. Consultants are found in a wide variety of areas, including ICT, agriculture, recruitment, taxation, scientific research, environmental management, etc" it says "variety of areas".. 

My firms mostly work on international trade, logistics and supply chain projects. There are many consulting firms even in Sydney that they specialized especially on supply chain sector. But the thing is their main work is consulting but the companies that i worked are not. Their name is like XXXX Customs Brokerage …..

I have prepared all the necessary documents. I am just wondering if there is anyone who had positive outcome without consultant firm experience. 

Any help would be very helpful

Thank you.


----------



## Kebabie (Jun 24, 2020)

*Mr.*



bahlv said:


> Someone had shared on expatforum only, along with the source. Sorry I dont have it saved.
> No movement on my application yet, still says recieved
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


Hi Bahlv,

Could you add me on wtsp group ?

Cheers


----------



## bahlv (Aug 24, 2016)

Kebabie said:


> Hi Bahlv,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can't share the link publicly 
Pls send me a Private Message 
That is activated after 5 posts I think

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## kundikoi (Dec 18, 2019)

Kebabie said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I have got a question about company profile. I am gonna apply to vetassess to get full skill assessment as a management consultant. I have got 8 years of overseas experience as management consultant. Firms that I worked are not management consulting companies as PWC, Deloitte etc.. They are customs brokerage firms. Their main work base is international trade but they have management consulting department as well.
> 
> ...


I have shared my VETASSESS experience here (getting approved as an 'internal' MC at a corporate) 

based on your profile, I think you'll have a very hard time getting approved. and if you decide to proceed, you'll need a very detailed portfolio of consulting engagements / org charts. i'd suggest to engage an experienced MARA agent if you're still keen - and even then, chances would not be great - assessment has become a lot harder for MCs in the past few years.


----------



## Kebabie (Jun 24, 2020)

bahlv said:


> Can't share the link publicly
> Pls send me a Private Message
> That is activated after 5 posts I think
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


Hello Bahlv,

First of all it a good to find you here because I was trying to contact with u on migrationdesk since 1,5 months 

I can not message you because I ma new here. Is there any chance u message me and maybe I may answer?

Cheers


----------



## bahlv (Aug 24, 2016)

Kebabie said:


> Hello Bahlv,
> 
> First of all it a good to find you here because I was trying to contact with u on migrationdesk since 1,5 months
> 
> ...


Hi,

Its the same, even I cannot message a new member. Please get to 5 posts and then you PM me.


----------



## Kebabie (Jun 24, 2020)

bahlv said:


> Hi,
> 
> Its the same, even I cannot message a new member. Please get to 5 posts and then you PM me.


Hello Bahlv,

I will. Thank you.


----------



## april425 (Jun 2, 2016)

bahlv said:


> Hi,
> 
> Its the same, even I cannot message a new member. Please get to 5 posts and then you PM me.


Hi bahlv,

nice to meet you , i m new here and this is my first post. will try to get to 5 posts so can PM you to get into the whatsapp group. thanks.


----------



## april425 (Jun 2, 2016)

bahlv said:


> Can't share the link publicly
> Pls send me a Private Message
> That is activated after 5 posts I think
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


I tired to add you into my friends list.. it says you are already in but still couldn't see you in my list..


----------



## april425 (Jun 2, 2016)

bahlv said:


> Hi,
> 
> Its the same, even I cannot message a new member. Please get to 5 posts and then you PM me.


Hey Bahlv 

i have posted 5 posts already but still couldn't pm you. any thoughts?


----------



## KaranV (Jul 30, 2020)

Hello People, I went through the post and got some information. 
However, I have a doubt. 
I am an IT engineer with MBA degree in marketing. 
Should I apply in Management Consultant or ICT analyst. 
I have 9 years experience in providing digital solutions to brands.


----------



## april425 (Jun 2, 2016)

pianan said:


> Yes, it mandatory. You dont need to have this from your organization as most orgs dont provide it. I created a chart explaining org structure. Like, I am a Manager with Big 4 so I created a simple chart and showed from Partner to below till Analysts indicating how many subordinates report to each level.
> 
> Thanks,
> Piyush


hey Piyush,

did you print this Org chart with company letterhead and have anyone signed on it?


----------



## sz12345 (Aug 5, 2020)

Arjun_Dayalan said:


> With the recent trends atleast 6 months, if all the 90 pointers are invited or the invite expires, from what I have noticed Management-Consultants have a ceiling limit of 5000 (189) odd vacancies in the invitation pool out of which only < 5 % have been invited. I have been waiting for a long time with 85 points for 189 and 190 with 90 points for NSW. There is no certainty.


Hey, just wanted to check in and see if you are still waiting or got the invite by now? Also waiting with 85 points!


----------



## bufliaz (Jun 10, 2020)

NB said:


> If you have completed the entire process, then you lose nothing by submitting the EOI
> Maybe you will get lucky and get state sponsorship
> You have nothing to lose more
> 
> Cheers


Hey NB,

I haven't started the process yet but was sharing my understanding based on my research. So would it be a good time to start the process when I know I am not even hitting 80 points.


----------



## 3bduoz (Jan 13, 2019)

bahlv said:


> Can't share the link publicly
> Pls send me a Private Message
> That is activated after 5 posts I think
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


please add me to whatsapp group, thanks in advance, i need to know what document do i need for a successful assessment for vettasses, thanks


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

bufliaz said:


> Hey NB,
> 
> I haven't started the process yet but was sharing my understanding based on my research. So would it be a good time to start the process when I know I am not even hitting 80 points.


Money down the drain

Cheers


----------



## bahlv (Aug 24, 2016)

3bduoz said:


> please add me to whatsapp group, thanks in advance, i need to know what document do i need for a successful assessment for vettasses, thanks


I cannot share th me groups link publicly mate

You have to send me a PM

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## 3bduoz (Jan 13, 2019)

How can I send u message


----------



## mustafa01 (Jan 29, 2017)

3bduoz said:


> How can I send u message


Post 3 more useful and helpful posts and the Private Messaging function should unlock for you.


----------



## 3bduoz (Jan 13, 2019)

Thank you mustafa for ur help


----------



## 3bduoz (Jan 13, 2019)

bahlv said:


> I cannot share th me groups link publicly mate
> 
> You have to send me a PM
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


i sent you a PM , please add me , thanks


----------



## Croiadhmary (Aug 26, 2020)

*Management Consultant Vetassess 1 year experience*

Hi,

I'm looking to do a skills assessment under occupation: Management Consultant. 

I have (I believe) a highly relevant degree (International Commerce) and will only have 1 year highly relevant work experience (matches description on the Vetassess site). 

Given I only have 1 year relevant experience, is that likely going to be an issue? Or is it a case that I have fulfilled the requirement set out i.e. highly relevant degree + minimum relevant work experience time therefore it is a likely positive outcome?

Keen to understand if it's a case of hitting the requirement or not or if I could get a negative for not having more years behind me.

Thanks


----------



## sangakkara (Jan 20, 2019)

Croiadhmary said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm looking to do a skills assessment under occupation: Management Consultant.
> 
> ...


What's your designation? Is your 1 year work experience, post qualifying?


----------



## Croiadhmary (Aug 26, 2020)

I don’t understand what you mean by ‘what is your designation?’ occupation - management consultant. In the last year I have 1 year of management consultant experience. However prior to this year, my experience Is not relevant to management consultant. 

Am I likely to get a positive assessment with just 1 year experience with a highly relevant degree (specialised in Bus Management and Marketing)?


----------



## andre.rebelo (Feb 18, 2019)

Hi people,

I see everyone talking about Vetassess. Is there a reason why not the other agents? I was thinking about doing with CPAA. Any thougths on that?

Bahlv, if it's ok i'll pm you to talk about PTE exame. I'm seeking the higher score so i all tips are welcome.

Thanks! Andre


----------



## andre.rebelo (Feb 18, 2019)

Hi people,

I see everyone talking about Vetassess. Is there a reason why not the other agents? I was thinking about doing with CPAA. Any thougths on that?

Bahlv, if it's ok i'll pm you to talk about PTE exame. I'm seeking the higher score so i all tips are welcome.

Thanks! Andre


----------



## andre.rebelo (Feb 18, 2019)

Vik, I've just pm you but i can't see the message on my sent itens, so not sure if it worked. Please, let me know.

If you guys allow me, let me ask another question: Can i go to Australia as a student for CFA certificate? I'd pay a school focused on the CFA in that case.

Thanks.


----------



## aarav6 (Sep 10, 2020)

*applied for Management Consultant*

I applied for assessment and currently in process ... fingers crossed

i was a social media manager , client service governance. 
client being a bank and setup/managed client support/structure for various country markets.
Fingers crossed.

Any idea or advise how it goes ?


----------



## aarav6 (Sep 10, 2020)

*applied for Management Consultant*

Hi yall.

any idea how its assessed ?
worked for a company , client being a multinational corporation.
I setup the entire client services and managed it for several countries for the client as social media manager , client services and governance.

Did alot of market onboards and enhanced business/cost revenue for them.
i have about 3 years experience and a diploma.


----------



## Deindik (Oct 2, 2020)

Hi everyone,
I recently joined the forum and have been trying to get a handle on how things work here. I am a Management Consultant with about 7 years experience. I am onshore, in Victoria to be precise. Currently putting paperwork together for assessment with Vetassess. I am havinga bit of a hardtime with the Org Chart. Just hoping someone here can help me with a sample. Cheers guys.


----------



## aus123ir (Nov 2, 2020)

Hi everyone,

I'm looking for some help with a sample of SOS for management consultant which had a positive outcome. I applied last year and got a negative result but I did not have the time to appeal the decision based on the length of time left on my previous visa. I'm reapplying soon and would appreciate any help on the layout, content of the reference letters! Cheers


----------



## Allblack777 (Nov 27, 2018)

Hi Guys,

I would love to receive your feedback on my profile and my chances to receive a positive skill assessment. My education is CIMA, CPA and CFA. (CIMA recognized as a 4 year degree in Australia)

I have over 2 years of experience working as a Commercial Analyst (not business analyst but role was quite similar) for a large *logistics consultant firm* in Melbourne. My roles and responsibilities can be summarized as follow:


Help clients minimize supply chain costs and improve efficiencies
Analyze clients supply chain data to recommend improvements to their processes
Partner and meet with clients to discuss challenges pertaining to the supply chain and logistics functions
Prepare RFI and RFO's to win new businesses
Prepare analytical models and reports for presentation to clients, emphasizing on process improvements, cost reductions and consolidation.

And currently I work as a *Delivery Lead for a leading UK financial firms* in Colombo, Sri Lanka. My main duty there is to advice clients on viability of listed companies, assess business models of listed firms, prepare financial models and valuations for the client and provide investment research reports etc... Its similar to equity analyst role but we are doing it on behalf of the client who has outsource there functions to us.

Can any one of you provide your feedback on weather I can apply for assessmentwitht he above ?

Thank you and best,
Keith.


----------



## sangakkara (Jan 20, 2019)

Allblack777 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I would love to receive your feedback on my profile and my chances to receive a positive skill assessment. My education is CIMA, CPA and CFA. (CIMA recognized as a 4 year degree in Australia)
> 
> ...


Hi, I feel that your roles and responsibilities in the Logistic Company seem to meet the requirements of MC provided you advised third party clients. I also assume that your consultancy work was more related to giving advice to clients particularly in relation to strategy development, efficiency improvement etc. 

But I'm afraid to say that your 2nd company's roles and responsibilities may sound like a Financial Analysis type of work where VETESSESS will pick it up immediately unless you are also involved in strategy consulting work in addition to your financial modeling type of work.


----------



## kundikoi (Dec 18, 2019)

sangakkara said:


> Hi, I feel that your roles and responsibilities in the Logistic Company seem to meet the requirements of MC provided you advised third party clients. I also assume that your consultancy work was more related to giving advice to clients particularly in relation to strategy development, efficiency improvement etc.
> 
> But I'm afraid to say that your 2nd company's roles and responsibilities may sound like a Financial Analysis type of work where VETESSESS will pick it up immediately unless you are also involved in strategy consulting work in addition to your financial modeling type of work.


yep - applying is a waste of time mate, there are plenty other occupations your experience may fall under and the ‘internal’ consultantships have become a lot Harder to defend


----------



## Consultant&DJ (Jan 1, 2021)

Hi Forum Members,

I'm a new member and was going through some of the previous posts and believe that I need to post 5 times before PMs are enabled for me. I will be applying for the skill assessment as a 'Management Consultant'. Here's a quick background about myself:

34 years of age with total 11+ years of professional experience:

2 years of experience with a Big3 (MBB) firm in SEA (currently employed here) - Consultant with only client facing experience
5.5 years of experience with a Big4 firm across SEA and India - Manager with only client facing experience
2.5 years of experience with a nice tech consulting firm in SEA - Consultant with only client facing experience
1.5 years of experience with an IT Services company in India - Software Developer with no client facing experience
Education: Electronics & Communication Engineer from a Private University in India; Multiple certifications

I will be grateful to you all for the following help:

any suggestions or advice that I should keep in mind while applying for the skill assessment
format to be followed for the documents to be prepared for the skill assessment
adding me to the WhatsApp group that people have been talking about on this forum

Thanks for your time.

Best Regards,


----------



## kundikoi (Dec 18, 2019)

Consultant&DJ said:


> Hi Forum Members,
> 
> I'm a new member and was going through some of the previous posts and believe that I need to post 5 times before PMs are enabled for me. I will be applying for the skill assessment as a 'Management Consultant'. Here's a quick background about myself:
> 
> ...


Should be a pretty straightforward case for MBB but keep in mind that they look at actual months started/finished (to determine the length of service), so if you’re a few months short of the full 2 years, it would make sense to wait up before applying. Since your education will most likely be deemed as ‘not relevant’, you’ll need to demonstrate relevant employment for 3 years which you do seem to possess (but might depend on the actual Big4 firm as some may be viewed more as accountants/auditors than consultants). 

If a mere positive assessment ain’t enough for you and you need to hit a certain number of years for points assessment, then I’d take your own medicine and splurge on a MARA agent - I don’t see more than 4-5 yrs of ‘relevant’ experience in your profile otherwise.


----------



## Consultant&DJ (Jan 1, 2021)

kundikoi said:


> Should be a pretty straightforward case for MBB but keep in mind that they look at actual months started/finished (to determine the length of service), so if you’re a few months short of the full 2 years, it would make sense to wait up before applying. Since your education will most likely be deemed as ‘not relevant’, you’ll need to demonstrate relevant employment for 3 years which you do seem to possess (but might depend on the actual Big4 firm as some may be viewed more as accountants/auditors than consultants).
> 
> If a mere positive assessment ain’t enough for you and you need to hit a certain number of years for points assessment, then I’d take your own medicine and splurge on a MARA agent - I don’t see more than 4-5 yrs of ‘relevant’ experience in your profile otherwise.


Hi kundikoi,

Thanks for your kind reply and the great tip. I am indeed a few days short of 2 years and hence, will wait before applying for the skill assessment. I do agree that after deducting 3 years due to non-relevant education, I will be left with only 4-5 of relevant Management Consulting experience. However, throughout my career, I have been a part of the Digital / Tech Advisory practices of the firms that I have worked with, hence, would an Electronics Engineering degree become somewhat relevant in this case? Or, no, I am just shooting in the dark here.

Also, to be honest, I do understand that I am quite late in the overall scene of applying for an Australia Visa. Having said that, I will still give it a shot, instead of having the regret of never trying.

The next step for me is to start preparing the documents needed for the skill assessment. I did come across some links on this thread, which seem to have expired. By any chance, can I view some sample documents prepared by others who successfully obtained the skill assessment? Or do I need to wait to be included in the WhatsApp group?

Thanks for your time.

Best Regards,


----------



## kundikoi (Dec 18, 2019)

Consultant&DJ said:


> However, throughout my career, I have been a part of the Digital / Tech Advisory practices of the firms that I have worked with, hence, would an Electronics Engineering degree become somewhat relevant in this case? Or, no, I am just shooting in the dark here.


shooting in the dark mate, it simply ain’t happening in the current scrutiny. 
Also, remember that it’s a _Management_ Consulting assessment you’re going for, not Tech or Digital consultant - which are distinct professions in their own right (and not necessarily interchangeable/substitutable for one another)



Consultant&DJ said:


> By any chance, can I view some sample documents prepared by others who successfully obtained the skill assessment? Or do I need to wait to be included in the WhatsApp group?


I’m not in the WA group but I wouldn’t count on it either way - you should prep your own package based on the available guidance and these forums like all of us did.


----------



## antony.b (Jun 29, 2013)

Dear All,

I am looking to apply for MC and have collected all the documents needed (Statement of Service, Org Chart (notary signed), Resume curated for VET). Would like to know if I can have them reviewed before I apply for assessment. I want to be sure that all the documents and details available are good enough for a positive outcome.

Thank you for your help and all the best to other aspirants.

Best Regards,


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

antony.b said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I am looking to apply for MC and have collected all the documents needed (Statement of Service, Org Chart (notary signed), Resume curated for VET). Would like to know if I can have them reviewed before I apply for assessment. I want to be sure that all the documents and details available are good enough for a positive outcome.
> 
> ...


Here you go



VETASSESS > Skills Assessment for Migration > Skills Assessment Support > Document Checking Service



Cheers


----------



## antony.b (Jun 29, 2013)

NB said:


> Here you go
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you for this.
Will explore this option.


----------



## Consultant&DJ (Jan 1, 2021)

kundikoi said:


> shooting in the dark mate, it simply ain’t happening in the current scrutiny.
> Also, remember that it’s a _Management_ Consulting assessment you’re going for, not Tech or Digital consultant - which are distinct professions in their own right (and not necessarily interchangeable/substitutable for one another)
> 
> 
> I’m not in the WA group but I wouldn’t count on it either way - you should prep your own package based on the available guidance and these forums like all of us did.


Thanks for the pointers kundikoi, appreciate it!


----------



## alb9 (Feb 27, 2021)

a.merchant20 said:


> No, my existing skills assessment does not cover my Aus work experience as I will only complete a year in March. My skill assessment is based off my overseas work experience.


Hi a.merchant20,

How did you prove your Aus work experience? Did you have to do a skills assessment again?
I have a positive skills assessment as a Management Consultant for 2yrs and have + 1 year of MC experience but without an assessment from vetassess.


----------



## a.merchant20 (May 24, 2019)

alb9 said:


> Hi a.merchant20,
> 
> How did you prove your Aus work experience? Did you have to do a skills assessment again?
> I have a positive skills assessment as a Management Consultant for 2yrs and have + 1 year of MC experience but without an assessment from vetassess.


Hi, no I did not have another skills assessment. My skill assessment covered my overseas exp only which gave me a total exp of 2.7yrs. For the local experience, my migration consultant was able to use my CV, information from my company, JD etc. to prove my local MC experience. Important to note that during this time I held a 482 visa which was granted on the MC occupation so that must have helped. I am not sure of the exact process that was followed but I know for sure that I didn't have to do another skill assessment. Cheers.


----------



## alb9 (Feb 27, 2021)

a.merchant20 said:


> Hi, no I did not have another skills assessment. My skill assessment covered my overseas exp only which gave me a total exp of 2.7yrs. For the local experience, my migration consultant was able to use my CV, information from my company, JD etc. to prove my local MC experience. Important to note that during this time I held a 482 visa which was granted on the MC occupation so that must have helped. I am not sure of the exact process that was followed but I know for sure that I didn't have to do another skill assessment. Cheers.


That's very helpful. Thanks much.


----------



## vka (Dec 7, 2016)

Hello There,
I am preparing details for Vetassess Management Consultant.

I am MBA (Finance), onshore and working as Internal Consultant for one of global Financial organisation, primarily on multiple consultancy engagements for different internal department/clients.

My employer is ready to share the relevant documents to support the skill assessment.

Requesting information on what is expected to prepare for Org Chart, Resume, Project list samples, and Roles and Responsibilities to have positive assessment.

Thanks a ton in advance for the help.

Vka


----------



## Vish22 (Jul 4, 2021)

Dear All,
I am a management consultant (finance advisory) currently working with Deloitte India and previously with KPMG India.
I have a positive skill assessment and currently hold 80 points for 189 and 90 points for 190, applied in June’21
Could you please confirm what are my chances of getting an invite? And in how much time?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Vish22 said:


> Dear All,
> I am a management consultant (finance advisory) currently working with Deloitte India and previously with KPMG India.
> I have a positive skill assessment and currently hold 80 points for 189 and 90 points for 190, applied in June’21
> Could you please confirm what are my chances of getting an invite? And in how much time?


Offshore applicants should forget invites for a couple of years unless they have at least 100 points under 189 
Anything less would be a miracle
Cheers


----------



## bahlv (Aug 24, 2016)

Vish22 said:


> Dear All,
> I am a management consultant (finance advisory) currently working with Deloitte India and previously with KPMG India.
> I have a positive skill assessment and currently hold 80 points for 189 and 90 points for 190, applied in June’21
> Could you please confirm what are my chances of getting an invite? And in how much time?


Hey Vish

There are no 190 state list that has Management Consultant open for offshore
As of now till mid 2022, almost NIL chance of an invite

All of us who lodged visa applications back in 2019 are also waiting for grant

They have a major backlog to clear before inviting more migrants


----------



## Vish22 (Jul 4, 2021)

bahlv said:


> Hey Vish
> 
> There are no 190 state list that has Management Consultant open for offshore
> As of now till mid 2022, almost NIL chance of an invite
> ...


Hi Vik,

Thank you for your response. 
Honestly, not too hopeful myself given the ongoing pandemic.


----------



## Vish22 (Jul 4, 2021)

NB said:


> Offshore applicants should forget invites for a couple of years unless they have at least 100 points under 189
> Anything less would be a miracle
> Cheers


Hello NB,
Thank you for your response.


----------



## boscobo (Jul 9, 2021)

Hi is anyone know if a full time soletrader consultant for 1 international property firm be eligible for getting the skill assessment done ? Have been giving advises on their marketing strategy , business model and work flow efficiency etc. Please advise. ty


----------



## kundikoi (Dec 18, 2019)

boscobo said:


> Hi is anyone know if a full time soletrader consultant for 1 international property firm be eligible for getting the skill assessment done ? Have been giving advises on their marketing strategy , business model and work flow efficiency etc. Please advise. ty


Eligible to get an assessment done? Sure. Likely to be assessed positively? Nah.


----------



## Makarov0078 (Oct 20, 2021)

a.merchant20 said:


> Hi, no I did not have another skills assessment. My skill assessment covered my overseas exp only which gave me a total exp of 2.7yrs. For the local experience, my migration consultant was able to use my CV, information from my company, JD etc. to prove my local MC experience. Important to note that during this time I held a 482 visa which was granted on the MC occupation so that must have helped. I am not sure of the exact process that was followed but I know for sure that I didn't have to do another skill assessment. Cheers.


Hi, I currently hold a 482 visa assessed as Management Consultant. Have 2.5 years for an Australian company (1 years on contract + 1.5 years as perm). Can I request you share the Mara agent that helped you get a positive skill assessment?

Really appreciate your help!


----------



## pulse1000 (Oct 19, 2021)

Hi team - if you have applied for a PR as a Management Consultant, please could you provide an update if you have received a grant recently or still waiting?

I lodged my application for the 190 visa on 30 June 2021 and still waiting. Full details are below:

State: SA
Occupation: Management Consultant
Points: 85+5
State Nomination applied: 28 June 2021
State Nomination grant: 29 June 2021
Visa Lodgement: 30 June 2021
Medicals: 20 August 2021
Location: Onshore
Family of 4 people

Thanks everyone.


----------



## pulse1000 (Oct 19, 2021)

is anyone waiting for a PR in the management consulting occupation? Or received a grant lately? This forum thread seems dead.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

pulse1000 said:


> is anyone waiting for a PR in the management consulting occupation? Or received a grant lately? This forum thread seems dead.


Except global talent threads, most comments on other threads are just frustrated members keeping their hopes alive 
Cheers


----------



## giorgino1987 (3 mo ago)

Hi everybody, is this topic still alive? I am interested in management consultant SA. Would need invite by end of april next year. Got 90 (+5?) points in VIC. Do the points for the nomination count or not?
I am looking for healp for project list, the other documents I think are ok.
Got a master in International Business, is it highly relevant?


----------



## kundikoi (Dec 18, 2019)

giorgino1987 said:


> I am looking for healp for project list, the other documents I think are ok.


what kind of help? what is the list for? if you have 90 points, isn't your assessment already completed then?


giorgino1987 said:


> Got a master in International Business, is it highly relevant?


it depends, if properly presented and some specific class syllabi included in the application then it can be


----------



## giorgino1987 (3 mo ago)

kundikoi said:


> what kind of help? what is the list for? if you have 90 points, isn't your assessment already completed then?
> 
> it depends, if properly presented and some specific class syllabi included in the application then it can be


I got 90 points with the calculator, but still need to make the Skills Assessment.
What you mean "properly presented"? It depends on the couses taken?


----------



## kundikoi (Dec 18, 2019)

giorgino1987 said:


> I got 90 points with the calculator, but still need to make the Skills Assessment.


uhm yea, you shouldn't count the points until after getting a positive asssessment - they may only count a portion of your experience as 'skilled'



giorgino1987 said:


> What you mean "properly presented"? It depends on the couses taken?


it depends on many factors, and actual courses taken (with course descriptions) is one of them. there's no hard and fast rule on which majors are "highly relevant" and which ones aren't (given there are no degrees in Consulting per se). my degree was in Economics and they did end up confirming it as "highly relevant" but this was upon showing 3 of my courses in more detail with the syllabi attached (e.g. not Accounting or Econometrics ones but rather Macroeconomics, Game Theory and Business Negotiations ones).


----------



## giorgino1987 (3 mo ago)

kundikoi said:


> uhm yea, you shouldn't count the points until after getting a positive asssessment - they may only count a portion of your experience as 'skilled'


Points are correct. I am including 0 points for the employment. They come from other sources. It's now only a matter to get the Skilla Assessment.



kundikoi said:


> it depends on many factors, and actual courses taken (with course descriptions) is one of them. there's no hard and fast rule on which majors are "highly relevant" and which ones aren't (given there are no degrees in Consulting per se). my degree was in Economics and they did end up confirming it as "highly relevant" but this was upon showing 3 of my courses in more detail with the syllabi attached (e.g. not Accounting or Econometrics ones but rather Macroeconomics, Game Theory and Business Negotiations ones).


thanks for your help!


----------



## DownUnder23 (21 d ago)

Hi all,

just wanted to share some feedback from my application as this discussion helped me preparing my documents.

I applied for Vetassess skill assessment as Management Consultant in May 2022 and got positive outcome in December.

I have 7 years of experience, all in internal consulting/strategy roles (different Strategy teams on group, divisional and BA level) for multinational banks. 
My full work experience got accepted as relevant for ANZSCO 224711. So internal experience is definitely accepted as long as tasks are comparable to external consultants.


----------



## Nihi (21 d ago)

DownUnder23 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> just wanted to share some feedback from my application as this discussion helped me preparing my documents.
> 
> ...


How many points did you claim for work experience?


----------



## DownUnder23 (21 d ago)

Not sure what you exactly mean. You can claim points in your EoI, but not the skill assessment.

For skill assessment I submitted documents for my full work history since receiving my Bachelor degree.


----------



## Nihi (21 d ago)

I have done Bachelors in Business Management and after that I worked as a management trainee for 2 years and then I’m working as a management consultant from 4 years. What are the chances of getting assessment from vetassess. And also if i get a positive skill assessment then how many points can i claim for work experience during EOI lodgement?


----------



## DownUnder23 (21 d ago)

If Vetassess assess your full work experience as relevant and your Bachelors too, they will deduct 1 year of work experience. So you would have 5 years of work experience for which you can claim 10 points in your EoI.


----------



## Futureexpat27 (16 d ago)

Hello everyone, I am in a bit of jeopardy with my situation so your kind advice will really help. About me: - Ivy League MBA completed last year from the USA. - Been working as management consultant with one of the top 3 (MBB) consulting firms since June 22 I wish to apply for 189 and really believe that Vetassess will give a green flag. However, I have heard that they will deduct one year as 'learning'. *QUESTION*: ARE THERE ANY CASES WHERE THIS IS NOT DEDUCTED? CAN I GET A POSITIVE ASSESSMENT WITH LESS THAN ONE YEAR OF EXPERIENCE OR A REPORT THAT SAYS POSITIVE WITH ZERO YEARS OF EXPERIENCE. Thanks a ton!


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Futureexpat27 said:


> Hello everyone, I am in a bit of jeopardy with my situation so your kind advice will really help. About me: - Ivy League MBA completed last year from the USA. - Been working as management consultant with one of the top 3 (MBB) consulting firms since June 22 I wish to apply for 189 and really believe that Vetassess will give a green flag. However, I have heard that they will deduct one year as 'learning'. *QUESTION*: ARE THERE ANY CASES WHERE THIS IS NOT DEDUCTED? CAN I GET A POSITIVE ASSESSMENT WITH LESS THAN ONE YEAR OF EXPERIENCE OR A REPORT THAT SAYS POSITIVE WITH ZERO YEARS OF EXPERIENCE. Thanks a ton!


You can wait for 6 months and then apply for assessment
( I am not aware how Vetassess works..This is for worst case scenario)
In the meantime you can contact employers in Australia and ask for sponsorship as they would surely like to hire a Ivy League applicant
Cheers


----------

